# L ho scoperta



## francoff (30 Gennaio 2017)

Ma lei non sa che so o forse lo immagina


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

e quindi?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Come l'hai scoperta e cosa hai scoperto.
A volte sembra ma non è, a volte non sembra ed è.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma lei non sa che so o forse lo immagina


Ciao, benvenuto 
Cosa e come hai scoperto ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma lei non sa che so o forse lo immagina



Racconta


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma lei non sa che so o forse lo immagina


Ciao, ..qualche particolare in più?


----------



## Woland (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma lei non sa che so o forse lo immagina


Uhm l'hai scoperta dici. Dunque presumo tu abbia in mano prove inoppugnabili giusto? Come intendi procedere? Comunque, ciao!


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

L ho scoperta per una ingenuità di lui . L altro sabato abbiamo fatto il w. end a Verona . Il sabato in giro . Domenica mattina andiamo al bar per fare colazione . Mia moglie e i ragazzi vanno ad ordinare e io mi faccio dare il telefono da lei per vedere su Maps le indicazioni per una villa palladiana . Avevo finito il credito delle 4 settimane . Mentre digito arriva un massaggio da " Carla scarpe " che dice : ciao amore hai visto la casa di giulietta ? Mi manchi


----------



## trilobita (31 Gennaio 2017)

*OnOff*



Woland ha detto:


> Uhm l'hai scoperta dici. Dunque presumo tu abbia in mano prove inoppugnabili giusto? Come intendi procedere? Comunque, ciao!


Forse è meglio che tu sia più Franc-On e meno Franc-Off,altrimenti viene lunga a capire....


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

Curiosoni....


----------



## trilobita (31 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse è meglio che tu sia più Franc-On e meno Franc-Off,altrimenti viene lunga a capire....


Scusa,Wol,ho sbagliato aggancio,mi riferivo a Francooo,o Francooo!!!


----------



## marietto (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ma è una sciarada?

O bisogna indovinare il titolo del film?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma è una sciarada?
> 
> O bisogna indovinare il titolo del film?


Unfaithful. Con Diane Lane e Richard Gere. Solo alla fine del film lei capisce che lui sa.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Quando lei è tornata non ho detto nulla , un po' i ragazzi e soprattutto ero frastornato . Mi sono alzato per andare a fare la ricarica e le ho detto che le era arrivato un messaggio . Da chi ? Mi ha detto e io le ho risposto che non lo sapevo . Quando sono tornato lei quasi balbettava era in stato confusionale più di me . Mi guardava e non capiva anche perché anche io la guardavo probabilmente in modo differente ma non le dicevo nulla . Parlavo con i ragazzi e cercavo di essere naturale .


----------



## marietto (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Unfaithful. Con Diane Lane e Richard Gere. Solo alla fine del film lei capisce che lui sa.


:rotfl:Ci sta! Dalla frase iniziale io avevo pensato a "Io so che tu sai che io so" con Alberto Sordi e Monica Vitti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ci sta! Dalla frase iniziale io avevo pensato a "Io so che tu sai che io so" con Alberto Sordi e Monica Vitti


Ahahah.
Oppure potrebbero essere tutte le puntate de "Il tenente Colombo".


----------



## marietto (31 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ahahah.
> Oppure potrebbero essere tutte le puntate de "Il tenente Colombo".


Quindi lei sarebbe la famosa (e credo mai vista) moglie del tenente Colombo...


----------



## ologramma (31 Gennaio 2017)

pazienza mo ce lo dirà e non siate precipitosi


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L ho scoperta per una ingenuità di lui . L altro sabato abbiamo fatto il w. end a Verona . Il sabato in giro . Domenica mattina andiamo al bar per fare colazione . Mia moglie e i ragazzi vanno ad ordinare e io mi faccio dare il telefono da lei per vedere su Maps le indicazioni per una villa palladiana . Avevo finito il credito delle 4 settimane . Mentre digito arriva un massaggio da " Carla scarpe " che dice : ciao amore hai visto la casa di giulietta ? Mi manchi


che sia il commesso del negozio di scarpe?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sia il commesso del negozio di scarpe?


È una battuta ?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Io al lunedì sono partito per lavoro e tornerò domani sera . Cosa le dico ? Come L affronto ?


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L ho scoperta per una ingenuità di lui . L altro sabato abbiamo fatto il w. end a Verona . Il sabato in giro . Domenica mattina andiamo al bar per fare colazione . Mia moglie e i ragazzi vanno ad ordinare e io mi faccio dare il telefono da lei per vedere su Maps le indicazioni per una villa palladiana . Avevo finito il credito delle 4 settimane . Mentre digito arriva un massaggio da " Carla scarpe " che dice : ciao amore hai visto la casa di giulietta ? Mi manchi


Ti ha dato il telefono, immagino tu sappia la password se c'è, in genere una donna che ha una storia il telefono se lo incolla al culo e non lo molla manco morta, molte ne hanno uno di scorta...magari è una donna che le ha mandato il messaggio, ci sono molte donne che si chiamano amore tra loro. Almeno lo spero.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È una battuta ?





francoff ha detto:


> Io al lunedì sono partito per lavoro e tornerò domani sera . Cosa le dico ? Come L affronto ?


le dici che non ti risulta esserci nessun negozio Carla Scarpe nella vostra città, che hai bisogno di un paio di mocassini nuovi, quindi sabato andate a vedere se le hanno in sto negozio.



ilnikko ha detto:


> Ti ha dato il telefono, immagino tu sappia la password se c'è, in genere una donna che ha una storia il telefono se lo incolla al culo e non lo molla manco morta, molte ne hanno uno di scorta...magari è una donna che le ha mandato il messaggio, ci sono molte donne che si chiamano amore tra loro. Almeno lo spero.


che ci siano donne che chiamano amore anche il gatto è vero, ma l'asino mi sa che casca sul "mi manchi"


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> le dici che non ti risulta esserci nessun negozio Carla Scarpe nella vostra città, che hai bisogno di un paio di mocassini nuovi, quindi sabato andate a vedere se le hanno in sto negozio.
> 
> 
> 
> che ci siano donne che chiamano amore anche il gatto è vero, *ma l'asino mi sa che casca sul "mi manchi"*


Si,anche secondo me, ma anche quello l'ho sentito dire da una donna ad una donna. Se poi ha l'amante che pur sapendola in gita con la famiglia le manda messaggini, oltretutto col telefono a disposizione di tutta la famiglia....bè è un amante coglione secondo me, o quantomeno maldestro.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ti ha dato il telefono, immagino tu sappia la password se c'è, in genere una donna che ha una storia il telefono se lo incolla al culo e non lo molla manco morta, molte ne hanno uno di scorta...magari è una donna che le ha mandato il messaggio, ci sono molte donne che si chiamano amore tra loro. Almeno lo spero.


No ha solo la pass sulla SIM , come me d altronde . Una pass sul telefono puzza di segreti .


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si,anche secondo me, ma anche quello l'ho sentito dire da una donna ad una donna. Se poi ha l'amante che pur sapendola in gita con la famiglia le manda messaggini, oltretutto col telefono a disposizione di tutta la famiglia....bè è un amante coglione secondo me, o quantomeno maldestro.


Il telefono e' suo . È capitato L avessi io solo perché io non avevo più credito, altrimenti io ho il mio , non uso il suo .Prima con il mese mi ricordavo il giorno ora con le 4 settimane mi capita di dimenticarmi .


----------



## trilobita (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No ha solo la pass sulla SIM , come me d altronde . Una pass sul telefono puzza di segreti .


Scusami Franco,ma lei come ha giustificato questo sms e soprattutto il tono di questo sms?


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si,anche secondo me, ma anche quello l'ho sentito dire da una donna ad una donna. Se poi ha l'amante che pur sapendola in gita con la famiglia le manda messaggini, oltretutto col telefono a disposizione di tutta la famiglia....bè è un amante coglione secondo me, o quantomeno maldestro.


ragionando sull'ipotesi di una donna che ha una relazione e quindi il telefono non lo molla, o il soggetto ha violato il patto di riservatezza scrivendole nei giorni in cui non dovrebbe farlo, oppure è stata lei ad essere troppo sicura di non essere sgamabile.


----------



## patroclo (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragionando sull'ipotesi di una donna che ha una relazione e quindi il telefono non lo molla, o il soggetto ha violato il patto di riservatezza scrivendole nei giorni in cui non dovrebbe farlo, oppure è stata lei ad essere troppo sicura di non essere sgamabile.


....oppure farsi beccare per avere l'occasione per rovesciare il tavolo


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io al lunedì sono partito per lavoro e tornerò domani sera . Cosa le dico ? Come L affronto ?


Mi sembra abbastanza compromettente (per lei la situazione), visto l'atteggiamento avuto dopo che le hai detto che le era arrivato un messaggio.
Il cosa fare dipende da come ti senti tu in questo momento, cioè se riesci a resistere e cercare di scoprire di più (quindi fingere che tutto va bene) oppure chiedere spiegazioni con la probabilità di sentirti "raccontare le solite cazzate".
Può anche che sentendosi sgamata sarà lei  a dirti qualcosa (non esiste una regola fissa in questi casi).
Vista la situazione hai ancora un giorno di tempo per rifletterci ed agire di conseguenza.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

In questi giorni che non vi siete visti come l'hai sentita??????


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In questi giorni che non vi siete visti come l'hai sentita??????


Normale . A Verona era nervosa poi piano piano è tornata lei .


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sono 10 gg che ci penso a volte mi calmo a volte sono in palla . Ho anche pensato di seguirla giovedì . Lei il giovedì non lavora , la scorsa settimana ha portato mia figlia ad una visita allergologica e poi sono state in giro assieme per negozi . Normalmente il giovedì per lei è il giorno che stacca , i figli a scuola , io a lavorare e lei va a curiosare per negozi nelle città vicine . Ha sempre detto che questa pausa è importante per rigenerarsi dalle responsabilità famiglia e lavoro . Infatti a parte rare volte con  amica del cuore preferisce prendersi questi momenti da sola .


----------



## riccardo1973 (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Normale . A Verona era nervosa poi piano piano è tornata lei .


ciao, se riesci a mettere mano al telefono prendi il numero di questa carla scarpe e chiama, vedi se voce femminile o maschile e ti togli il dubbio...Prendi la scusa che non hai credito o internet per vedere qualcosa su qualche sito...vedi tu. 
Io non affronterei la cosa in modo aperto adesso xchè potrebbe già aver imbastito la sua bella storia finta x giustificarsi.
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## riccardo1973 (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono 10 gg che ci penso a volte mi calmo a volte sono in palla . Ho anche pensato di seguirla giovedì . Lei il giovedì non lavora , la scorsa settimana ha portato mia figlia ad una visita allergologica e poi sono state in giro assieme per negozi . Normalmente il giovedì per lei è il giorno che stacca , i figli a scuola , io a lavorare e lei va a curiosare per negozi nelle città vicine . Ha sempre detto che questa pausa è importante per rigenerarsi dalle responsabilità famiglia e lavoro . Infatti a parte rare volte con  amica del cuore preferisce prendersi questi momenti da sola .


potresti inserire un localizzatore satellitare nell'auto e monitorarla da pc o telefono. Ci sono siti che te lo offrono in prova gratuita per 30 gg. e puoi riconsegnarlo se non sei soddisfatto. Intanto vedi dove va ogni giovedì.


----------



## riccardo1973 (31 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> potresti inserire un localizzatore satellitare nell'auto e monitorarla da pc o telefono. Ci sono siti che te lo offrono in prova gratuita per 30 gg. e puoi riconsegnarlo se non sei soddisfatto. Intanto vedi dove va ogni giovedì.


 oppure come fece un mio amico che mise una videocamera nella stanza da letto....tu potresti porendere a 30 euro una mini camera quasi invisibile da nascondere in macchina....


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono 10 gg che ci penso a volte mi calmo a volte sono in palla . Ho anche pensato di seguirla giovedì . Lei il giovedì non lavora , la scorsa settimana ha portato mia figlia ad una visita allergologica e poi sono state in giro assieme per negozi . Normalmente il giovedì per lei è il giorno che stacca , i figli a scuola , io a lavorare e lei va a curiosare per negozi nelle città vicine . Ha sempre detto che questa pausa è importante per rigenerarsi dalle responsabilità famiglia e lavoro . Infatti a parte rare volte con  amica del cuore preferisce prendersi questi momenti da sola .


Io non conosco il vostro rapporto, ma se tua moglie ci tiene a non perderlo, ha già chiuso quello parallelo o messo stand-by, visto il rischio che ha corso.
Certo il problema adesso è vivere nel dubbio che non è mai una buona cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragionando sull'ipotesi di una donna che ha una relazione e quindi il telefono non lo molla, o il soggetto ha violato il patto di riservatezza scrivendole nei giorni in cui non dovrebbe farlo, oppure è stata lei ad essere troppo sicura di non essere sgamabile.


 Potrebbe essere l'ennesimo amico cretino che scrive queste cose. Lo dico per esperienza ho un amico storico, che fa il provolone, e mi scrive frasi del genere nonostante gli abbia servito i due di picche all'ennesima potenza.Esistono anche i pirla che ti vogliono mettere in difficoltà. Bisognerebbe vedere i messaggi di risposta di lei se sono dello stesso tenore.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere l'ennesimo amico cretino che scrive queste cose. Lo dico per esperienza ho un amico storico, che fa il provolone, e mi scrive frasi del genere nonostante gli abbia servito i due di picche all'ennesima potenza.Esistono anche i pirla che ti vogliono mettere in difficoltà. Bisognerebbe vedere i messaggi di risposta di lei se sono dello stesso tenore.


Può essere però nella rubrica se non hai niente da nascondere metti il nome vero del tuo amico o quanto meno visto che hai capito che sei stata sgamata lo segnali subito.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Rapporto come tanti . Assieme da 18 anni , alti e bassi . Le discussioni ci sono state ma per i figli soprattutto . Ci si confida si condivide , lei più estroversa di me ma io non musone assolutamente , solo magari più riservato . A letto va bene . Periodi in cui si sfiora la castità alternati a periodi dove lo si fa sempre anche al pomeriggio quando i ragazzi alla domenica sono fuori . Ottima madre , più di me come padre .


----------



## Woland (31 Gennaio 2017)

*Ciao Francoff*

Oltre al messaggio che peraltro appare inequivocabile c'è dell'altro? Nel senso hai notato "anomalie" nel suo modo di comportarsi nei tuoi riguardi o in generale nei mesi precedenti che alla luce del messaggio assumono un significato diverso? Cmq non lasciare passare troppo tempo e mettila subito con le spalle al muro.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere l'ennesimo amico cretino che scrive queste cose. Lo dico per esperienza ho un amico storico, che fa il provolone, e mi scrive frasi del genere nonostante gli abbia servito i due di picche all'ennesima potenza.Esistono anche i pirla che ti vogliono mettere in difficoltà. Bisognerebbe vedere i messaggi di risposta di lei se sono dello stesso tenore.


Ho letto solo quel messaggio è mai cercato niente prima di allora


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Può essere però nella rubrica se non hai niente da nascondere metti il nome vero del tuo amico o quanto meno visto che hai capito che sei stata sgamata lo segnali subito.


L'unico dubbio è aver cambiato il nome, ma magari è il proprietario del negozio!


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Rapporto come tanti . Assieme da 18 anni , alti e bassi . Le discussioni ci sono state ma per i figli soprattutto . Ci si confida si condivide , lei più estroversa di me ma io non musone assolutamente , solo magari più riservato . A letto va bene . Periodi in cui si sfiora la castità alternati a periodi dove lo si fa sempre anche al pomeriggio quando i ragazzi alla domenica sono fuori . Ottima madre , più di me come padre .


Da quello che dici mi sembra chiaro che l'ami ancora tanto, rifletti prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione (mente lucida).


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'unico dubbio è aver cambiato il nome, ma magari è il proprietario del negozio!


Tu pensi???? anche in questo caso avrei chiarito subito l'accaduto.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Da quello che dici mi sembra chiaro che l'ami ancora tanto, rifletti prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione (mente lucida).


Infatti voglio trovare lucidità . Ho telefonato in sede chiedendo giovedì feria . Poi vedrò , magari domani richiamo disdico e vado a lavorare .


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'unico dubbio è aver cambiato il nome, ma magari è il proprietario del negozio!


Il proprietario la chiama amore ?


----------



## iosolo (31 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao, se riesci a mettere mano al telefono prendi il numero di questa carla scarpe e chiama, vedi se voce femminile o maschile e ti togli il dubbio...Prendi la scusa che non hai credito o internet per vedere qualcosa su qualche sito...vedi tu.
> Io non affronterei la cosa in modo aperto adesso xchè potrebbe già aver imbastito la sua bella storia finta x giustificarsi.
> in bocca al lupo!


A te come va?!


----------



## iosolo (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Il proprietario la chiama amore ?


Mi dispiace francoff, credo che tu abbia ragione e che qualcosa non torna. 
Lo capiamo, lo sappiamo anche se poi non vogliamo vedere. 

Ora con la consapevolezza che probabilmente qualcosa scoprirai devi decidere cosa fare e qual'è il modo migliore per te per superare la situazione. 

A differenza delle altre volte ti direi però non credere alle loro parole... trovo da te la tua verità.


----------



## Woland (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Il proprietario la chiama amore ?


Appunto, ci sono tre elementi che non fanno propendere per un equivoco:

"Ciao amore"

"Mi manchi" 

e soprattutto la sua reazione "balbettava era in stato confusionale più di me"

generalmente la soluzione a un problema è banalmente quella più semplice e ragionevole.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace francoff, credo che tu abbia ragione e che qualcosa non torna.
> Lo capiamo, lo sappiamo anche se poi non vogliamo vedere.
> 
> Ora con la consapevolezza che probabilmente qualcosa scoprirai devi decidere cosa fare e qual'è il modo migliore per te per superare la situazione.
> ...


Infatti ostinarmi con il giovedì ha un motivo . È il giorno in cui è completamente libera si prende i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi . Se sta fuori tutto il giorno i ragazzi mangiano dai nonni che abitano a fianco di noi . Gli altri giorni e sempre incastrata tra lovoro figli famiglia . La sera usciamo assieme , io uscirò da solo una volta o due al mese ma lei quasi mai . Oltre alla cena di classe , una volta all anno , uscirà altre 2 volte . Un po' poche per una relazione .


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Il proprietario la chiama amore ?


 unica soluzione o lo chiedi apertamente o un giovedì la segui


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Tu pensi???? anche in questo caso avrei chiarito subito l'accaduto.


 si era da fare subito, concordo


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si era da fare subito, concordo


Lei non sa che ho letto o almeno è nel dubbio


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere l'ennesimo amico cretino che scrive queste cose. Lo dico per esperienza ho un amico storico, che fa il provolone, e mi scrive frasi del genere nonostante gli abbia servito i due di picche all'ennesima potenza.Esistono anche i pirla che ti vogliono mettere in difficoltà. Bisognerebbe vedere i messaggi di risposta di lei se sono dello stesso tenore.


tutto può essere,ma dalla reazione di lei descritta da Francoff, classificherei l'ipotesi nel campo dell'improbabile.


----------



## void (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti ostinarmi con il giovedì ha un motivo . È il giorno in cui è completamente libera si prende i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi . Se sta fuori tutto il giorno i ragazzi mangiano dai nonni che abitano a fianco di noi . Gli altri giorni e sempre incastrata tra lovoro figli famiglia . La sera usciamo assieme , io uscirò da solo una volta o due al mese ma lei quasi mai . Oltre alla cena di classe , una volta all anno , uscirà altre 2 volte . Un po' poche per una relazione .


No. Può avere una relazione eccome.
A me successe più o meno come a te, lessi un messaggio con relativa risposta. Anche il suo tempo libero era simile a quello di tua moglie. Un giorno a settimana, mai di sera. Incredibilmente anche io partii per una trasferta il giorno dopo.
 Io sapevo chi era è comunque avevo pure io i miei scheletri. Al ritorno la affrontai dicendo che avevo letto il messaggio ma che sapevo tutto da tempo e che ero disponibile a chiudere in modo civile il matrimonio se a lei interessava l'altro.
Ma io, ripeto, ero in una situazione molto diversa dalla tua.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei non sa che ho letto o almeno è nel dubbio


 tu stai cercando certezze e a questo punto la cosa deve venire fuori, non credi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto può essere,ma dalla reazione di lei descritta da Francoff, classificherei l'ipotesi nel campo dell'improbabile.


 fino a quando non si hanno certezze, è opportuno rendere tutto probabile


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L ho scoperta per una ingenuità di lui . L altro sabato abbiamo fatto il w. end a Verona . Il sabato in giro . Domenica mattina andiamo al bar per fare colazione . Mia moglie e i ragazzi vanno ad ordinare e io mi faccio dare il telefono da lei per vedere su Maps le indicazioni per una villa palladiana . Avevo finito il credito delle 4 settimane . Mentre digito arriva un massaggio da " Carla scarpe " che dice : ciao amore hai visto la casa di giulietta ? Mi manchi


Azz...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io al lunedì sono partito per lavoro e tornerò domani sera . Cosa le dico ? Come L affronto ?


Le dico quello che hai letto oppure le dici ..mi definire qualcosa riguardo il messaggio?  
Non credo tu Vogli a far finta di nulla


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> unica soluzione o lo chiedi apertamente o un giovedì la segui


io penso che se anche giovedì la segue non scoprirà nulla.
Sarà molto cauta nei prossimi giorni cercando di far tornare tutto nella normalità, cosa che ha già iniziato a fare.
Poi se sono così sprovveduti o sono ad un livello di relazione superiore allora tutto può succedere. 
Io penso invece che la "verità" la deve cercare altrove confrontandosi con lei e chiarendo l'accaduto. 
Penso che dopo diciotto anni riesci a capire se la tua compagna stà mentendo (cosa che penso lui abbia già capito).
Poi il dopo va gestito con serenità.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei non sa che ho letto o almeno è nel dubbio


Non ne ha la certezza, ma conoscendoti ha capito subito che qualcosa non andava fidati.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le dico quello che hai letto oppure le dici ..mi definire qualcosa riguardo il messaggio?
> Non credo tu Vogli a far finta di nulla


Forse avrei dovuto far scoppiare il casino subito con il suo telefono in mano


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse avrei dovuto far scoppiare il casino subito con il suo telefono in mano


Ma non devi aggredita.. le devi chiedere spiegazioni 
Ora che sai c'e questo messaggio credo lei si aspetti che tu ne parli


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse avrei dovuto far scoppiare il casino subito con il suo telefono in mano



Forse si non avrebbe potuto prepararsi il "discorso" che ti farà quando ci sarà il confronto, ma con voi c'erano i ragazzi e non sarebbe stato bello per loro.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non devi aggredita.. le devi chiedere spiegazioni
> Ora che sai c'e questo messaggio credo lei si aspetti che tu ne parli


Potrebbe essere "un'amica particolare"?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Forse si non avrebbe potuto prepararsi il "discorso" che ti farà quando ci sarà il confronto, ma con voi c'erano i ragazzi e non sarebbe stato bello per loro.


lo deduci da cosa?ops sbagliato quote sorry


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere "un'amica particolare"?


Da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non devi aggredita.. le devi chiedere spiegazioni
> Ora che sai c'e questo messaggio credo lei si aspetti che tu ne parli


Fiamma poche persone hanno le "palle" ed hanno il coraggio di dirti  la verità, quelle che avrà saranno diluite da giorni di "preparazione".
L'atteggiamento della moglie in questo momento è di attesa sa bene che è stata scoperta e si è preparato il discorso come tutto il resto, vedrai che il numero di telefono che adesso ci sarà in rubrica sarà veramente quello del negozio o sarà scomparso per magia.
Poi chi lo sa.


----------



## flower7700 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao, se cerchi la verità devi spiarla per qualche settimana, e non affrontarla. 
Se la affronti lei negherà tutto, se la segui (o meglio la fai seguire da un investigatore) avrai la tua verità. Magari lei adesso non lo incontrerà, fin che non è certa che tu non sappia nulla, poi si rilasserà e continuerà a farlo... sarà lì che potrai capire davvero di cosa si tratta.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da cosa lo deduci?


Ipotesi


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma poche persone hanno le "palle" ed hanno il coraggio di dirti  la verità, quelle che avrà saranno diluite da giorni di "preparazione".
> L'atteggiamento della moglie in questo momento è di attesa sa bene che è stata scoperta e si è preparato il discorso come tutto il resto, vedrai che il numero di telefono che adesso ci sarà in rubrica sarà veramente quello del negozio o sarà scomparso per magia.
> Poi chi lo sa.


Ammetto di non essere avvezza a queste tecniche


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, se cerchi la verità devi spiarla per qualche settimana, e non affrontarla.
> Se la affronti lei negherà tutto, se la segui (o meglio la fai seguire da un investigatore) avrai la tua verità. Magari lei adesso non lo incontrerà, fin che non è certa che tu non sappia nulla, poi si rilasserà e continuerà a farlo... sarà lì che potrai capire davvero di cosa si tratta.


Ma perché bisogna ricorrere dopo 18 anni di matrimonio ad una cosa del genere???? io questa cosa non la concepisco proprio.
Se tradisco mia moglie, conoscendo le dinamiche del prima e del dopo una volta scoperto  non peggiorerei la situazione mentendole ancora le direi la verità.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammetto di non essere avvezza a queste tecniche


se, se, .............. tutti principianti......


----------



## flower7700 (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma perché bisogna ricorrere dopo 18 anni di matrimonio ad una cosa del genere???? io questa cosa non la concepisco proprio.
> Se tradisco mia moglie, conoscendo le dinamiche del prima e del dopo una volta scoperto  non peggiorerei la situazione mentendole ancora le direi la verità.


Nessuno dice mai la verità se scoperto a tradire ! Ti illudi magari di sentire la verità, ma per cercare quella vera bisogna fare così... altrimenti la affronta, si accontenta di 2 scuse e bon... tutto come prima (corna comprese).


----------



## iosolo (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma perché bisogna ricorrere dopo 18 anni di matrimonio ad una cosa del genere???? io questa cosa non la concepisco proprio.
> Se tradisco mia moglie, conoscendo le dinamiche del prima e del dopo una volta scoperto  non peggiorerei la situazione mentendole ancora le direi la verità.


Purtroppo è una realtà che sto vivendo in questo momento. 
MENTONO, mentono sempre. 

Il traditore mente. Anche dopo, per sminuire, per cercare di salvare il salvabile. Perchè è più facile, perchè spera fino all'ultimo di nascondere i suoi segreti. Perchè quei segreti pesano a lui e peseranno su di noi. 

Ci provano, secondo me. E forse li dovremmo lasciar fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> se, se, .............. tutti principianti......


:rotfl: ma sei proprio curioso caro delfino


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una realtà che sto vivendo in questo momento.
> MENTONO, mentono sempre.
> 
> Il traditore mente. Anche dopo, per sminuire, per cercare di salvare il salvabile. Perchè è più facile, perchè spera fino all'ultimo di nascondere i suoi segreti. Perchè quei segreti pesano a lui e peseranno su di noi.
> ...



Non vorrei mai ricostruire un rapporto incominciandolo con una menzogna sarò fatto male chi lo sa.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma sei proprio curioso caro delfino



e certo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e certo.....


Bravo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono 10 gg che ci penso a volte mi calmo a volte sono in palla . Ho anche pensato di seguirla giovedì . Lei il giovedì non lavora , la scorsa settimana ha portato mia figlia ad una visita allergologica e poi sono state in giro assieme per negozi . Normalmente il giovedì per lei è il giorno che stacca , i figli a scuola , io a lavorare e lei va a curiosare per negozi nelle città vicine . Ha sempre detto che questa pausa è importante per rigenerarsi dalle responsabilità famiglia e lavoro . Infatti a parte rare volte con  amica del cuore preferisce prendersi questi momenti da sola .


Il giovedì era anche il giorno di mio marito


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Francoforte la relazione c'è.
Una volta accettata la terribile realtà puoi decidere di inchiodarla con delle prove o credere che lei sia la persona che conosci da due decenni su cui hai costruito una famiglia e chiederle di parlarle a cuore aperto.
Ultimamente non ti era sembrata più insofferente a certi obblighi?
Il diritto al giovedì libero è stato sempre proclamato?
Due mie amiche hanno avuto l'amante regolarmente per decenni.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Francoforte la relazione c'è.
> Una volta accettata la terribile realtà puoi decidere di inchiodarla con delle prove o credere che lei sia la persona che conosci da due decenni su cui hai costruito una famiglia e chiederle di parlarle a cuore aperto.
> Ultimamente non ti era sembrata più insofferente a certi obblighi?
> Il diritto al giovedì libero è stato sempre proclamato?
> Due mie amiche hanno avuto l'amante regolarmente per decenni.


si il giovedi è così da anni...ma non ci sono problemi....lavori in casa lavori fuori figli famiglia ...se hai un giorno per te non è un problema. a volte usciva e stava via qualche ora, a volte di più a volte non usciva....si ritagliava un pezzo per se....io vado un paio di volte al mese al centro diving e poi a volte vado via con loro in giornata...non ci sono problemi...mica bisogna annullarsi. riguardo a certi obblighi intendi sesso? come nel post che ho scritto prima.. per altre cose sempre lei....poi magari mi dirà che non ho capito nulla


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Francoforte la relazione c'è.*
> Una volta accettata la terribile realtà puoi decidere di inchiodarla con delle prove o credere che lei sia la persona che conosci da due decenni su cui hai costruito una famiglia e chiederle di parlarle a cuore aperto.
> Ultimamente non ti era sembrata più insofferente a certi obblighi?
> Il diritto al giovedì libero è stato sempre proclamato?
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si il giovedi è così da anni...ma non ci sono problemi....lavori in casa lavori fuori figli famiglia ...se hai un giorno per te non è un problema. a volte usciva e stava via qualche ora, a volte di più a volte non usciva....si ritagliava un pezzo per se....io vado un paio di volte al mese al centro diving e poi a volte vado via con loro in giornata...non ci sono problemi...mica bisogna annullarsi. riguardo a certi obblighi intendi sesso? come nel post che ho scritto prima.. per altre cose sempre lei....poi magari mi dirà che non ho capito nulla


No. Non intendevo sesso. Intendevo irritazione per cose normali tipo dover stendere perché tu non l'hai fatto. Cose così.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Francoforte la relazione c'è.*
> ...


Per le mie amiche era come andare al tennis o alla beauty farm, non lo vivevano come interferenza alla relazione matrimoniale, ma come una cosa parallela rigenerante. 
Che ti devo dire? C'è di tutto.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per le mie amiche era come andare al tennis o alla beauty farm, non lo vivevano come interferenza alla relazione matrimoniale, ma come una cosa parallela rigenerante.
> Che ti devo dire? C'è di tutto.



Non mi pare il tipo...poi scopri cose che non immagini..


comunque in un modo o nell' altro devo affrontare la cosa, magari mi prendo tempo, magari no è difficile programmare quando si fa fatica a mettere in fila due discorsi sensati....e poi programmare di prenderla in giro, caxxo, non è che sia una bella cosa


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per le mie amiche era come andare al tennis o alla beauty farm, non lo vivevano come interferenza alla relazione matrimoniale, ma come una cosa parallela rigenerante.
> Che ti devo dire? C'è di tutto.


Io non so se è l'invidia che mi fa' parlare, anche se è un sentimento che non credo di aver mai provato....ma mi chiedo sempre come facciano, gli amanti decennali dico...ma scusa non subentra un po' di sentimento dopo tutto 'sto tempo ?  no ? cos'è ginnastica tipo zumba ? l'ora d'aria ?
non l'ho mai capito


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io non so se è l'invidia che mi fa' parlare, anche se è un sentimento che non credo di aver mai provato....ma mi chiedo sempre come facciano, gli amanti decennali dico...ma scusa non subentra un po' di sentimento dopo tutto 'sto tempo ?  no ? cos'è ginnastica tipo zumba ? l'ora d'aria ?
> non l'ho mai capito


Direi che per tanti anni ci sia sentimento..se subentra la famigerata "abitidine" anche con l'amante è  da spararsi nelle palle :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io non so se è l'invidia che mi fa' parlare, anche se è un sentimento che non credo di aver mai provato....ma mi chiedo sempre come facciano, gli amanti decennali dico...ma scusa non subentra un po' di sentimento dopo tutto 'sto tempo ?  no ? cos'è ginnastica tipo zumba ? l'ora d'aria ?
> non l'ho mai capito


.
Non ho esperienze decennali ma certo che subentra il sentimento che però non è per forza il tipo di sentimento che ti fa desiderare la condivisione della quotidianità
Difficile da spiegare


----------



## ilnikko (31 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non ho esperienze decennali ma certo che subentra il sentimento che però non è per forza il tipo di sentimento che ti fa desiderare la condivisione della quotidianità
> Difficile da spiegare


Si Farfy la tua storia la so, ma non si parla di 20 anni...poi oh, mi rendo conto di essere io una mosca bianca, sara' che io sono l'unico stronzo che non riesce a fare sesso se non c'è un po' di coinvolgimento...non so come spiegare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si Farfy la tua storia la so, ma non si parla di 20 anni...poi oh, mi rendo conto di essere io una mosca bianca, sara' che io sono l'unico stronzo che non riesce a fare sesso se non c'è un po' di coinvolgimento...non so come spiegare.


.
Ma non vuol dire essere una mosca bianca o esserci un giusto e uno sbagliato e che nemmeno ognuno di noi in una situazione simile si comporta allo stesso modo
ci sono legami e legami
La mia storia durerebbe da 9 anni se non ci fossero stati impedimenti
Con lui è stato così magari con un altro dopo due mesi perdo la testa e vado a convivere.
Non puoi pensare di avere sempre la medesima reazione


----------



## flower7700 (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non mi pare il tipo...poi scopri cose che non immagini..
> 
> 
> comunque in un modo o nell' altro devo affrontare la cosa, magari mi prendo tempo, magari no è difficile programmare quando si fa fatica a mettere in fila due discorsi sensati....e poi *programmare di prenderla in giro, caxxo, non è che sia una bella cosa*


scusa ne ma neppure avere le corna è una "bella cosa". Dunque... che problemi di fai? Lei mica se ne è fatti molti.


----------



## flower7700 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che per tanti anni ci sia sentimento..se subentra la famigerata "abitidine" anche con l'amante è  da spararsi nelle palle :rotfl:


Noooo l'amante lo puoi CAMBIARE  (appena diventa abitudine....)


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> scusa ne ma neppure avere le corna è una "bella cosa". Dunque... che problemi di fai? Lei mica se ne è fatti molti.


non fraintendermi...ma non è facile passare in una settimana dal darle il cuore la mia vita in mano a lei che  ha una vita alternativa ed io che penso a come coglierla in fallo.....non per vendetta ma per sapere


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Noooo l'amante lo puoi CAMBIARE  (appena diventa abitudine....)


Come gli stivali che non van più di moda :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non fraintendermi...ma non è facile passare in una settimana dal darle il cuore la mia vita in mano a lei che  ha una vita alternativa ed io che penso a come coglierla in fallo.....non per vendetta ma per sapere


Non sei solo.
Io ho provato una tale dissonanza cognitiva che l'ho visto come un estraneo insopportabile da vedere in casa e con un odore ripugnante.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si Farfy la tua storia la so, ma non si parla di 20 anni...poi oh, mi rendo conto di essere io una mosca bianca, sara' che io sono l'unico stronzo che non riesce a fare sesso se non c'è un po' di coinvolgimento...non so come spiegare.


Me lo hanno raccontato dopo la mia vicenda per farmi capire che non dovevo prendermela tanto. Ci ho parlato per ore, ma non è che sia riuscita davvero a comprendere. Ho capito che per loro è così.
Questo non escludeva che agli amanti volessero bene.
A dir la verità una la conoscevo da prima e l'avevo vista insieme a quello che poi, sposatosi con un'altra, sarebbe diventato il suo amante. Lei era innamorata come una cucuzza. Lui un pirla che si compiaceva di avere potere su una donna forte e indipendente.


----------



## flower7700 (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non fraintendermi...ma non è facile passare in una settimana dal darle il cuore la mia vita in mano a lei che  ha una vita alternativa ed io che penso a come coglierla in fallo.....non per vendetta ma per sapere


Si lo immagino come ti senti non è per niente facile, solo che tu hai chiesto pareri qui.. e noi non siamo coinvolti dunque possiamo darti punti di vista differenti su come agire... poi sta a te sapere cosa vuoi fare per la tua situazione. Forse avresti dovuti affrontarla sul momento col telefono in mano per esternare la rabbia, ma adesso che è passato qualche giorno forse puoi riuscire ad andare avanti un po' e scoprire la verità com'è veramente. Ma dipende se quel tipo lo vede solo il giovedì oppure è un collega d'ufficio, e dunque lo vede ogni giorno, e magari non il giovedì. 
Io se mi metto nei panni di una moglie che tradisce e vuole lasciare il marito... o mi faccio scoprire apposta oppure dico la verità e me ne vado da casa. Se non lo faccio è perché non ho intenzione di andare via, forse è solo una scappatella, oppure uno svago, in tal caso mentirei al marito pur di non far sapere la verità. 
Tu però ora lo sai e dipende come reagisci: puoi perdonarla? Al giorno d'oggi un divorzio è anche costoso, ne vale la pena?


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si il giovedi è così da anni...ma non ci sono problemi....lavori in casa lavori fuori figli famiglia ...se hai un giorno per te non è un problema. a volte usciva e stava via qualche ora, a volte di più a volte non usciva....si ritagliava un pezzo per se....io vado un paio di volte al mese al centro diving e poi a volte vado via con loro in giornata...non ci sono problemi...mica bisogna annullarsi. riguardo a certi obblighi intendi sesso? come nel post che ho scritto prima.. per altre cose sempre lei....poi magari mi dirà che non ho capito nulla


Spero per te che in questi giorni non stai facendo immersioni perché implicano attenzione anche se sono molto rilassanti (ci devi stare con la testa).


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giovedì era anche il giorno di mio marito


mia moglie il martedì posso stare sereno???????


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> mia moglie il martedì posso stare sereno???????


Era il giorno di una delle due amiche


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Spero per te che in questi giorni non stai facendo immersioni perché implicano attenzione anche se sono molto rilassanti (ci devi stare con la testa).




no sto lavorando , siamo in consegna e ci sono ritardi pochi, problemi pretestuosi del committente per declassare l opera.e pagare meno..solite cose..


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non mi pare il tipo...poi scopri cose che non immagini..
> 
> 
> comunque in un modo o nell' altro devo affrontare la cosa, magari mi prendo tempo, magari no è difficile programmare quando si fa fatica a mettere in fila due discorsi sensati....e poi programmare di prenderla in giro, caxxo, non è che sia una bella cosa


infatti, ma comunque meglio prima che dopo, altrimenti entri nel meccanismo del " tutto finto"


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Si lo immagino come ti senti non è per niente facile, solo che tu hai chiesto pareri qui.. e noi non siamo coinvolti dunque possiamo darti punti di vista differenti su come agire... poi sta a te sapere cosa vuoi fare per la tua situazione. Forse avresti dovuti affrontarla sul momento col telefono in mano per esternare la rabbia, ma adesso che è passato qualche giorno forse puoi riuscire ad andare avanti un po' e scoprire la verità com'è veramente. Ma dipende se quel tipo lo vede solo il giovedì oppure è un collega d'ufficio, e dunque lo vede ogni giorno, e magari non il giovedì.
> Io se mi metto nei panni di una moglie che tradisce e vuole lasciare il marito... o mi faccio scoprire apposta oppure dico la verità e me ne vado da casa. Se non lo faccio è perché non ho intenzione di andare via, forse è solo una scappatella, oppure uno svago, in tal caso mentirei al marito pur di non far sapere la verità.
> Tu però ora lo sai e dipende come reagisci: puoi perdonarla? Al giorno d'oggi un divorzio è anche costoso, ne vale la pena?



od ora , in questo momento non so nulla....forse l unica cosa che so è che una donna che pensa ad un altro non la voglio.....la strada è lunga.

ora vi saluto per qualche ora devo lavorare


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non fraintendermi...ma non è facile passare in una settimana dal darle il cuore la mia vita in mano a lei che  ha una vita alternativa ed io che penso a come coglierla in fallo.....non per vendetta ma per sapere


purtroppo come leggerai dal forum la verità non la saprai mai (probabilmente) vivere anche un giorno sperando di coglierla in fallo neanchè lo prenderei in considerazione. Io sono per "me ne dovevi parlare ieri non oggi della tua storia".


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era il giorno di una delle due amiche


bru dici che sto rischiando????????


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> no sto lavorando , siamo in consegna e ci sono ritardi pochi, problemi pretestuosi del committente per declassare l opera.e pagare meno..solite cose..


ok bene nel primo caso, male per il secondo.


----------



## riccardo1973 (31 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A te come va?!


boo....ci sentiamo, ma siamo ad un punto morto. Questioni di fiducia reciproca, credo. Lei ha messo in discussione gli 8 mesi in cui abbiamo lavorato sul rapporto dicendo che mentivo tutto il tempo e che portavo rancore...Io le dico che non può credere di tradire senza effetti collaterali, che non sono menzogne ma dinamiche che possono accadere e che è stata fortunata xchè potevo tradire fisicamente invece che con un filmino...
Booooooo.....


----------



## trilobita (31 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> boo....ci sentiamo, ma siamo ad un punto morto. Questioni di fiducia reciproca, credo. Lei ha messo in discussione gli 8 mesi in cui abbiamo lavorato sul rapporto dicendo che mentivo tutto il tempo e che portavo rancore...Io le dico che non può credere di tradire senza effetti collaterali, che non sono menzogne ma dinamiche che possono accadere e che è stata fortunata xchè potevo tradire fisicamente invece che con un filmino...
> Booooooo.....


Ti avevo chiesto a suo tempo se avevi novità riguardo il caso del tuo amico della go pro...


----------



## trilobita (31 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ti avevo chiesto a suo tempo se avevi novità riguardo il caso del tuo amico della go pro...


Ok,come non detto...


----------



## iosolo (31 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> boo....ci sentiamo, ma siamo ad un punto morto. Questioni di fiducia reciproca, credo. Lei ha messo in discussione gli 8 mesi in cui abbiamo lavorato sul rapporto dicendo che mentivo tutto il tempo e che portavo rancore...Io le dico che non può credere di tradire senza effetti collaterali, che non sono menzogne ma dinamiche che possono accadere e che è stata fortunata xchè potevo tradire fisicamente invece che con un filmino...
> Booooooo.....


Ti ha convinto?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> boo....ci sentiamo, ma siamo ad un punto morto. Questioni di fiducia reciproca, credo. Lei ha messo in discussione gli 8 mesi in cui abbiamo lavorato sul rapporto dicendo che mentivo tutto il tempo e che portavo rancore...Io le dico che non può credere di tradire senza effetti collaterali, che non sono menzogne ma dinamiche che possono accadere e che è stata fortunata xchè potevo tradire fisicamente invece che con un filmino...
> Booooooo.....



è il futuro che mi devo aspettare?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> bru dici che sto rischiando????????


Cerchiamo solo di scherzarci su.
Tanto o ci si fida o si vive male e si finisce che non ha senso stare con qualcuno.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> è il futuro che mi devo aspettare?


Io credo che al massimo entro il primo mese si capisce se si può continuare o no.
È evidente che chi tradisce vuole tradire, ma non vuole lasciare.
L'onere della scelta è nelle mani del tradito.
Ognuno deve decidere per il proprio benessere.


----------



## Divì (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giovedì era anche il giorno di mio marito


Anche del mio! 
Va che sono banali ....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche del mio!
> Va che sono banali ....


Mi sa che è pure il mio


----------



## iosolo (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> è il futuro che mi devo aspettare?


Anche. E' un lungo percorso. 

Sono ormai nove mesi, e in questi giorni mi sembra che sia solo ieri. 
Ognuno ha i suoi tempi, e i suoi modi.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sto pensando di affrontarla senza aspettare oltre . Domani al mio ritorno . Non ne ho voglia di fare l ispettore di polizia. Sono 10 gg che mi tengo dentro sto magone , sto scoppiando .


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che al massimo entro il primo mese si capisce se si può continuare o no.
> È evidente che chi tradisce vuole tradire, ma non vuole lasciare.
> L'onere della scelta è nelle mani del tradito.
> Ognuno deve decidere per il proprio benessere.


Parlo per me, sono passati due mesi ma è difficile decidere, entri in un vortice in cui non c'è solo lei, ma i figli,casa,mutuo e forse l'età.


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sto pensando di affrontarla senza aspettare oltre . Domani al mio ritorno . Non ne ho voglia di fare l ispettore di polizia. Sono 10 gg che mi tengo dentro sto magone , sto scoppiando .


Al massimo dille che avevi letto il messaggio e che in questi 10 giorni ti sei dato da fare per capire  ,che non sei stato via per  lavoro e hai scoperto anche troppo .Consigliale di non prenderti per fesso perché sarebbe solo peggio.
Lei non può sapere che cosa sai o non sai.Giocati almeno la carta del bluff..


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che è pure il mio


L'amica di mio marito invece gli ordinava la scopata al sabato mattina,come i cornetti a colazione ....o quelli li servivano a me ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Parlo per me, sono passati due mesi ma è difficile decidere, entri in un vortice in cui non c'è solo lei, ma i figli,casa,mutuo e forse l'età.


Hai deciso di restare.


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai deciso di restare.


Per il momento sì, non è facile ma ci sono delle priorità, soprattutto con la più piccola


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per il momento sì, non è facile ma ci sono delle priorità, soprattutto con la più piccola


Comunque mentre gli anni passano per i figli, passano anche per voi.


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai deciso di restare.


Brunetta,tuo marito come ha reagito a suo tempo quando  ha capito che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità da parte tua di continuare?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Brunetta,tuo marito come ha reagito a suo tempo quando  ha capito che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità da parte tua di continuare?


Mah con me mostrava contrizione, pentimento, profonda depressione, desiderio di rientrare in casa.
Non ho la più pallida idea se fosse realtà o simulazione. È andato anche per breve tempo da uno psichiatra.


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah con me mostrava contrizione, pentimento, profonda depressione, desiderio di rientrare in casa.
> Non ho la più pallida idea se fosse realtà o simulazione. È andato anche per breve tempo da uno psichiatra.


e quando hai capito che non ci poteva più essere continuità con lui


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> e quando hai capito che non ci poteva più essere continuità con lui


Mi disgustava.


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Gennaio 2017)

Scusate, qualcuno di buona volontà mi fa un riassuntino?  [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION]?


----------



## trilobita (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sto pensando di affrontarla senza aspettare oltre . Domani al mio ritorno . Non ne ho voglia di fare l ispettore di polizia. Sono 10 gg che mi tengo dentro sto magone , sto scoppiando .


In bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusate, qualcuno di buona volontà mi fa un riassuntino?  @_PresidentLBJ_?


Ha trovato messaggino inequivocabile. Poi è dovuto andare via per lavoro. Non ne ha ancora parlato con lei.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha trovato messaggino inequivocabile. Poi è dovuto andare via per lavoro. Non ne ha ancora parlato con lei.


Riassunto perfetto


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

È inutile fare ragionamenti o programmi deciderò d istinto domani


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha trovato messaggino inequivocabile. Poi è dovuto andare via per lavoro. Non ne ha ancora parlato con lei.


Grazie mille!



francoff ha detto:


> È inutile fare ragionamenti o programmi deciderò d istinto domani


Ciao, ho dato un'occhiata ai tuoi messaggi e se non fosse che lei si è mostrata in imbarazzo al tuo ritorno, cioè dopo averle comunicato la possibilità di aver letto il wa, mi verrebbe da pensare non a male. Comunque, 'sto Carla scarpe esiste? E' un posto che lei frequenta oppure è un nome di fantasia? Hai fatto una ricerca?
 Probabilmente te l'avranno già detto ma è poco ma sicuro che, nel caso ci fosse qualcosa di torbido, lei negherà con tutte le sue forze e perdipiù ha avuto tutto il tempo, grazie alla tua provvidenziale assenza, di organizzarsi per bene. 

Teoricamente ci andrebbe mente fredda e atteggiamento noncurante e solito, aspettando gli eventi (da scoprire eventualmente), ma nella pratica capisco benissimo l'affidarsi all'estro del momento. Facci sapere


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Un negozio con quel nome non esiste almeno su internet . Può essere il nome della proprietaria o di una commessa per quello che ne so


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Un negozio con quel nome non esiste almeno su internet . Può essere il nome della proprietaria o di una commessa per quello che ne so


Beh si potrebbe anche essere


----------



## void (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Un negozio con quel nome non esiste almeno su internet . Può essere il nome della proprietaria o di una commessa per quello che ne so


Se nega digli di farti vedere il cellullare. Se Carla scarpe è cancellato hai già la risposta, se no digli di chiamare il numero in viva voce davanti a te.


----------



## void (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ovviamente se si rifiuta di farti vedere il cellullare hai comunque una risposta.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ma chi volete che, di sconosciuto al marito, scriva "mi manchi"?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sono in albergo e la mente vola . Come fare , cosa fare e dire ma soprattutto come non avrei fatto ad accorgermene , da quanto tempo . Pensavo di dirle che causa improvviso problema sarei tornato venerdì . Questo per poterla seguire giovedì e lei sentirsi sicura . Mi sono fissato con il giovedì e magari è solo un giorno della settimana


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono in albergo e la mente vola . Come fare , cosa fare e dire ma soprattutto come non avrei fatto ad accorgermene , da quanto tempo . Pensavo di dirle che causa improvviso problema sarei tornato venerdì . Questo per poterla seguire giovedì e lei sentirsi sicura . Mi sono fissato con il giovedì e magari è solo un giorno della settimana


Se ne hai bisogno fallo.
Sei capace di seguire senza farti notare?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi volete che, di sconosciuto al marito, scriva "mi manchi"?


Tu ci sei passata , lo sentì che c è un altro ?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne hai bisogno fallo.
> Sei capace di seguire senza farti notare?


Non lo so mai fatto . Ho pensato di prendere una macchina a nolo, idea scema vero ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tu ci sei passata , lo sentì che c è un altro ?


Chi vuoi che scriva un messaggio così?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so mai fatto . Ho pensato di prendere una macchina a nolo, idea scema vero ?


No. L'auto non può essere quella che conosce.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi vuoi che scriva un messaggio così?


Infatti , non riesco a trovare una giustificazione in alternativa


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. L'auto non può essere quella che conosce.


Stare qui in albergo ad attendere è devastante . A casa magari avrei urlato spaccato i bicchieri ma qualcosa avrei fatto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Stare qui in albergo ad attendere è devastante . A casa magari avrei urlato spaccato i bicchieri ma qualcosa avrei fatto


Ma vuoi prove di sì o prove di no.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vuoi prove di sì o prove di no.


? Vorrei la verità. Sapere se la riconosco


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ? Vorrei la verità


Non ti basta il messaggio è chiedere a lei?


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti basta il messaggio è chiedere a lei?


Prima si avrei creduto ad ogni cosa m avesse detto ora sono diffidente


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Prima si avrei creduto ad ogni cosa m avesse detto ora sono diffidente


Devi studiare qualcosa per cambiare la fisionomia. Può bastare un berretto o gli occhiali.


----------



## francoff (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi studiare qualcosa per cambiare la fisionomia. Può bastare un berretto o gli occhiali.


Vado a fare 2 passi ciao e grazie per aver risposto ai miei deliri


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Vado a fare 2 passi ciao e grazie per aver risposto ai miei deliri


Di deliri ce ne intendiamo in tanti.


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Se nega digli di farti vedere il cellullare. Se Carla scarpe è cancellato hai già la risposta, se no digli di chiamare il numero in viva voce davanti a te.


Potrebbe anche essere ben più astuta ed aver rinominato con quel nome il numero di un'amica che sa e potrebbe coprirla.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere ben più astuta ed aver rinominato con quel nome il numero di un'amica che sa e potrebbe coprirla.


Io avevo immediatamente memorizzato il numero. Ma lui aveva il telefono senza credito, era confuso.


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo immediatamente memorizzato il numero. Ma lui aveva il telefono senza credito, era confuso.


Ci ho cliccato sopra e mi ricordo 42 come ultimi 2 numeri . Gli altri non li ho neppure letti . Buonanotte


----------



## Carola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Io si la seguirei con auto a noleggio e magari un occhiale una roba x camuffare ma poi magari il giovedì non da nulla

Temo che un messaggio del genere sia abbastanza inequivocabile
Compliments x la calma io sarei partita a bomba istintiva come sono peggiorando sicuramente tutto

In bocca al lupo

Non capisco perché coppie mediamente felici rovinino le cose così anche se inizio proprio a temere che davvero dopo un po ...capito a quasi tutti lo scivolone 

Non siamo farti x stare tutta la vita con una persona ( senza tradire o senza almeno il desiderio di ...)
e credo sia snche umano anche se comporta tristezza e dolore 

Ho detto una cazzata?


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io si la seguirei con auto a noleggio e magari un occhiale una roba x camuffare ma poi magari il giovedì non da nulla
> 
> Temo che un messaggio del genere sia abbastanza inequivocabile
> Compliments x la calma io sarei partita a bomba istintiva come sono peggiorando sicuramente tutto
> ...


Perché una cazzata? Forse è la verità


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> No. Può avere una relazione eccome.
> A me successe più o meno come a te, lessi un messaggio con relativa risposta. Anche il suo tempo libero era simile a quello di tua moglie. Un giorno a settimana, mai di sera. Incredibilmente anche io partii per una trasferta il giorno dopo.
> Io sapevo chi era è comunque avevo pure io i miei scheletri. Al ritorno la affrontai dicendo che avevo letto il messaggio ma che sapevo tutto da tempo e che ero disponibile a chiudere in modo civile il matrimonio se a lei interessava l'altro.
> Ma io, ripeto, ero in una situazione molto diversa dalla tua.


Forse è il modo migliore per affrontare questa situazione . Non ho voglia di umiliarmi seguendola o altro . Ho 48 anni sono un uomo adulto .


----------



## Carola (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché una cazzata? Forse è la verità


Perché ..e' triste 
e te lo dice una che ha tradito e lasciato
Ma x me era diverso in parte con mio marito non era certo quello che si definisce un matrimonio felice .

Forse dovremmo autorizzarci a scopare fuori ecc?


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché ..e' triste
> e te lo dice una che ha tradito e lasciato
> Ma x me era diverso in parte con mio marito non era certo quello che si definisce un matrimonio felice .
> 
> Forse dovremmo autorizzarci a scopare fuori ecc?


Mah,non credo Darwin abbia a che fare con il tradimento,credo che siamo fatti ognuno a nostro modo ed abbiamo coscenze con paletti diversi,probabilmente.
Per me il modo corretto di procedere quando nella coppia ci sono problemi insanabili,non è detto coincida con quello di altri.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Febbraio 2017)

Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.


----------



## Piperita (1 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.


Terza ipotesi : lo ha fatto di proposito 
Esiste anche la tattica di chi non ha il coraggio di parlare ma vuole essere scoperto proprio per creare una frattura e smuovere le acque stagnanti


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non credo Darwin abbia a che fare con il tradimento,credo che siamo fatti ognuno a nostro modo ed abbiamo coscenze con paletti diversi,probabilmente.
> Per me il modo corretto di procedere quando nella coppia ci sono problemi insanabili,non è detto coincida con quello di altri.




E invece mi sa proprio che Darwin c'entri parecchio...quando un comportamento è così comune allora si può anche tentare una generalizzazione.
La coscienza è la nostra sentinella, ma Carola faceva un discorso diverso esprimendo un dubbio che è lo stesso che ho io.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

a ve





ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.



Ma vedi, può essere stata una circostanza non evitabile...il marito che le chiede il cellulare per una necessità del momento che ha a che fare con la gita che facevano.
E lei non poteva davvero prevedere che al minchione gli venisse voglia di mandarle un messaggio proprio in quel preciso momento...
E' quando il diavolo ci vuole mettere la coda...
E aggiungo: meno male che ce la mette!


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse è il modo migliore per affrontare questa situazione . Non ho voglia di umiliarmi seguendola o altro . Ho 48 anni sono un uomo adulto .



Se la affronti chiedendole una spiegazione avrai, se ti va bene, una parvenza di verità, al massimo una mezza verità.
Ti accontenti?
Come potresti avere una rocambolesca menzogna.
Ricordati che chi tradisce mente, per paura, ma mente fino ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi...


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece mi sa proprio che Darwin c'entri parecchio...quando un comportamento è così comune allora si può anche tentare una generalizzazione.
> La coscienza è la nostra sentinella, ma Carola faceva un discorso diverso esprimendo un dubbio che è lo stesso che ho io.


In pratica stai dicendo che siamo ancora dei primati,incapaci di dominare qualsiasi istinto,praticamente bestie allo stato brado,calzate e vestite?


----------



## ilnikko (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se la affronti chiedendole una spiegazione avrai, se ti va bene, una parvenza di verità, al massimo una mezza verità.
> Ti accontenti?
> Come potresti avere una rocambolesca menzogna.
> Ricordati che chi tradisce mente, per paura, ma mente fino ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi...


Certo Diletta ma alcune cose non le puoi nascondere, lui conosce sua moglie e capirebbe subito se sta mentendo o no, se tergiversa....se balbetta...se si arrampica, non so il linguaggio del corpo...


----------



## Kid (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In pratica stai dicendo che siamo ancora dei primati,incapaci di dominare qualsiasi istinto,praticamente bestie allo stato brado,calzate e vestite?


Arrivi tardi.

L'istinto alla fine, vince sempre. Tutto qui.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.


a volte non si affronta direttamente chi ci sta a fianco perchè si ha troppa paura della risposta.


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi.
> 
> L'istinto alla fine, vince sempre. Tutto qui.


Allora mi sento di dire che non è possibile generalizzare


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a volte non si affronta direttamente chi ci sta a fianco perchè si ha troppa paura della risposta.


Purtroppo,molto vero,direttamente proporzionale a quanto si tiene a quella persona


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.


Propendo per la seconda, il messaggio era inateso, il telefono nelle sue mani è stata una coincidenza.
io mi soffermerei di più su quello che era scritto nel messaggio, il "mi manchi" può anche indicare che sia una persona a lei vicina (anche nell'ambito lavorativo) e che la storia non è recente e che sono estremamente coinvolti.
per la seconda parte concordo e penso anche che si dovrà subire una serie di "stronzate" inenarrabili.
Poi chi sa.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse è il modo migliore per affrontare questa situazione . Non ho voglia di umiliarmi seguendola o altro . Ho 48 anni sono un uomo adulto .


Sono d'accordo.
l'unica cosa (forse la più difficile) è non aggredirla (verbalmente ovviamente) altrimenti si chiuderà e se mai ha intenzione di dirti la verità non lo farà più.


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

*Ciao ilnikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. *Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.*


Si! Un amico mio, sposato con figlio piccolo, considerato da tutti uomo serio, affidabile e con la testa sulle spalle perde la testa per l'amante regredendo a livello di amori adolescenziali. Fino a quando viene scoperto dalla moglie e buttato fuori di casa. La verità è che penso non ci sia una casistica unica, c'è di tutto. 

Sul grassetto sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Quelle sono cose da lasciar fare a un esperto, un investigatore, perchè a seconda di quello che potrebbe trovare o vedere potrebbe farsi solo dolorosamente e inutilmente del male. Affrontare la moglie credo sia la cosa più giusta da fare.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Terza ipotesi : lo ha fatto di proposito
> Esiste anche la tattica di chi non ha il coraggio di parlare ma vuole essere scoperto proprio per creare una frattura e smuovere le acque stagnanti


ancora peggio immatura al massimo.Non penso sia il caso del nostro amico visto che tutto è successo per caso.


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io si la seguirei con auto a noleggio e magari un occhiale una roba x camuffare ma poi magari il giovedì non da nulla
> 
> Temo che un messaggio del genere sia abbastanza inequivocabile
> Compliments x la calma io sarei partita a bomba istintiva come sono peggiorando sicuramente tutto
> ...


No, è una riflessione amara ma vera. A volte penso che forse dobbiamo rassegnarci alla infedeltà.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se la affronti chiedendole una spiegazione avrai, se ti va bene, una parvenza di verità, al massimo una mezza verità.
> Ti accontenti?
> Come potresti avere una rocambolesca menzogna.
> Ricordati che chi tradisce mente, per paura, ma mente fino ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi...


Non conosco la tua storia, ma ti chiedo dopo 18 anni riesci a capire che chi ti stà di fronte stà raccontando cazzate?????
Ti accontenti assolutamente no. Ma anche le mezze verità possono aiutarmi a comprendere chi veramente ho di fronte.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.


Non l'ha lasciato libero. Lui aveva la necessità di vedere una cosa in internet e il proprio aveva finito il credito.
Può succedere.
Ogni amante deve rispettare i tempi di silenzio e in caso di comunicazione usare un codice neutro.
Avesse scritto "sei a Verona? Buona gita" lui si sarebbe domandato solo chi era sta tizia. Ma "Mi manchi" è inequivocabile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi.
> 
> L'istinto alla fine, vince sempre. Tutto qui.





trilobita ha detto:


> Allora mi sento di dire che non è possibile generalizzare


Apro un thread


----------



## iosolo (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se la affronti chiedendole una spiegazione avrai, se ti va bene, una parvenza di verità, al massimo una mezza verità.
> Ti accontenti?
> Come potresti avere una rocambolesca menzogna.
> Ricordati che chi tradisce mente, per paura, ma mente fino ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi...


Purtroppo quoto! 

Mentono fino alla fine


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge, tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.



Per esperienza personale "il bello" di mia moglie gli messaggiava tranquillamente senza ritegno durante le nostre vacanze al mare, al qualsiasi ora del giorno e l'ha pure chiamata diverse volte (ovviamente chiamate perse e telefono in vibrazione), e quando la beccai (in quella vacanza), con il cellulare di mia moglie gli scrissi un messaggio nel quale gli comunicai che avevo scoperto tutto, di smetterla di scrivere e che ne avremmo riparlato al nostro rientro dal mare, e di tutta risposta lui imperterrito continuò a scrivere come nulla fosse.....
Coglione lui ma soprattutto mia moglie che le permetteva questo senza prendere una posizione netta, uno dei tanti motivi per cui mi è scesa sotto le scarpe...
Come vedi, non c'è davvero una regola fissa, quando c'è ammmmooooreeee, la testa non ragione più e la pazzia prende il posto della razionalità


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Purtroppo quoto!
> 
> Mentono fino alla fine


Ci sono traditi che chiedono e vogliono sapere e vedere cose del tutto superflue.
Si è stati traditi? Assodato questo è necessario, utile, vantaggioso sapere dove o vedere foto, filmati, leggere messaggi?
Un traditore è normale che cerchi di tutelare se stesso, amante e il tradito evitando di dire appunto queste cose superflue.


----------



## iosolo (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, ma ti chiedo dopo 18 anni riesci a capire che chi ti stà di fronte stà raccontando cazzate?????
> Ti accontenti assolutamente no. Ma anche le mezze verità possono aiutarmi a comprendere chi veramente ho di fronte.


Noi traditi siamo bravi a credere alle bugie, è il nostro nodo di sopravvivenza. 
La verità fa così male che vogliamo credere a qualsiasi cosa ci alleggerisca un po'. 

Con ciò non dico che a volte forse sarebbe meglio accontentarsi di una mezza verità.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale "il bello" di mia moglie gli messaggiava tranquillamente senza ritegno durante le nostre vacanze al mare, al qualsiasi ora del giorno e l'ha pure chiamata diverse volte (ovviamente chiamate perse e telefono in vibrazione), e quando la beccai (in quella vacanza), con il cellulare di mia moglie gli scrissi un messaggio nel quale gli comunicai che avevo scoperto tutto, di smetterla di scrivere e che ne avremmo riparlato al nostro rientro dal mare, e di tutta risposta lui imperterrito continuò a scrivere come nulla fosse.....
> Coglione lui ma soprattutto mia moglie che le permetteva questo senza prendere una posizione netta, uno dei tanti motivi per cui mi è scesa sotto le scarpe...
> Come vedi, non c'è davvero una regola fissa, quando c'è ammmmooooreeee, la testa non ragione più e la pazzia prende il posto della razionalità


Quello è un imbecille che voleva sentirsi quello che sbeffeggia il prof. Un bullo privo di autostima.


----------



## iosolo (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che chiedono e vogliono sapere e vedere cose del tutto superflue.
> Si è stati traditi? Assodato questo è necessario, utile, vantaggioso sapere dove o vedere foto, filmati, leggere messaggi?
> Un traditore è normale che cerchi di tutelare se stesso, amante e il tradito evitando di dire appunto queste cose superflue.


Non lo so se è necessario, forse no. 

Ma a volte è una necessità. Sapere fino a che punto si sono spinti... per non lasciare ombre dietro le spalle. 

E aggiungo che finchè non lo trovi non sai mica che cosa andrai a trovare. Cerchi solamente, come se non potessi farne a meno.


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello è un imbecille che voleva sentirsi quello che sbeffeggia il prof. Un bullo privo di autostima.


Si guarda, una cosa davvero schifosa. A pensarci ancora a distanza di anni, mi fa davvero ancora incazzare, infrante qualsiasi regole del galateo del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo so se è necessario, forse no.
> 
> Ma a volte è una necessità. Sapere fino a che punto si sono spinti... per non lasciare ombre dietro le spalle.
> 
> E aggiungo che finchè non lo trovi non sai mica che cosa andrai a trovare. Cerchi solamente, come se non potessi farne a meno.


Ma cosa si pensa che abbiano fatto? Quello che fanno gli amanti e tutti coloro che fanno sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Si guarda, una cosa davvero schifosa. A pensarci ancora a distanza di anni, mi fa davvero ancora incazzare, infrante qualsiasi regole del galateo del tradimento.


Maturità di un tredicenne brufoloso.


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maturità di un tredicenne brufoloso.


E tu sai anche quanto di peggio ha fatto.... per cui i messaggi sono il minimo...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> E tu sai anche quanto di peggio ha fatto.... per cui i messaggi sono il minimo...


Se pensi al tredicenne tutto quadra.


----------



## Kid (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale "il bello" di mia moglie gli messaggiava tranquillamente senza ritegno durante le nostre vacanze al mare, al qualsiasi ora del giorno e l'ha pure chiamata diverse volte (ovviamente chiamate perse e telefono in vibrazione), e quando la beccai (in quella vacanza), con il cellulare di mia moglie gli scrissi un messaggio nel quale gli comunicai che avevo scoperto tutto, di smetterla di scrivere e che ne avremmo riparlato al nostro rientro dal mare, e di tutta risposta lui imperterrito continuò a scrivere come nulla fosse.....
> Coglione lui ma soprattutto mia moglie che le permetteva questo senza prendere una posizione netta, uno dei tanti motivi per cui mi è scesa sotto le scarpe...
> Come vedi, non c'è davvero una regola fissa, quando c'è ammmmooooreeee, la testa non ragione più e la pazzia prende il posto della razionalità


Il bello (in realtà per nulla) di mia moglie era avanti: venne con noi in vacanza. Avrebbe potuto essere il miglior villain della storia dei fumetti con un pò più di impegno.


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Il bello (in realtà per nulla) di mia moglie era avanti: venne con noi in vacanza. Avrebbe potuto essere il miglior villain della storia dei fumetti con un pò più di impegno.



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Non c'è limite l peggio....


----------



## Kid (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Non c'è limite l peggio....


Io ne ho viste cose che voi umani non potreste immaginarvi:
corna da combattimento in fiamme al largo dei bastioni di Orione,
e ho visto i preservativi balenare nel buio vicino alle porte di Tannhäuser.
E tutti quei momenti andranno perduti nel tempo, come gocce di sperma sul latex.
È tempo di morire.


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ne ho viste cose che voi umani non potreste immaginarvi:
> corna da combattimento in fiamme al largo dei bastioni di Orione,
> e ho visto i preservativi balenare nel buio vicino alle porte di Tannhäuser.
> E tutti quei momenti andranno perduti nel tempo, come gocce di sperma sul latex.
> È tempo di morire.


Minchia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tipo questo....

[video=youtube;YQzIa0BjyyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQzIa0BjyyM[/video]


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi al tredicenne tutto quadra.


Ma lì i tredicenni erano in due....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ne ho viste cose che voi umani non potreste immaginarvi:
> corna da combattimento in fiamme al largo dei bastioni di Orione,
> e ho visto i preservativi balenare nel buio vicino alle porte di Tannhäuser.
> E tutti quei momenti andranno perduti nel tempo, come gocce di sperma sul latex.
> È tempo di morire.


Che creatività! :mexican:


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ne ho viste cose che voi umani non potreste immaginarvi:
> corna da combattimento in fiamme al largo dei bastioni di Orione,
> e ho visto i preservativi balenare nel buio vicino alle porte di Tannhäuser.
> E tutti quei momenti andranno perduti nel tempo, come gocce di sperma sul latex.
> È tempo di morire.


Hai vinto tutto! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma lì i tredicenni erano in due....


Lei credo peggio, regressione a un'età ancora inferiore :unhappy:


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei credo peggio, regressione a un'età ancora inferiore :unhappy:



Continua....mi piace quando la insulti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Questa sera l affronto , non aggrediro' nessuno . Mi sto preparando mentalmente cosa dire cosa mi risponderà . Mi sento calmo e forte , alla fine io ho solo amato magari in modo imperfetto ma ho amato


----------



## Homer (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa sera l affronto , non aggrediro' nessuno . Mi sto preparando mentalmente cosa dire cosa mi risponderà . Mi sento calmo e forte , alla fine io ho solo amato magari in modo imperfetto ma ho amato


Su cosa ti risponderà c'è poca da dire, mi auguro per te sia il più possibile sincera. Considerando che tu ne hai quasi la certezza matematica del fattaccio, una sua negazione ad oltranza non farà altro che farti incazzare ancora di più e, i buoni propositi di non "aggredire" verbalmente, vanno a farsi friggere.


----------



## void (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa sera l affronto , non aggrediro' nessuno . Mi sto preparando mentalmente cosa dire cosa mi risponderà . Mi sento calmo e forte , alla fine io ho solo amato magari in modo imperfetto ma ho amato


Più tu riesci ad essere calmo e distaccato più sarai efficace. Puoi dirgli che hai fatto le tue verifiche e sai tutto (anche se non è vero), puoi dirgli che per te è libera di andare e nel caso hai già contattato un avvocato.
Se la spiazzi sarà più facile verificare le sue reazioni. Anche se si è preparata non puoi non notare il suo imbarazzo. Magari inizia con una frase ad effetto o una battuta su Carla Scarpe. Poi puoi verificare il cell, anche se ha cambiato il nome (e già questo sarebbe una conferma) non saranno tanti i numeri che finiscono per 42. 
Ovviamente ti racconterà solo quello che vuole, a me successe così, ma a me non interessava sapere altro. 

Poi ognuno ha il suo carattere e il suo modo di essere. Tu la conosci e sai come può reagire. Anche se temo che l'epilogo sia scontato, ti auguro di tutto cuore che ci sbagliamo tutti o che si tratti di una sciocchezza.


----------



## iosolo (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa si pensa che abbiano fatto? Quello che fanno gli amanti e tutti coloro che fanno sesso.


Grande verità. 
Lo hanno fatto e ne hanno goduto. Molto aggiungerei


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Continua....mi piace quando la insulti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:

Seriamente non so cosa avesse in testa.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, ma ti chiedo dopo 18 anni* riesci a capire che chi ti stà di fronte stà raccontando cazzate?????*
> Ti accontenti assolutamente no. Ma anche le mezze verità possono aiutarmi a comprendere chi veramente ho di fronte.




Purtroppo non ne sono mica sicura...mi fido poco di questa mia capacità visto come sono andate le cose...


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa sera l affronto , non aggrediro' nessuno . Mi sto preparando mentalmente cosa dire cosa mi risponderà . Mi sento calmo e forte , alla fine io ho solo amato magari in modo imperfetto ma ho amato


Fai bene. Per quanto è possibile immaginare non puoi prepararti alle sue risposte, ti può pure capitare che ti risponda che è solo una storia "epistolare"


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In pratica stai dicendo che siamo ancora dei primati,incapaci di dominare qualsiasi istinto,praticamente bestie allo stato brado,calzate e vestite?



No, non dicevo mica questo...
Il punto non è che siamo incapaci di dominare gli istinti.
Il punto è che li proviamo questi istinti.

Da qui il pensiero che quello che dice Carola sul fatto che non siamo fatti (forse) per stare insieme tutta la vita con una sola persona, sia la semplice verità.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ne sono mica sicura...mi fido poco di questa mia capacità visto come sono andate le cose...


quindi gli hai creduto e ti sei sbagliata?? mi toccherà leggere la tu storia.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fai bene. Per quanto è possibile immaginare non puoi prepararti alle sue risposte, ti può pure capitare che ti risponda che è solo* una storia "epistolare"*



E questa sarebbe una bella fregatura perché gli lascerebbe il forte dubbio che è una bugia madornale.
E la cosa peggiore è che non sarebbe facile confermare tale dubbio dopo aver messo le carte in tavola, dopo che lei sa che lui sa sarebbe accortissima.
Io la verità me la vorrei trovare da sola. Solo con quella in mano affronterei la moglie.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi gli hai creduto e ti sei sbagliata?? mi toccherà leggere la tu storia.


Non è così semplice: diciamo che l'ho sempre ritenuto la persona più seria e fedele di questa terra, per anni anni e anni...
Un grande sbaglio di valutazione o un grande peccato di ingenuità...vedilo come vuoi.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questa sarebbe una bella fregatura perché gli lascerebbe il forte dubbio che è una bugia madornale.
> E la cosa peggiore è che non sarebbe facile confermare tale dubbio dopo aver messo le carte in tavola, dopo che lei sa che lui sa sarebbe accortissima.
> Io la verità me la vorrei trovare da sola. Solo con quella in mano affronterei la moglie.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è così semplice: diciamo che l'ho sempre ritenuto la persona più seria e fedele di questa terra, per anni anni e anni...
> Un grande sbaglio di valutazione o un grande peccato di ingenuità...vedilo come vuoi.


Semplicemente avevi fiducia in lui.


----------



## Piperita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ne sono mica sicura...mi fido poco di questa mia capacità visto come sono andate le cose...


Credo sia un difetto di tutti. 
Nessuno è obiettivo con la persona che ama, almeno fino a quando no scopre la verità


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E questa sarebbe una bella fregatura perché gli lascerebbe il forte dubbio che è una bugia madornale.
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> delfino curioso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No che non lo sa...può avere solo un piccolo dubbio che non avrà più se il marito si comporterà normalmente con lei.
> ...


----------



## iosolo (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho letto un po' della tua storia, e capisco perché non chiederesti a lei. Ma "imbonitori" come tuo marito mica c'è ne sono così tanti.
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> delfino curioso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il traditore è capace di mentire, pensi che non è capace di negare?!
> ...


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a volte non si affronta direttamente chi ci sta a fianco perchè si ha troppa paura della risposta.



... e anche non si indaga per conto proprio per lo stesso motivo, per timore di avere conferme su ciò che solo si sospetta, per avere una chance, per illudersi di stare sbagliando. Ci si preserva fino all'ultimo, è naturale. Io personalmente invece mi faccio malissimo: affondo il coltello fino a sentire l'osso. Niente chiacchiere.


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Avevo detto che avrei agito d istinto . Torno questa sera ma per lei tornerò venerdì causa impegni . Domani la seguo .


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Avevo detto che avrei agito d istinto . Torno questa sera ma per lei tornerò venerdì causa impegni . Domani la seguo .



E' la cosa migliore, credimi!
La verità prima di tutto e con questa la tua dignità.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> iosolo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No se non lo fa di "professione" e se lo fa commette sicuramente degli errori.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho letto un po' della tua storia, e capisco perché non chiederesti a lei. Ma "imbonitori" come tuo marito* mica c'è ne sono così tanti.*
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Avevo detto che avrei agito d istinto . Torno questa sera ma per lei tornerò venerdì causa impegni . Domani la seguo .


 è la cosa più giusta  ma sappi che vedere concretizzato il tuo sospetto sarà molto molto doloroso. A quel punto non aspettare però venerdì per smascherarla, se ti devi incszzare questa volta fallo subito


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è la cosa più giusta  ma sappi che vedere concretizzato il tuo sospetto sarà molto molto doloroso. A quel punto non aspettare però venerdì per smascherarla, se ti devi incszzare questa volta fallo subito


Sono istintivo , non che sbrocco , ma a volte seguo l istinto . Non so ma penso che se devono incontrarsi domani sarà il giorno giusto . Durante la settimana le è difficilissimo. Giovedì scorso no , impegnata con nostra figlia . Sabato lavora . Domenica mi ha tenuto tutto il pomeriggio su Skype .  Si sentirà sicura perché sono via.Si sono senz altro telefonati messaggiati e quant'altro ma incontrati no da quel w end a Verona . Sono preparato al peggio meglio sapere che questo tarlo .


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> ... e anche non si indaga per conto proprio per lo stesso motivo, per timore di avere conferme su ciò che solo si sospetta, per avere una chance, per illudersi di stare sbagliando. Ci si preserva fino all'ultimo, è naturale. Io personalmente invece mi faccio malissimo: affondo il coltello fino a sentire l'osso. Niente chiacchiere.


Io sono come te


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono istintivo , non che sbrocco , ma a volte seguo l istinto . Non so ma penso che se devono incontrarsi domani sarà il giorno giusto . Durante la settimana le è difficilissimo. Giovedì scorso no , impegnata con nostra figlia . Sabato lavora . Domenica mi ha tenuto tutto il pomeriggio su Skype .  Si sentirà sicura perché sono via.Si sono senz altro telefonati messaggiati e quant'altro ma incontrati no da quel w end a Verona . Sono preparato al peggio meglio sapere che questo tarlo .


Per sapere come controllare il telefono chiedi a Danny.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono istintivo , non che sbrocco , ma a volte seguo l istinto . Non so ma penso che se devono incontrarsi domani sarà il giorno giusto . Durante la settimana le è difficilissimo. Giovedì scorso no , impegnata con nostra figlia . Sabato lavora . Domenica mi ha tenuto tutto il pomeriggio su Skype .  Si sentirà sicura perché sono via.Si sono senz altro telefonati messaggiati e quant'altro ma incontrati no da quel w end a Verona . Sono preparato al peggio meglio sapere che questo tarlo .


L'istinto mi ha sempre aiutato, se ti senti meglio così fai bene. Se non dovesse incontrare nessuno e tu non noti niente di insolito il dubbio te lo sei tolto ? o ci riprovi giovedì prossimo ?


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono istintivo , non che sbrocco , ma a volte seguo l istinto .* Non so ma penso che se devono incontrarsi domani sarà il giorno giusto *. Durante la settimana le è difficilissimo. Giovedì scorso no , impegnata con nostra figlia . Sabato lavora . Domenica mi ha tenuto tutto il pomeriggio su Skype .  Si sentirà sicura perché sono via.Si sono senz altro telefonati messaggiati e quant'altro ma incontrati no da quel w end a Verona . Sono preparato al peggio meglio sapere che questo tarlo .


Che cosa te lo fa pensare visto che hai detto che lei forse immagina che tu sai e che dopo il messaggio era in stato confusionale più di te?


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> L'istinto mi ha sempre aiutato, se ti senti meglio così fai bene. Se non dovesse incontrare nessuno e tu non noti niente di insolito il dubbio te lo sei tolto ? o ci riprovi giovedì prossimo ?


La scruterò e poi le dirò quello che le avrei detto questa sera .


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Che cosa te lo fa pensare visto che hai detto che lei forse immagina che tu sai e che dopo il messaggio era in stato confusionale più di te?


Sono passati 12 gg da quel episodio . Io sono via .


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono passati 12 gg da quel episodio . Io sono via .


Cavolo 12 giorni ...tanti in questa situazione


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono passati 12 gg da quel episodio . Io sono via .


Ok ho letto. Seguirla e nel caso non dovesse incontrarsi con nessuno affrontarla al tuo rientro mi pare una buona idea. Per quello che vale in bocca al lupo Francoff


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Ok ho letto. Seguirla e nel caso non dovesse incontrarsi con nessuno affrontarla al tuo rientro mi pare una buona idea. Per quello che vale in bocca al lupo Francoff


Chiamami franco , il nick e' perché il mio nome già in uso . Durante la settimana al telefono visti gli orari di entrambi erano telefonate brevi e di " servizio " . Giovedì sera abbiamo parlato della visita medica di nostra figlia . Domenica invece ore e ore su Skype parlando di vacanze di programmi futuri e poi lei ha voluto leggermi delle poesie di neruda che le avevo letto la domenica prima del w end. Questo per dire che non mi sono fatto prendere dal " mutismo" . Mi è venuto spontaneo non ho finto .


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Chiamami franco , il nick e' perché il mio nome già in uso . Durante la settimana al telefono visti gli orari di entrambi erano telefonate brevi e di " servizio " . Giovedì sera abbiamo parlato della visita medica di nostra figlia . Domenica invece ore e ore su Skype parlando di vacanze di programmi futuri *e poi lei ha voluto leggermi delle poesie di neruda che le avevo letto la domenica prima del w end.* Questo per dire che non mi sono fatto prendere dal " mutismo" . Mi è venuto spontaneo non ho finto .


Questa cosa che hai scritto delle poesie è tenerissima. C'è così tanta sozzura ovunque giri lo sguardo e sapere che due persone si ritagliano del tempo per coltivare la bellezza rincuora. C'è così tanto bisogno di bellezza.


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Questa cosa che hai scritto delle poesie è tenerissima. C'è così tanta sozzura ovunque giri lo sguardo e sapere che due persone si ritagliano del tempo per coltivare la bellezza rincuora. C'è così tanto bisogno di bellezza.


Certo che,alla luce di quanto emerso,se davvero il wa nascondesse ciò che sembra,sarebbe quantomeno cinico da parte di lei mantenere un clima tenero e romantico,mi vien da pensare sia tutto un grosso equivoco e che Franco abbia preso lucciole per lanterne....


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

*Ciao Trilo ti aspettavo sapevo che avresti mosso questa obiezione...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che,alla luce di quanto emerso,se davvero il wa nascondesse ciò che sembra,sarebbe quantomeno cinico da parte di lei mantenere un clima tenero e romantico,mi vien da pensare sia tutto un grosso equivoco e che Franco abbia preso lucciole per lanterne....


E in effetti ti viene da pensarlo. Cmq leggersi delle poesie è una cosa bella a prescindere dal presunto tradimento, penso. Le motivazioni della moglie noi le ignoriamo. Franco da parte sua ci dice che si è comportato spontaneamente e non ha finto, del resto stanno insieme da 18 anni, hanno dei figli, non è che puoi cancellare tutto in un attimo. Non so, vediamo, speriamo...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che,alla luce di quanto emerso,se davvero il wa nascondesse ciò che sembra,sarebbe quantomeno cinico da parte di lei mantenere un clima tenero e romantico,mi vien da pensare sia tutto un grosso equivoco e che Franco abbia preso lucciole per lanterne....


Perché cinico? 
Può essere comunque sincera.


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché cinico?
> Può essere comunque sincera.


Farfallaaa...potrebbe....forse,anch'io ho dato questa opzione,chi lo sa?
Potrebbe essere sincera,certo,conosco un macellaio che canta amami alfredo mentre uccide i conigli a bastonate,quindi tutto è possibile,tutto è contemplato in questo meraviglioso mondo


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> E in effetti ti viene da pensarlo. Cmq leggersi delle poesie è una cosa bella a prescindere dal presunto tradimento, penso. Le motivazioni della moglie noi le ignoriamo. Franco da parte sua ci dice che si è comportato spontaneamente e non ha finto, del resto stanno insieme da 18 anni, hanno dei figli, non è che puoi cancellare tutto in un attimo. Non so, vediamo, speriamo...


Eh già,sono prevedibile...
Credo che Franco finché non ha nulla in mano più del wa,può solo andare avanti come prima,come nulla fosse successo,o quasi.
Pensandoci,un rapporto virtuale o potrebbe essere in atto,ma nulla di irreversibile,addirittura un equivoco in cui lei potrebbe essere parte inconsapevole,insomma ha fatto bene a prestarsi emotivamente alle prestazioni declamatorie della consorte.
.....tremo per lui......


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono come te


:inlove:



Woland ha detto:


> Questa cosa che hai scritto delle poesie è tenerissima. C'è così tanta sozzura ovunque giri lo sguardo e sapere che due persone si ritagliano del tempo per coltivare la bellezza rincuora. C'è così tanto bisogno di bellezza.



Bellissimo quello che hai scritto, lo dico sempre anch'io. Ma. Ma, perdonami [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], potrebbe essere tutta una strategia per edulcorare la situazione. Il traditore in odore di sputtanamento ne mette in atto una più del diavolo. Certo, sarebbe tristissimo se sfoderasse le poesie per pararsi il culo, ma tutto può essere. E a me è stata la prima cosa che è venuta in mente.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarebbe tanto triste


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, hai ragione. Tristissimo e anche un pò spregevole.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe tanto triste


Certo, ma se analizzi le sfaccettature di un qualsiasi tradimento di triSctezze simili ne trovi a vagonate.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione. Tristissimo e anche un pò spregevole.



Chiedimi qualche esempio e te ne farò a iosa. Chiedi anche a [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION],  a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], a [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] e a chiunque abbia scoperto un tradimento, ti si rizzeranno i peli delle braccia dall'orrore e le poesie di Neruda declamate via Skype ti appariranno come acqua di rose sulle ferite  Non conosco la tua storia e non so neanche se tu sia uomo o donna, ma mi sei simpatico/a


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Certo, ma se analizzi le sfaccettature di un qualsiasi tradimento di triSctezze simili ne trovi a vagonate.


Una specie di compensazione per la propria coscienza o semplice paraculaggine ?


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una specie di compensazione per la propria coscienza o semplice paraculaggine ?


La seconda che hai detto(cit.cuelo)


----------



## Woland (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Chiedimi qualche esempio e te ne farò a iosa. Chiedi anche a @_mistral_,  a @_Brunetta_, a @_Divì_ e a chiunque abbia scoperto un tradimento, ti si rizzeranno i peli delle braccia dall'orrore e le poesie di Neruda declamate via Skype ti appariranno come acqua di rose sulle ferite  Non conosco la tua storia e non so neanche se tu sia uomo o donna, ma mi sei simpatico/a


Uomo, e grazie, contraccambio e scrivi davvero bene.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una specie di compensazione per la propria coscienza o semplice paraculaggine ?



Paraculaggine allo stato brado 



Woland ha detto:


> Uomo, e grazie, contraccambio e scrivi davvero bene.


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

È strano essere in hotel a 2 km da casa ! Riguardo alle poesie io voglio dare una chiave di lettura diversa . Non sa se io so o quanto so . Osserva quindi attraverso una prospettiva diversa la sua vita delle ultime settimane o mesi ( spero non anni ). Vede cose in modo diverso e le paiono diverse . Non può o non è il momento di dire qualcosa di esplicito . Allora mi manda segnali . La cosa su cui ho riflettuto sono i titoli . Mi ha letto gli stessi titoli che io lessi a lei . Come ad indicarmi una reciprocità . Forse dovrei smettere di leggere poesie e darmi alla briscola . Leggervi mi da anche sollievo e voglia di scherzarci


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Paraculaggine allo stato brado


Quindi la moglie di Francoff starebbe cercando di indorare la pillola preventivamente


----------



## void (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi la moglie di Francoff starebbe cercando di indorare la pillola preventivamente


...o forse sta semplicemente cominciando a riflettere su ciò che sta rischiando di perdere...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> ...o forse sta semplicemente cominciando a riflettere su ciò che sta rischiando di perdere...


Forse
In realtà il valore di quel messaggio non è chiaro
Qualcosa appena iniziato o già radicato?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È strano essere in hotel a 2 km da casa ! Riguardo alle poesie io voglio dare una chiave di lettura diversa . Non sa se io so o quanto so . Osserva quindi attraverso una prospettiva diversa la sua vita delle ultime settimane o mesi ( spero non anni ). Vede cose in modo diverso e le paiono diverse . Non può o non è il momento di dire qualcosa di esplicito . Allora mi manda segnali . La cosa su cui ho riflettuto sono i titoli . Mi ha letto gli stessi titoli che io lessi a lei . Come ad indicarmi una reciprocità . Forse dovrei smettere di leggere poesie e darmi alla briscola . Leggervi mi da anche sollievo e voglia di scherzarci


Ascoltami bene . Io non so se lei ti sta tradendk o no ma fammi una cortesia anche se non mi conosci 
Credi a una che c'è passata. Non vedere i suoi gesti come una presa in giro perché potrebbero non esserlo. Potrebbe non essere psraculaggine. Potrebbe essere qualcosa che sente separandolo dal resto,
Dalle e datti almeno su questo il beneficio del dubbio, dammi retta
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi la moglie di Francoff starebbe cercando di indorare la pillola preventivamente


E' una possibilità da considerare. Poi magari sono tutti film nostri proiettati dalle esperienze personali.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene . Io non so se lei ti sta tradendk o no ma fammi una cortesia anche se non mi conosci
> Credi a una che c'è passata. Non vedere i suoi gesti come una presa in giro perché potrebbero non esserlo. Potrebbe non essere psraculaggine. Potrebbe essere qualcosa che sente separandolo dal resto,
> Dalle e datti almeno su questo il beneficio del dubbio, dammi retta
> In bocca al lupo



Ma di dubbi sta vivendo! E se non fa in modo di scoprire da sè cosa sta succedendo, di dubbi morirà (metaforicamente parlando).


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' una possibilità da considerare. Poi magari sono tutti film nostri proiettati dalle esperienze personali.


Beh si sinche' [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] non affronterà la moglie con qualche informazione in più, siamo alle pure congetture


----------



## void (1 Febbraio 2017)

Con "qualche cosa da perdere" intendevo Franco...


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh si sinche' @_francoff_ non affronterà la moglie con qualche informazione in più, siamo alle pure congetture


Si. Sicuramente le modalità reattive di lei daranno qualche informazione in più, ma io cercherei indipendentemente da esse.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma di dubbi sta vivendo! E se non fa in modo di scoprire da sè cosa sta succedendo, di dubbi morirà (metaforicamente parlando).


Certo che deve scoprire cosa sta succedendo. Volevo solo che non iniziasse a pensare che se lo sta tradendo finge anche su tutto il resto. É un discorso che mi fa salutare i nervi. Scusate


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che deve scoprire cosa sta succedendo. Volevo solo che non iniziasse a pensare che se lo sta tradendo finge anche su tutto il resto. É un discorso che mi fa salutare i nervi. Scusate



Siamo nel regno delle possibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Siamo nel regno delle possibilità.


Appunto
Almeno che le valuti tutte


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> Almeno che le valuti tutte


Certo, ma di valutazioni si crepa. Passare all'azione, qualsiasi, è quanto c'è da fare. Per me.


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> Almeno che le valuti tutte


Ma che cambierebbe?Ok,lo tradisce,ma gli dedica poesie di Neruda spassionatamente.....le poesie sono sincere...il resto meno.
Ma...a lui....al momento di tirare le somme,non è che si ribalta la situazione...o sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma che cambierebbe?Ok,lo tradisce,ma gli dedica poesie di Neruda spassionatamente.....le poesie sono sincere...il resto meno.
> Ma...a lui....al momento di tirare le somme,non è che si ribalta la situazione...o sbaglio?


Ho letto parlare di patacullaggine e altro, ho solo detto che potrebbe non essere così. 
Questo al netto che ci sia tradimento o no, che ovviamente è la cosa principale da sapere.


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene . Io non so se lei ti sta tradendk o no ma fammi una cortesia anche se non mi conosci
> Credi a una che c'è passata. Non vedere i suoi gesti come una presa in giro perché potrebbero non esserlo. Potrebbe non essere psraculaggine. Potrebbe essere qualcosa che sente separandolo dal resto,
> Dalle e datti almeno su questo il beneficio del dubbio, dammi retta
> In bocca al lupo


È proprio quello che intendevo dire


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È proprio quello che intendevo dire


Bene


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È strano essere in hotel a 2 km da casa ! Riguardo alle poesie io voglio dare una chiave di lettura diversa . Non sa se io so o quanto so . Osserva quindi attraverso una prospettiva diversa la sua vita delle ultime settimane o mesi ( spero non anni ). Vede cose in modo diverso e le paiono diverse . Non può o non è il momento di dire qualcosa di esplicito . Allora mi manda segnali . La cosa su cui ho riflettuto sono i titoli . Mi ha letto gli stessi titoli che io lessi a lei . Come ad indicarmi una reciprocità . Forse dovrei smettere di leggere poesie e darmi alla briscola . Leggervi mi da anche sollievo e voglia di scherzarci


Non per farti star male, ma la sera che è scoppiata la bomba io passeggiavo abbracciata sul lungomare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene . Io non so se lei ti sta tradendk o no ma fammi una cortesia anche se non mi conosci
> Credi a una che c'è passata. Non vedere i suoi gesti come una presa in giro perché potrebbero non esserlo. Potrebbe non essere psraculaggine. Potrebbe essere qualcosa che sente separandolo dal resto,
> Dalle e datti almeno su questo il beneficio del dubbio, dammi retta
> In bocca al lupo


Vero.
Non tutti sono come il mio che passeggiava romanticamente con me, aspettando i messaggi dell'altra.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho letto parlare di patacullaggine e altro, ho solo detto che potrebbe non essere così.
> Questo al netto che ci sia tradimento o no, che ovviamente è la cosa principale da sapere.



E no. Se il tradimento è o è stato in essere si tratta di paraculaggine bella e buona. Altro che al netto. 

La scissione del traditore a te tanto cara a me ricorda quella dell'atomo: il risultato è sempre la bomba atomica :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Non tutti sono come il mio che passeggiava romanticamente con me, aspettando i messaggi dell'altra.


Facciamo finta che non fosse un seriale per un attimo 
Che li stesse aspettando è una tua convinzione. Lui poteva essere lì con te stare benissimo passeggiare romanticamente ecc ecc e potevano arrivare messaggi 
Per come la dici è che era lì con te ma avrebbe voluto essere altrove e questo non lo sai .


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E no. Se il tradimento è o è stato in essere si tratta di paraculaggine bella e buona. Altro che al netto.
> 
> La scissione del traditore a te tanto cara a me ricorda quella dell'atomo: il risultato è sempre la bomba atomica :carneval:


Mai pensato di essere paracula, è proprio una cosa che non mi riesce. 
Raramente o quasi mai faccio cose che non voglio fare, sto in posti dove non voglio stare, dico cose che non sento ecc ecc
E sinceramente non penso di essere un extraterrestre 
Ma non voglio convincere nessuno.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Facciamo finta che non fosse un seriale per un attimo
> Che li stesse aspettando è una tua convinzione. Lui poteva essere lì con te stare benissimo passeggiare romanticamente ecc ecc e potevano arrivare messaggi
> Per come la dici è che era lì con te ma avrebbe voluto essere altrove e questo non lo sai .


Ma anche se aveva piacere di stare con me è un fatto che un'altra lo stava pensando, lo stava messaggiando, desiderando etc e che lui prima o poi avrebbe corrisposto. Chi se ne frega delle ore trascorse con me magari anche stando benone se tutto intorno nella sua vita c'è anche altro, scusa?


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

*Mm*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho letto parlare di patacullaggine e altro, ho solo detto che potrebbe non essere così.
> Questo al netto che ci sia tradimento o no, che ovviamente è la cosa principale da sapere.


Farfy,per parlare di pata..cullaggine e altro,credo ci sia un posto più adatto....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma anche se aveva piacere di stare con me è un fatto che un'altra lo stava pensando, lo stava messaggiando, desiderando etc e che lui prima o poi avrebbe corrisposto. Chi se ne frega delle ore trascorse con me magari anche stando benone se tutto intorno nella sua vita c'è anche altro, scusa?


C'è anche altro vero. 
Quello che sostengo è che non è che perché c'era altro quello che viveva con te era falso o erano menzogne quelle che diceva a te. 
Discorso generale non riferito al tuo caso. 
Ognuno sa cosa sente e mi spiace ma gli altri possono solo fare supposizioni che possono avvicinarsi alla verità o no. 
Questo non rende meno grave il tradimento sia chiaro.


----------



## void (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E no. Se il tradimento è o è stato in essere si tratta di paraculaggine bella e buona. Altro che al netto.
> 
> La scissione del traditore a te tanto cara a me ricorda quella dell'atomo: il risultato è sempre la bomba atomica :carneval:


La scissione dell'atomo produce anche energia elettrica e non solo bombe atomiche.....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Farfy,per parlare di pata..cullaggine e altro,credo ci sia un posto più adatto....


Ahahah
Cambio 3D allora


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> La scissione dell'atomo produce anche energia elettrica e non solo bombe atomiche.....



La scissione del traditore invece solo bombe atomiche.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Facciamo finta che non fosse un seriale per un attimo
> Che li stesse aspettando è una tua convinzione. Lui poteva essere lì con te stare benissimo passeggiare romanticamente ecc ecc e potevano arrivare messaggi
> Per come la dici è che era lì con te ma avrebbe voluto essere altrove e questo non lo sai .


Appena rientrato è corso a leggere...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appena rientrato è corso a leggere...


L'importante è che non ha letto mentre stava con te


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante è che non ha letto mentre stava con te


Stronzo sì, scemo no :mexican:


----------



## void (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La scissione del traditore invece solo bombe atomiche.


Già. Forse è così....forse.


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appena rientrato è corso a leggere...


Occhio lungo tuo,o proprio non ha nemmeno provato a dissimulare cosa andava a fare?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Occhio lungo tuo,o proprio non ha nemmeno provato a dissimulare cosa andava a fare?


Io, come Francoff, avevo già beccato un messaggio e l'ho tenuto d'occhio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, come Francoff, avevo già beccato un messaggio e l'ho tenuto d'occhio.


Io al primo messaggio beccato, tipo fulmine a cielo serenissimo, che non era un ti amo per dire ma che comunque dava adito ad una serie di possibilità, ho attivato tutti i circuiti conosciuti e non in mio possesso. In un mese ho scoperto pure di che colore erano le paillettes sulle mutande di lei (e me ne pento di essere scesa tanto in basso), ma col cavolo che ho lasciato scorrere.


----------



## trilobita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io al primo messaggio beccato, tipo fulmine a cielo serenissimo, che non era un ti amo per dire ma che comunque dava adito ad una serie di possibilità, ho attivato tutti i circuiti conosciuti e non in mio possesso. In un mese ho scoperto pure di che colore erano le paillettes sulle mutande di lei (e me ne pento di essere scesa tanto in basso), ma col cavolo che ho lasciato scorrere.


Diaboliche !!!


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che,alla luce di quanto emerso,se davvero il wa nascondesse ciò che sembra,sarebbe quantomeno cinico da parte di lei mantenere un clima tenero e romantico,mi vien da pensare sia tutto un grosso equivoco e che Franco abbia preso lucciole per lanterne....



Lo si spera, ma visto i fatti ci sono tantissimi dubbi


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È strano essere in hotel a 2 km da casa ! Riguardo alle poesie io voglio dare una chiave di lettura diversa . Non sa se io so o quanto so . Osserva quindi attraverso una prospettiva diversa la sua vita delle ultime settimane o mesi ( spero non anni ). Vede cose in modo diverso e le paiono diverse . Non può o non è il momento di dire qualcosa di esplicito . Allora mi manda segnali . La cosa su cui ho riflettuto sono i titoli . Mi ha letto gli stessi titoli che io lessi a lei . Come ad indicarmi una reciprocità . Forse dovrei smettere di leggere poesie e darmi alla briscola . Leggervi mi da anche sollievo e voglia di scherzarci



Pensi quindi che se è successo qualcosa si stia già pentendo????????


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Pensi quindi che se è successo qualcosa si stia già pentendo????????


Non lo so . Io sto pensando a cosa è lui per lei e cosa sono io . Domande che farò


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so . Io sto pensando a cosa è lui per lei e cosa sono io . Domande che farò


Mi piace molto come stai affrontando questa cosa. Soprattutto secondo me ti stai facendo le domande giuste


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so . Io sto pensando a cosa è lui per lei e cosa sono io . Domande che farò



Spero che per te come per tutti "vinca" la verità.
Una domanda ma tua moglie non lavora?????


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Spero che per te come per tutti "vinca" la verità.
> Una domanda ma tua moglie non lavora?????


Si . Giovedì giorno libero sabato lavora tutto il giorno


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piace molto come stai affrontando questa cosa. Soprattutto secondo me ti stai facendo le domande giuste


Anche a me sono piaciuti i tuoi interventi , cosa mi hai scritto


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so . Io sto pensando a cosa è lui per lei e cosa sono io . Domande che farò



Ti fai le domande giuste, però le risposte che ti darà dipenderanno da quanto (e se) è coinvolta da qualcos'altro. In caso affermativo, cioè se prova qualcosa al fuori del sentimento che vi unisce, mentirà spudoratamente. Se le è passata mentirà ugualmente all'80%. Questo secondo le mie personali statistiche, e sono ottimista. 
Ti auguro che tua moglie sia una persona speciale eventualmente capace di assumersi le sue responsabilità e soprattutto di essere onesta e sincera, chè la verità la si può fronteggiare, anche la peggiore, ma le bugie incasinano solo ulteriormente.


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche a me sono piaciuti i tuoi interventi , cosa mi hai scritto


Ciao,ma sei già in giro o pensi esca nel pomeriggio?
Ti sono vicino,io a suo tempo,quando dovevo decidere se iniziare a seguirla o no,ho deciso di no,probabilmente avevo paura del risultato e ho mandato tutto a carte 48,ma se tu riesci a sopportare dubbi e tensioni,fai bene ad arrivare fino in fondo..
Spero con tutto il cuore sia solo un'amicizia epistolare sfuggita un po' di mano.
Coraggio


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,ma sei già in giro o pensi esca nel pomeriggio?
> Ti sono vicino,io a suo tempo,quando dovevo decidere se iniziare a seguirla o no,ho deciso di no,probabilmente avevo paura del risultato e ho mandato tutto a carte 48,ma se tu riesci a sopportare dubbi e tensioni,fai bene ad arrivare fino in fondo..
> Spero con tutto il cuore sia solo un'amicizia epistolare sfuggita un po' di mano.
> Coraggio


Mi è sfuggito qualche passaggio. Quindi oggi Franco ha deciso di seguirla?


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi è sfuggito qualche passaggio. Quindi oggi Franco ha deciso di seguirla?


Così mi sembrava di aver capito..


----------



## Diletta (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Così mi sembrava di aver capito..



Sì, hai capito giusto!


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Non tutti sono come il mio che passeggiava romanticamente con me, aspettando i messaggi dell'altra.


Il mio pochi giorni prima che scoppiasse la bomba, mi ha abbracciato mentre piangevo sussurrandomi che "passo dopo passo saremmo tornati come prima", due giorni dopo trovai un suo messaggio a lei con scritto "mi sei mancata tantissimo". 
Erano forse tutte e due verità, nella sua testa.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si . Giovedì giorno libero sabato lavora tutto il giorno



Ti ho fatto la domanda perché se c'è qualcosa ho la sensazione  che è dentro l'ufficio in cui lavora. Se è così probabilmente oggi non succederà niente forse Sabato.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,ma sei già in giro o pensi esca nel pomeriggio?
> Ti sono vicino,io a suo tempo,quando dovevo decidere se iniziare a seguirla o no,ho deciso di no,probabilmente avevo paura del risultato e ho mandato tutto a carte 48,ma se tu riesci a sopportare dubbi e tensioni,fai bene ad arrivare fino in fondo..
> Spero con tutto il cuore sia solo un'amicizia epistolare sfuggita un po' di mano.
> Coraggio


Ma vedi tu che cazzo bisogna fare per sapere la verità.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ti ho fatto la domanda perché se c'è qualcosa ho la sensazione  che è dentro l'ufficio in cui lavora. Se è così probabilmente oggi non succederà niente forse Sabato.


sono andato a prendere una macchina alla hertz


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sono andato a prendere una macchina alla hertz


qui il problema e se oggi non succede nulla (cosa molto probabile) cosa farai????? continuerai finchè non scopri qualcosa??


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sono andato a prendere una macchina alla hertz




minchia davvero soprabito cappello e occhiali, la macchina a noleggio 
non ci andare armato....mi raccomando


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia davvero soprabito cappello e occhiali, la macchina a noleggio
> non ci andare armato....mi raccomando


ieri ho letto un po la tua storia, "preso una bella botta".


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ieri ho letto un po la tua storia,* "preso una bella botta"*.


A cosa fai riferimento ?


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> A cosa fai riferimento ?


al "come" hai scoperto il tradimento.


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao Franco
io sono un ex tradito e so cosa si prova.
Ho voluto andare fino in fondo e ha fatto molto male...ancora adesso dopo dieci anni se ci penso mi si stringe lo stomaco. Però ti capisco e ti auguro che sia tutto un equivoco


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> al "come" hai scoperto il tradimento.


Capito, si classico come molti altri...al computer. Nemmeno un po' di fantasia.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ciao Franco
> io sono un ex tradito e so cosa si prova.
> Ho voluto andare fino in fondo e ha fatto molto male...ancora adesso dopo dieci anni se ci penso mi si stringe lo stomaco. Però ti capisco e ti auguro che sia tutto un equivoco


Ehi Salve...bentornato ..sei un veterano: )


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

Stamattina ho beccato Franco sotto casa...



(scherzo Franco, se leggi ti voglio tenere un po' allegro che oggi c'hai da lavora'..)


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehi Salve...bentornato ..sei un veterano: )


Ciao Fiammetta grazie 
Purtroppo sono un veterano che ha bisogno di qualche consiglio e quindi mi sono riaffacciato a questo forum
Rispetto a 10 anni fa mi sembra ci sia più coesione 
Complimenti!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta grazie
> Purtroppo sono un veterano che ha bisogno di qualche consiglio e quindi mi sono riaffacciato a questo forum
> Rispetto a 10 anni fa mi sembra ci sia più coesione
> Complimenti!!


bentornato
Mi sono iscritta qualche mese dopo di te, ma mi sa che eri già sparito


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> bentornato
> Mi sono iscritta qualche mese dopo di te, ma mi sa che eri già sparito


Grazie
per la verità mi sono iscritto nel 2007 in pieno delirio...ma con un altro nick che ho preferito non riattivarlo


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Stamattina ho beccato Franco sotto casa...
> 
> View attachment 12519
> 
> (scherzo Franco, se leggi ti voglio tenere un po' allegro che oggi c'hai da lavora'..)


Io una volta, tanti anni fa, mi appostai con un'amica fuori da un locale dove si svolgeva una cena di lavoro della persona con la quale stavo. Sospettavo fortemente che facesse lo scemo con una collega innamorata di lui e pensavo di beccarli. Non successe , anzi mi resi ridicola perché mi resi conto a posteriori che con quel cappellino in testa e gli occhiali da sole di notte, e per di più in un'auto con un enorme Casper bianco stampato sul cofano grigio, tutto ero fuorché invisibile :rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Capito, si classico come molti altri...al computer. Nemmeno un po' di fantasia.


si veramente da principianti, questa cosa mi lascia interdetto. In quei momenti si è così trasportati dagli eventi che ci si dimentica anche delle piccole cose.


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io una volta, tanti anni fa, mi appostai con un'amica fuori da un locale dove si svolgeva una cena di lavoro della persona con la quale stavo. Sospettavo fortemente che facesse lo scemo con una collega innamorata di lui e pensavo di beccarli. Non successe , anzi mi resi ridicola perché mi resi conto a posteriori che con quel cappellino in testa e gli occhiali da sole di notte, e per di più in un'auto con un enorme Casper bianco stampato sul cofano grigio, tutto ero fuorché invisibile :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Neanche l' A-team :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il mio pochi giorni prima che scoppiasse la bomba, mi ha abbracciato mentre piangevo sussurrandomi che "passo dopo passo saremmo tornati come prima", due giorni dopo trovai un suo messaggio a lei con scritto "mi sei mancata tantissimo".
> Erano forse tutte e due verità, nella sua testa.


Lo sono.
Altrimenti mollerebbero una delle due.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io una volta, tanti anni fa, mi appostai con un'amica fuori da un locale dove si svolgeva una cena di lavoro della persona con la quale stavo. Sospettavo fortemente che facesse lo scemo con una collega innamorata di lui e pensavo di beccarli. Non successe , anzi mi resi ridicola perché mi resi conto a posteriori che con quel cappellino in testa e gli occhiali da sole di notte, e per di più in un'auto con un enorme Casper bianco stampato sul cofano grigio, tutto ero fuorché invisibile :rotfl:


Io potrei fare l'investigatrice privata.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Cazzo mi dispiace Franco....


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.



Ecco....ti facevi i cazzi tuoi...quelle immagini ti rimarranno per tutta la vita nella testa e saranno il preludio di una separazione.....


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Mi dispiace


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sono.
> Altrimenti mollerebbero una delle due.


L'ho scoperto solo stando qui con voi.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Mi dispiace


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto solo stando qui con voi.


Anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Come ti senti.
Dove sei ora?
Dove stai andando?


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.


sembrava un addio tra 2 innamorati


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Ok
Ha un altro. non l'ha visto in un motel ma su una panchina
Lo salutava piangendo
Ora cerca di capire perchè. Puo aver gia scelto te e sta "tornando" da te
Il piangere mi sembra comunque una reazione "normale".
Almeno hai qualcosa da cui partire



PS Mi spiace


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sembrava un addio tra 2 innamorati


Forse lo era. 
Ha scelto te. 

Ma so che ora non ti basta. 
Odiala ora. Sii arrabbiato e sfoga il tuo dolore. 
Sei tu la vittima in questo momento. 
Ci sarà tempo dopo per capire quello che lei prova. 

Concentrati su quello che provi tu.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ti senti.
> Dove sei ora?
> Dove stai andando?



distrutto...sto girando a vuoto...non so se chiamarla e dirle che torno stasera o se meglio lasciarmi un po' di tempo e parlarle domani.....da come si comportavano...non ho sentito nulla...pareva un addio


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> distrutto...sto girando a vuoto...non so se chiamarla e dirle che torno stasera o se meglio lasciarmi un po' di tempo e parlarle domani.....da come si comportavano...non ho sentito nulla...pareva un addio


Smettila di tormentarti e affrontala. 
Ti sei tenuto dentro fin troppo ormai.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Forse lo era.
> Ha scelto te.
> 
> Ma so che ora non ti basta.
> ...



sento il bisogno parlare, puntualizzare, chiarire più che di urlare...ho voglia, sento il bisogno ,di essere risoluto


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Smettila di tormentarti e affrontala.
> Ti sei tenuto dentro fin troppo ormai.



si hai ragione


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Ha un altro. non l'ha visto in un motel ma su una panchina
> Lo salutava piangendo
> Ora cerca di capire perchè. Puo aver *gia scelto te e sta "tornando" da te*
> ...





iosolo ha detto:


> *Forse lo era.
> Ha scelto te.
> *
> Ma so che ora non ti basta.
> ...



Magra consolazione.....


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sento il bisogno parlare, puntualizzare, chiarire più che di urlare...ho voglia, sento il bisogno ,di essere risoluto


Allora fallo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> distrutto...sto girando a vuoto...non so se chiamarla e dirle che torno stasera o se meglio lasciarmi un po' di tempo e parlarle domani.....da come si comportavano...non ho sentito nulla...pareva un addio


Fermati in un bar tranquillo, con Wii fii, e prendi qualcosa di caldo.
Calmati, scrivi qui e fai chiarezza in te stesso.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Magra consolazione.....


.
Non sempre. Più che una consolazione può essere aver riconosciuto uno sbaglio e provare a porvi rimedio
Lo so che non lo fanno tutte ma qualcuna si.
:bacio:


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Magra consolazione.....


Troppo poco per ora, lo so. 

Ma poteva anche non scegliere lui, sai.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.



Mi spiace Franco, davvero......


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Smettila di tormentarti e affrontala.
> Ti sei tenuto dentro fin troppo ormai.


Quoto Iosolo

Sei arrivato fin qui, ora inutile torturarti ancora. Non hai giustificazioni da dare, non hai fatto niente di male se non cercare si preservare qualcosa a cui tieni. Vai a casa Dille la verità, che hai letto il messaggio, che l'hai vista hai giardini, che hai assistito a tutta la scena. 

E che tu non vuoi la pietà di nessuno,  se vuole è libera di andare. Almeno sarai arrivato fino in fondo.


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2017)

Mi dispiace veramente..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Un tradimento è atroce comunque, per carità.
Ma capire che è stato per un innamoramento dà un senso al dolore.
Comunque ha deciso di chiudere. Si capisce dalle lacrime.
Tu sei già vincente.
Rinunciare alla possibilità di rivedersi in una relazione nuova emozionante significa assumersi anche il dolore di una scelta.
Lei ti ama e riconosce l'importanza della VOSTRA storia.
Non è un ripiego.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Quoto Iosolo
> 
> Sei arrivato fin qui, ora inutile torturarti ancora. Non hai giustificazioni da dare, non hai fatto niente di male se non cercare si preservare qualcosa a cui tieni. Vai a casa Dille la verità, che hai letto il messaggio, che l'hai vista hai giardini, che hai assistito a tutta la scena.
> 
> E che tu non vuoi la pietà di nessuno,  se vuole è libera di andare. Almeno sarai arrivato fino in fondo.


Avete ragione . Mi calmo un po' e la chiamo . Tornerò sul tardi in modo che i ragazzi siano in procinto di andare a letto.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradimento è atroce comunque, per carità.
> Ma capire che è stato per un innamoramento dà un senso al dolore.
> Comunque ha deciso di chiudere. Si capisce dalle lacrime.
> Tu sei già vincente.
> ...


Sto pensando e ripensando a cosa dire . Merda me lo sentivo ....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sto pensando e ripensando a cosa dire .


Il come poi viene.
Tu cosa sentì?


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Quoto Iosolo
> 
> Sei arrivato fin qui, ora inutile torturarti ancora. Non hai giustificazioni da dare, non hai fatto niente di male se non cercare si preservare qualcosa a cui tieni. Vai a casa Dille la verità, che hai letto il messaggio, che l'hai vista hai giardini, che hai assistito a tutta la scena.
> 
> E che tu non vuoi la pietà di nessuno,  se vuole è libera di andare. Almeno sarai arrivato fino in fondo.


Sto pensando di affrontare la cosa esordendocon un liberi tutti


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2017)

entro a gamba tesa 
Io sono un traditore non scoperto che poi seguita la sua storia pluriennale con soddisfazione di essere rimasto in famiglia , ma come si sa la mia storia non fa testo perchè non si sa e quindi seguita tutto come prima , che dire caro Franco mi dispiace che tu abbia assistito alla scena un po drammatica sia per te che per loro che si sono salutati con le lacrime, consigli  rifletti con calma e chiaritevi le idee in caso prendi una decisione perdonare (se c'è stato tradimento) o continuare con un altro scopo per la coppia


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Avete ragione . Mi calmo un po' e la chiamo . Tornerò sul tardi in modo che i ragazzi siano in procinto di andare a letto.


Non puoi vederla fuori?! 
I bambini magari possono stare con qualcuno


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il come poi viene.
> Tu cosa sentì?


Faccio finta di essere nel febbraio 2016 e penso a cosa facevamo a quel tempo


----------



## ilnikko (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sto pensando e ripensando a cosa dire . Merda me lo sentivo ....


Preparati a sentire un po' di cazzate...bugie. Negherà molto probabilmente anche l'evidenza (tipo mio cugggino dall'america...).


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non puoi vederla fuori?!
> I bambini magari possono stare con qualcuno


Voglio le nostre cose attorno


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sto pensando di affrontare la cosa esordendocon un liberi tutti


La mia frase fu: la verità ci rende liberi. Va sei libero. 

Loro non vogliono essere liberi e la verità non renderà libero nemmeno te.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Preparati a sentire un po' di cazzate...bugie. Negherà molto probabilmente anche l'evidenza (tipo mio cugggino dall'america...).


L ho vista io , nessuno mi ha raccontato nulla l ho vista.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L ho vista io , nessuno mi ha raccontato nulla l ho vista.


C'è stato un bacio un abbrccio o qualcosa che possa ricondurre in tal senso? O solo chiacchiere e pianto finale?


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L ho vista io , nessuno mi ha raccontato nulla l ho vista.


Appunto la hai vista. Non si sono recati in un Motel per salutarsi scopando per l'ultima volta, si sono incontrati su una panchina, hanno parlato, non si sono baciati. Tutto questo conta. 
Ha scelto te, ha chiuso con l'inganno, la cosa importante per tè è capire se lo ha fatto per la paura dell'ignoto e dell'ammettere il tradimento, o perché ha scelto tè, volontariamente, incondizionatamente.

Non ci sono discorsi elaborati da fare. Solo dirle che sai e hai visto tutto e che è libera di andare, anche domani, se preferisce lui. 

Almeno, un domani, avrai un dubbio in meno.


----------



## kikko64 (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sempre. Più che una consolazione può essere aver riconosciuto uno sbaglio e provare a porvi rimedio
> *Lo so che non lo fanno tutte ma qualcuna si.*
> :bacio:


Ti sbagli, lo fanno tutte(i) ... tutte(i) provano a rimediare ... qualcuna(o) anche credendoci sinceramente ... altre(i) no.


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> C'è stato un bacio un abbrccio o qualcosa che possa ricondurre in tal senso? O solo chiacchiere e pianto finale?



Lei è arrivata agitata e alterata. Lo penso io ma conoscendola parlava in modo concitato . Lui cercava di intervenire ma lei niente, parlava lei. Poi si vede che si è calmata e lui ha iniziato a parlare le ha preso la mano ma lei l ha ritratta...poi ha quasi solo parlato lui e gli ha preso di nuovo la mano e lei l ha stretta  parole e silenzi .Lei ad un certo punto si è alzata e allora l ha fatto anche lui, lui l abbraccia e dopo un po' lei gli sfiora le labbra con un bacio e si allontana.


Lui non mi pare avesse la fede ma ero distante


----------



## kikko64 (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Avete ragione . Mi calmo un po' e la chiamo . Tornerò sul tardi in modo che i ragazzi siano in procinto di andare a letto.


Se vuoi un consiglio uscite da casa ... andate in un locale tranquillo ... parlare in campo neutro aiuta a non trascendere nella discussione ... a non "urlarsi" in faccia cose di cui ci si potrebbe poi pentire in seguito.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se vuoi un consiglio uscite da casa ... andate in un locale tranquillo ... parlare in campo neutro aiuta a non trascendere nella discussione ... a non "urlarsi" in faccia cose di cui ci si potrebbe poi pentire in seguito.


Concordo.
Aiuta.
Se si può.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, lo fanno tutte(i) ... tutte(i) provano a rimediare ... qualcuna(o) anche credendoci sinceramente ... altre(i) no.


.
Qualcuna che manco ci ha provato c'è te lo assicuro e non ho quotato [MENTION=5272]Homer[/MENTION] a caso


----------



## Mat78 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Scusate mi sono appena iscritto. Anche io sto atraversando le pene dell'inferno per il tradimento di mia moglie con la differenza che lei ha scelto lui anche se noi abbiamo due bambini e che il suo amante sia sposato con una figlia. Quello che mi lascia perplesso e il fatto che lui debba essere contento del fatto che lei abbia scelto di rimanere con Franco. Quelle erano lacrime d'amore. Franco, tu vuoi avere una donna al fianco di che pensa ad un altro uomo appena si sveglia la mattina, durante il giorno e poco prima di addormentarsi?


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Quoto Iosolo
> 
> Sei arrivato fin qui, ora inutile torturarti ancora. Non hai giustificazioni da dare, non hai fatto niente di male se non cercare si preservare qualcosa a cui tieni. Vai a casa Dille la verità, che hai letto il messaggio, che l'hai vista hai giardini, che hai assistito a tutta la scena.
> 
> E che tu non vuoi la pietà di nessuno,  se vuole è libera di andare. Almeno sarai arrivato fino in fondo.


Sottoscrivo ogni parola.

Mi dispiace tanto, franco.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.





francoff ha detto:


> distrutto...sto girando a vuoto...non so se chiamarla e dirle che torno stasera o se meglio lasciarmi un po' di tempo e parlarle domani.....da come si comportavano...non ho sentito nulla...pareva un addio





francoff ha detto:


> Lei è arrivata agitata e alterata. Lo penso io ma conoscendola parlava in modo concitato . Lui cercava di intervenire ma lei niente, parlava lei. Poi si vede che si è calmata e lui ha iniziato a parlare le ha preso la mano ma lei l ha ritratta...poi ha quasi solo parlato lui e gli ha preso di nuovo la mano e lei l ha stretta  parole e silenzi .Lei ad un certo punto si è alzata e allora l ha fatto anche lui, lui l abbraccia e dopo un po' lei gli sfiora le labbra con un bacio e si allontana.
> 
> 
> Lui non mi pare avesse la fede ma ero distante



Ehi. Mi spiace.

Ti dico come farei io. Non vuoterei il sacco, non le direi nulla di quello che ho letto e visto; chiederei a lei di dirmi cosa succede precisando: tutta la verità o nulla. Le darei la possibilità di essere sincera e su quella baserei il tutto. Non lasciarle capire cosa sai di preciso e ascolta molto, non parlare tu. Non fare casini se riesci, disponiti all'ascolto, non l'aggredire, falle capire che sei disposto a capire. Se l'ha lasciato non tutto è perduto; non privarti della possibilità di capire cosa le sta succedendo.

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## kikko64 (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Qualcuna che manco ci ha provato c'è te lo assicuro e non ho quotato @_Homer_ a caso


Significa che semplicemente aveva già fatto la sua scelta.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Qualcuna che manco ci ha provato c'è te lo assicuro e non ho quotato @_Homer_ a caso





Si, non hai quotato a caso....si vede che mi consoci molto bene....grazie :kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se vuoi un consiglio uscite da casa ... andate in un locale tranquillo ... parlare in campo neutro aiuta a non trascendere nella discussione ... a non "urlarsi" in faccia cose di cui ci si potrebbe poi pentire in seguito.


Quoto
spero anche che @_francoff_ abbia qualcuno con cui potersi confidare, qualcuno oltre a noi intendo
altrimenti siamo qui


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ehi. Mi spiace.
> 
> Ti dico come farei io. Non vuoterei il sacco, non le direi nulla di quello che ho letto e visto; chiederei a lei di dirmi cosa succede precisando: tutta la verità o nulla. Le darei la possibilità di essere sincera e su quella baserei il tutto. Non lasciarle capire cosa sai di preciso e ascolta molto, non parlare tu. Non fare casini se riesci, disponiti all'ascolto, non l'aggredire, falle capire che sei disposto a capire. Se l'ha lasciato non tutto è perduto; non privarti della possibilità di capire cosa le sta succedendo.
> 
> Ti abbraccio.


Questo è mettere il rapporto su un piano di genitore-giudice/figlio-imputato e sposta il problema sul piano della sincerità e non sul piano della relazione.
Comunque ognuno fa come gli viene.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> spero anche che @_francoff_ *abbia qualcuno con cui potersi confidare*, qualcuno oltre a noi intendo
> altrimenti siamo qui



Questo è basilare ma non nell'immediato....deve prima "cucinarsi" un po'....successivamente può essere un ottima valvola di sfogo dai dispiaceri, condividi un lutto....a tal proposito ricordo bene quanto tu feci con me....e te ne sarò sempre grato :inlove:


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ehi. Mi spiace.
> 
> Ti dico come farei io. Non vuoterei il sacco, non le direi nulla di quello che ho letto e visto; chiederei a lei di dirmi cosa succede precisando: tutta la verità o nulla. Le darei la possibilità di essere sincera e su quella baserei il tutto. Non lasciarle capire cosa sai di preciso e ascolta molto, non parlare tu. Non fare casini se riesci, disponiti all'ascolto, non l'aggredire, falle capire che sei disposto a capire. Se l'ha lasciato non tutto è perduto; non privarti della possibilità di capire cosa le sta succedendo.
> 
> Ti abbraccio.


conocordo. se la verità sarà detta allora deciderai se continuare nella vs. relazione.
per il fatto che ha scelto te come in tanti hanno detto in questo momento non avrebbe peso per me. Devi tu decidere se ne vale la pena.


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è mettere il rapporto su un piano di genitore-giudice/figlio-imputato e sposta il problema sul piano della sincerità e non sul piano della relazione.
> Comunque ognuno fa come gli viene.


Mentire è normale, forse anche salutare a volte.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Scusate sono nuovo, mi sono iscritto solo per chiedere a Franco se è disposto a stare con una donna che pensa ad un altro uomo.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> conocordo. se la verità sarà detta allora deciderai se continuare nella vs. relazione.
> *per il fatto che ha scelto te come in tanti hanno detto in questo momento non avrebbe peso per me. Devi tu decidere se ne vale la pena.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Questa risposta mi sembra più sensata....:up:


----------



## kikko64 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Questo è basilare ma non nell'immediato....deve prima "cucinarsi" un po'....successivamente può essere un ottima valvola di sfogo dai dispiaceri, condividi un lutto....*a tal proposito ricordo bene quanto tu feci con me....e te ne sarò sempre grato* :inlove:


E non sei l'unico...


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è mettere il rapporto su un piano di genitore-giudice/figlio-imputato e sposta il problema sul piano della sincerità e non sul piano della relazione.
> Comunque ognuno fa come gli viene.


In effetti se sbaglia la risposta è fregata ......


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono appena iscritto. Anche io sto atraversando le pene dell'inferno per il tradimento di mia moglie con la differenza che lei ha scelto lui anche se noi abbiamo due bambini e che il suo amante sia sposato con una figlia. Quello che mi lascia perplesso e il fatto che lui debba essere contento del fatto che lei abbia scelto di rimanere con Franco. Quelle erano lacrime d'amore. Franco, tu vuoi avere una donna al fianco di che pensa ad un altro uomo appena si sveglia la mattina, durante il giorno e poco prima di addormentarsi?


non credo che sappia ancora risponderti


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono appena iscritto. Anche io sto atraversando le pene dell'inferno per il tradimento di mia moglie con la differenza che lei ha scelto lui anche se noi abbiamo due bambini e che il suo amante sia sposato con una figlia. Quello che mi lascia perplesso e il fatto che lui debba essere contento del fatto che lei abbia scelto di rimanere con Franco. Quelle erano lacrime d'amore. Franco, tu vuoi avere una donna al fianco di che pensa ad un altro uomo appena si sveglia la mattina, durante il giorno e poco prima di addormentarsi?


Scusa, capisco il tuo dolore ma non il tuo approccio. 
Non pensi che Franco abbia il diritto di scoprire che di tipo di donna ha al suo fianco, o deve per forza essere come la tua?
O forse tu eri li?


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Mi dispiace, so cosa si prova in questi momenti


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è mettere il rapporto su un piano di genitore-giudice/figlio-imputato e sposta il problema sul piano della sincerità e non sul piano della relazione.
> Comunque ognuno fa come gli viene.



Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ho una brutta sensazione...non so,credo che ci sia qualcosa ancora di molto ambiguo.
Da quanto raccontato da Franco,sembra lei fosse incavolata con il tipo,la butto lì,magari per il messaggino dalla tempistica sfortunata che ha rischiato di mandarle a monte il matrimonio,lui si è scusato,lei si è calmata,gli ha detto che non intende rischiare più e che devono smettere,baci abbracci e saluti.
Peccato fosse tardi e aggiungo io che esiste la probabilità che quel messaggino non fosse uno sbaglio.....se vuole portargli via la moglie,l'unica è farli rompere,forse ci è riuscito....sarebbe una beffa....


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..



Vi leggo ma non ne ho voglia di intervenire..scusatemi


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Vi leggo ma non ne ho voglia di intervenire..scusatemi


comprensibile


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Andrea Lila ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..
> ...


Sei ancora a botta calda,stai li tranquillo,ora quello che diciamo non conta,conta solo aspettare che la ferita bruci un pochino meno


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..


La sincerità è importante, ma la menzogna è grave prima, durante il tradimento, nel momento del confronto non può essere la ordalia. 
Nella fase del confronto si può mentire per non ferire, ma è sul piano della relazione che, secondo me, ci si deve confrontare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Andrea Lila ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..
> ...


Non devi certo sentirti obbligato.
Qui si va avanti e i punti di vista ti servono per capire cosa NON corrisponde a quello che sentì, per ripulire le emozioni e capire cosa vuoi.
Ricorda che hai il potere di scegliere.


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Andrea Lila ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..
> ...


Noi parliamo ognuno per la sua esperienza, per il proprio carattere, per il proprio dolore, 
per ciò che siamo diventati, e spesso per quello che non abbiamo realmente superato.

Tu sei l'unico che la conosce. Cammina nelle tue scarpe.
 Sii te stesso. Affrontala per quello che sei, dille quello che senti.  
Non c'è altra ricetta
Un abbraccio.


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2017)

Franco,ho letto con il batticuore le ultime pagine .Ho la stessa morsa allo stomaco che mi attanagliava le ore precedenti la conferma della relazione di mio marito .Io come molti qui sappiamo esattamente cosa stai provando e riviverlo tramite te è stato come essere risiucchiata da quel sifone che porta dritti alla fogna.Andiamo avanti ,si cerca di migliorare e arrivare alla agognata serenità ma è una ferita che in un attimo riprende a suppurare .
Riguardo alla scena  di loro che hai descritto credo anche io che il motivo del suo essere inizialmente adirata riguardi l'azzardo di lui nel mandare quel messaggio.Mi fa pensare che lui abbia poco da perdere e che lei abbia capito che il gioco si faceva pericoloso.Con il solo dubbio e non certezza che tu abbia letto il messaggio,mi pare  davvero strano che combinazione oggi sia stato il giorno dell'addio.Avranno solo avuto le pale girate per l'inconveniente .Questa potrebbe si essere stata l'occasione per troncare ma anche solo per allentare e non suscitare ulteriori sospetti.
Anche io non le direi ciò che so ,le chiederei solo che cosa succede,ma che sia la verità .In base alle sue risposte prenderai le tue decisioni.In fin dei conti non sempre ci sono sms sfuggiti o pedinamenti a suffragio dei sospetti ,non per questo ci si deve sentire esulati dal dire le cose come stanno con la persona con la quale si è costruita una famiglia.
Per quanto poco possa servire,ti abbraccio con tutta la forza che mi riesce .


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Andrea Lila ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma il piano della sincerità, in un frangente simile, è proprio da buttare via? Per me, almeno all'inizio, è l'unico posto dal quale si può tentare una ripartenza; se non c'è quello sul piano della relazione non si può salire. Sarà che per me quello è stato lo step fondamentale..
> ...



va bene così. Leggevo che fai immersioni, ricordati le cose che il tuo istruttore ti ha detto durante il corso di primo livello: " in caso di difficoltà (o problema in immersione) , fermati, respira lentamente e profondamente e risolvi il problema". lo so che è difficile ma devi farlo in questo momento.


----------



## zagor (2 Febbraio 2017)

leggo sempre, ma non intervengo più per motivi troppo lunghi da spiegare. ho letto tutto e mi permetto di soffermarmi su due punti che forse sono stati sottovalutati. Il primo è la visita di tua figlia: non so di cosa si tratti, ma credo che fino a domenica quello debba essere il problema più importante. Il secondo, invece, riguarda il fatto che in ogni caso tu sai la verità. Questa cosa ti da la possibilità di scelta e ti restituisce la dignità. per il resto mi associo ai consigli di attendere ed ascoltare molto (ed intervenire solo per lo stretto indispensabile) I silenzi, interrotti da qualche puntualizzazione basata sui fatti a cui hai assistito, sono il metodo di "indagine" più proficuo. E ti raccomando, se posso, di osservarla con attenzione mentre parla, concentrandoti più sulla vista che sull'udito: quello che dice, se non lo capisci puoi sempre chiederle di ripeterlo, quello che fa, mentre sta parlando, lo potrai vedere solo in quel preciso istante. in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> leggo sempre, ma non intervengo più per motivi troppo lunghi da spiegare. ho letto tutto e mi permetto di soffermarmi su due punti che forse sono stati sottovalutati. Il primo è la visita di tua figlia: non so di cosa si tratti, ma credo che fino a domenica quello debba essere il problema più importante. Il secondo, invece, riguarda il fatto che in ogni caso tu sai la verità. Questa cosa ti da la possibilità di scelta e ti restituisce la dignità. per il resto mi associo ai consigli di attendere ed ascoltare molto (ed intervenire solo per lo stretto indispensabile) I silenzi, interrotti da qualche puntualizzazione basata sui fatti a cui hai assistito, sono il metodo di "indagine" più proficuo. E ti raccomando, se posso, di osservarla con attenzione mentre parla, concentrandoti più sulla vista che sull'udito: quello che dice, se non lo capisci puoi sempre chiederle di ripeterlo, quello che fa, mentre sta parlando, lo potrai vedere solo in quel preciso istante. in bocca al lupo.


Ciao zagor


----------



## zagor (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao zagor


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie mi avete fatto sentire meno solo . Per  [MENTION=6355]zagor[/MENTION] mia figlia per fortuna sta bene . Ha fatto una visita di controllo e il medico l ha trovata molto migliorata . Un problema di asma dovuto ad allergie . Tra un po' rincaso .


----------



## zagor (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie mi avete fatto sentire meno solo . Per  @_zagor_ mia figlia per fortuna sta bene . Ha fatto una visita di controllo e il medico l ha trovata molto migliorata . Un problema di asma dovuto ad allergie . Tra un po' rincaso .



meglio così! Allora puoi agire con (relativa) tranquillità.


----------



## Franky (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao Franco, il turbinio di emozioni che ti stanno travolgendo è salutare da un verso perché ti spinge e ti dà la forza per voler chiarire tutto subito, pericoloso da un altro, perché potrebbe spingerti a fare o dire cose di cui, successivamente, potresti pentirti.
Io ho fatti tanti sbagli e ho trovato le soluzioni solo con la lucidità recuperata che mi ha aiutato a valutare le situazioni a freddo. Dopo diversi mesi. E anche grazie ai suggerimenti e all'appoggio dei tanti amici che ti stanno supportando in questo splendido forum.
A tua moglie tieni molto, si capisce. E sei arrabbiato, ferito, deluso, sorpreso, sconvolto, trafitto. Potremmo stare ore a declinare aggettivi. Ma ancora ci tieni. O pensi di tenerci. Prenditi il tempo necessario per capire se ci tieni davvero o se è il dolore della scoperta, con tutte le sue conseguenze, il sentimento più forte.
Se ne vale la pena saprai, saprete trovare la strada per un nuovo inizio.
Sono con te.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Vi leggo ma non ne ho voglia di intervenire..scusatemi


Non preoccuparti   Anch'io ho letto tantissimo qui, a volte nottate intere, e ne ho tratto tantissimo beneficio. Si accellerano i tempi di realizzazione di tante cose perchè ti vengono poste davanti agli occhi prospettive che magari impiegheresti tanto tempo a trovare da te. All'inizio non ci farai neanche caso, poi tornerai indietro a leggere e ogni volta qualche frammento in più ti sarà chiaro. Ci siamo sempre 




Brunetta ha detto:


> La sincerità è importante, ma la menzogna è grave prima, durante il tradimento, nel momento del confronto non può essere la ordalia.
> Nella fase del confronto si può mentire per non ferire, ma è sul piano della relazione che, secondo me, ci si deve confrontare.



Brù, tu hai ragione che è sul piano della relazione che ci si deve confrontare ma è una questione di tempi. A botta calda non si è lucidi per fare tutti i ragionamenti sulla qualità della relazione e quello che conta è che dopo tutte le menzogne, che invece durante il tradimento per me sono si gravi ma per funzionalità indispensabile alla sopravvivenza della storia, si torni ad offrire di sè almeno il coraggio dell'onestà e della pulizia. Se si vuole essere perdonati e se si desidera fare un punto della relazione serio con analisi, controanalisi e compagnia bella. Altrimenti di cosa parliamo? Anche mio marito prima che io scoprissi tutta la faccenda per intero mi prendeva il viso fra le mani e piangendo mi ripeteva che non avrebbe mai potuto mentire davanti al mio dolore. Mentendo. A tutt'oggi sostiene che l'ha fatto per non ferirmi, e questa cosa io non la capirò mai. E' stata solo vigliaccheria e tentativo di offuscare l'offuscabile, altro che pietas. Paradossalmente potrebbe accadere che il perdono arrivi sul tradimento nudo e crudo, ma su quel gesto con menzogna, quando si richiedeva solo, solo, solo la verità, non arriverà mai.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti   Anch'io ho letto tantissimo qui, a volte nottate intere, e ne ho tratto tantissimo beneficio. Si accellerano i tempi di realizzazione di tante cose perchè ti vengono poste davanti agli occhi prospettive che magari impiegheresti tanto tempo a trovare da te. All'inizio non ci farai neanche caso, poi tornerai indietro a leggere e ogni volta qualche frammento in più ti sarà chiaro. Ci siamo sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prova a rileggere.
Per me hai confermato quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova a rileggere.
> Per me hai confermato quello che ho scritto.



Vuoi dire che la mancata o parziale  elaborazione della qualità della relazione porta a non perdonare, comunque, e anche se si sceglie di rimanere insieme? Indipendetemente dalla sincerità?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che la mancata o parziale  elaborazione della qualità della relazione porta a non perdonare, comunque, e anche se si sceglie di rimanere insieme?


Con calma.


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti   Anch'io ho letto tantissimo qui, a volte nottate intere, e ne ho tratto tantissimo beneficio. Si accellerano i tempi di realizzazione di tante cose perchè ti vengono poste davanti agli occhi prospettive che magari impiegheresti tanto tempo a trovare da te. All'inizio non ci farai neanche caso, poi tornerai indietro a leggere e ogni volta qualche frammento in più ti sarà chiaro. Ci siamo sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mio marito,almeno da quel punto ha ammesso tutto il grosso senza sconti fin dal primo istante in cui l'ho chiamato e chiesto se avesse  qualcosa da dirmi....
Avevo prove inequivocabili raccolte in mesi ma lui non lo sapeva .Se avesse avuto la sfrontatezza  di mentire ulteriormente per coprire la menzogna madre ,sarebbe finita malissimo.E io mi  aspettavo che avrebbe negato fino alla morte anzi,conoscendo come amava defilarsi dai problemi  ci avrei scommesso .Forse è stato proprio quel cogliermi positivamente in contropiede che mi ha fatto cambiare i propositi della prima ora.C'è da dire che avevo messo 500 km di distanza tra noi,avrà preso coraggio.Inoltre stava cercando una via di uscita dalla storia visto che lei non accettava che il gioco potesse finire male per lei.Comunque almeno in quel frangente è stato sincero e forse non si renderà mai conto di quanto quell'attimo abbia dettato le nostre sorti.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono appena iscritto. Anche io sto atraversando le pene dell'inferno per il tradimento di mia moglie con la differenza che lei ha scelto lui anche se noi abbiamo due bambini e che il suo amante sia sposato con una figlia. Quello che mi lascia perplesso e il fatto che lui debba essere contento del fatto che lei abbia scelto di rimanere con Franco. Quelle erano lacrime d'amore. Franco, tu vuoi avere una donna al fianco di che pensa ad un altro uomo appena si sveglia la mattina, durante il giorno e poco prima di addormentarsi?


Ciaooooo benvenutoooo  

Mi dispiace quindi tua moglie ti ha lasciato ?


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono appena iscritto. Anche io sto atraversando le pene dell'inferno per il tradimento di mia moglie con la differenza che lei ha scelto lui anche se noi abbiamo due bambini e che il suo amante sia sposato con una figlia. Quello che mi lascia perplesso e il fatto che lui debba essere contento del fatto che lei abbia scelto di rimanere con Franco. Quelle erano lacrime d'amore. Franco, tu vuoi avere una donna al fianco di che pensa ad un altro uomo appena si sveglia la mattina, durante il giorno e poco prima di addormentarsi?


A parte che non sappiamo nulla,ne noi,ne franco.
Lui può interpretare,ma non ha alcuna certezza,ora più che mai ha solo bisogno di chiarezza,non di decidere qualcosa di definitivo,certo il discorso di void gli permetterebbe di decidere facendo decidere a lei ed escludendo,per il momento,cause e responsabilità dalla scelta.
Ma,a quest'ora,credo,avranno già parlato..che cazzo di situazione..


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A parte che non sappiamo nulla,ne noi,ne franco.
> Lui può interpretare,ma non ha alcuna certezza,ora più che mai ha solo bisogno di chiarezza,non di decidere qualcosa di definitivo,certo il discorso di void gli permetterebbe di decidere facendo decidere a lei ed escludendo,per il momento,cause e responsabilità dalla scelta.
> Ma,a quest'ora,credo,avranno già parlato..che cazzo di situazione..


Il mio discorso, quello che feci a mio tempo, non voleva delegare a lei la scelta. Voleva solo chiarire che non accettavo pietà. Non ci dovevano essere condizionamenti legati all'affetto per me. Non doveva addormentarsi con me pensando all'altro era libera di andare senza remore. Volevo fare chiarezza. Ma io ero in una situazione di distacco emotivo,  la mia storia era molto diversa da quella di Francoff anche se la scoperta è avvenuta con molte coincidenze rispetto alla sua.
È per questo che penso che alla fine ognuno deve agire per quello che è e che vive. E che si dovrebbero dare spunti di riflessione e non suggerimenti.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao,Franco,come stai?


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito,almeno da quel punto ha ammesso tutto il grosso senza sconti fin dal primo istante in cui l'ho chiamato e chiesto se avesse  qualcosa da dirmi....
> Avevo prove inequivocabili raccolte in mesi ma lui non lo sapeva .Se avesse avuto la sfrontatezza  di mentire ulteriormente per coprire la menzogna madre ,sarebbe finita malissimo.E io mi  aspettavo che avrebbe negato fino alla morte anzi,conoscendo come amava defilarsi dai problemi  ci avrei scommesso .Forse è stato proprio quel cogliermi positivamente in contropiede che mi ha fatto cambiare i propositi della prima ora.C'è da dire che avevo messo 500 km di distanza tra noi,avrà preso coraggio.Inoltre stava cercando una via di uscita dalla storia visto che lei non accettava che il gioco potesse finire male per lei.Comunque almeno in quel frangente è stato sincero e forse non si renderà mai conto di quanto quell'attimo abbia dettato le nostre sorti.



Tu mi capisci alla perfezione :up:



trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Franco,come stai?


Mi associo. Franco, come va?


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri sera l ho affrontata senza aggredire  e lei ha ammesso è stata sincera. Non ci sono stati tentativi di negare ha solo abbassato gli occhi e ha detto di si. Io non le ho fatto domande , ci ho riflettuto a lungo oggi pomeriggio , ora è il tempo delle riflessioni in silenzio. Mi sono fatto promettere che avrebbe riflettuto su quanto stavo per dirle e che assolutamente non mi avrebbe dato nessuna risposta oggi di guardarsi dentro e che lo stesso avrei fatto io. Le ho detto: “ Io amo mia moglie, anche ora in questo istante sono contento di averti conosciuta perché sono stato felice. Sei stata il mio amore,la mia compagna ,la mia amante , la donna con cui ho litigato, la mamma dei miei figli. Non ti amo perché sei la mamma dei miei figli ma sei la mamma dei miei figli perché ti amo. Davanti a me, ora, non vedo mia moglie vedo una sconosciuta con lo stesso viso con lo stesso nome ma non la riconosco, non so chi sia e non so se mi piacerà. Voglio che tu rifletta su cosa è lui per te, se lui è la tua felicità  va con lui. Ci si può separare con civiltà perché comunque abbiamo dei figli assieme. Rifletti su cosa sono io per te, non l’ io di una settimana fa o un mese fa, ma l’ io di adesso di ora: l’ io che probabilmente ti ha detto per l’ ultima volta di amarti. Se sceglierai il noi, lotteremo assieme ma lui non dovrà più esserci per nessun motivo.Lotteremoa ssieme e sarà dura, quasi impossibile, ma ci proveremo. Ma non lotterò per te,non lotterò con lui per averti, a quel prezzo non ne vale la pena. Prenditi i tuoi tempi , io prenderò i miei” . Questo è quello che le ho detto e penso sia rimasta spiazzata non si aspettava un discorso con il cuore in mano, probabilmente si aspettava una sfuriata di pancia. Ha insisto per dirmi che con lui è finita, per telefono i giorni scorsi, ma visto l insistenza di lui oggi si sono visti e gliel’ ha detto anche a voce .Ora mi sento scarico, ho scoperto, le hoparlato ed ora? Anche noi il solito copione di mezzi sorrisi, litigate,giuramenti e sfanculate, cose che non si dimenticano, improvvisi imbarazzi maldissimulati?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

E ora sta a lei. Tu osserva e aspetta se hai deciso che vuoi provare a stare con lei
Non deve essere facile ma lascia che il lavoro almeno all'inizio lo  faccia lei


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ora sta a lei. Tu osserva e aspetta se hai deciso che vuoi provare a stare con lei
> Non deve essere facile ma lascia che il lavoro almeno all'inizio lo  faccia lei



Non so quello che voglio ad ora non voglio chiudere nessuna porta. Poi se decideremo di provarci lo faremo. Ma mi ci dovrò stare bene in quel nuovo io...ora è tutto troppo presto


----------



## void (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ti ha detto perché ha troncato?


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Quindi ora sai che ha avuto una relazione.
Non sai chi è,da quanto andava avanti e perché hanno deciso di chiuderla.


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi ora sai che ha avuto una relazione.
> Non sai chi è,da quanto andava avanti e perché hanno deciso di chiuderla.


No e ad ora non penso sia la priorità. Vorrei sapere tutto e di più...ma penso, magari sbagliandomi, che sia importante che lei capisca cosa vuole e che capisca che anch' io farò lo stesso. Poi chiarito questo se ci sarà un noi, ci saranno sicuramente confronti ...


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Franco in questo frangente non dare nulla x scontato....neanche che abbia chiuso definitivamente con l'altro. Hai il vantaggio che i due nn sono colleghi, ma nulla vieta che si rivedano o che si risentano. Dipende molto dal tipo di rapporto che hanno instaurato.
Un abbraccio!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Franco in questo frangente non dare nulla x scontato....neanche che abbia chiuso definitivamente con l'altro. Hai il vantaggio che i due nn sono colleghi, ma nulla vieta che si rivedano o che si risentano. Dipende molto dal tipo di rapporto che hanno instaurato.
> Un abbraccio!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk



le ho dato del tempo per riflettere che lo usi nel modo migliore. Se , una volta presa la decisione di riprovarci, lo dovesse rivedere o comunque essere presente chiuderei la storia senza se e senza ma.....il significato che non lotterò contro di lui per averla è proprio questo


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No e ad ora non penso sia la priorità. Vorrei sapere tutto e di più...ma penso, magari sbagliandomi, che sia importante che lei capisca cosa vuole e che capisca che anch' io farò lo stesso. Poi chiarito questo se ci sarà un noi, ci saranno sicuramente confronti ...


.
conosco persone che hanno subito quello che hai subito tu e un grande trauma un mio conoscente si rifiutò di dormire nello stesso letto di lei e dormiva nel lettino di sua figlia ma come ho scritto il tempo ti fa vedre le cose in un altro modo e quel signore dopo tanto tempo si è riconciliato con la moglie ed ora sono nonni ma se l'è vista brutta aveva preso a bere e aveva un forte depressione che faceva pensare che poteva succedere qualcosa di brutto per lui intendo , per cui parlane con lei e analizza i motivi se c'è modo di perdonare fallo per i tuoi figli se no rimane la separazione


----------



## void (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No e ad ora non penso sia la priorità. Vorrei sapere tutto e di più...ma penso, magari sbagliandomi, che sia importante che lei capisca cosa vuole e che capisca che anch' io farò lo stesso. Poi chiarito questo se ci sarà un noi, ci saranno sicuramente confronti ...


Sei una bella persona, lo si capisce dall'approccio che hai avuto. Sei riuscito ad essere te stesso e hai messo a nudo il problema principale con grande dignità.

Ti auguro veramente il meglio Franco, per te prima di tutto e per la tua famiglia.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Franco in questo frangente non dare nulla x scontato....neanche che abbia chiuso definitivamente con l'altro. Hai il vantaggio che i due nn sono colleghi, ma nulla vieta che si rivedano o che si risentano. Dipende molto dal tipo di rapporto che hanno instaurato.
> Un abbraccio!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si,può capitare che tra un po' gli arrivi il classico sms dell'altro...ciao,come stai..e che inneschi ancora il circolo vizioso,ma credo che a quel punto le considerazioni di Franco con lei non abbiano più valore e lui debba trarne le conseguenze.
In casa siete riusciti a mantenere il solito menage,o tu sul divano,lei nel letto?più che altro per non allarmare i figli,dico...


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona, lo si capisce dall'approccio che hai avuto. Sei riuscito ad essere te stesso e hai messo a nudo il problema principale con grande dignità.
> 
> Ti auguro veramente il meglio Franco, per te prima di tutto e per la tua famiglia.


Mi unisco e quoto in tutto


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona, lo si capisce dall'approccio che hai avuto. Sei riuscito ad essere te stesso e hai messo a nudo il problema principale con grande dignità.
> 
> Ti auguro veramente il meglio Franco, per te prima di tutto e per la tua famiglia.


Mi associo a [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] che quoto per dirti, caro Franco,  che sono ammirata dal tuo modo di affrontare la situazione difficile. Se ti posso dare un consiglio, per quello che serve, quando sarà il momento se il momento arriverà non cercare di sapere tutto. Se lei ha chiuso e il perimetro dell'accaduto è abbastanza chiaro e netto, evita di farti troppo male.

:abbraccio:


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,può capitare che tra un po' gli arrivi il classico sms dell'altro...ciao,come stai..e che inneschi ancora il circolo vizioso,ma credo che a quel punto le considerazioni di Franco con lei non abbiano più valore e lui debba trarne le conseguenze.
> In casa siete riusciti a mantenere il solito menage,o tu sul divano,lei nel letto?più che altro per non allarmare i figli,dico...



Nel letto , é la mia casa .... dopo aver parlato sono andato in bagno per lavarmi. Ho pianto 2 ore mi sono liberato. Lei è andata a letto, quando mi sono coricato lei era sveglia. Dopo un po' mi ha detto scusami e se poteva abbracciarmi....le ho detto di no....è un gesto troppo intimo e ancora io non la conosco....mi è costato tantissimo ma era una cosa da non fare....lei mi ha ferito ma è a lei che mi devo appoggiare o con lei rapportare per uscirne e questo è il paradosso. Hai un tumore e chiedi al tumore di aiutarti a guarire


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi associo a @_void_ che quoto per dirti, caro Franco,  che sono ammirata dal tuo modo di affrontare la situazione difficile. Se ti posso dare un consiglio, per quello che serve, quando sarà il momento se il momento arriverà non cercare di sapere tutto. Se lei ha chiuso e il perimetro dell'accaduto è abbastanza chiaro e netto, evita di farti troppo male.
> 
> :abbraccio:


se l avessi affrontata quella domenica sarei sbroccato...ho avuto tempo per riflettere , soffrire e lo dico in sincerità...il discorso me lo ero preparato almeno nei punti. non perchè falso ma volevo essere sicuro di dire esattamente quello che avevo in testa


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> se l avessi affrontata quella domenica sarei sbroccato...ho avuto tempo per riflettere , soffrire e lo dico in sincerità...il discorso me lo ero preparato almeno nei punti. non perchè falso ma volevo essere sicuro di dire esattamente quello che avevo in testa


Questo sei tu. È una donna fortunata. E lo sa, credo.


----------



## zagor (3 Febbraio 2017)

Se lei ha ammesso tutto spontaneamente è un ottimo segno. il tuo comportamento nella gestione complessiva di questa terribile situazione è stato straordinario, fin dal primo momento. Dal momento della lettura del messaggio e poi la scelta di posticipare il confronto per tanto tempo, la strategia utilizzata per cercare le prove ed infine l'atteggiamento che hai mantenuto durante il confronto credo che rasentino la perfezione. Non è pensabile purtroppo che il peggio sia passato, tuttavia, quello che accadrà non ti troverà impreparato ad affrontarlo. E' giusto, suppongo, non chiedere tutto, se e quando sarà il momento, ma se vorrete continuare insieme hai il diritto di chiedere molto, moltissimo e lei ha il dovere di ascoltarti e rispondere. Auguro a lei di riuscire a mantenere i suoi propositi ed a te di riuscire a perdonarla. Sopratutto per te stesso.


----------



## iosolo (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Nel letto , é la mia casa .... dopo aver parlato sono andato in bagno per lavarmi. Ho pianto 2 ore mi sono liberato. Lei è andata a letto, quando mi sono coricato lei era sveglia. Dopo un po' mi ha detto scusami e se poteva abbracciarmi....le ho detto di no....è un gesto troppo intimo e ancora io non la conosco....mi è costato tantissimo ma era una cosa da non fare....*lei mi ha ferito ma è a lei che mi devo appoggiare o con lei rapportare per uscirne e questo è il paradosso. Hai un tumore e chiedi al tumore di aiutarti a guarire*


E' lo stesso errore che sto commettendo io. 
Ma è un errore e lo sappiamo, ma non possiamo fare altrimenti. 

Franco hai tutta la mia stima, sei davvero una bellissima persona e questo purtroppo ti farà ancora più male.


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Nel letto , é la mia casa .... dopo aver parlato sono andato in bagno per lavarmi. Ho pianto 2 ore mi sono liberato. Lei è andata a letto, quando mi sono coricato lei era sveglia. Dopo un po' mi ha detto scusami e se poteva abbracciarmi....le ho detto di no....è un gesto troppo intimo e ancora io non la conosco....mi è costato tantissimo ma era una cosa da non fare....lei mi ha ferito ma è a lei che mi devo appoggiare o con lei rapportare per uscirne e questo è il paradosso. *Hai un tumore e chiedi al tumore di aiutarti a guarire*


No...

Hai un tumore...e accetti il tumore, lo analizzi e lo "comprendi" per poter guarire...che sembra una differenza sottile, ma non lo è per niente...

E' bello quel tuo no all'abbraccio...molto...


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo sei tu. È una donna fortunata. E lo sa, credo.


Mah,non so quanto lo sappia.
Il gesto di chiedere di abbracciarlo denota,secondo me,il non rendersi ancora conto della gravità della situazione...oh,posso sbagliare,eh?
Questo lo può dire meglio lui


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non so quanto lo sappia.
> Il gesto di chiedere di abbracciarlo denota,secondo me,il non rendersi ancora conto della gravità della situazione...oh,posso sbagliare,eh?
> Questo lo può dire meglio lui


Per il traditore è un peccato veniale, per il tradito un peccato mortale


----------



## iosolo (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non so quanto lo sappia.
> Il gesto di chiedere di abbracciarlo denota,secondo me,il non rendersi ancora conto della gravità della situazione...oh,posso sbagliare,eh?
> Questo lo può dire meglio lui


Anche loro ci mettono un po' per focalizzare e realizzare quello che è successo.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi unisco e quoto in tutto


Anch'io, un forte "in culo alla balena" (nel nostro gergo).


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Nel letto , é la mia casa .... dopo aver parlato sono andato in bagno per lavarmi. Ho pianto 2 ore mi sono liberato. Lei è andata a letto, quando mi sono coricato lei era sveglia. Dopo un po' mi ha detto scusami e se poteva abbracciarmi....le ho detto di no....è un gesto troppo intimo e ancora io non la conosco....mi è costato tantissimo ma era una cosa da non fare....lei mi ha ferito ma è a lei che mi devo appoggiare o con lei rapportare per uscirne e questo è il paradosso. Hai un tumore e chiedi al tumore di aiutarti a guarire



Hai ragione, è troppo presto per tutto. Ma se hai intenzione (appena ne avrai la consapevolezza) di ricucire il tuo rapporto, devi permetterle di rimediare.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *le ho dato del tempo per riflettere che lo usi nel modo migliore*. Se , una volta presa la decisione di riprovarci, lo dovesse rivedere o comunque essere presente chiuderei la storia senza se e senza ma.....il significato che non lotterò contro di lui per averla è proprio questo



Ma a questa tuo dire cosa ti ha risposto????


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito,almeno da quel punto ha ammesso tutto il grosso senza sconti fin dal primo istante in cui l'ho chiamato e chiesto se avesse  qualcosa da dirmi....
> Avevo prove inequivocabili raccolte in mesi ma lui non lo sapeva .Se avesse avuto la sfrontatezza  di mentire ulteriormente per coprire la menzogna madre ,sarebbe finita malissimo.E io mi  aspettavo che avrebbe negato fino alla morte anzi,conoscendo come amava defilarsi dai problemi  ci avrei scommesso .Forse è stato proprio quel cogliermi positivamente in contropiede che mi ha fatto cambiare i propositi della prima ora.C'è da dire che avevo messo 500 km di distanza tra noi,avrà preso coraggio.Inoltre stava cercando una via di uscita dalla storia visto che lei non accettava che il gioco potesse finire male per lei.Comunque almeno in quel frangente è stato sincero e forse non si renderà mai conto di quanto quell'attimo abbia dettato le nostre sorti.


Ma quella situazione non ti ha fatto sentire in colpa?
Voglio dire che, se conconcordiamo tutti che il tradimento consiste nell'inganno e non nel sesso (al di là della ferita narcisistica, il traditore dà del suo) come non ci si può non sentire di ingannare nello stesso modo facendo domande di cui si cononoscono le risposte per trovare in fallo?
Mi fa pensare (ecco cosa intendevo con posizione asimmetrica giudicante da genitore vs figlio) agli insegnanti che interrogano non per verificare quanto l'alunno sa, ma quanto non sa e pongono le domande trabocchetto.
Io ho taciuto due giorni del messaggio letto solo perché cercavo conferme che mi volesse bene e disconferme nei fatti del messaggio che volevo che fosse di una stalker che lo perseguitava. Ma in quei giorni mi sono sentita disonesta. 
Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No...
> 
> Hai un tumore...e accetti il tumore, lo analizzi e lo "comprendi" per poter guarire...che sembra una differenza sottile, ma non lo è per niente...
> 
> E' bello quel tuo no all'abbraccio...molto...



scusa ipazia ma non ho capito il sottolineato


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per il traditore è un peccato veniale, per il tradito un peccato mortale





trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non so quanto lo sappia.
> Il gesto di chiedere di abbracciarlo denota,secondo me,il non rendersi ancora conto della gravità della situazione...oh,posso sbagliare,eh?
> Questo lo può dire meglio lui


per me è  esattamente il contrario di quello che affermate


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera l ho affrontata senza aggredire  e lei ha ammesso è stata sincera. Non ci sono stati tentativi di negare ha solo abbassato gli occhi e ha detto di si. Io non le ho fatto domande , ci ho riflettuto a lungo oggi pomeriggio , ora è il tempo delle riflessioni in silenzio. Mi sono fatto promettere che avrebbe riflettuto su quanto stavo per dirle e che assolutamente non mi avrebbe dato nessuna risposta oggi di guardarsi dentro e che lo stesso avrei fatto io. Le ho detto: “ Io amo mia moglie, anche ora in questo istante sono contento di averti conosciuta perché sono stato felice. Sei stata il mio amore,la mia compagna ,la mia amante , la donna con cui ho litigato, la mamma dei miei figli. Non ti amo perché sei la mamma dei miei figli ma sei la mamma dei miei figli perché ti amo. Davanti a me, ora, non vedo mia moglie vedo una sconosciuta con lo stesso viso con lo stesso nome ma non la riconosco, non so chi sia e non so se mi piacerà. Voglio che tu rifletta su cosa è lui per te, se lui è la tua felicità  va con lui. Ci si può separare con civiltà perché comunque abbiamo dei figli assieme. Rifletti su cosa sono io per te, non l’ io di una settimana fa o un mese fa, ma l’ io di adesso di ora: l’ io che probabilmente ti ha detto per l’ ultima volta di amarti. Se sceglierai il noi, lotteremo assieme ma lui non dovrà più esserci per nessun motivo.Lotteremoa ssieme e sarà dura, quasi impossibile, ma ci proveremo. Ma non lotterò per te,non lotterò con lui per averti, a quel prezzo non ne vale la pena. Prenditi i tuoi tempi , io prenderò i miei” . Questo è quello che le ho detto e penso sia rimasta spiazzata non si aspettava un discorso con il cuore in mano, probabilmente si aspettava una sfuriata di pancia. Ha insisto per dirmi che con lui è finita, per telefono i giorni scorsi, ma visto l insistenza di lui oggi si sono visti e gliel’ ha detto anche a voce .Ora mi sento scarico, ho scoperto, le hoparlato ed ora? Anche noi il solito copione di mezzi sorrisi, litigate,giuramenti e sfanculate, cose che non si dimenticano, improvvisi imbarazzi maldissimulati?


:abbraccio:


È il momento del macigno sul cuore.
Spero che lei si armi di forza per sgretolarlo un pezzettino alla volta.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona, lo si capisce dall'approccio che hai avuto. Sei riuscito ad essere te stesso e hai messo a nudo il problema principale con grande dignità.
> 
> Ti auguro veramente il meglio Franco, per te prima di tutto e per la tua famiglia.


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa 
Non ha scritto un solo post che non ho condiviso dall'inizio alla fine


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> per me è  esattamente il contrario di quello che affermate


Vero. Ha chiesto perché ha la consapevolezza che siete in parte estranei.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non so quanto lo sappia.
> Il gesto di chiedere di abbracciarlo denota,secondo me,il non rendersi ancora conto della gravità della situazione...oh,posso sbagliare,eh?
> Questo lo può dire meglio lui


Non è detto
Può essere invece non poter fare a meno di sentirti vicino. Forse non le sei mai stato lontano nemmeno se ti tradivs
Hai fatto bene s dire no


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è detto
> Può essere invece non poter fare a meno di sentirti vicino. Forse non le sei mai stato lontano nemmeno se ti tradivs
> Hai fatto bene s dire no


Con un abbraccio? Non si è ancora resa conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto. Perciò mi riferivo che colui che tradisce pensa ad un peccato veniale.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> per me è  esattamente il contrario di quello che affermate


Molto,molto meglio così


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con un abbraccio? Non si è ancora resa conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto. Perciò mi riferivo che colui che tradisce pensa ad un peccato veniale.


Non se ne esce finché si sta su questo piano.
Ha vissuto una cosa sua, non ha scelto di ferire.


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con un abbraccio? Non si è ancora resa conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto. Perciò mi riferivo che colui che tradisce pensa ad un peccato veniale.



un abbraccio nel proprio lettone prima di addormentarsi  è più intimo di una scopata


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> un abbraccio nel proprio lettone prima di addormentarsi  è più intimo di una scopata


Appunto


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se ne esce finché si sta su questo piano.
> Ha vissuto una cosa sua, non ha scelto di ferire.


Da perfetta egoista.


----------



## iosolo (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> per me è  esattamente il contrario di quello che affermate


Sono d'accordo. 
Ci mettono un po' a realizzarlo ma poi lo fanno. 
Quello che era un loro sporco segreto, qualcosa solo loro, è stato svelato e ora non più nascosto agli occhi del mondo arriva in tutto il suo orrore. 

Spero per te che sia così, senza pentimento vero e reale, la ricostruzione per me sarebbe impossibile.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io pero' dico una cosa : *voi avete mai conosciuto una persona che ha una relazione extra e lascia il telefono libero nelle mani del coniuge,* tra l'altro in sua assenza (sua di lei) ?  Io no. Quindi le cose son due, o l'amante è un minchione che manda messaggi sapendola fuori con la famiglia...o lei è una sprovveduta all'ennesima potenza. Non so, anche io andrei a fondo, ma affrontando lei direttamente, non mi abbasserei a fare l'ispettore Gadget in giro col soprabito grigio e il cappello. La prendi dopo cena, sguardo dritto negli occhi e le chiedi quello che le devi chiedere, la maggior parte delle persone non sa' mentire, e se sei bravo te ne accorgi.



Sì.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con un abbraccio? Non si è ancora resa conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto. Perciò mi riferivo che colui che tradisce pensa ad un peccato veniale.


.
Dipende che tipo di persona sei. Io avrei cercato il contatto per esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> per me è  esattamente il contrario di quello che affermate


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se ne esce finché si sta su questo piano.
> Ha vissuto una cosa sua, non ha scelto di ferire.


.
sono orgogliosa di te


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> sono orgogliosa di te


Il mio aveva scelto di ferire. Ma il mio caso è il top.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> un abbraccio nel proprio lettone prima di addormentarsi  è più intimo di una scopata


Questo va un pochino contro a quanto affermi,ma non importa,speriamo vada tutto per il meglio


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da perfetta egoista.


Siamo tutti egoisti. Anche chi non tradisce non si sta mica sacrificando, sta bene come sta.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se ne esce finché si sta su questo piano.
> Ha vissuto una cosa sua, non ha scelto di ferire.


Il traditore non sceglie mai ( o quasi) di ferire. Quando si viene scoperto si ammazza direttamente


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo tutti egoisti. Anche chi non tradisce non si sta mica sacrificando, sta bene come sta.


Ecco,questa se me la spieghi....


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo va un pochino contro a quanto affermi,ma non importa,speriamo vada tutto per il meglio


direi di no..non va contro a nulla di quello che ho pensato..ad ogni modo questi sono" riccioli orpelli" in questo momento


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,questa se me la spieghi....


Non vorrei andare O.T. 
Ma a me sembra una cosa evidente di per sé.
Del resto chi vorrebbe stare con qualcuno che si reprime perché vorrebbe, ma non fa?
Io non ho tradito perché stavo bene. Non ho incontrato nessuno che mi ha fatto venire l'idea di farlo e non l'ho cercato.
Forse tu dai un'eccezione solo negativa al termine egoismo.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei andare O.T.
> Ma a me sembra una cosa evidente di per sé.
> Del resto chi vorrebbe stare con qualcuno che si reprime perché vorrebbe, ma non fa?
> Io non ho tradito perché stavo bene. Non ho incontrato nessuno che mi ha fatto venire l'idea di farlo e non l'ho cercato.
> Forse tu dai un'eccezione solo negativa al termine egoismo.


Diciamo la stessa cosa. Chi tradisce lo fa perché ha il piacere di farlo è nel suo DNA.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diciamo la stessa cosa. Chi tradisce lo fa perché ha il piacere di farlo è nel suo DNA.


È nel DNA di tutti! 
È l'altruismo che è anomalo ed eroico.


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella situazione non ti ha fatto sentire in colpa?
> Voglio dire che, se conconcordiamo tutti che il tradimento consiste nell'inganno e non nel sesso (al di là della ferita narcisistica, il traditore dà del suo) come non ci si può non sentire di ingannare nello stesso modo facendo domande di cui si cononoscono le risposte per trovare in fallo?
> Mi fa pensare (ecco cosa intendevo con posizione asimmetrica giudicante da genitore vs figlio) agli insegnanti che interrogano non per verificare quanto l'alunno sa, ma quanto non sa e pongono le domande trabocchetto.
> Io ho taciuto due giorni del messaggio letto solo perché cercavo conferme che mi volesse bene e disconferme nei fatti del messaggio che volevo che fosse di una stalker che lo perseguitava. Ma in quei giorni mi sono sentita disonesta.
> Mi sono spiegata?


Dirgli "so tutto" potrebbe anche essere più scorretto perché dirotti la risposta del traditore nella direzione che magari lui non avrebbe voluto prendere.Lo forzi alla confessione.
Non sono e non sono mai stata una persona gelosa,paranoica,in competizione con altre donne.Mai avuto problemi a lasciargli tutta la libertà che voleva.Mai fatto scenate di gelosia .Lui è l'opposto .
Se mi sono mossa ero certa,come poi è stato ,che non mi stessi sbagliando .
Ho lasciato andare avanti la presa per i fondelli per mesi,in quel limbo dove è tutto chiaro ma si tergiversa a girare gli occhi e mettere a fuoco perché si spera di avere sensazioni sbagliate.Nervoso,insopportabile ,noncurante di molte cose.Insomma ,anche per questi atteggiamenti non passava inosservato oltre a tutte le sua altre uscite eroiche dove non riusciva a celare sotto la camicia quella che credeva fosse la maglietta di Superman.
Quando ho detto basta e ho deciso di dare un bello strappo netto a quel cerotto che mi staccava un pelo alla volta,in 36 ore sapevo pure gli altarini dell'altra,non solo quelli di mio maritvviamente tutto documentato con metodi poco ortodossi ,assolutamente scorretti e anche passibili di denuncia.
E sai cosa ti dico,non me ne fregava un beneamato ca@@o anzi,sentivo di avere in mano il mio lasciapassare .Niente più dubbi,nessuna possibilità di permettergli di continuare il suo teatrino nel quale interpretavo la cretina che nulla vede.
Non mi sono assolutamente sentita scorretta anzi,ho stroncato la possibilità che lui potesse essere ancora ed ancora scorretto con me.In quei frangenti lui per conto mio non era assolutamente da tutelare .Tra i due scelgo me.
Che poi tutto sommato lui abbia optato per la "sincerità",buon per lui.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho una brutta sensazione...non so,credo che ci sia qualcosa ancora di molto ambiguo.
> Da quanto raccontato da Franco,sembra lei fosse incavolata con il tipo,la butto lì,magari per il messaggino dalla tempistica sfortunata che ha rischiato di mandarle a monte il matrimonio,lui si è scusato,lei si è calmata,gli ha detto che non intende rischiare più e che devono smettere,baci abbracci e saluti.
> Peccato fosse tardi e aggiungo io che esiste la probabilità che quel messaggino non fosse uno sbaglio.....se vuole portargli via la moglie,l'unica è farli rompere,forse ci è riuscito....sarebbe una beffa....


Non è un'ipotesi da scartare.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con un abbraccio? Non si è ancora resa conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto. Perciò mi riferivo che colui che tradisce pensa ad un peccato veniale.


Può indicare anche  che vorrebbe iniziare da subito, che Franco è l'uomo della sua vita e non ha bisogno di riflettere.

Può essere tante cose.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È nel DNA di tutti!
> È l'altruismo che è anomalo ed eroico.


Forse ci sta una scala, da santo a diavolo. Non credi?


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Può indicare anche  che vorrebbe iniziare da subito, che Franco è l'uomo della sua vita e non ha bisogno di riflettere.
> 
> Può essere tante cose.


Della serie: scurdamm'c o passato Simm' e' .........................


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

Una mia opinione:
NON ci si lascia (quasi) mai piangendo.
Piangendo si tenta di lasciarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia opinione:
> NON ci si lascia (quasi) mai piangendo.
> Piangendo si tenta di lasciarsi.


.
boh io piango anche quando litigo con un amico o lo perdo, figurati se chiudo una storia


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Della serie: scurdamm'c o passato Simm' e' .........................



non intendevo certamente questo, solo la richiesta di un abbraccio può significare tante cose, anche se in questo momento le problematiche da affrontare sono altre e ben più rognose.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Dirgli "so tutto" potrebbe anche essere più scorretto perché dirotti la risposta del traditore nella direzione che magari lui non avrebbe voluto prendere.Lo forzi alla confessione.
> Non sono e non sono mai stata una persona gelosa,paranoica,in competizione con altre donne.Mai avuto problemi a lasciargli tutta la libertà che voleva.Mai fatto scenate di gelosia .Lui è l'opposto .
> Se mi sono mossa ero certa,come poi è stato ,che non mi stessi sbagliando .
> Ho lasciato andare avanti la presa per i fondelli per mesi,in quel limbo dove è tutto chiaro ma si tergiversa a girare gli occhi e mettere a fuoco perché si spera di avere sensazioni sbagliate.Nervoso,insopportabile ,noncurante di molte cose.Insomma ,anche per questi atteggiamenti non passava inosservato oltre a tutte le sua altre uscite eroiche dove non riusciva a celare sotto la camicia quella che credeva fosse la maglietta di Superman.
> ...


Quindi ti sei posta e continui a porti nella posizione giudicante, superiore, asimmetrica, da genitore che fa la cosa giusta.
Mi capisci che non sto criticando il sentire?
Ma se si torna insieme mantenendo una situazione di asimmetria non si è imparato nulla dal tradimento sulla relazione. Tanto dolore per nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse ci sta una scala, da santo a diavolo. Non credi?


Questo è molto diverso dal definire negativamente come egoista l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia opinione:
> NON ci si lascia (quasi) mai piangendo.
> Piangendo si tenta di lasciarsi.


Vero. Ci si lascia a freddo.


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....oppure farsi beccare per avere l'occasione per rovesciare il tavolo


Mi presento: Sono Claudio.....buongiorno a tutti /e
Certo, anche inconsciamente, quando troppo palesemente si tradisce, quasi come voler farsi scoprire, vi è la probabilità che sia un'esigenza non consapevole fino on fondo; ma,comunque, il fatto di tradire significa fine dell'amore e del rispetto, soprattutto!


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> non intendevo certamente questo, solo la richiesta di un abbraccio può significare tante cose, anche se in questo momento le problematiche da affrontare sono altre e ben più rognose.


Indubbiamente..


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> boh io piango anche quando litigo con un amico o lo perdo, figurati se chiudo una storia


Io piango anche per i film, ma se chiudo una storia perché credo sia giusto che debba finire non piango.
Il pianto mantiene il legame aperto. E la speranza in chi viene lasciato.
Ho visto piangere una che conosco che ha l'amante, perché doveva lasciarlo in quanto il marito aveva intuito qualcosa dal suo cellulare (le cose van sempre così...). 
Li ho visti lasciarsi così.
E riprendersi ad acque calmate.
Con un altro cellulare...


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> non intendevo certamente questo, solo la richiesta di un abbraccio può significare tante cose, anche se in questo momento le problematiche da affrontare sono altre e ben più rognose.


Appunto, prima mi dici il perché e il per come poi ti zerbini e dopo forse si va avanti.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io piango anche per i film, ma se chiudo una storia perché credo sia giusto che debba finire non piango.
> Il pianto mantiene il legame aperto. E la speranza in chi viene lasciato.
> Ho visto piangere una che conosco che ha l'amante, perché doveva lasciarlo in quanto il marito aveva intuito qualcosa dal suo cellulare (le cose van sempre così...).
> Li ho visti lasciarsi così.
> ...



.....questa è veramente d'aiuto per Franco in questo momento..........


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io piango anche per i film, ma se chiudo una storia perché credo sia giusto che debba finire non piango.
> Il pianto mantiene il legame aperto. E la speranza in chi viene lasciato.
> Ho visto piangere una che conosco che ha l'amante, perché doveva lasciarlo in quanto il marito aveva intuito qualcosa dal suo cellulare (le cose van sempre così...).
> Li ho visti lasciarsi così.
> ...


La penso diversamente e credo che comunque sia il dispiacere per una parte della vita che si chiude sia normale,indipendentemente dalle motivazioni
Forse sono io sensibile ai rapporti di qualunque natura che si chiudono
Piango anche quando sono io a chiudere e so che è la cosa giusta


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, prima mi dici il perché è il per come poi ti zerbini e dopo forse si va avanti.


...e con una donna diventata uno "zerbino" tu ci vorresti poi riprovare?????? ma perché poi dovrebbe comportarsi così??????


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...e con una donna diventata uno "zerbino" tu ci vorresti poi riprovare??????


Quando si ha una colpa bisogna espiare


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> .....questa è veramente d'aiuto per Franco in questo momento..........


Le consolazioni sono la cosa meno utile.
Dopo un tradimento è necessario un cambiamento.
Non basta una dichiarazione d'amore o la presunzione di una scelta perché ci si ritrovi come prima.
Innanzitutto, il come prima non esiste più.
E insieme si deve lavorare sulle motivazioni che legano ancora, se si vuole stare insieme, consapevoli però che si devono mettere da parte le ambizioni precedenti.
Ed è un lavoro lungo e faticoso, un'evoluzione che comporta mesi.
Franco ha visto una donna innamorata.
Questa è una sensazione su cui deve ragionare.
Ed è questo un argomento di confronto necessario.
L'essere stato scelto da lei deve passare in secondo piano, non ci sono vincitori o vinti, ci sono situazioni da comprendere, confronti necessari, equilibri da ridefinire.
Siamo all'inizio.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando si ha una colpa bisogna espiare


quindi potrebbero bastare anche "100 frustate o camminare sui sassi"????? invece di andare avanti torniamo indietro boh.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

Le passioni muoiono col tempo, ma non muore il loro desiderio.
Se anche al coniuge si continua a volere bene, il desiderio di un sentimento forte, coinvolgente resta in noi.
E può a volte essere soddisfatto da qualcuno che si incontra per pura casualità e che è in grado di smuovere qualcosa in noi, qualcuno che non può essere mai il coniuge, con cui si è raggiunta la maturità dei sentimenti.
Fa male essere traditi, perché mette in discussione tutto ciò su cui si fonda il nostro equilibrio.
Crea caos.
Devasta e fa crollare quello su cui noi abbiamo costruito la nostra vita.
Ci rende improvvisamente precari, instabili, indifesi, inaccettati. inutili.
Fragili.
Il caos crea la necessità di ristabilire l'ordine.
Questo in alcuni crea l'impossibilità di vedere la realtà delle cose.
Si tende a negare, a ricondurre tutto sui binari conosciuti.
Questo non è positivo. Nel subconscio rimane tutto quello che noi neghiamo e col tempo questo ci farà solo male.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Le consolazioni sono la cosa meno utile.
> Dopo un tradimento è necessario un cambiamento.
> Non basta una dichiarazione d'amore o la presunzione di una scelta perché ci si ritrovi come prima.
> Innanzitutto, il come prima non esiste più.
> ...


il mio era ironico, e concordo su quello che dici e Franco con il darsi del tempo intende decidere proprio questo indipendentemente dalla scelta altrui


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi potrebbero bastare anche "100 frustate o camminare sui sassi"????? invece di andare avanti torniamo indietro boh.


Al primo pentimento del traditore perdonate e amen


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> il mio era ironico, e concordo su quello che dici e Franco con il darsi del tempo intende decidere proprio questo indipendentemente dalla scelta altrui


Sì, l'avevo intuito dalla faccina.


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C’ è, ha un’ altro. Incontro brevissimo di 30 minuti sullapanchina di un giardino pubblico. Un uomo di aspetto fine. Lei provata , quandol ha salutato piangeva. È più devastante di quello che pensavo, ho visto unadonna innamorata.


Mi spiace Franco... .ti capisco....è un anno che vado avanti....per il bambino; sto di merda! Lei mi ha detto di metterle un investigatore alle spalle! Però, sono sicuro che ancora dì sentono....Pensare che li scopersi subito.....forse era un mese....
Me la stava facendo sotto agli occhi; un anno fa ....voleva che la scoprissi?! Leggerezza, immaturità, superficialità? 
Poi , negano. Mezze ammissioni....poi...poi. L'inferno quotidiano; ma forse, visto i costi, torneremo dall'avvocato e ci metteremo d'accordo sull'aspetto economico. Dopo, quando realizzi che tutto sia crollato e, non riuscirai a ricostruirlo, dopo, sarà solo una questione di soldi!


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Al primo pentimento del traditore perdonate e amen



 neanche questo penso, ma sicuramente l'essere "estremisti" non paga.


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Al primo pentimento del traditore perdonate e amen


io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


Non so se è stato scritto, ma i figli quanti anni hanno?


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non so se è stato scritto, ma i figli quanti anni hanno?


In questo momento l'età dei figli è irrelevante (passatemi il termine), Franco ha visto una donna innamorata di un altro uomo, e le valutazioni iniziali si focalizzeranno soprattutto su questo punto.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


Hai scritto bene,e detto da me...
Vedi Franco,noi abbiamo solo in piccola percentuale presente la tua situazione,non eravamo lì ieri sera quando hai parlato a lei in quel modo.
Lei è rimasta in silenzio,ok ma che tipo di silenzio?Tipo,ok,capito,cazzata immane,speriamo di ripartire assieme,su altre basi,ma assieme.
Oppure...fiuuu,mi è andata bene,tutto sommato,pensavo ne facesse una tragedia,invece mi ha solo chiesto di scegliere tra lui e l'altro,pericolo scampato,non mi ha cacciata di casa..?


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In questo momento l'età dei figli è irrelevante (passatemi il termine), Franco ha visto una donna innamorata di un altro uomo, e le valutazioni iniziali si focalizzeranno soprattutto su questo punto.


Per me è stato determinante avere la più piccola di 12 anni, se avessi avuto solo solo le maggiorenni l'avrei già lasciata e credimi mia moglie non era innamorata dell'altro


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> neanche questo penso, ma sicuramente l'essere "estremisti" non paga.


L'estremismo è farsi sollazzare da un altro. Ma di che stiamo parlando. Devo sapere questo è poi fare dei compromessi?


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L'estremismo è farsi sollazzare da un altro. Ma di che stiamo parlando. Devo sapere questo è poi fare dei compromessi?


no l'estremismo è pensare che una persona possa diventare uno "zerbino".


----------



## ilnikko (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


Sei lodevole, grandissimo self-control e testa sulle spalle. Io quando mi son trovato al tuo posto stavo per fare una cazzata da telegiornale....


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che* io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare*. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


Assolutamente sì, se ne senti il bisogno.
Prendere decisioni a caldo non è mai saggio.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> no l'estremismo è pensare che una persona possa diventare uno "zerbino".


Non parlo di cilicio ma di un reale pentimento,  con un comportamento adeguato da parte di chi ha sbagliato. Questo è estremismo? Oppure si deve andare con analisi e controanalisi del perché si è fatta sollazzare?


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, se ne senti il bisogno.
> Prendere decisioni a caldo non è mai saggio.


Purtroppo confermo


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


Ma la rabbia che hai dentro ti farà fare due scelte: procrastinare il problema o una vendetta servita a freddo


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

La relazione extraconiugale non dipende mai dal tradito.
E' un bisogno esclusivo di chi la intraprende, con una disposizione verso l'amante.
Il traditore deve necessariamente mentire al marito sul tradimento - che altro può fare - ma non è detto che menta sul resto, anzi, potrei pensare che per il resto generalmente sia sincero.
Anche perché spesso chi tradisce non lo fa cercando un'alternativa a qualcosa che non c'è più, ma per trovare qualcosa d'altro che non può avere o ha perso nel matrimonio, o che non ha mai avuto (per alcuni gioca il "brivido del proibito", perché no?).
Il traditore si comporta come chi viaggia infrangendo i limiti di velocità.
Non lo fa per avere un incidente, ma per fretta o indole, nella più totale incoscienza delle conseguenze.
Il problema emerge solo quando accade l'incidente.
Se il traditore non viene scoperto la relazione ufficiale non viene in alcun modo scalfita.
Tutti noi credo si sia a conoscenze di relazioni extraconiugali che intraprendono colleghi, amici, conoscenti: ci turbano forse?
No. 
A volte ci fanno sorridere, solleticano la nostra predisposizione al pettegolezzo, sono oggetto di commenti maliziosi, ma non provocano - se non ne abbiamo esperienza diretta - alcuna emozione forte, insostenibile.
Quando accade a noi, tutto invece sembra crollarci addosso.
La prima domanda che credo sia opportuno porsi è proprio questa, perché accade questo?
Come risposta, semplificando molto, è perché con la scoperta del tradimento vengono meno le fondamenta sulle quali abbiamo costruito la nostra famiglia e noi stessi.
La nostra autostima, che crolla.
La fiducia negli altri.
Già solo il venir meno di queste due componenti produce attacchi di ansia che ci rendono estremamente incapaci di valutare quanto sta accadendo e di prendere decisioni adeguate.
Io consiglio, per mia esperienza, di rimandare a una fase successiva le decisioni importanti.
Se non si è abbastanza forti, ovviamente, per andarsene.
Andarsene è una reazione che compensa l'autostima parzialmente (illudendoci di punire chi ci ha fatto male e quindi di avere autorità su di lui) e tenta di ristabilire l'ordine allontanandosi dal caos.
Non è una soluzione, ma è una scelta differente, dettata da necessità differenti.
Se si rimane, occorre molta più forza per superare le crisi che inevitabilmente dovremo attraversare.
Dopo anni, però, a disincanto avvenuto, lo sguardo torna a essere sereno.
Attenzione, non sto parlando di ritrovata serenità nella coppia, ma di ritrovata serenità dentro noi.
Che è indispensabile per ridefinire un nuovo e diverso (nella funzionalità) legame nella coppia.


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Come ti ho già detto ci vuole tempo. Ma devi mettere in conto che ci sarà da soffrire perché ogni cosa sarà fonte di sospetto. Io ancora adesso dopo 10 anni a volte ci penso e mi verrebbe voglia di spaccare tutto 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ti sei posta e continui a porti nella posizione giudicante, superiore, asimmetrica, da genitore che fa la cosa giusta.
> Mi capisci che non sto criticando il sentire?
> Ma se si torna insieme mantenendo una situazione di asimmetria non si è imparato nulla dal tradimento sulla relazione. Tanto dolore per nulla.


Un ora dopo la confessione non so dirti come ero posta .
Inoltre giuro di non riuscire a cogliere del tutto il tuo definire giudicante e a giudicare un trattamento che è stato riservato alla mia persona.
Forse confondi giudizio con sentenza.Ti giudico in quel modo secondo i miei parametri e alla luce dei tuoi gesti.
La sentenza la daranno le nostre coscienze.
A leggerti mi viene da pensare che quando hai scoperto che tuo marito agiva in quel modo la tua reazione sia stata "OK".
Avrai sicuramente giudicato/ritenuto che per il tuo sentire lui non era degno o idoneo pe rimanere al tuo fianco e la TUA sentenza è stata  la separazione .Anche se non detto,il giudizio da parte tua deve esserci stato eccome.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi spiace Franco... .ti capisco....è un anno che vado avanti....per il bambino; sto di merda! Lei mi ha detto di metterle un investigatore alle spalle! Però, sono sicuro che ancora dì sentono....Pensare che li scopersi subito.....forse era un mese....
> Me la stava facendo sotto agli occhi; un anno fa ....voleva che la scoprissi?! Leggerezza, immaturità, superficialità?
> Poi , negano. Mezze ammissioni....poi...poi. L'inferno quotidiano; ma forse, visto i costi, torneremo dall'avvocato e ci metteremo d'accordo sull'aspetto economico. Dopo, quando realizzi che tutto sia crollato e, non riuscirai a ricostruirlo, dopo, sarà solo una questione di soldi!


Autoaffermazione?


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ripeto,e ci terrei davvero.
Provi a spiegarmi in parole semplici quale sarebbe stato l'atteggiamento politically correct con cui avrei dovuto affrontare mio marito nel momento in cui ha confessato di avere un'amante da quasi un anno?


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Franco,come sta andando il primo giorno di "consapevolezza",avete parlato ancora o siete riusciti a mantenere una "distanza di sicurezza",tale da non entrare in merito?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Un ora dopo la confessione non so dirti come ero posta .
> Inoltre giuro di non riuscire a cogliere del tutto il tuo definire giudicante e a giudicare un trattamento che è stato riservato alla mia persona.
> Forse confondi giudizio con sentenza.Ti giudico in quel modo secondo i miei parametri e alla luce dei tuoi gesti.
> La sentenza la daranno le nostre coscienze.
> ...


Il mio giudizio c'era eccome. Mi ha ripugnato. Gli ho chiesto come aveva potuto fare qualcosa che per me era ripugnante. Compreso che per lui non lo era l'ho allontanato.
Il fatto che io abbia reagito come ho potuto, non mi fa considerare adeguato un atteggiamento giudicante che non solo si attua nel momento della scoperta, quando si è nel delirio totale, ma che permanga nel tempo, soprattutto se si vuole stare insieme.
Per me non si può stare insieme dando i voti. 
I voti mi fanno schifo pure a scuola.


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio giudizio c'era eccome. Mi ha ripugnato. Gli ho chiesto come aveva potuto fare qualcosa che per me era ripugnante. Compreso che per lui non lo era l'ho allontanato.
> Il fatto che io abbia reagito come ho potuto, non mi fa considerare adeguato un atteggiamento giudicante che non solo si attua nel momento della scoperta, quando si è nel delirio totale, ma che permanga nel tempo, soprattutto se si vuole stare insieme.
> Per me non si può stare insieme dando i voti.
> I voti mi fanno schifo pure a scuola.


Standing ovation. Verdi non ne posso dare dal cellulare.


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione extraconiugale non dipende mai dal tradito.
> E' un bisogno esclusivo di chi la intraprende, con una disposizione verso l'amante.
> Il traditore deve necessariamente mentire al marito sul tradimento - che altro può fare - ma non è detto che menta sul resto, anzi, potrei pensare che per il resto generalmente sia sincero.
> Anche perché spesso chi tradisce non lo fa cercando un'alternativa a qualcosa che non c'è più, ma per trovare qualcosa d'altro che non può avere o ha perso nel matrimonio, o che non ha mai avuto (per alcuni gioca il "brivido del proibito", perché no?).
> ...


Un po' mi sei mancato, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Un po' mi sei mancato, eh?


Anche a me


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori. 

Cosa ha detto ....nulla quello che ho scritto...ci siamo dati del tempo , voglio vedere quanto se ne prenderà...anche il tempo che impiegherà a pensarci lo trovo indicativo.


ILnikko mi ha fatto i complimenti per l autocontrollo....guarda ti giuro che mi tremava la voce ...un po' per l imbarazzo della situazione e poi perchè avrei voluto insultarla per ore. dentro ho una tale rabbia che non immagini ..incontri oggi non ce ne sono io al lavoro lei pure....non ho motivo per chiamarla.....non ho motivo per parlare con lei ora ma neppure questa sera o domani....dovrà dire lei che è il momento di affrontare il NOI e il LUI e solo nel modo che lei percepirà questo potremo parlare.....


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori.
> 
> Cosa ha detto ....nulla quello che ho scritto...ci siamo dati del tempo , voglio vedere quanto se ne prenderà...anche il tempo che impiegherà a pensarci lo trovo indicativo.
> 
> ...


Continui a pensare che sia innamorata ancora dell'altro?come è stata sincera nel non negare l'esistenza dell'altro,credo altrettanto nel dire che con lui è finita,non credi?


----------



## iosolo (3 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi spiace Franco... .ti capisco....è un anno che vado avanti....per il bambino; sto di merda! Lei mi ha detto di metterle un investigatore alle spalle! Però, sono sicuro che ancora dì sentono....Pensare che li scopersi subito.....forse era un mese....
> Me la stava facendo sotto agli occhi; un anno fa ....voleva che la scoprissi?! Leggerezza, immaturità, superficialità?
> Poi , negano. Mezze ammissioni....poi...poi. L'inferno quotidiano; ma forse, visto i costi, torneremo dall'avvocato e ci metteremo d'accordo sull'aspetto economico. Dopo, quando realizzi che tutto sia crollato e, non riuscirai a ricostruirlo, dopo, sarà solo una questione di soldi!


Non è cambiata con te?! 

Non pensi di poter ricostruire di nuovo?
E' un lavoro difficile ma non impossibile.



francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente


Con il tuo pensiero sei già lontano e sei oltre, bravo! 

Non sarà così facile, il cammino sarà anche costellato da odio e frustrazione. Fa parte del percorso purtroppo...



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Al primo pentimento del traditore perdonate e amen


Non c'è solo il bianco e nero, dovresti saperlo. 
Nessuno qui dice di dargli una pacca sulle spalle e dirgli ok basta che non lo fai più. 

Qui si parla di un percorso e del percorso di due essere umani, che si sono scelti e amati, che condividono figli, cose e soprattutto pensieri. 
Se il percorso va chiuso è qualcosa che andrà fatto, ma ragionandoci su.



danny ha detto:


> La relazione extraconiugale non dipende mai dal tradito.
> E' un bisogno esclusivo di chi la intraprende, con una disposizione verso l'amante.
> Il traditore deve necessariamente mentire al marito sul tradimento - che altro può fare - ma non è detto che menta sul resto, anzi, potrei pensare che per il resto generalmente sia sincero.
> Anche perché spesso chi tradisce non lo fa cercando un'alternativa a qualcosa che non c'è più, ma per trovare qualcosa d'altro che non può avere o ha perso nel matrimonio, o che non ha mai avuto (per alcuni gioca il "brivido del proibito", perché no?).
> ...


Sei grande! 
Te lo avevo detto che ci eri mancato


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sei grande!
> Te lo avevo detto che ci eri mancato


:up:


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori.
> 
> Cosa ha detto ....nulla quello che ho scritto...ci siamo dati del tempo , voglio vedere quanto se ne prenderà...anche il tempo che impiegherà a pensarci lo trovo indicativo.
> 
> ...


Valuta bene, prenditi tutto il tempo che serve ma tieni conto che i figli sono nell'età più difficile, altri utenti ti diranno il contrario ma pensa anche a loro.
Prima o poi esploderai e le dirai di tutto e di più, a me è successo dopo tre giorni.......
Ti consiglio di parlarvi il più possibile e capire a che punto è la situazione il silenzio secondo me è peggio........


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione extraconiugale non dipende mai dal tradito.
> E' un bisogno esclusivo di chi la intraprende, con una disposizione verso l'amante.
> Il traditore deve necessariamente mentire al marito sul tradimento - che altro può fare - ma non è detto che menta sul resto, anzi, potrei pensare che per il resto generalmente sia sincero.
> Anche perché spesso chi tradisce non lo fa cercando un'alternativa a qualcosa che non c'è più, ma per trovare qualcosa d'altro che non può avere o ha perso nel matrimonio, o che non ha mai avuto (per alcuni gioca il "brivido del proibito", perché no?).
> ...


Non posso darti verdi, ma consideralo come dato. Letto e sottoscritto.:up:


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ti sei posta e continui a porti nella posizione giudicante, superiore, asimmetrica, da genitore che fa la cosa giusta.
> Mi capisci che non sto criticando il sentire?
> Ma se si torna insieme mantenendo una situazione di asimmetria non si è imparato nulla dal tradimento sulla relazione. Tanto dolore per nulla.


Ultimo ot e poi chiudo.
Ma qui si sente suonare solo la mia campana.Sembra che rintocchi contro un palo inerme ma non è così.Si sa difendere benissimo e anche io sono sotto la sua lente come al setaccio è passato e passa ogni giorno il nostro rapporto.
Chiuso OT.
Scusami Francoff


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori.
> 
> Cosa ha detto ....nulla quello che ho scritto...ci siamo dati del tempo , voglio vedere quanto se ne prenderà...anche il tempo che impiegherà a pensarci lo trovo indicativo.




.
hai un bel autocontrollo della situazione già detto da qualcuno , io posso solo immaginare cosa si prova perchè sono uno dell'altra parte , che dire che già non ho detto mi dispiace per la tua famiglia .
In questo  forum si parla di tradimento  siete una moltitudine di persone tradite ma ci siamo anche noi , io mi trovo in imbarazzo nel vedere cosa si prova dall'altra parte della barricata quindi capisco tutti che date consigli ne avete subito le conseguenze.
Mi ritiro solo per dire ma i traditori si iscrivono qui? 
Almeno facciamo un numero sufficiente per iscriversi nel gruppo misto


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> francoff ha detto:
> 
> 
> > I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori.
> ...


Ecco, quando dicevo, in un mio post precedente, che per il traditore è un peccato veniale.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera l ho affrontata senza aggredire  e lei ha ammesso è stata sincera. Non ci sono stati tentativi di negare ha solo abbassato gli occhi e ha detto di si. Io non le ho fatto domande , ci ho riflettuto a lungo oggi pomeriggio , ora è il tempo delle riflessioni in silenzio. Mi sono fatto promettere che avrebbe riflettuto su quanto stavo per dirle e che assolutamente non mi avrebbe dato nessuna risposta oggi di guardarsi dentro e che lo stesso avrei fatto io. Le ho detto: “ Io amo mia moglie, anche ora in questo istante sono contento di averti conosciuta perché sono stato felice. Sei stata il mio amore,la mia compagna ,la mia amante , la donna con cui ho litigato, la mamma dei miei figli. Non ti amo perché sei la mamma dei miei figli ma sei la mamma dei miei figli perché ti amo. Davanti a me, ora, non vedo mia moglie vedo una sconosciuta con lo stesso viso con lo stesso nome ma non la riconosco, non so chi sia e non so se mi piacerà. Voglio che tu rifletta su cosa è lui per te, se lui è la tua felicità  va con lui. Ci si può separare con civiltà perché comunque abbiamo dei figli assieme. Rifletti su cosa sono io per te, non l’ io di una settimana fa o un mese fa, ma l’ io di adesso di ora: l’ io che probabilmente ti ha detto per l’ ultima volta di amarti. Se sceglierai il noi, lotteremo assieme ma lui non dovrà più esserci per nessun motivo.Lotteremoa ssieme e sarà dura, quasi impossibile, ma ci proveremo. Ma non lotterò per te,non lotterò con lui per averti, a quel prezzo non ne vale la pena. Prenditi i tuoi tempi , io prenderò i miei” . Questo è quello che le ho detto e penso sia rimasta spiazzata non si aspettava un discorso con il cuore in mano, probabilmente si aspettava una sfuriata di pancia. Ha insisto per dirmi che con lui è finita, per telefono i giorni scorsi, ma visto l insistenza di lui oggi si sono visti e gliel’ ha detto anche a voce .Ora mi sento scarico, ho scoperto, le hoparlato ed ora? Anche noi il solito copione di mezzi sorrisi, litigate,giuramenti e sfanculate, cose che non si dimenticano, improvvisi imbarazzi maldissimulati?


Mi era sfuggito il tuo post
Hai fatto la cosa giusta


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> francoff ha detto:
> 
> 
> > I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori.
> ...



sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


.
Credo si assolutamente normale
Per motivi diversi anche io ho tenuta soffocata la rabbia ma in qualche modo è giusto che esploda se non vuoi farti ancora più del male


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


Direi che è  assolutamente comprensibile


----------



## iosolo (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


E' normale. 
Sai vedo un po' te, in quello che è stato il mio percorso. 
Il dirgli "sei libero", il razionalizzare gli eventi. Cercare di non perdere la mia dignità. "Vuoi andare? Fai pure! Se non mi ami è giusto che tu te ne vada". Regandogli una perfetta via di fuga. 
Ma stavo impazzendo e quella rabbia mi logorava dentro. 

Poi qualche giorno dopo sono scoppiata, per un motivo forse anche banale, ma ero esausta. Dovevo urlare e sfogare il mio schifo, l'ho cacciato via di casa e ho dato sfogo a ogni pensiero incoerente che avevo.
 Lo chiamiamo il nostro punto 0. 
L'inizio della fine di questi due soggetti sempre troppo controllati e che per lungo tempo non si sono veramente parlati. 

Quel giorno pensavo fosse la fine. E' stato un inizio. 
Non c'è altra via che passare da lì per me.


----------



## insane (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


Stai tranquillo. I colleghi e i clienti non hanno colpe. Io cerco di essere piu' presente e comprensivo con entrambe le categorie e credimi che aiuta sia a distrarsi sia a consolidare rapporti di lavoro che in un eventuale futuro "da soli" possono far comodo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' normale.
> Sai vedo un po' te, in quello che è stato il mio percorso.
> Il dirgli "sei libero", il razionalizzare gli eventi. Cercare di non perdere la mia dignità. "Vuoi andare? Fai pure! Se non mi ami è giusto che tu te ne vada". Regandogli una perfetta via di fuga.
> Ma stavo impazzendo e quella rabbia mi logorava dentro.
> ...


Si potrebbe essere ..un punto di vista diverso


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


 certo che hai ansia, prendersi il così detto tempo, fa impazzire, quanto durerà, cosa sceglierà, come lo supereremo.Ti tortura, l'attesa diventa insopportabile , però hai il weekend davanti e stare insieme ti farà capire già qualcosa


----------



## void (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


Sei un essere umano.  Hai subito 10 giorni di tensione altissima, gestendo con una razionalità ed una dignità davvero fuori dal comune l'inizio di un percorso che non puoi sapere dove di porterà.

Ci sono in discussione molti anni della tua vita e la tua famiglia; non stai cedendo, sta finendo l'effetto dell'adrenalina e subentrando la consapevolezza. E con quella arriverà anche la rabbia. 

Non so darti consigli, ma finora mi pare tu non ne abbia avuto bisogno. 
Continua ad essere te stesso, ad ascoltare te stesso prima di tutti gli altri.


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


Se devo essere sincera la mia rabbia è esplosa molto tempo dopo, mesi dopo. Per un lungo periodo sono stata preda di una sorta di estraniamento (la dissonanza cognitiva della nostra Brunetta) che da lui si è progressivamente estesa prima a tutto ciò  che mi circondava poi al mondo intero , quasi. Questo mi faceva vivere in un perenne stato d'ansia. Come se da un momento all'altro potesse arrivare un cataclisma.

Stare con lui, parlare con lui, piangere, mi ha aiutato a gestire questa sensazione d'allarme. Che è cessata quando tutto è stato più chiaro e il dolore ha preso forma.


----------



## andrea53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

*Scusa...*



francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia


Scusa se m'intrometto, raramente frequento questa parte del forum. Ma oggi ho letto il tuo thread per sommi capi, in attesa di un paio di documenti che dovevano arrivarmi per posta elettronica. In circostanze diverse ho sofferto stress emotivi di intensità simile. Io ti consiglio di prenderti qualche giorno di vacanza dalla vita di tutti i giorni, lavoro incluso. Vai a vedere qualche mostra, fai un bel giro in auto, prendi un treno, un Frecciarossa, vai in una grande stazione o in un aeroporto importante, se puoi. Vedere quanta umanità c'è in giro intorno a noi aiuta a diluire i pensieri e le pene. Vai a fare una passeggiata sul mare, se ce la fai. Chiama qualche amico/amica, chiedi di passare qualche ora con loro. Non so dove abiti, ma non è questo che m'interessa, si va da Milano a Roma in tre ore, si può prendere un'autostrada e cercare un litorale, adriatico o tirrenico che sia, non importa. Costeggiare un fiume. Fai qualcosa che magari rimandi da chissà quanto. Stacca per qualche giorno, la tua mente sta rifiutando la routine, è normale che sia così.


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

Non reprimerti troppo.Un conto è sentire di non voler dire o fare cose anche forti,un conto è impedirselo per evitare che lei possa arrabbiarsi più di te e prendere decisioni forzate.Se ha capito veramente cosa VI ha fatto non si spaventerà delle tue reazioni più che legittime .In questo momento sei tu che devi badare solo a te stesso.
É una condizione troppo pesante ,è molto difficile gestirla con calma ,specie se per tua moglie hai ancora sentimenti.
Io ho fatto come te ,scoperto a poco a poco ,poi certezza assoluta.Ho lasciato passare del tempo,non ho alzato la voce,abbiamo ragionato pianto,disperazione ma con il senno di poi prendo atto che due o tre cose che non ho fatto per contenermi continuano a bussare.
Trova il modo di sfogarti.Io uscivo alle 5 di mattina con la macchina ,andavo lontano in posti sperduti e urlavo finché avevo voce .Non ho dormito per settimane,forse mesi,uscivo anche la notte.Sei nei giorni di caos ,non sei più niente e non sai più niente,nemmeno come sarà tra due ore e questo da vertigine .


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi presento: Sono Claudio.....buongiorno a tutti /e
> Certo, anche inconsciamente, quando troppo palesemente si tradisce, quasi come voler farsi scoprire, vi è la probabilità che sia un'esigenza non consapevole fino on fondo; ma,comunque, il fatto di tradire significa fine dell'amore e del rispetto, soprattutto!


Ciao [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION]/ Claudio benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ecco, quando dicevo, in un mio post precedente, che per il traditore è un peccato veniale.


È che il traditore sa che non aveva intenzione di abbandonare.


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con un abbraccio? *Non si è ancora resa conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto*. Perciò mi riferivo che colui che tradisce pensa ad un peccato veniale.


Direi piuttosto che se ne è resa conto (per questo ha chiesto il permesso di abbracciare il marito) ma *non sente *la gravità del tradimento come il tradito: perchè è semplicemente *impossibile* che il feritore *senta* come il ferito. 
Di qui purtroppo deriva il bisogno di vendicarsi del ferito, che è il principale ostacolo alla riconciliazione anche quando il feritore/traditore è sinceramente pentito di quel che ha fatto.


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Direi piuttosto che se ne è resa conto (per questo ha chiesto il permesso di abbracciare il marito) ma *non sente *la gravità del tradimento come il tradito: perchè è semplicemente *impossibile* che il feritore *senta* come il ferito.
> Di qui purtroppo deriva il bisogno di vendicarsi del ferito, che è il principale ostacolo alla riconciliazione anche quando il feritore/traditore è sinceramente pentito di quel che ha fatto.


È tempo perso ?


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie Fiammetta...


----------



## Carola (3 Febbraio 2017)

Scusate io non voglio essere dura e ammiro tanto tanto frabcooff 
Sei un gran uomo e già solo x la tua reazione è x il modo in cui ti poni e snche x il fatto di essere qui a confidarsi sei una bella persona ( mio ec marito ad es considera forum  come qsto un posto da frustrati ...mai si metterebbe in discussione)

Però tante volte tentai di lasciare mio amante piangendo 
Perché lo vivevo come un imposizione pensando fosse la Cosa giusta x tutti
Però la differenza grossa a mio avviso era che di là avevo il nulla o quasi 
Un uomo dedito solo alla carriera e bla bla bla sapete già tutto 
In più vivendo con lui sempre in giro x il mondo era impensabile pensare di riallacciare non c era spazio x nulla tanto e che io sto con cui che era il mio amante ma ripeto ha avuto più cura lui di me che mio marito in tutta la vita ( non x cattiveria e fatto proprio così )

Ora a parte il mio caso che è un caso limite a me quel.piangere sono sincera mi darebbe si di parecchio noia ..

Poi uno può scindere le due cose matrimonio amante capire che siamo umani che si può amare forse snche più persone ( stona ma capita o firse e il rinnovaro sesso/ emozione che danno alla trsta ?) insieme o semplicemente alla soglia dei 40 tanti troppi  hanno voglia di sentire emozioni sopite cosa che trovo ridicola ( e sono una traditrice )

Non so
Hsi fatto bene  a prendere del tempo e chiedere a lei di fare altrettanto ...
Ti auguro il  meglio x te


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È tempo perso ?


No che non è tempo perso. E tempo difficile, ma non è tempo perso comunque vada.


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È tempo perso ?


Tempo perso? E' un po' presto per dirlo...

Intanto devi capire cosa provi tu... E li ci vorrà tempo... Adesso la ferita è fresca, solo il tempo potrà dirti se è troppo profonda per guarire davvero oppure no...

Poi, a mio parere, ne sai troppo poco...

Per carità, l'hai gestita benissimo, ma alla fine quello che sai è solo che ha avuto una relazione e che l'ha chiusa o quantomeno sta tentando di farlo.

Io resto convinto che per superare questa cosa (o anche per decidere che è tempo perso...) dovresti avere le idee più chiare sul chi, come, cosa, dove, quando e perché... 

Le considerazioni filosofiche sono interessanti ed importati, ma per decidere se è tempo perso oppure no serve qualche fatto in più, secondo me...


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Tempo perso? E' un po' presto per dirlo...
> 
> Intanto devi capire cosa provi tu... E li ci vorrà tempo... Adesso la ferita è fresca, solo il tempo potrà dirti se è troppo profonda per guarire davvero oppure no...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione . Il tempo che ci siamo presi e' per guardarci dentro e per avere risposte . Le due domande che le ho posto ieri non sono filosofia per me , ma sono il nocciolo della questione .


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate io non voglio essere dura e ammiro tanto tanto frabcooff
> Sei un gran uomo e già solo x la tua reazione è x il modo in cui ti poni e snche x il fatto di essere qui a confidarsi sei una bella persona ( mio ec marito ad es considera forum  come qsto un posto da frustrati ...mai si metterebbe in discussione)
> 
> Però tante volte tentai di lasciare mio amante piangendo
> ...


Infatti ho cercato di restare calmo e parlare con un filo logico per non chiudere . Per darmi la possibilità di capire e valutare. Ora sono come svuotato , stanco .


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È tempo perso ?


Preciso un poco. Questa cosa sconvolgente e dolorosa, il tradimento, è avvenuta. Non è possibile, nè per te nè per tua moglie, superarla con un semplice dialogo nel quale lei lo ammette, ti chiede perdono, tu glielo concedi, e si ricomincia. 
Non solo lei "è una persona diversa" per te perchè ti ha tradito; anche tu sei "una persona diversa" per lei perchè hai scoperto il suo tradimento (una illusione che spesso o sempre ci si fa quando si tradisce è che il tradimento resterà per sempre ignoto al tradito, che la vita segreta che si conduce non traboccherà mai nella vita alla luce del sole, e resterà per così dire per sempre confinata fuoriscena).
Queste trasformazioni trasformano e continueranno a trasformare sia ciascuno di voi, sia il vostro rapporto. Dovrete affrontare, entrambi, un lato in ombra di voi stessi che sinora non avete conosciuto. Tu dovrai affrontare la gelosia, il risentimento, l'odio, il bisogno di vendetta, la sensazione di impotenza e sconfitta, etc. Lei dovrà affrontare la sua duplicità, la sua cattiveria, la sua dura sconsideratezza, la scoperta che è stata una cattiva moglie e madre. 
Non è per niente facile, ma è indispensabile, e anche fruttuoso, se non vi rifiutate a questa prova. Ecco perchè dicevo che varrà la pena "comunque vada", cioè sia che vi riconciliate, sia che finiate per separarvi. 
Se permetti un suggerimento, fate molta attenzione quando parlate tra voi, in casa. I vostri figli non devono sentir parlare del tradimento di tua moglie. Se anche deciderete di separarvi, basterà dire "Non andiamo più d'accordo", e punto. Per il bene di tutti, i figli non devono essere coinvolti nella vita erotica dei genitori, specie se di mezzo c'è un tradimento.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Tempo perso? E' un po' presto per dirlo...
> 
> Intanto devi capire cosa provi tu... E li ci vorrà tempo... Adesso la ferita è fresca, solo il tempo potrà dirti se è troppo profonda per guarire davvero oppure no...
> 
> ...


Questo è quello che avevo detto anch'io qualche post fa,ma si è detto che ora non conta saperlo...per carità,ma credo che invece conoscere i contorni dei fatti e sapere il peso del problema,possa aiutarti a capire se è giusto incazzarsi solamente,oppure essere seriamente preoccupati.
Il fatto che lei abbia accuratamente evitato di definire la situazione pregressa,mi dà molto da pensare.
Sapeva che lui aveva visto il messaggio,ha stretto i tempi con l'altro sperando di farcela sul filo di lana,difatti se lui non l'avesse seguita ,non avrebbe MAI saputo la verità,boh,spero di sbagliarmi,Franco,per come si è aperto qui,è veramente una brava persona,ma riguardo a lei,non ho buone sensazioni..


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quellasituazione non ti ha fatto sentire in colpa?
> Voglio dire che, se conconcordiamo tutti che il tradimento consistenell'inganno e non nel sesso (al di là della ferita narcisistica, il traditoredà del suo) come non ci si può non sentire di ingannare nello stesso modofacendo domande di cui si cononoscono le risposte per trovare in fallo?.
> Mi sono spiegata?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se neesce finché si sta su questo piano.
> Ha vissuto una cosa sua, non ha scelto di ferire.



1. "Il traditore da del suo":fisicamente è un concetto ineccepibile, ma sia questo che "ha vissuto una cosa sua" per me sono assunti non veri, o almeno, non del tutto.

Nel momento in cui tradisci metti su una rete di bugie ed omissioni tese a far percepire al tradito che nulla è cambiato e che il quadro del rapporto è rimasto quello solito (ivi compresa l'eventuale esclusività dell'intimità) mentre la realtà è ben altra e tu la tieni nascosta.

Questo lo fai affinché  il rapporto ufficiale resti in essere, anche se te ne stai fregando delle "regole" condivise.

Il problema è che sai che i nuovi "termini" che tu hai unilateralmente impresso alla relazione, probabilmente non starebbero bene e potrebbero spingere il tradito a lasciare larelazione stessa.

Ciò ti impedirebbe di accedere a risorse (anche economiche certo, ma anche fisiche o di dedizione ai problemi quotidiani) che ti consentono di vivere "carefree" la tua storia ma anche di avere un porto sicuro al quale tornare.

In virtù di questo, sostenere che tu usi solo del tuo e non sottrai nulla alla relazione o al tradito, per me è decisamente falso.

Al di là di egoismo o non egoismo tuqueste risorse e anche un tot di tempo (specialmente in relazioni di lungadurata) lo sottrai al tradito, altro che balle. Il tradito decidere che stare con una persona che lo tradisce non gli o le sta bene e cercare qualcun altro con cui costruire qualcosa,e tu fai perdere tempo dietro ad una relazione dalla quale, una volta a conoscenza di tutto, potrebbe volere uscire, arrogandoti il diritto, che non hai, di scegliereal posto suo.

2. Se entro in casa ignaro di una fuga di gas, accendo la luce e scoppia l'appartamento causando feriti negli altri appartamenti, si tratta di un incidente. Non volevo ferire e ho eseguito un'azione che normalmente non causa nocumento a nessuno.

Se tradisco so benissimo che, se scoperto, causerò grande dolore al mio/a compagno/a. Se consideri che sto tradendo, quindi trattenendo l'altra persona nel rapporto originale a prescindere dall'eventuale sua volontà, si tratterebbe anche della persona che amavo e che, in qualche modo, sostengo di amare ancora... Forse non ho fatto cose per ferire, ma sicuramente ho in qualche modo deciso che non me ne fregavapiù di tanto, quindi che il dolore del mio/a compagno/a fosse un prezzoaccettabile per soddisfare qualsiasi cosa volessi soddisfare (da un grande amore - ma allora, perchè tenersi il rapporto originale - ad un prurito sessuale).

Quindi per me "non lo ha fatto per ferire" è una sciocchezza... Non lo avrà fatto a quello scopo, ma sapeva che avrebbe determinato quell'effetto, semplicemnte se n'è sostanzialmente fregato...  



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella situazione non ti ha fatto sentire in colpa?
> Voglio dire che, se conconcordiamo tutti che il tradimento consistenell'inganno e non nel sesso (al di là della ferita narcisistica, il traditoredà del suo) come non ci si può non sentire di ingannare nello stesso modofacendo domande di cui si cononoscono le risposte per trovare in fallo?
> Mi fa pensare (ecco cosa intendevo con posizione asimmetrica giudicante dagenitore vs figlio) agli insegnanti che interrogano non per verificare quantol'alunno sa, ma quanto non sa e pongono le domande trabocchetto.
> Io ho taciuto due giorni del messaggio letto solo perché cercavo conferme chemi volesse bene e disconferme nei fatti del messaggio che volevo che fosse diuna stalker che lo perseguitava. Ma in quei giorni mi sono sentita disonesta.
> Mi sono spiegata?


 
Cioè il traditore sta prendendo peril culo il tradito da settimane, in alcuni casi da anni, e il tradito dovrebbesentirsi in colpa per qualche "bluff" nel confronto, o perché vuole verificare se il traditore sta ancora mentendo o meno. Io mi auguro che tu qui stia scherzando, ma temo di no... 

Francamente io questo atteggiamento di comprensione totale verso chi tradisce e contemporaneamente attendersi da ltradito un sangue freddo e un aplomb degno di San Francsco, non lo capisco proprio...  

A dire il vero il traditore ha ben chiara la situazione da tempo, è il tradito che ha appena preso la mazzata,quindi, a rigor di logica, dovrebbe essere esattamente il contrario, secondo me...
 Ma sarò stronzo io, che vuoi che ti dica... 

Ovviamente, [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] , non ce l'ho con te, e spero che tu non te la sia presa per il fatto che ho messo in discussione alcune tue affermazioni.

Tutte le opinioni espresse sono rigorosamente personali. Nonho nessuna verità in tasca (ma nessuno qui ce l'ha... Credo...)


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa
> Non ha scritto un solo post che non ho condiviso dall'inizio alla fine


Allora sei di parte , i tuoi complimenti non fanno testo !


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo è quello che avevo detto anch'io qualche post fa,ma si è detto che ora non conta saperlo...per carità,ma credo che invece conoscere i contorni dei fatti e sapere il peso del problema,possa aiutarti a capire se è giusto incazzarsi solamente,oppure essere seriamente preoccupati.
> Il fatto che lei abbia accuratamente evitato di definire la situazione pregressa,mi dà molto da pensare.
> Sapeva che lui aveva visto il messaggio,ha stretto i tempi con l'altro sperando di farcela sul filo di lana,difatti se lui non l'avesse seguita ,non avrebbe MAI saputo la verità,boh,spero di sbagliarmi,Franco,per come si è aperto qui,è veramente una brava persona,ma riguardo a lei,non ho buone sensazioni..


Giustamente vedi cose che magari io più coinvolto non vedo . Ti voglio però dire che lei non sa che L ho seguita lei non sa che gli ho visti sulla panchina . Lei di sua spontanea volontà mi ha detto dell incontro di ieri , poteva fare finta di nulla e dire che era finita e basta .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. "Il traditore da del suo":fisicamente è un concetto ineccepibile, ma sia questo che "ha vissuto una cosa sua" per me sono assunti non veri, o almeno, non del tutto.
> 
> Nel momento in cui tradisci metti su una rete di bugie ed omissioni tese a far percepire al tradito che nulla è cambiato e che il quadro del rapporto è rimasto quello solito (ivi compresa l'eventuale esclusività dell'intimità) mentre la realtà è ben altra e tu la tieni nascosta.
> 
> ...


Punti 1e 2 sono d'accordo, ma io dicevo delle cose diverse in risposta ad altri post.
Il tradimento è mentire, non è nell'avere un'altra relazione. 
L'intenzionalità del voler fare del male è importante in una relazione, altrimenti siamo in Love Story=amare vuol dire non dover mai dire mi spiace.
Si fa del male inconsapevolmente molto spesso.
Il tradimento consiste proprio nelle menzogne che hanno il duplice scopo di salvaguardare il traditore, ma anche il tradito.
Èvin questa ottica che è per me paradossale che il tradito si indigni delle menzogne mentre sta mentendo e dissimulando per far cadere il traditore nel trabocchetto.
È inevitabile?
Non è una buona premessa.
Io ho chiuso perché la menzogna mi aveva reso estraneo chi avevo accanto e avrei potuto ricostruire solo ripristinando al più presto la vera comunicazione sincera. Intendevo questo, non fare una classifica di reati, peccati o come li si voglia chiamare.


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Giustamente vedi cose che magari io più coinvolto non vedo . Ti voglio però dire che lei non sa che L ho seguita lei non sa che gli ho visti sulla panchina . Lei di sua spontanea volontà mi ha detto dell incontro di ieri , poteva fare finta di nulla e dire che era finita e basta .


Infatti la sua descrizione dell'incontro e la tua hanno toni totalmente diversi..lei l'ha definito un incontro dissuasorio ad un quasi stalker,tu un struggente addio tra due innamorati,qual'è la verità?
Vedi,Franco,sembrano quisquilie,ma da questo dipende il definire la verità da cui ripartire.
Nella sua versione hai scoperto una storia già finita,da poco,ma già finita.
Se invece tutto è stato smosso dalla tua scoperta del messaggino la storia è stata sospesa perché scoperta e,se permetti,la situazione per te cambia parecchio....


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2017)

Bravissimo Marietto....hai espresso delle considerazioni che condivido in toto!
Scusa eh....ma il tuo avatar....ha la stessa faccia di caxxo dell'amante di mia moglie.   
Verità!


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Punti 1e 2 sono d'accordo, ma io dicevo delle cose diverse in risposta ad altri post.
> Il tradimento è mentire, non è nell'avere un'altra relazione.
> L'intenzionalità del voler fare del male è importante in una relazione, altrimenti siamo in Love Story=amare vuol dire non dover mai dire mi spiace.
> Si fa del male inconsapevolmente molto spesso.
> ...


Il duplice scopo non esiste, a mio parere, è una balla autoindulgente.

Parli spesso di mettersi in posizione genitore adulto/figlio bambino rispetto al traditore, ma questo è il caso in cui succede davvero, però al contrario.

Sostanzialmente è come quando ai primi sospetti cerchi di non far sapere al bambino che Babbo Natale non esiste o quando gli dici che il pesce rosso è misteriosamente scomparso mentre invece è morto e lo hai buttato nella tazza del cesso.

Dire che lo fai per proteggerlo/a è ridicolo...
Tu decidi senza averne facoltà che il tradito non può reggere la verità...


Non c'è una classifica di reati ma sentirsi in colpa perché hai usato qualche trabocchetto con una persona che ti ha preso in giro per mesi mi pare una roba da fumati... Scusa...

Aggiungo: sapere che si fa del male ma fregarsene, a mio parere, è comunque intenzionalità...


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Punti 1e 2 sono d'accordo, ma io dicevo delle cose diverse in risposta ad altri post.
> Il tradimento è mentire, non è nell'avere un'altra relazione.
> L'intenzionalità del voler fare del male è importante in una relazione, altrimenti siamo in Love Story=amare vuol dire non dover mai dire mi spiace.
> Si fa del male inconsapevolmente molto spesso.
> ...


Il tradimento, per come la vedo io, è un fare qualcosa contro il "Noi".
E' il "noi" che esce distrutto, devastato, sminuito, ridimensionato da un tradimento. Soggettivamente un tradito potrebbe pure tirare i remi in barca e fregarsene, ma è la disillusione sulla distruzione del noi che lo inseguirà fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, è quell' aver creduto di far parte di qualcosa che non c'è più. Ecco.

Ricostruire il "noi" è la sfida, dal successo tutt'altro che scontato.
Certo che se qualcuno deve cominciare a darsi da fare, quello per me è il traditore. 
Anche perchè aver trasformato il "per sempre" in un evento perduto nel vento è una bella responsabilità, difronte a se stessi primariamente.

Perciò che il traditore non intenda fare del male ci stà.... ma come la mettiamo con la distruzione del "Noi"?
Su questa distruzione io chiederei conto, subito, definitivamente, inflessibilmente.


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Infatti la sua descrizione dell'incontro e la tua hanno toni totalmente diversi..lei l'ha definito un incontro dissuasorio ad un quasi stalker,tu un struggente addio tra due innamorati,qual'è la verità?
> Vedi,Franco,sembrano quisquilie,ma da questo dipende il definire la verità da cui ripartire.
> Nella sua versione hai scoperto una storia già finita,da poco,ma già finita.
> Se invece tutto è stato smosso dalla tua scoperta del messaggino la storia è stata sospesa perché scoperta e,se permetti,la situazione per te cambia parecchio....


Non vedo molte differenze a meno che le si voglia trovare ad ogni costo . So quello che ho visto e posso immaginare che lui abbia insistito per tentare un recupero non uno stalker . Poi conoscendola non penso sia stato il sesso del giovedì . Sicuramente lui è stato importante per lei . Poi se sarà stato o è lo vedremo . Certo che non farò sconti . Chi mi dice che alla fine lei non sceglierà lui ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. "Il traditore da del suo":fisicamente è un concetto ineccepibile, ma sia questo che "ha vissuto una cosa sua" per me sono assunti non veri, o almeno, non del tutto.
> 
> Nel momento in cui tradisci metti su una rete di bugie ed omissioni tese a far percepire al tradito che nulla è cambiato e che il quadro del rapporto è rimasto quello solito (ivi compresa l'eventuale esclusività dell'intimità) mentre la realtà è ben altra e tu la tieni nascosta.
> 
> ...


Punti 1e 2 sono d'accordo, ma io dicevo delle cose diverse in risposta ad altri post.
Il tradimento è mentire, non è nell'avere un'altra relazione. 
L'intenzionalità del voler fare del male è importante in una relazione, altrimenti siamo in Love Story=amare vuol dire non dover mai dire mi spiace.
Si fa del male inconsapevolmente molto spesso.
Il tradimento consiste proprio nelle menzogne che hanno il duplice scopo di salvaguardare il traditore, ma anche il tradito.
Èvin questa ottica che è per me paradossale che il tradito si indigni delle menzogne mentre sta mentendo e dissimulando per far cadere il traditore nel trabocchetto.
È inevitabile?
Non è una buona premessa.
Io ho chiuso perché la menzogna mi aveva reso estraneo chi avevo accanto e avrei potuto ricostruire solo ripristinando al più presto la vera comunicazione sincera. Intendevo questo, non fare una classifica di reati, peccati o come li si voglia chiamare.


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non vedo molte differenze a meno che le si voglia trovare ad ogni costo . So quello che ho visto e posso immaginare che lui abbia insistito per tentare un recupero non uno stalker . Poi conoscendola non penso sia stato il sesso del giovedì . Sicuramente lui è stato importante per lei . Poi se sarà stato o è lo vedremo . Certo che non farò sconti . *Chi mi dice che alla fine lei non sceglierà lui ?*


Il punto non è chi sceglierà lei.


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bravissimo Marietto....hai espresso delle considerazioni che condivido in toto!
> Scusa eh....ma il tuo avatar....ha la stessa faccia di caxxo dell'amante di mia moglie.
> Verità!


Sarebbe Walter White (a.k.a. Heisenberg) di "Breaking Bad"...

E' il mio avatar per un motivo... aggiungerei "purtroppo"


----------



## void (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Infatti la sua descrizione dell'incontro e la tua hanno toni totalmente diversi..lei l'ha definito un incontro dissuasorio ad un quasi stalker,tu un struggente addio tra due innamorati,qual'è la verità?
> Vedi,Franco,sembrano quisquilie,ma da questo dipende il definire la verità da cui ripartire.
> Nella sua versione hai scoperto una storia già finita,da poco,ma già finita.
> Se invece tutto è stato smosso dalla tua scoperta del messaggino la storia è stata sospesa perché scoperta e,se permetti,la situazione per te cambia parecchio....


Questo forum può aiutare o fare danni......cercare sempre di interpretare quel che non si è visto distorcendo così la realtà sulla base del proprio vissuto, induce maggiore confusione e ansia in chi già di per sé vive una situazione di stress. E' come bombardare di flash una persona già abbagliata.
Non so, ci vedo una certa morbosità. E' solo un mia impressione, ma mi piacerebbe sentire il parere più esperto di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il punto non è chi sceglierà lei.


Certo era per semplificare .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tradimento, per come la vedo io, è un fare qualcosa contro il "Noi".
> E' il "noi" che esce distrutto, devastato, sminuito, ridimensionato da un tradimento. Soggettivamente un tradito potrebbe pure tirare i remi in barca e fregarsene, ma è la disillusione sulla distruzione del noi che lo inseguirà fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, è quell' aver creduto di far parte di qualcosa che non c'è più. Ecco.
> 
> Ricostruire il "noi" è la sfida, dal successo tutt'altro che scontato.
> ...


Non lo voleva distruggere! Lo vuole tenere separato rispetto a un altro aspetto della sua vita. Se volesse distruggere il noi direbbe che è finita.
Questa cosa è di una tale evidenza che non so come sia necessario ripeterla.
È evidente che c'è una idea del noi diversa, ma anche di molti altri aspetti che è giusto indagare.
Ma concentrarsi sul sesso (quante volte è come) o sulla volontà di ferire o sulla rottura del sacro noi è fuorviante ed è confermando il tradito su questi aspetti che poi ci mette anni, almeno due o tre, a rielaborare.
È come se per uscire da una guerra al momento della pace e di riallacciare le relazioni diplomatiche si contassero i carri armati.


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo era per semplificare .


Guarda, cerco di farti sorridere, devi persino pensare che c'è chi farebbe carte false se la moglie scegliesse un altro....


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Questo forum può aiutare o fare danni......cercare sempre di interpretare quel che non si è visto distorcendo così la realtà sulla base del proprio vissuto, induce maggiore confusione e ansia in chi già di per sé vive una situazione di stress. E' come bombardare di flash una persona già abbagliata.
> Non so, ci vedo una certa morbosità. E' solo un mia impressione, ma mi piacerebbe sentire il parere più esperto di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]


Bene....morboso...distorsore di realtà..no comment


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo voleva distruggere! Lo vuole tenere separato rispetto a un altro aspetto della sua vita. *Se volesse distruggere il noi direbbe che è finita.*
> Questa cosa è di una tale evidenza che non so come sia necessario ripeterla.
> È evidente che c'è una idea del noi diversa, ma anche di molti altri aspetti che è giusto indagare.
> Ma concentrarsi sul sesso (quante volte è come) o sulla volontà di ferire o sulla rottura del sacro noi è fuorviante ed è confermando il tradito su questi aspetti che poi ci mette anni, almeno due o tre, a rielaborare.
> È come se per uscire da una guerra al momento della pace e di riallacciare le relazioni diplomatiche si contassero i carri armati.


L' errata percezione del noi stà dunque nel tradito?
O è una trasformazione realizzata in toto e ad uso e consumo del traditore?

Capiamoci su questo. E non è per affibiare responsabilità a casaccio.

Non è che per distruggere qualcosa serva la volontà. Bastano e avanzano le omissioni e le autoassoluzioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È che il traditore sa che non aveva intenzione di abbandonare.


Quindi lo fa per "amore" Siffrediano"


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Direi piuttosto che se ne è resa conto (per questo ha chiesto il permesso di abbracciare il marito) ma *non sente *la gravità del tradimento come il tradito: perchè è semplicemente *impossibile* che il feritore *senta* come il ferito.
> Di qui purtroppo deriva il bisogno di vendicarsi del ferito, che è il principale ostacolo alla riconciliazione anche quando il feritore/traditore è sinceramente pentito di quel che ha fatto.


Benzina sul fuoco= sfanculare


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi lo fa per "amore" Siffrediano"


Vediamo di non esagerare per piacere.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate io non voglio essere dura e ammiro tanto tanto frabcooff
> Sei un gran uomo e già solo x la tua reazione è x il modo in cui ti poni e snche x il fatto di essere qui a confidarsi sei una bella persona ( mio ec marito ad es considera forum  come qsto un posto da frustrati ...mai si metterebbe in discussione)
> 
> Però tante volte tentai di lasciare mio amante piangendo
> ...


Quando manca il manico si va per lidi siffrediani


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. "Il traditore da del suo":fisicamente è un concetto ineccepibile, ma sia questo che "ha vissuto una cosa sua" per me sono assunti non veri, o almeno, non del tutto.
> 
> Nel momento in cui tradisci metti su una rete di bugie ed omissioni tese a far percepire al tradito che nulla è cambiato e che il quadro del rapporto è rimasto quello solito (ivi compresa l'eventuale esclusività dell'intimità) mentre la realtà è ben altra e tu la tieni nascosta.
> 
> ...


In sostanza sono dell'opinione che in un gioco sporco iniziato da altri "anche " a mio danno ,con regole altrettanto  sporche ,per me non esiste sentirmi in colpa per tutelare il mio diritto di arrivare alla verità.


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo voleva distruggere! Lo vuole tenere separato rispetto a un altro aspetto della sua vita. Se volesse distruggere il noi direbbe che è finita.
> Questa cosa è di una tale evidenza che non so come sia necessario ripeterla.
> È evidente che c'è una idea del noi diversa, ma anche di molti altri aspetti che è giusto indagare.
> Ma concentrarsi sul sesso (quante volte è come) o sulla volontà di ferire o sulla rottura del sacro noi è fuorviante ed è confermando il tradito su questi aspetti che poi ci mette anni, almeno due o tre, a rielaborare.
> È come se per uscire da una guerra al momento della pace e di riallacciare le relazioni diplomatiche si contassero i carri armati.


Se decidi di essere un certo tipo di coppia, tenere un aspetto della tua vita separato, se questo comprende questioni attinenti ai sentimenti o  all'intimità emotiva o fisica semplicemente NON esiste. Nel momento in cui tu decidi che esiste il NOI concordato è già distrutto. 

Puoi cercare di ricostruire un NOI diverso che comprenda esigenze che non avevi considerato in precedenza, ma se hai cercato di tenere nascosto cose che non dovevano esistere, non puoi dire che non c'era intenzionalità. Per me è elementare, boh... 


Puoi anche cercare di coinvolgere l'altro in un NOI diverso prima o dopo il tradimento ma l'altro dovrebbe avere tutto il diritto di scegliere se vuol fare parte della nuova fotografia o no. Non puoi fare gli occhi da cerbiatto e dire "non era mia intenzione" e prendiamoci ogni tanto la responsabilità di quello che facciamo, perbacco!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Questo forum può aiutare o fare danni......cercare sempre di interpretare quel che non si è visto distorcendo così la realtà sulla base del proprio vissuto, induce maggiore confusione e ansia in chi già di per sé vive una situazione di stress. E' come bombardare di flash una persona già abbagliata.
> Non so, ci vedo una certa morbosità. E' solo un mia impressione, ma mi piacerebbe sentire il parere più esperto di @_twinpeaks_


Però tutto serve. Chi è abbagliato *sceglie* quello che gli serve.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L' errata percezione del noi stà dunque nel tradito?
> O è una trasformazione realizzata in toto e ad uso e consumo del traditore?
> 
> Capiamoci su questo. E non è per affibiare responsabilità a casaccio.
> ...


Non unire due frasi separate.


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda, cerco di farti sorridere, devi persino pensare che c'è chi farebbe carte false se la moglie scegliesse un altro....


Almeno sarebbe tutto più chiaro e più facile


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

*Oh...a Spleen, Marietto e c*

Io sono La Tradita quindi non venite dire a me come si sente un tradito e quanto soffre e di quanto male abbia fatto il traditore. Io non avevo più la percezione del tempo e non ho dormito per anni.
Io lo so.
Ma proprio perché lo so, so anche che sarebbe bene rielaborare quello che è avvenuto in tempi più brevi di quanto accade. Perché i tempi vanno dai due ai tre a più anni.
Passati quegli anni, se si è riusciti a rielaborare anche con l'aiuto degli utenti del forum, si capiscono delle cose che fanno stare molto meglio. Fanno stare meglio sia chi, come me, ha mollato il traditore (una su mille ce la faaaaa!) sia chi se l'è tenuto. 
Fa stare meglio che quel NOI sacro non c'era per il traditore, ma magari neanche per noi, magari era un noi confortevole, sicuro, un ruolo.
Fa stare meglio, soprattutto se non si resta insieme per future relazioni, ma anche se si sta insieme, perché bisogna creare una relazione NUOVA, che non ha senso mantenere rapporti asimmetrici.
E benché sia naturale nei primi tempi esprimere rabbia e disgusto, non si può a freddo, da esterni avallare una situazione in cui si continui a riprodurre una relazione seguendo parametri decisi dal tradito che giudicherà di volta in volta se il traditore è da 8, 7 o 6--. Perché NON funzionerà. Si perderanno anni nel dolore per ottenere una ciofeca di matrimonio in cui stanno male Tutti, facendo finta che...


----------



## Franky (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono La Tradita quindi non venite dire a me come si sente un tradito e quanto soffre e di quanto male abbia fatto il traditore. Io non avevo più la percezione del tempo e non ho dormito per anni.
> Io lo so.
> Ma proprio perché lo so, so anche che sarebbe bene rielaborare quello che è avvenuto in tempi più brevi di quanto accade. Perché i tempi vanno dai due ai tre a più anni.
> Passati quegli anni, se si è riusciti a rielaborare anche con l'aiuto degli utenti del forum, si capiscono delle cose che fanno stare molto meglio. Fanno stare meglio sia chi, come me, ha mollato il traditore (una su mille ce la faaaaa!) sia chi se l'è tenuto.
> ...


Quanto buonsenso in queste parole.


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono La Tradita quindi non venite dire a me come si sente un tradito e quanto soffre e di quanto male abbia fatto il traditore. Io non avevo più la percezione del tempo e non ho dormito per anni.
> Io lo so.
> Ma proprio perché lo so, so anche che sarebbe bene rielaborare quello che è avvenuto in tempi più brevi di quanto accade. Perché i tempi vanno dai due ai tre a più anni.
> Passati quegli anni, se si è riusciti a rielaborare anche con l'aiuto degli utenti del forum, si capiscono delle cose che fanno stare molto meglio. Fanno stare meglio sia chi, come me, ha mollato il traditore (una su mille ce la faaaaa!) sia chi se l'è tenuto.
> ...


Ma guarda che quello che contesto io, non è che si possa sbagliare, io stesso ho tradito e faccio cazzate 50 volte al giorno.

Mi piace pensare che si cerchi di arrivare ad essere sempre il meglio che possiamo, poi è evidente che siamo umani e non sempre ce la facciamo. 

A me però piace che ognuno si prenda la sua bella fetta di responsabilità per quello che combina. 

Quello che contesto io è che da qualche tempo a questa parte ce un'aria di autoassoluzione che mi fa pensare ai vecchi dalle mie parti che dicevano che uno "piscia nel letto e poi cerca di farti credere che ha sudato..."

Possiamo nasconderci dietro a un dito fin che vogliamo ma il tradimento è una cosa che dovunque porti il futuro, riconciliazione o separazione, distrugge un sacco di cose e non sempre in modo che possano essere facilmente riparate. Non ci sono scorciatoie, a mio parere, è una cicuta da bere fino in fondo.

E questo te lo dice un traditore il cui tradito ha superato la vicenda molti anni prima di quello che è riuscito a me.


...


Però, Brunè, molte cose che sono uscite in questo 3D e in altri recenti, sono sciocchezze autoindulgenti che non si possono proprio più sentire...


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ti sei posta e continui a porti nella posizione giudicante, superiore, asimmetrica, da genitore che fa la cosa giusta.
> Mi capisci che non sto criticando il sentire?
> Ma se si torna insieme mantenendo una situazione di asimmetria non si è imparato nulla dal tradimento sulla relazione. Tanto dolore per nulla.






mistral ha detto:


> In sostanza sono dell'opinione che in un gioco sporco iniziato da altri "anche " a mio danno ,con regole altrettanto  sporche ,per me non esiste sentirmi in colpa per tutelare il mio diritto di arrivare alla verità.


Premesso che quoto con furore @_mistral_ e @_marietto_, Brù, ma ti sei fissata con 'st'asimmetria della ricostruzione? Tu hai ragione quando dici che se il tradito persevera in una condizione giudicante non si va da nessuna parte, ma questo evinci dai racconti che facciamo noi che abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance ad una relazione ferita al cuore? Io non mi sento una fregnona perchè sarei teoricamente dalla parte della ragione in quanto parte lesa, anzi seppure il tradimento mi pesi ancora da qualche parte del cuore, proprio perchè (per mezzo della verità e solo di quella) teoricamente sarei in una posizione di vantaggio, non ne approfitto. Perchè so di cosa si sta parlando. So che si tratterebbe di un equilibrio farlocco, e proprio per quello sono centrata, esattamente come lo è lui.  Sono le premesse indispensabili per la rivalutazione della relazione che tanto ti è cara


----------



## void (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tutto serve. Chi è abbagliato *sceglie* quello che gli serve.


Chi è abbagliato non vede quello sceglie..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Premesso che quoto con furore @_mistral_ e @_marietto_, Brù, ma ti sei fissata con 'st'asimmetria della ricostruzione? Tu hai ragione quando dici che se il tradito persevera in una condizione giudicante non si va da nessuna parte, ma questo evinci dai racconti che facciamo noi che abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance ad una relazione ferita al cuore? Io non mi sento una fregnona perchè sarei teoricamente dalla parte della ragione in quanto parte lesa, anzi seppure il tradimento mi pesi ancora da qualche parte del cuore, proprio perchè (per mezzo della verità e solo di quella) teoricamente sarei in una posizione di vantaggio, non ne approfitto. Perchè so di cosa si sta parlando. So che si tratterebbe di un equilibrio farlocco, e proprio per quello sono centrata, esattamente come lo è lui.  Sono le premesse indispensabili per la rivalutazione della relazione che tanto ti è cara


Quella asimmetria la vedo in Mistral, non in te perché hai seguito un altro percorso, poi ne parleremo, ma lo leggo in tanti interventi da...in ginocchio sui ceci. E cito proprio una punizione in voga un tempo (spero un tempo) con i bambini perché è il rapporto asimmetrico per definizione e non può e non deve essere diverso. Ma una coppia non può funzionare continuando a essere così. Io sarei stata capace di non essere giudicante? Penso di no. Quindi ho fatto bene a chiudere subito, prima ancora di capire tutto (benedetta impulsività). Ma se si vuole stare insieme non va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Chi è abbagliato non vede quello sceglie..


Segui la Forza Luke...


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ah, e per quanto riguarda la simmetria...

Dopo il tradimento la fiducia di chi è stato tradito è azzerata e non si incrementa esortando a "suvvia, abbi fiducia".

Quindi si parte per forza asimmetrici, con uno dei due che si guarda sempre le spalle.


Non è un bene? Beh se si fidasse dopo essere stato bastonato, magari anche pesantemente non sarebbe umano o quantomeno sarebbe almeno un po' coglione....


La fiducia si può ricostruire ma serve tempo e molto è affidato alla capacità del traditore di fare sentire di nuovo sicuro il tradito.

Poi a un certo punto si arriverà alla fine del periodo da "sorvegliato speciale" ma pensare che succeda ad uno schioccar di dita è fantascienza, secondo me...


E' un lavoraccio per entrambi e secondo me va intrapreso se si vede effettivamente una reale possibilità di uscirne "bene", non la consiglierei a chiunque a casaccio...


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Chi è abbagliato non vede quello sceglie..


E il mio spazietto in paradiso diventa sempre più importante...


----------



## void (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Segui la Forza Luke...


Giusto, isolarsi dal resto, chiudere gli occhi e seguire la forza


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Giusto, isolarsi dal resto, chiudere gli occhi e seguire la forza


Non esiste provare, fare o non fare.


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Questo forum può aiutare o fare danni......cercare sempre di interpretare quel che non si è visto distorcendo così la realtà sulla base del proprio vissuto, induce maggiore confusione e ansia in chi già di per sé vive una situazione di stress. E' come bombardare di flash una persona già abbagliata.
> Non so, ci vedo una certa morbosità. E' solo un mia impressione, ma mi piacerebbe sentire il parere più esperto di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]


Aggiungerei che questo capita più sovente quando il tradito è un uomo e riceve interpretazioni sul comportamento di sua moglie da altri uomini.

Secondo moi ......


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella asimmetria la vedo in Mistral, non in te perché hai seguito un altro percorso, poi ne parleremo, ma lo leggo* in tanti interventi da...in ginocchio sui ceci*. E cito proprio una punizione in voga un tempo (spero un tempo) con i bambini perché è il rapporto asimmetrico per definizione e non può e non deve essere diverso. Ma una coppia non può funzionare continuando a essere così. Io sarei stata capace di non essere giudicante? Penso di no. Quindi ho fatto bene a chiudere subito, prima ancora di capire tutto (benedetta impulsività). Ma se si vuole stare insieme non va bene.


Ecco io non ho mai parlato di punizioni o di atteggiamento giudicante.
Quello che ho detto io era una -constatazione- abbastanza assiomatica direi, cioè che dopo il tradimento il "noi non esiste più. E' una constatazione, ripeto, non un giudizio.
E secondo me non vale dire che è un noi diverso, diverso un corno, è ridotto in strame.

Poi giustamente non sono effettivamente abbastanza esperto di queste situazioni, perciò tu e altri che avete vissuto questi frangenti in prima persona saprete sicuramente meglio di me quale sia l'iter.


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah, e per quanto riguarda la simmetria...
> 
> Dopo il tradimento la fiducia di chi è stato tradito è azzerata e non si incrementa esortando a "suvvia, abbi fiducia".
> 
> ...


Dopo un tradimento l'asimmetria (e usiamolo ancora una volta sto benedetto termine) c'è da entrambe le parti perché il tradimento stesso se perpetrato da uno solo dei due ha creato l'asimmetria madre.Si passa da essere quello che prende la sua deriva  egoistica di nascosto dall'altro ,essendo tutto sommato convinto di essere quello furbo,astuto,quello che non si farà beccare con l'ovvio  contraltare incarnato dalla scema che se la beve (asimmetria) a scoprire a volte  che la presunta persona che pareva facile da gabbare,si rivela non così scema.E tutto si ribalta.
Se il desiderio del traditore è quello di lasciare il partner ,liberi tutti,se al contrario mai ha paventato l'ipotesi di scappare con l'amante ,è lui stesso che si pone in modo asimmetrico,perché tutto sommato credo che abbia la necessità di espiare e fare vedere tutto il suo dolore.Io non ho mai desiderato avere uno zerbino ma solo una persona profondamente,assolutamente consapevole della gravità e del danno che avevo patito per causa sua perché un'altra volta da parte mia non ci sarebbe stata inoltre  significherebbe che non ha capito proprio nulla della devastazione scaturita dal suo gesto .Continuo a non capire perché non si debba giudicare e sopratutto dove stiano scritte le tempistiche idonee per smettere di analizzare i fatti.Oltretutto la quasi totalità  dei miei "giudizi" riguardavano la nostra vita precedente al tradimento che continuo a giudicare felice ma sotto molti aspetti ,di merda.E non mi faccio scrupoli e non temo smentita se dico che gli aspetti di merda non dipendevano da me almeno per il 90%.Immagino che anche i miei comportamenti siano messi a suo giudizio e di volta in volta ritenuti più o meno idonei alle sue esigenze.
Dall'asimmetria in questi casi se ne esce quando il traditore pentito riesce ad intravedere un briciolo di possibilità di perdonarsi e non con la grazia dal tradito.Finche si sente una merda o un miracolato i livelli non si allineano anche per molti anni.( @_marietto_ docet)


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Aggiungerei che questo capita più sovente quando il tradito è un uomo e riceve interpretazioni sul comportamento di sua moglie da altri uomini.
> 
> Secondo moi ......


Calma e gesso.
Prima di decidere di cosa si può argomentare in vece di altri,mi dite chi vi da questo diritto?
Io ho solo chiesto in base alle mie curiosità,dettate dalle circostanze e sì,anche dal mio vissuto.
Ho dato un opinione,non una certezza a  Franco.Tutto in base a quanto scritto da lui.
Morbosità?Ma come cazzo vi permettete...
Distorcere la verita?
Io non mi sono MAI permesso di apostrofare in tal modo interventi altrui,moderatevi o imparate l'educazione.
Se non vi va quanto leggete,siete pregati di essere quantomeno corretti.
Se ritenete che i miei scritti non siano all'altezza della vostra illuminata intelligenza,passate oltre,io di certo non commentero' i vostri.


----------



## Divì (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Calma e gesso.
> Prima di decidere di cosa si può argomentare in vece di altri,mi dite chi vi da questo diritto?
> Io ho solo chiesto in base alle mie curiosità,dettate dalle circostanze e sì,anche dal mio vissuto.
> Ho dato un opinione,non una certezza a  Franco.Tutto in base a quanto scritto da lui.
> ...


Perché quoti me? Non ho detto nessuna delle cose che rilevi, ho solo osservato che capita più di frequente che siano gli uomini (traditi e non) ad interpretare le mogli traditrici altrui.

ciao


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Perché quoti me? Non ho detto nessuna delle cose che rilevi, ho solo osservato che capita più di frequente che siano gli uomini (traditi e non) ad interpretare le mogli traditrici altrui.
> 
> ciao


Perché il tuo post ne quotava uno che diceva esattamente quello da me rilevato e,anche se non è stato fatto il mio nome,era palesemente riferito a me.
Io ho interpretato il comportamento della moglie di Franco,quindi?
Che vogliamo fare?
Se in questo 3d il traditore è la moglie,che posso fare?
Evito di dire la mia per non urtare la vostra suscettibilità?
A volte davvero faccio tanta fatica...


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Sarebbe Walter White (a.k.a. Heisenberg) di "Breaking Bad"...
> 
> E' il mio avatar per un motivo... aggiungerei "purtroppo"


Credo di aver capito.....
Namaste


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché il tuo post ne quotava uno che diceva esattamente quello da me rilevato e,anche se non è stato fatto il mio nome,era palesemente riferito a me.
> Io ho interpretato il comportamento della moglie di Franco,quindi?
> Che vogliamo fare?
> Se in questo 3d il traditore è la moglie,che posso fare?
> ...


Relax
Nel VOI ci sono io?
Penso che sia normale avere punti di vista diversi.
Ogni coppia è diversa e questo rende ogni NOI diverso e ogni tradimento diverso.
Le reazioni del tradito sono invece abbastanza simili.
Si differenziano rispetto al centrarsi o no sul sesso.
Io non sono mai stata interessata granché al come, non vedo mai tutte queste varianti.
Mi interessava e mi disturbava che per crearsi tempo libero avesse tolto qualcosa a me e alla famiglia, che mi avesse costretto alla promiscuità a mia insaputa, che mi avesse mentito. 
Ma ognuno sente come sente e le proiezioni sono inevitabili. I terapeuti fanno anni di terapia per cercare di evitarlo. Figuriamoci se possiamo evitarlo noi.
Ma non è che quello che scriviamo sia consì incisivo.
Relax


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché il tuo post ne quotava uno che diceva esattamente quello da me rilevato e,anche se non è stato fatto il mio nome,era palesemente riferito a me.
> Io ho interpretato il comportamento della moglie di Franco,quindi?
> Che vogliamo fare?
> Se in questo 3d il traditore è la moglie,che posso fare?
> ...


Cosa vuoi fare tu non lo so. Io mi ritiro da questa diatriba, non essendo affatto suscettibile, ma non essendo nemmeno interessata a relazionarmi con i permalosi di professione. Mi sembra ovvio che se avessi voluto dire qualcosa a te di te ti avrei quotato direttamente. Buona notte.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> perciò tu e altri che avete vissuto questi frangenti in prima persona saprete sicuramente meglio di me quale sia l'iter.


Sono percorsi e iter molto individuali, in realtà..

Io non potrei viver 3 settimane accanto a una persona dalla quale mi sento in qualche modo in "credito" ...

C'è chi fonda rapporti sul "credito" all'origine, x dire..

La prima cosa che ho fatto è tirarmi fuori dal "gioco" io-lei-l'altro

Ma allora io, ma allora tu, ma se poi ci rimettevo io, ma se poi ci guadagnava lui.. Ma a me chi mi ripaga, ma questo ma quello...

Uscire dalla dinamica del poverello derelitto e derubato .. Imbrogliato, etc etc...

Al netto delle scelte successive

Ma è anche culo, o carattere, non so.. 

C'è chi si avviticchia in questa dinamica x anni.. Senza mai chiudere il cerchio..

È carattere, anche... E sicuramente le circostanze specifiche, che sono infinitamente variabili da caso a caso


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi fare tu non lo so. Io mi ritiro da questa diatriba, non essendo affatto suscettibile, ma non essendo nemmeno interessata a relazionarmi con i permalosi di professione. Mi sembra ovvio che se avessi voluto dire qualcosa a te di te ti avrei quotato direttamente. Buona notte.


Uno dice che faccio interventi distorsivi e morbosi,l'altra "aggiungerebbe" che accade specialmente come in questo caso,dove il marito riceve interpretazioni del comportamento della moglie.
Non mi va giù?
Permaloso di professione....
Ditemi che sto sognando


----------



## void (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Calma e gesso.
> Prima di decidere di cosa si può argomentare in vece di altri,mi dite chi vi da questo diritto?
> Io ho solo chiesto in base alle mie curiosità,dettate dalle circostanze e sì,anche dal mio vissuto.
> Ho dato un opinione,non una certezza a  Franco.Tutto in base a quanto scritto da lui.
> ...


Innanzitutto voglio chiarire che la mia era una considerazione generale, che ha preso spunto dal tuo post al quale il diretto interessato aveva già risposto con questa eloquente considerazione: "Non vedo molte differenze *a meno che le si voglia trovare ad ogni costo*"). La mia frase "distorcendo così" non era riferita specificatamente alle tue interpretazioni, dalle quale trovava solo spunto, ma al rischio che interpretare ciò che non si è visto possa portare a conclusioni distorte. E' chiaro che uno interpreta sulle base delle esperienze che ha maturato. E se questo va bene per il commento di una partita di calcio, mi domandavo (e lo chiedevo infatti a un professionista) che effetto può fare su una persona sottoposta al tipo di stress che un tradimento genera. 

Così come mi domandavo se il voler rimarcare aspetti che Franco non può aver non considerato (è una persona che ha dato prova di una straordinaria lucidità, chiaro che sa che tutto è partito, molto probabilmente, dalla scoperta del messaggio), se il voler entrare a conoscere certi dettagli non sia legato ad una certa morbosità che ci portiamo dentro, quasi un voler appagare il drago che ci mangia attraverso..... la storia di un altro. A me un po' succede, e devo dire che vivo questa sensazione come un effetto collaterale negativo che la partecipazione a questo forum mi sta generando.

Considerato il contesto, penso che ciò che scriviamo, nel bene e nel male, influisce sulla vita altrui e perciò dovremmo scriverlo "in punta di piedi", soprattutto in quelle discussioni in cui si entra in diretta nel dolore di un tradimento.

Venendo a noi, premesso che non capisco dove avrei cercato di "decidere di che cosa si deve argomentare in vece di altri" , ne come potrei farlo, questo è il mio punto di vista, giusto o sbagliato che sia, espresso senza animosità in nome di quella libertà di espressione che tu invochi e, mi pare, poi fai fatica ad accettare.

Sugli aspetti legati alla educazione rileggiti i tuoi post in risposta al mio e vedi tu. Io non penso sia il caso di aggiungere altro, sono self-explanatory

Non voglio interferire ulteriormente con questa discussione nelle vicende di un'altra persona che ha problemi ben più seri da affrontare e la chiudo qui. Magari tornerò a scrivere più avanti.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Calma e gesso.
> Prima di decidere di cosa si può argomentare in vece di altri,mi dite chi vi da questo diritto?
> Io ho solo chiesto in base alle mie curiosità,dettate dalle circostanze e sì,anche dal mio vissuto.
> Ho dato un opinione,non una certezza a  Franco.Tutto in base a quanto scritto da lui.
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I figli hanno 12 e 14 anni. e dovessimo divorziare soffriranno certamente ma penso che poi passerà se saremo comunue genitori.
> 
> Cosa ha detto ....nulla quello che ho scritto...*ci siamo dati del tempo *, *voglio vedere quanto se ne prenderà*...anche il tempo che impiegherà a pensarci lo trovo indicativo.
> 
> ...


In un messaggio precedente ti chiedevo proprio questo, perché se  "convinta" di aver commesso un errore e che tu sei la persona che vuole al suo fianco avrebbe dovuto dirti che non ne aveva bisogno perché la sua scelta l'aveva già fatta.


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Continui a pensare che sia innamorata ancora dell'altro?come è stata sincera nel non negare l'esistenza dell'altro,credo altrettanto nel dire che con lui è finita,non credi?



Io non credo, troppo presto.


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2017)

Che bello ! Mi sono alzato alle 2 ho preso l auto e guidato sino ad un monte da cui si vede sino a Milano . Al buio tante luci le città e i paesi illuminati . Poi il tornare a casa senza averne voglia . Per fortuna lei lavora sino a sera e ci sono i figli


----------



## andrea53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Che bello ! Mi sono alzato alle 2 ho preso l auto e guidato sino ad un monte da cui si vede sino a Milano . Al buio tante luci le città e i paesi illuminati . Poi il tornare a casa senza averne voglia . Per fortuna lei lavora sino a sera e ci sono i figli


Allora mi hai letto... passa un buon sabato coi tuoi ragazzi.


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In un messaggio precedente ti chiedevo proprio questo, perché se  "convinta" di aver commesso un errore e che tu sei la persona che vuole al suo fianco avrebbe dovuto dirti che non ne aveva bisogno perché la sua scelta l'aveva già fatta.


Invece è stata corretta 
Sarà combattuta X quanti dia sui nervi lei adesso è a metà attratta dall affetto complicità magari anche amore X suo compagno di sempre ma su le lacrime e panchina e abbracci con quell altro c'è del coinvolgimento 
Credo profondo 
Io ammiro Franco X come gestisce tutto io sono una testa di casso e avrei già mandato gambe all aria la cosa 
Anche se io sono influenzata da un rapporto di coppia che poco mi ha sempre dato 
Immagino tra anni ( sperem di no) con mio compagno attuale che mi da tanto se lui avesse una sbandata capirei
Ma sarebbe gradito me lo confessasse
Non è la sbandata in se ma il nasconderla L omettere il pre sete X il culo 


Anche mio ex marito disse una volta di me e mio amante massi è stata una sbandatina al ns terapeuta 
Non aveva capito un casso

Ma non credo sia caso tuo franco voi eravate felici mi par di capire...avrebbe dovuto forse confessarti la cosa non so
A me farebbe male la presa in giro e le lacrime 
Preferirei del sesso sEnza altro intorno cosa che X una donna mmmmhhhh non sempre è gestita così ...


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Perché quoti me? Non ho detto nessuna delle cose che rilevi, ho solo osservato che capita più di frequente che siano gli uomini (traditi e non) ad interpretare le mogli traditrici altrui.
> 
> ciao


.
io no ma mi domando cosa avrei fatto in caso mi ci trovassi


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri sera prima sbroccata . Inavvertitamente mi sfiora i capelli , io penso ad una carezza e sbotto di non provarci più a toccarmi . Poi faccio una considerazione ad alta voce offendendola . Boh iniziamo bene . Ad ogni modo si rende conto cosa ci aspetta , così può decidere meglio .


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera prima sbroccata . Inavvertitamente mi sfiora i capelli , io penso ad una carezza e sbotto di non provarci più a toccarmi . Poi faccio una considerazione ad alta voce offendendola . Boh iniziamo bene . Ad ogni modo si rende conto cosa ci aspetta , così può decidere meglio .


Più ci si reprime, più alto il potenziale di far male. La calma e  la ragione dimostrata è solo voluta non sentita. Conta fino a millemila. In bocca al lupo


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Che bello ! Mi sono alzato alle 2 ho preso l auto e guidato sino ad un monte da cui si vede sino a Milano . Al buio tante luci le città e i paesi illuminati . Poi il tornare a casa senza averne voglia . Per fortuna lei lavora sino a sera e ci sono i figli


Ciao Franco, ti capisco...  Io passai una Serata del genere quando ero alla frutta con la mia prima moglie: ricordo che andai in montagna, in valdisusa, a 1400metri, e assistetti ad un surreale ed irripetibile passaggio al terzo millennio....era il 31 dicembre! L'emozione di essere in quel luogo,in quel momento,vedere una moltitudine di luci nella pianura illuminata a giorno, mi diede un'emozione unica. Il sentirsi parte del tutto e , nello stesso momento percepire che il problema che mi struggeva (neanche troppo,in quanto lì ero io a lasciare) era ridicolamente meschino nei confronti di quelli spettacolo in cui, migliaia di cuori e cervelli all'unisono stavano esorcizzando  i loro problemi grandi o piccoli,futili o invalicabili. Lo stesso sicuramente lo si prova nel fare un'attività che ci emoziona, come andare sulle vette, sciare, fare subacquea.Ti dico questo perché, sicuramente ci saranno attività che condividevi con lei, ma altre forse no, e come avveniva per me , accantonate per il l'armonia familiare.....ebbene, questo è il momento di riscoprire quelle attività,interessi,passioni; non più subordinarle ad un equilibrio familiare che, ancorché ripristinabile, ora come ora, è compromesso.E questo, con un sano egoismo, anche se ci pare che tale atteggiamento possa pregiudicare una ripartenza che, semmai, è influenzata da ben altri aspetti e valori. Certo, tu essendo sempre in trasferta dedicherai il tempo libero alla tua famiglia e , ti parrà stridente e incoerente occuparti prima di te stesso che del rapporto con tua moglie e , naturalmente coi figli (che potrai sempre coinvolgere se necessario). Capisco il tuo stato d'animo, non senti più l'empatia e la voglia di starle vicino; a me è successo il contrario..   all'inizio pur combattuto, in modo altalenante, cercavo l'abbraccio, ora, dopo quasi un anno, vista la mancanza di "collaborazione" e del fatto che ,  sono sicuro si senta ancora, almeno attraverso i social, (mi dice di metterle un investigatore dietro) sto desistendo e riflettendo su circostanze ,episodi,parole dette in tempi non sospetti , e purtroppo mi convinco ogni giorno di più che non valga la pena pere, per lei e per il bambino (anche se quest'ultimo mi frena molto, evidentemente più dell'aspetto economico, nel mettere il punto finale a questa storia). Ma, ripeto le variabili sono molte, compreso l'approccio nel momento della scoperta del fattaccio; e sicuramente essendo tu stato più civile di me, può essere che costituisca un viatico migliore. Come invece, potrebbe essere che la tua calma,razionalità e lucidità, invece, ti diano un distacco asettico dalla faccenda ebri faccia capire subito il da farsi. Ma....stiamo congetturando senza sapere e capire la variabile più importante: loro ci amano ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera prima sbroccata . Inavvertitamente mi sfiora i capelli , io penso ad una carezza e sbotto di non provarci più a toccarmi . Poi faccio una considerazione ad alta voce offendendola . Boh iniziamo bene . Ad ogni modo si rende conto cosa ci aspetta , così può decidere meglio .


Io ricordo ancora il fastidio di una carezza alla schiena per consolarmi.
Dipende però solo da noi percepire una falsità che non è molto probabilmente nelle intenzioni di chi vuole ripristinare un contatto.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

Domanda retorica la mia: "loro ci amano ancora?".....
Ho sempre pensato che chi tradisce non ama! Ho appena finito cin mia moglie una discussione sul fatto che si sentano (ne sono sicuro) e, addirittura,  complice il tempo che è passato dalla mia scoperta, adesso mette in discussione che vi sia stata una storia.....robe da pazzi! Le ammissioni implicite ci furono.. Anche i tabulati da cui si evinceva la tresca. Poi dice che sono altalenante! Quando mi disse che sarebbe rimasta solo per il bambino.Certo....non lavorava....e dove poteva andare? Onore al merito che non abbia scambiato tutto ciò con "concessioni" sessuali ma, comunque, subdolamente attribuisce la mancanza  di capacità di riprendere il rapporto a me! Per come mi comporto nel quotidiano....certo lei nega di sentirsi ancora con quello! Ed io come mi dovrei comportare?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Domanda retorica la mia: "loro ci amano ancora?".....
> Ho sempre pensato che chi tradisce non ama! Ho appena finito cin mia moglie una discussione sul fatto che si sentano (ne sono sicuro) e, addirittura,  complice il tempo che è passato dalla mia scoperta, adesso mette in discussione che vi sia stata una storia.....robe da pazzi! Le ammissioni implicite ci furono.. Anche i tabulati da cui si evinceva la tresca. Poi dice che sono altalenante! Quando mi disse che sarebbe rimasta solo per il bambino.Certo....non lavorava....e dove poteva andare? Onore al merito che non abbia scambiato tutto ciò con "concessioni" sessuali ma, comunque, subdolamente attribuisce la mancanza  di capacità di riprendere il rapporto a me! Per come mi comporto nel quotidiano....certo lei nega di sentirsi ancora con quello! Ed io come mi dovrei comportare?


Il tradimento è sempre sbagliato perché non è la reazione corretta a qualsiasi situazione.
Premesso ciò.
Tu riconosci dei problemi tra voi in cui tu hai un concorso di responsabilità?


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao Franco, ti capisco...  Io passai una Serata del genere quando ero alla frutta con la mia prima moglie: ricordo che andai in montagna, in valdisusa, a 1400metri, e assistetti ad un surreale ed irripetibile passaggio al terzo millennio....era il 31 dicembre! L'emozione di essere in quel luogo,in quel momento,vedere una moltitudine di luci nella pianura illuminata a giorno, mi diede un'emozione unica. Il sentirsi parte del tutto e , nello stesso momento percepire che il problema che mi struggeva (neanche troppo,in quanto lì ero io a lasciare) era ridicolamente meschino nei confronti di quelli spettacolo in cui, migliaia di cuori e cervelli all'unisono stavano esorcizzando  i loro problemi grandi o piccoli,futili o invalicabili. Lo stesso sicuramente lo si prova nel fare un'attività che ci emoziona, come andare sulle vette, sciare, fare subacquea.Ti dico questo perché, sicuramente ci saranno attività che condividevi con lei, ma altre forse no, e come avveniva per me , accantonate per il l'armonia familiare.....ebbene, questo è il momento di riscoprire quelle attività,interessi,passioni; non più subordinarle ad un equilibrio familiare che, ancorché ripristinabile, ora come ora, è compromesso.E questo, con un sano egoismo, anche se ci pare che tale atteggiamento possa pregiudicare una ripartenza che, semmai, è influenzata da ben altri aspetti e valori. Certo, tu essendo sempre in trasferta dedicherai il tempo libero alla tua famiglia e , ti parrà stridente e incoerente occuparti prima di te stesso che del rapporto con tua moglie e , naturalmente coi figli (che potrai sempre coinvolgere se necessario). Capisco il tuo stato d'animo, non senti più l'empatia e la voglia di starle vicino; a me è successo il contrario..   all'inizio pur combattuto, in modo altalenante, cercavo l'abbraccio, ora, dopo quasi un anno, vista la mancanza di "collaborazione" e del fatto che ,  sono sicuro si senta ancora, almeno attraverso i social, (mi dice di metterle un investigatore dietro) sto desistendo e riflettendo su circostanze ,episodi,parole dette in tempi non sospetti , e purtroppo mi convinco ogni giorno di più che non valga la pena pere, per lei e per il bambino (anche se quest'ultimo mi frena molto, evidentemente più dell'aspetto economico, nel mettere il punto finale a questa storia). Ma, ripeto le variabili sono molte, compreso l'approccio nel momento della scoperta del fattaccio; e sicuramente essendo tu stato più civile di me, può essere che costituisca un viatico migliore. Come invece, potrebbe essere che la tua calma,razionalità e lucidità, invece, ti diano un distacco asettico dalla faccenda ebri faccia capire subito il da farsi. Ma....stiamo congetturando senza sapere e capire la variabile più importante: loro ci amano ancora?


Qualche anno fa,nel panico post-separazione,cioè dopo pranzo ci eravamo incontrati,lei accettò la mia richiesta di separazione senza fiatare e se ne andò,presi la moto,val di susa,colle del lys.sopra trovai altri motociclisti,un banchetto che vendeva formaggi e miele,mi misi a chiacchierare con i miei co-centauri delle solite cazzate,due parole con il venditore di tome,mi servirono a capire che io esistevo anche senza di lei,lei era stata una parte di me,ma non irrinunciabile,intravidi la possibilità di un "dopo"senza di lei.
Mi chinai sotto uno dei tubi da cui sgorga sempre acqua fresca e pulita,e l'assaporai come il miglior aperitivo per la mia vita futura.
Per questo,anche se ora vivo a galla,tra i canali,amo e amerò sempre quella zona della provincia di Torino.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa,nel panico post-separazione,cioè dopo pranzo ci eravamo incontrati,lei accettò la mia richiesta di separazione senza fiatare e se ne andò,presi la moto,val di susa,colle del lys.sopra trovai altri motociclisti,un banchetto che vendeva formaggi e miele,mi misi a chiacchierare con i miei co-centauri delle solite cazzate,due parole con il venditore di tome,mi servirono a capire che io esistevo anche senza di lei,lei era stata una parte di me,ma non irrinunciabile,intravidi la possibilità di un "dopo"senza di lei.
> Mi chinai sotto uno dei tubi da cui sgorga sempre acqua fresca e pulita,e l'assaporai come il miglior aperitivo per la mia vita futura.
> Per questo,anche se ora vivo a galla,tra i canali,amo e amerò sempre quella zona della provincia di Torino.


Che bello!


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è sempre sbagliato perché non è la reazione corretta a qualsiasi situazione.
> Premesso ciò.
> Tu riconosci dei problemi tra voi in cui tu hai un concorso di responsabilità?


Certo.....molte responsabilità; anche nella relazione col bambino. Ho avuto un'educazione molto rigida e poco o per nulla empatica e, forse, l'ho riproposta e riversata sui miei figli (ne ho un altro con la prima moglie di trent'anni).
E, sono anche un poco misogino, non avendo ancora compreso ed integrato l'universo femminile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo.....molte responsabilità; anche nella relazione col bambino. Ho avuto un'educazione molto rigida e poco o per nulla empatica e, forse, l'ho riproposta e riversata sui miei figli (ne ho un altro con la prima moglie di trent'anni).
> E, sono anche un poco misogino, non avendo ancora compreso ed integrato l'universo femminile.


Non è mai troppo tardi


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa,nel panico post-separazione,cioè dopo pranzo ci eravamo incontrati,lei accettò la mia richiesta di separazione senza fiatare e se ne andò,presi la moto,val di susa,colle del lys.sopra trovai altri motociclisti,un banchetto che vendeva formaggi e miele,mi misi a chiacchierare con i miei co-centauri delle solite cazzate,due parole con il venditore di tome,mi servirono a capire che io esistevo anche senza di lei,lei era stata una parte di me,ma non irrinunciabile,intravidi la possibilità di un "dopo"senza di lei.
> Mi chinai sotto uno dei tubi da cui sgorga sempre acqua fresca e pulita,e l'assaporai come il miglior aperitivo per la mia vita futura.
> Per questo,anche se ora vivo a galla,tra i canali,amo e amerò sempre quella zona della provincia di Torino.


Proprio li andai!!
La situazione surreale venne implementata dagli unici due esseri umani che , usciti dall'albergo, sul piazzale, unendosi in una simbiosi emotiva del fermento pirotecnico del fondo valle, fecero esplodere stralunati alcuni mortaretti....


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è mai troppo tardi


Eh....lo so! Dovrò ricominciare a sessant'anni suonati.....fortuna che ne dimostro dieci di meno e ho tempo libero.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh....lo so! Dovrò ricominciare a sessant'anni suonati.....fortuna che ne dimostro dieci di meno e ho tempo libero.


I problemi non hanno età. Certo ricominciare a 60 anni ........... beato te


----------



## andrea53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

*in questo*



stany ha detto:


> Eh....lo so! Dovrò ricominciare a sessant'anni suonati.....fortuna che ne dimostro dieci di meno e ho tempo libero.


ci assomigliamo


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> scusa ipazia ma non ho capito il sottolineato





francoff ha detto:


> io in questi giorni non sono in grado né di intendere né volere...ma quello che ho maturato anche riflettendo su cose scritte qui sul forum è che io non voglio " salvare" il mio matrimonio, voglio capire se potremo essere nuovamente felici, lo siamo stati per anni..qualche mese per capirci per guardarci dentro penso lo si possa affrontare. Se ieri sera le avessi detto puttana di qua puttana di là magari cercando di darle uno schiaffone cosa avrei risolto? ti dico che ne avrei avuto moolta voglia! Salvo il mio onore? No avrei solo chiuso quel piccolo spiraglio necessario per reimpostare un dialogo. Poi ci porterà dove dovrà portarci questo dialogo... Mi pare Ipazia o Farfalla non ricordo han scritto ad un altro utente che la persona più importante sono io.ed è vero , devo pensare a me, non a lei, lei è in funione del mio stare bene con lei...d accordo ci sono i figli ma se dialoghiamo , anche nel caso di un divorzio, sarà un divorzio tra 2 persone che non si massacreranno e i figli tra le macerie. forse ho scritto confusionariamente





francoff ha detto:


> sto cedendo...oggi sto litigando con tutti qui al lavoro...senza un motivo specifico...ma ho dentro una grande ansia





francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera prima sbroccata . Inavvertitamente mi sfiora i capelli , io penso ad una carezza e sbotto di non provarci più a toccarmi . Poi faccio una considerazione ad alta voce offendendola . Boh iniziamo bene . Ad ogni modo si rende conto cosa ci aspetta , così può decidere meglio .


riprendo da dove non sono riuscita a rispondere...su quell'accenno al tumore che hai fatto. E' una similitudine interessante quella che hai dato. 

Il tumore è, per dirla male, una sovraproduzione cellulare. La si sente come una invasione anche fisica di un qualcosa di esterno che entra ed invade...ma è dentro. Nel senso che le cellule sovraprodotte sono le proprie. 

Si può affrontare, a livello emotivo, in diversi modi. O sentendosi vittima, e finendo in quei circoli che sono fra l'altro anche sconsigliati dai medici perchè portano per direttissima nella sindrome da fatigue, oppure si sceglie una strada un po' più in salita, ma che una volta preso il passo rende "padroni" di quel che sta accadendo. 

Ossia ci si appropria emotivamente del tumore. Lo si rende una cosa di proprietà. Su cui si decide. 
Quel che si può. 
Che è la variabile dolorosa...e spaventosa. Perchè c'è sempre una parte di incognita. 

E allora si discute coi medici delle condizioni, della cura, dei sostegni, delle difficoltà, del dolore, della paura...e ci si rende protagonisti di un avvenimento che essendo dentro, non può essere semplicemente buttato fuori mettendolo nelle mani di qualcun altro. 

Questo intendevo con quello che ti ho scritto. 
E' tua la decisione riguardo il "subire" il tumore oppure "prenderlo" e decidere la tua cura. 
Tenendo conto delle variabili indipendenti di questo tipo di cure. 

Io credo che la questione fondamentale del tradimento sia la non consensualità. Insieme alla menzogna...e la non consensualità mina profondamente la fiducia non solo nell'altro, ma anche in se stessi...proprio perchè, volenti o nolenti, ci si è in quella situazione. E non si può semplicemente decidere di chiudere il vaso delle emozioni che ha aperto e tirare dritto. 
 @_twinpeaks_ ha parlato dell'ombra. Sono d'accordo. Questa sei costretto ad affrontare. La tua. 
Prima ancora della sua. 
Poi potrete decidere se condividere, ma prima di tutto ognuno deve guardarsi nello specchio e vedere il mostro. 

Tu sei stato bravo. Ti sei gestito, hai controllato...adesso arriva il contraccolpo..perchè sei umano. E stai soffrendo. E il passaggio adesso è questo...accogliere il tuo dolore in te...accettare il tumore. (mi colpisce moltissimo questa tua similitudine).

Puoi decidere se quella rabbia, sotto cui c'è il dolore, la vuoi lasciar uscire o la vuoi schiacciare. 
Schiacciarla è pericoloso. Per te innanzitutto, ma non soltanto. Che prima o poi, come una pentola a pressione, deve sfiatare...o esplodere...
Lasciarla uscire non è facile, ma è un buon modo per non soffocarsi da soli. Decidere come lasciarla uscire è un modo per far sfiatare in modo controllato, senza far esplodere la pentola. 

Il modo per lasciarla uscire è *verbalizzarla*. Parlarne. Raccontarla. Anche a lei. Insieme al dolore.
Senza farle sconti. Anche duramente. Ma dicendo. Se tieni dentro...ti fai male tu. 

Ed è anche questo un modo per valutare chi hai davanti.

Quanto è capace di prendersi cura del dolore che ti ha inferto? 
Quanto è affidabile in questo passaggio? 
Quanto ti sa stare vicino e ti sa prendere e tenere dopo averti fatto male?

In questo misuri la sua effettiva capacità di cura, senso di responsabilità. 

Io di mio lascerei fuori i giudizi e le prove di forza...nessuno dei due è uno zerbino. 

E' un giudizio del cazzo. Che sia rivolto ad un uomo o ad una donna. 
Ed è uno di quei condizionamenti per cui se uno soffre non è forte. 

E invece soffrire richiede una grande forza. E una grande resistenza. Non è da tutti, saper soffrire trasformando il dolore in opportunità di crescita. Aver cura e rispetto del proprio dolore, non averne vergogna...richiede fierezza, senso di responsabilità e anche onore. 

Lei ti ha preso a sprangate. Indirettamente. Ma l'ha fatto. E si è presa il suo divertimento e il suo piacere. 
Adesso valuta quanto sa farsi carico di averlo fatto, infliggerti dolore intendo, e quanto è affidabile nell'aftercare. 

Perchè è in questo primo passaggio che una qualche forma della fiducia può trovare nutrimento e non morire completamente di fame. 

Non è un passaggio facile...farvi magari aiutare nelle prime fasi, in cui è tutto confuso, da qualcuno che faccia "passerella" e traduzione quando voi non riuscite a sentirvi, potrebbe essere un modo per attutire e riprendere un po' di lucidità e di fiato. 

Anche per condividere quel puttana che pensi. Che pensi urlato. Pieno di sdegno e disprezzo per lei. 
Se non trovi il modo per condividerlo...mah...diventa difficile ricomporre una puttana (non con te) con la moglie e la madre. Pensaci...


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> riprendo da dove non sono riuscita a rispondere...su quell'accenno al tumore che hai fatto. E' una similitudine interessante quella che hai dato.
> 
> Il tumore è, per dirla male, una sovraproduzione cellulare. La si sente come una invasione anche fisica di un qualcosa di esterno che entra ed invade...ma è dentro. Nel senso che le cellule sovraprodotte sono le proprie.
> 
> ...


Ipazia,credo lui prima di appoggiarsi ad un professionista,voglia aspettare la decisione di lei.
Ora,se ho ben capito,sono on stand-by,lei deve decidere se è davvero finita con l'altro,lui ragionarci su per conto proprio.se ho capito male o interpretato,chiedo scusa fin d'ora.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia,credo lui prima di appoggiarsi ad un professionista,voglia aspettare la decisione di lei.
> Ora,se ho ben capito,sono on stand-by,lei deve decidere se è davvero finita con l'altro,lui ragionarci su per conto proprio.se ho capito male o interpretato,chiedo scusa fin d'ora.


Capito.

Ma nelle condizioni in cui sono, e con figli, avere uno spazio in cui discutere e con tempi più veloci io penso possa essere buono. Poi ovviamente è un mio pensiero eh. Mica legge  

In particolare penso ai figli. Che sono in una età delicata. 

E metto la mano sul fuoco che si sono già accorti che qualcosa non gira come al solito. 

Franco e sua moglie non hanno soltanto la responsabilità di gestire se stessi. Ognuno se stesso e poi vedere cosa fare dello spazio comune del Noi. 
Hanno anche la responsabilità di far arrivare messaggi coerenti ai figli. 

Tenendoli fuori dai fatti in sè (il tradimento), ma contemporaneamente non facendoli sentire pazzi che immaginano di sentire cose (dolore, rabbia, confusione) che però vengono negate (no, no va tutto bene). 
Che poi ci finiscono loro in distorsione. 

Sono situazioni delicate. 

E dimenticare che i bambini sentono e si accorgono di tutto, e lo ripeto, tutto e che la favola del va tutto bene non funziona, ma spesso diventa terreno per una bugia condivisa a cui i bambini si adeguano per "compiacere" i genitori con quel che ne deriva nei termini di costruzione di realtà, io lo ritengo pericoloso. 

Ovviamente ribadisco che il mio è uno sguardo.  
Penso soltanto che a volte meglio esagerare con l'aiuto e fare retromarcia accorgendosi che non è necessario, piuttosto che tirare la corda fino all'emergenza per poi dover correre ai ripari. 

Per esperienza la tendenza è la seconda. E non è una buona posizione, nelle conseguenza. Stavo sottolineando questo


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Ma nelle condizioni in cui sono, e con figli, avere uno spazio in cui discutere e con tempi più veloci io penso possa essere buono. Poi ovviamente è un mio pensiero eh. Mica legge
> 
> ...


Ha una sua logica,che peraltro condivido


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ha una sua logica,che peraltro condivido


Ma come mai sei diventato così formale???

capisco che farmi le battute non è divertente, che non le capisco...ma mi sembri proprio formale così 

a me piace il trilobita che prende in giro (anche se nove su dieci non capisco un cazzo!)


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Ma nelle condizioni in cui sono, e con figli, avere uno spazio in cui discutere e con tempi più veloci io penso possa essere buono. Poi ovviamente è un mio pensiero eh. Mica legge
> 
> ...


Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo . Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto . Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole . Per me è solo dolore e schifo . Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa ? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


----------



## zagor (4 Febbraio 2017)

ad alcune cose sarebbe meglio riuscire a non pensarci. O almeno a non indulgere troppo tempo sul pensiero.


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma come mai sei diventato così formale???
> 
> capisco che farmi le battute non è divertente, che non le capisco...ma mi sembri proprio formale così
> 
> a me piace il trilobita che prende in giro (anche se nove su dieci non capisco un cazzo!)


Con il mio basso Q.I. devo evitare di addentrarmi troppo nelle altrui vicende,pena danneggiamento,modifica,distorsione dei percorsi di vita degli stessi.
Ma sono in attesa del nulla-osta di un professionista presente sul forum che,a sua insaputa,tra l'altro,deve dare parere favorevole o contrario....
Scherzo,ovviamente,ma non troppo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Con il mio basso Q.I. devo evitare di addentrarmi troppo nelle altrui vicende,pena danneggiamento,modifica,distorsione dei percorsi di vita degli stessi.
> Ma sono in attesa del nulla-osta di un professionista presente sul forum che,a sua insaputa,tra l'altro,deve dare parere favorevole o contrario....
> Scherzo,ovviamente,ma non troppo


Eeehhhh? 
Che hai mangiato a pranzo ?


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehhhh?
> Che hai mangiato a pranzo ?


Nulla,Fiammetta,ho risposto ad Ipazia,altrimenti non ne avrei più parlato,per me episodio archiviato.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nulla,Fiammetta,ho risposto ad Ipazia,altrimenti non ne avrei più parlato,per me episodio archiviato.


Stavo scherzando


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo . Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto . Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole . Per me è solo dolore e schifo . Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa ? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


Io subito l'aggredii verbalmente, in modo truculento dicendole quello che citi...e, forse mi è servito ad esorcizzare e scaricare subito il primo pensiero "animalesco" che giocoforza si ha in simili frangenti. Ci penso ancora, si, ma non è un pensiero costante e impossibile da rifuggire.
Il più doloroso e difficile è riscontrare l'assenza di collaborazione e di volontà di ricucire, da parte sua , come già ho detto.


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io subito l'aggredii verbalmente, in modo truculento dicendole quello che citi...e, forse mi è servito ad esorcizzare e scaricare subito il primo pensiero "animalesco" che giocoforza si ha in simili frangenti. Ci penso ancora, si, ma non è un pensiero costante e impossibile da rifuggire.
> Il più doloroso e difficile è riscontrare l'assenza di collaborazione e di volontà di ricucire, da parte sua , come già ho detto.


A suo tempo,da vigliacco immaturo trentenne,aggirai il problema,separandomi senza mai chiedere,non la feci parlare,avvocato,giudice e via.
In questo modo evitai di affrontare la via crucis di chi decide di stare,di pensarla nel sesso con l'altro,di vederla sorridente e sudata nuda abbracciata all'altro,appena finito di fare l'amore,non vedendola più,seppellii tutto.va detto che non vi erano figli di mezzo.
Ma,leggendo qui tante testimonianze,credo opterei comunque per un aiuto esterno,magari atto a ricondurre alle giuste dimensioni il problema.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo . Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto .* Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole . Per me è solo dolore e schifo* . Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa ? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


Non necessariamente sarà come il neretto, la prospettiva sua potrebbe cambiare nel tempo e trasformarsi in schifo anche per lei, disistima delle sue azioni e di se stessa.
Ma questo dipende dalla ricostruzione di voi, non da lei sola, non da tu solo. 
E per dirla tutta puo essere che lei non arrivi mai a questo, nel qual caso non ricostruirete un bel niente, secondo me.
I giochi sono comunque aperti.
Quanto alle immagini sulla loro intimità devi pensare che la nostra animalità umana è fatta di questo, di niente di sacro e di pulito, solo di fluidi carne, sangue. Prima di qualsiasi cosa siamo questo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A suo tempo,da vigliacco immaturo trentenne,aggirai il problema,separandomi senza mai chiedere,non la feci parlare,avvocato,giudice e via.
> *In questo modo evitai di affrontare la via crucis di chi decide di stare,di pensarla nel sesso con l'altro,di vederla sorridente e sudata nuda abbracciata all'altro,appena finito di fare l'amore,non vedendola più,seppellii tutto*.va detto che non vi erano figli di mezzo.
> Ma,leggendo qui tante testimonianze,credo opterei comunque per un aiuto esterno,magari atto a ricondurre alle giuste dimensioni il problema.


Quella in grassetto è la parte più devastante per chi cerca di rimanere ..........................


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo . Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto . Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole . Per me è solo dolore e schifo . Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa ? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


Franco, attento a quei pensieri. Sono produzioni tue.  

Stai prendendo scampoli di realtà e li stai amplificando. Ti fai male da solo. 
Quel giro di pensieri sono una distorsione che in ogni caso ti porta lontano dal fulcro. Ossia che stai male. Perchè lei, senza il tuo consenso, ti ha escluso pesantemente da una sua parte di vita che eravate concordi a ritenere solo vostra. 
Vai a quello, non prendere giri larghi. 

Dubito fortemente che in una qualche parte di lei ci fosse anche il più recondito pensiero di umiliarti come ti stai immaginando tu. 
Non c'è stata nessuna orgia. 
Non c'è stato nessun mescolamento di saliva. 
Niente di tutto quello che stai immaginando. 

Loro insieme sono un qualcosa da cui tu eri escluso. A ogni livello. Molto probabilmente. 
Non puoi entrarci a forza...ti fustighi da solo così..che prendi l'esclusione (che è il fulcro) e provi a includerti tu ma come "residuo" che ti ridà indietro solo schifo. Tu non c'eri fra loro. In nessun momento. 

Piuttosto, anzichè concentrarti su particolari che ti umiliano e ti fanno sentire forte l'abuso (che è abuso della tua fiducia e del tuo consenso a lei) e che non sono reali, concentrati sul fatto, e quindi sul chiederle, cosa stesse cercando in questa storia. 
Questo sì è importante.


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello!


Bello?...
Cosa?


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Con il mio basso Q.I. devo evitare di addentrarmi troppo nelle altrui vicende,pena danneggiamento,modifica,distorsione dei percorsi di vita degli stessi.
> Ma sono in attesa del nulla-osta di un professionista presente sul forum che,a sua insaputa,tra l'altro,deve dare parere favorevole o contrario....
> Scherzo,ovviamente,ma non troppo


Son dovuta andare a rileggere per capire...adesso ho capito 

Però non fare il formale dai!, preferisco la tua versione più goliardica. 
Non che tu debba lasciarti influenzare da me, sia ben chiaro...ma se posso esprimere un desiderio, questo è 

Io qua dentro parto dal presupposto, tutto mio, che non mi si voglia offendere in nessun modo. 
E che nove su dieci non ci si capisce per un qualche gap comunicativo. Che provo a ricercare. Di solito si trova dove non ci si è intesi, se si trova la pazienza di provare a spiegarsi. 

Poi vabbè...se quando provo a dialogare mi rendo conto che l'ascolto dall'altra parte non è ascolto vero ma solo attesa per dare una replica, io mi rompo il cazzo e non spreco più neanche un milligrammo di energia. Ma sono casi limite. Per fortuna


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Son dovuta andare a rileggere per capire...adesso ho capito
> 
> Però non fare il formale dai!, preferisco la tua versione più goliardica.
> Non che tu debba lasciarti influenzare da me, sia ben chiaro...ma se posso esprimere un desiderio, questo è
> ...


Tranquilla,caso archiviato,da parte mia,se non mi chiedevi chiarimenti,manco ne parlavo.
È che a volte ho la sensazione che qui ci sia un gruppo di persone che,grazie ad un'infarinatura culturale un po' più estesa di altri,il che NON ne fa i Soloni della situazione,abbia la puzza sotto il naso quando gli interventi altrui non li ritiene di una caratura consona al livello 
del salottino.
Questo non solo nei miei confronti,ma mediamente su molti nuovi arrivati ritenuti un po' troppo sempliciotti nei loro interventi.
Comunque sono sicuro sia solo una mia impressione......


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tranquilla,caso archiviato,da parte mia,se non mi chiedevi chiarimenti,manco ne parlavo.
> È che a volte ho la sensazione che qui ci sia un gruppo di persone che,grazie ad un'infarinatura culturale un po' più estesa di altri,il che NON ne fa i Soloni della situazione,abbia la puzza sotto il naso quando gli interventi altrui non li ritiene di una caratura consona al livello
> del salottino.
> Questo non solo nei miei confronti,ma mediamente su molti nuovi arrivati ritenuti un po' troppo sempliciotti nei loro interventi.
> Comunque sono sicuro sia solo una mia impressione......


.
e dai non dire così vedi come scrivo io  mai nessuno mi ha fatto pesare il mio modo di scrivere , certo delle volte faccio fatica a capire perchè è vero che ci sono persone molto intelligenti e preparate  e mi astengo perchè non capisco o non ho voglia di leggere attentamente.
 Ti devo dire che prima me la prendevo ora non ci faccio più caso , quindi replica e passa oltre :up:


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tranquilla,caso archiviato,da parte mia,se non mi chiedevi chiarimenti,manco ne parlavo.
> È che a volte ho la sensazione che qui ci sia un gruppo di persone che,grazie ad un'infarinatura culturale un po' più estesa di altri,il che NON ne fa i Soloni della situazione,abbia la puzza sotto il naso quando gli interventi altrui non li ritiene di una caratura consona al livello
> del salottino.
> Questo non solo nei miei confronti,ma mediamente su molti nuovi arrivati ritenuti un po' troppo sempliciotti nei loro interventi.
> Comunque sono sicuro sia solo una mia impressione......


Sono una curiosa  

A me non sembra...se devo essere sincera. Però se hai questa sensazione, tenerla giù non serve a molto. Nel senso che partendo da quel presupposto, la comunicazione si chiude. E forse una cosa buona sarebbe dichiarare queste cose e poi vedere che succede. Certo che  se dall'altra parte rispondono, no guarda, mica volevo fare il solone poi bisogna anche credergli. Che partire avendo già deciso le risposte giuste dell'altro, secondo me meglio non partire. No? 

Io non leggo interventi sempliciotti però. Leggo interventi di persone che da più o meno tempo ragionano su queste cose e quindi a volte si vede la differenza. 

Un po' quello che avevo provato a dirti in un altro 3d ...c'è un bel gap fra un tradito ieri, e una Brunetta (mi perdoni se la prendo sempre ad esempio)...e la differenza è che in un tradito ieri il dolore è talmente vivo che rende difficile guardare con lucidità e una brunetta sono tipo dieci anni che ci ragiona e ci sragiona, quindi il suo dolore è più lontano. Depotenziato. 

Questo non significa che lei dica sempre cose giuste e che un tradito ieri sia un non senziente obnubilato dal dolore. 

Ma credo che la lucidità di chi ha già fatto la fatica di elaborare la botta del tradimento possa essere utile. 

Poi ognuno deve ragionare con la sua testa e secondo le sue esperienze. 

Io sono sempre stata convinta che in un posto come questo servano tante teste. Più ce ne sono meglio è. Più sono diverse meglio è. 
Certo, per far convivere tante serve un requisito di base, ossia che quelle teste tutte insieme partano dal presupposto che stanno regalando tempo a sconosciuti e che lo fanno non per avere ragione, ma perchè serve innanzitutto a loro continuare a condividere esperienze e vissuti. Non so se mi spiego. 

In ogni caso, ribadisco il desiderio: trilo informale :ballo:

(come facevo il tifo per me quando mi rompevano il cazzo che ero prolissa, e complessa etc etc...è che io son così...mica cambio per gli altri ).


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e dai non dire così vedi come scrivo io  mai nessuno mi ha fatto pesare il mio modo di scrivere , certo delle volte faccio fatica a capire perchè è vero che ci sono persone molto intelligenti e preparate  e mi astengo perchè non capisco o non ho voglia di leggere attentamente.
> Ti devo dire che prima me la prendevo ora non ci faccio più caso , quindi replica e passa oltre :up:


Giusta risposta. Bisogna chiedere il titolo dell'ultimo libro pubblicato.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A suo tempo,da vigliacco immaturo trentenne,aggirai il problema,separandomi senza mai chiedere,non la feci parlare,avvocato,giudice e via.
> In questo modo evitai di affrontare la via crucis di chi decide di stare,di pensarla nel sesso con l'altro,di vederla sorridente e sudata nuda abbracciata all'altro,appena finito di fare l'amore,non vedendola più,seppellii tutto.va detto che non vi erano figli di mezzo.
> Ma,leggendo qui tante testimonianze,credo opterei comunque per un aiuto esterno,magari atto a ricondurre alle giuste dimensioni il problema.


Come dicevo, lei si sta rimangiando anche quelle mezze ammissioni,peraltro inevitabili, dette a caldo; questo non capisco se, per immaturità, egocentrismo,incoscienza,oppure, per non ammettere il torto nella probabile separazione (del resto solo rinviata :la portai subito dal mio avvocato appena scopersi i fatti) e, quindi l'addebito che, evidentemente influisce non solo e non tanto sulla sua "reputazione" ma, sul diritto successorio e sugli alimenti....so forse è questo!


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono una curiosa
> 
> A me non sembra...se devo essere sincera. Però se hai questa sensazione, tenerla giù non serve a molto. Nel senso che partendo da quel presupposto, la comunicazione si chiude. E forse una cosa buona sarebbe dichiarare queste cose e poi vedere che succede. Certo che  se dall'altra parte rispondono, no guarda, mica volevo fare il solone poi bisogna anche credergli. Che partire avendo già deciso le risposte giuste dell'altro, secondo me meglio non partire. No?
> 
> ...


Ipazia,da quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui,ho tirato fuori una mia vecchia tara,all'inizio mi è sembrato di riaprire una vecchia ferita,dolore,bruciore,odio verso chi mi ha tradito scopando con un altro.
Se dicessi che le cose stanno ancora così oggi,mentirei.
Brunetta non la digerivo,tuttora devo prenderla con le pinze,ma ora il suo punto di vista sul tradimento non è più lontanissimo da me,e non è il suo ad essersi spostato.
Oggi riesco a focalizzare meglio la meschinità del tradimento sulla menzogna,non sull,intimità violata,che pur non mi lascia indifferente.
Se indugiavo più del dovuto a porre domande,in questo caso,a Franco,era per capire e inquadrare meglio la situazione.
Gli ho chiesto cosa sentiva,ho detto la mia opinione,ma sopratutto volevo farlo parlare.
A suo tempo io ho avuto estremo bisogno di parlare di sfogarmi e di dire cosa stava succedendo a qualcuno,ma ero solo e mi è rimasto tutto dentro.
Sentendo proprio l'ultimo suo post ho capito che ho svoltato,il malessere ora mi è dato dall'immagine della brutta atmosfera che si deve respirare in questo momento in quella casa,non l'immagine della moglie che lo tradisce con un altro,e questo è un fatto.
Io sono qui,ho abbastanza onestà intellettuale per capire e ammettere se esagero,prerogativa non di tutti qua dentro...


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Questo forum può aiutare o fare danni......cercare sempre di interpretare quel che non si è visto distorcendo così la realtà sulla base del proprio vissuto, induce maggiore confusione e ansia in chi già di per sé vive una situazione di stress.* E' come bombardare di flash una persona già abbag*liata.
> Non so, ci vedo una certa morbosità. E' solo un mia impressione, ma mi piacerebbe sentire il parere più esperto di @_twinpeaks_



Sì, certo, è così. Questo forum ha un aspetto psicologicamente positivo: vi si può scodellare, protetti dalla distanza e dall'anonimato proprio e altrui, pensieri, vicende e vissuti che si esita lungamente a comunicare a un terapeuta.
L'aspetto che può essere psicologicamente negativo - anche molto negativo - è che chi replica inevitabilmente proietta sul vissuto altrui il proprio, mai privo di elementi conturbanti, visto il tema del forum; e suscita così in chi ha recentemente subito il trauma del tradimento pensieri che stanno sempre in agguato, e possono essere distruttivi (vero o falso che sia il contenuto della comunicazione).


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia,da quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui,ho tirato fuori una mia vecchia tara,all'inizio mi è sembrato di riaprire una vecchia ferita,dolore,bruciore,odio verso chi mi ha tradito scopando con un altro.
> Se dicessi che le cose stanno ancora così oggi,mentirei.
> Brunetta non la digerivo,tuttora devo prenderla con le pinze,ma ora il suo punto di vista sul tradimento non è più lontanissimo da me,e non è il suo ad essersi spostato.
> Oggi riesco a focalizzare meglio la meschinità del tradimento sulla menzogna,non sull,intimità violata,che pur non mi lascia indifferente.
> ...


Sai che mi è piaciuto molto questo che hai scritto? 
veramente  e ad un doppio livello

sono contenta che il tuo dolore si stia depotenziando e stia prendendo collocazione e mi piace sempre molto quando le persone spiegano chiaramente le intenzioni che sostengono il loro pensiero...è una mia tara questa, di una che fatica a cogliere i doppi sensi pur cogliendo la sensazione dell'implicito in modo forte (un ringraziamento alla mia mamma :carneval...e il fatto che tu sia esplicito e diretto secondo me è proprio una cosa bella.  

Penso che sia l'unico modo per poter comunicare serenamente in un posto come questo in cui si tratta roba sensibile e pesante e dove è facile travalicare, confondersi, proiettare...ma se si riesce a dire chiaramente come hai fatto tu, diventa una risorsa importante. Per tutti.

Poi, ecco, mi sento anche un po' idiota a dire che non tutti possono piacerci e non si può piacere a tutti...ma è una di quelle cose da saggezza popolare che non perde il suo valore. Io di mio ci aggiungo che anche da chi non piace, in particolare da chi non piace, se c'è da entrambe le parti la tensione a tener aperta la comunicazione e non battagliare sulla ragione e sul torto, si possa imparare un sacco di roba, senza perdere quel che si è e il piacere o non piacere. Spesso più che dalla gente che piace (che tendenzialmente piace perchè è confermante).  

E penso che sia importante che tu abbia scritto qui a [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] quello che hai scritto...porta il senso del tempo che passa e l'importanza dell'affrontarsi e dell'affrontare. Ricordando che "ora non è sempre".


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . *Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo *. Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto . Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole . Per me è solo dolore e schifo . *Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa *? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


Anche per te sarà impossibile dimenticarlo. Il ricordo resterà sempre, per entrambi. Può essere disattivato, nel senso che è possibile che in futuro non provochi più, nè in te nè in lei, forti emozioni (positive o negative che siano). Nel piacere, nel dolore, nella gioia e nella disperazione siamo sempre soli. Questo è un grande mistero, che prelude e annuncia il mistero della morte; e detto per inciso, spiega anche come mai sia possibile a una persona che ne ama un'altra tradirla, e ingannarsi dicendosi, che se appena riuscirà a nascondere il tradimento (e ci riuscirà di sicuro), la persona amata non ne subirà alcun danno. 
"Da due prospettive così diverse potrete arrivare a una sintesi condivisa" quando accetterete entrambi che non siete più le stesse persone di prima. L'evento vi ha cambiato e continuerà a cambiarvi. Come vi cambierà dipende da voi; certo, dal vostro rapporto, ma anzitutto dal rapporto che ciascuno di voi riuscirà a stabilire con il nuovo se stesso che gli si presenta: e a te, ora si presenta con questa faccia che ti fa paura.
Fai bene ad avere timore di te stesso, ti aiuta a essere prudente. Se permetti un suggerimento, cerca di essere MOLTO prudente con i figli. Evita con la massima cura che ti scappi di bocca l'accusa di tradimento rivolta a tua moglie. Quando loro sono in casa non credere che tanto sono lontani e non possono sentirti. Se ti senti salire la rabbia piuttosto esci di casa, se vuoi parlare con tua moglie fatelo quando siete veramente soli. 
Questo, anzitutto per proteggere i figli, ma anche per proteggere te e tua moglie, che in questa difficile circostanza avete bisogno, per stabilire un legame con il passato delle vostre identità, di continuare a pensarvi come padre e madre.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Anche per te sarà impossibile dimenticarlo. Il ricordo resterà sempre, per entrambi. Può essere disattivato, nel senso che è possibile che in futuro non provochi più, nè in te nè in lei, forti emozioni (positive o negative che siano). Nel piacere, nel dolore, nella gioia e nella disperazione siamo sempre soli. Questo è un grande mistero, che prelude e annuncia il mistero della morte; e detto per inciso, spiega anche come mai sia possibile a una persona che ne ama un'altra tradirla, e ingannarsi dicendosi, che se appena riuscirà a nascondere il tradimento (e ci riuscirà di sicuro), la persona amata non ne subirà alcun danno.
> "Da due prospettive così diverse potrete arrivare a una sintesi condivisa" quando accetterete entrambi che non siete più le stesse persone di prima. L'evento vi ha cambiato e continuerà a cambiarvi. Come vi cambierà dipende da voi; certo, dal vostro rapporto, ma anzitutto dal rapporto che ciascuno di voi riuscirà a stabilire con il nuovo se stesso che gli si presenta: e a te, ora si presenta con questa faccia che ti fa paura.
> Fai bene ad avere timore di te stesso, ti aiuta a essere prudente. Se permetti un suggerimento, cerca di essere MOLTO prudente con i figli. Evita con la massima cura che ti scappi di bocca l'accusa di tradimento rivolta a tua moglie. Quando loro sono in casa non credere che tanto sono lontani e non possono sentirti. Se ti senti salire la rabbia piuttosto esci di casa, se vuoi parlare con tua moglie fatelo quando siete veramente soli.
> Questo, anzitutto per proteggere i figli, ma anche per proteggere te e tua moglie, che in questa difficile circostanza avete bisogno, per stabilire un legame con il passato delle vostre identità, di continuare a pensarvi come padre e madre.


quoto!.

ciao [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . *Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo . Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto . Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole *. Per me è solo dolore e schifo . Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa ? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


Tutti i tuoi pensieri credo siano fisiologici a caldo, poi il centro si sposta. Sicuramente il movente per lei era qualcosa di piacevole altrimenti non si sarebbe mossa, ma non è detto che i ricordi a riguardo rimangano sempre tali. Sono anch'io una persona tradita e capisco bene la sensazione di violenza che descrivi, ma per quello che percepisco adesso, da tanti dettagli e non solo per dichiarazione diretta, la rievocazione del periodo (ai tempi sicuramente bello) è tutt'altro che gradevole. E' come se lui ora si vedesse con i miei occhi e percepisse lo stesso schifo che provo io, anche nei confronti di quella persona che pure tanto l'aveva attratto. Qui, questa cosa della ritrattazione dell'amante, non è mai stata vista come un buon segno, ma a me non è dispiaciuta. Tutto ciò per dire banalmente che l'evoluzione di ogni storia è una serie di orme speciali e uniche, anche se tanti panorami sembrano ricalcati gli uni sugli altri.


Ps: bellissimi tutti gli interventi di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tutti i tuoi pensieri credo siano fisiologici a caldo, poi il centro si sposta. Sicuramente il movente per lei era qualcosa di piacevole altrimenti non si sarebbe mossa, ma non è detto che i ricordi a riguardo rimangano sempre tali. Sono anch'io una persona tradita e capisco bene la sensazione di violenza che descrivi, ma per quello che percepisco adesso, da tanti dettagli e non solo per dichiarazione diretta, la rievocazione del periodo (ai tempi sicuramente bello) è tutt'altro che gradevole. E' come se lui ora si vedesse con i miei occhi e percepisse lo stesso schifo che provo io, anche nei confronti di quella persona che pure tanto l'aveva attratto. Qui, questa cosa della ritrattazione dell'amante, non è mai stata vista come un buon segno, ma a me non è dispiaciuta. T*utto ciò per dire banalmente che l'evoluzione di ogni storia è una serie di orme speciali e uniche, anche se tanti panorami sembrano ricalcati gli uni sugli altri.*
> 
> 
> Ps: bellissimi tutti gli interventi di @_ipazia_


Ciao! 

Quel grassetto è importante...molto secondo me. 

...e grazie


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao franco sono un tuo collega . Fatevi aiutare e butta fuori tutto , sfogati , pretendi che ti ascolti . Non pensare di risolvere da solo o di prendere scorciatoie , non esistono . Io passai oltre un anno di puro delirio dove alla fine mia moglie avrebbe avuto ragione a sbattermi fuori casa , seppure quello tradito fossi io . Un abbraccio per tutti e 4 voi .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma qualche giorno ancora penso sia possibile aspettare . Ora sono a casa solo lei al lavoro i figli in parrocchia e sto pensando . Magari è un errore perché forse vado troppo oltre ma sono aspetti nuovi che mi vengono in mente e che voglio affrontare con lei . Ho pensato che comunque sarà per lei impossibile dimenticarlo . Le emozioni le sensazioni provate in questa cosa solo loro le hanno dato qualcosa , qualcosa di positivo altrimenti non l avrebbe fatto . Quindi nonostante tutto per lei sarà un ricordo piacevole . Per me è solo dolore e schifo . Ecco da due prospettive così opposte come potremo arrivare ad una sintesi comune e condivisa ? Poi il pensare di loro assieme . Immagino quei seni offerti a lui e poi o prima offerti a me . Sono stato come un partecipante a sua insaputa ad un orgia . Non so se riesco a farmi capire . E questo mi fa schifo . Pensare che le nostre salive si sono mischiate alle loro salive . Mi sento violentato .


Non immaginavo un uomo che percepisse questo.


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non immaginavo un uomo che percepisse questo.


?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bello?...
> Cosa?


La visione di chi ritrova se stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tranquilla,caso archiviato,da parte mia,se non mi chiedevi chiarimenti,manco ne parlavo.
> È che a volte ho la sensazione che qui ci sia un gruppo di persone che,grazie ad un'infarinatura culturale un po' più estesa di altri,il che NON ne fa i Soloni della situazione,abbia la puzza sotto il naso quando gli interventi altrui non li ritiene di una caratura consona al livello
> del salottino.
> Questo non solo nei miei confronti,ma mediamente su molti nuovi arrivati ritenuti un po' troppo sempliciotti nei loro interventi.
> Comunque sono sicuro sia solo una mia impressione......


Ma va'! Non è assolutamente vero.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono una curiosa
> 
> A me non sembra...se devo essere sincera. Però se hai questa sensazione, tenerla giù non serve a molto. Nel senso che partendo da quel presupposto, la comunicazione si chiude. E forse una cosa buona sarebbe dichiarare queste cose e poi vedere che succede. Certo che  se dall'altra parte rispondono, no guarda, mica volevo fare il solone poi bisogna anche credergli. Che partire avendo già deciso le risposte giuste dell'altro, secondo me meglio non partire. No?
> 
> ...


Eri? :carneval:


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non immaginavo un uomo che percepisse questo.


Perché non lo immaginavi ? Cosa c è di così inusuale


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ?


La promiscuità.
La gelosia, il fastidio per la violazione del "diritto di possesso" li ho letti molte volte. Ma il disgusto per la promiscuità non l'ho letto.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri? :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


ma se uso anche l'espressione fotografica adesso, più sintetica di così! 

(c'è anche una discordanza logica nel periodo:facepalm::rotfl


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La promiscuità.
> La gelosia, il fastidio per la violazione del "diritto di possesso" li ho letti molte volte. Ma il disgusto per la promiscuità non l'ho letto.


Promiscuità . Hai detto bene non riuscivo a trovare il termine adatto. Una promiscuità imposta , lui sapeva di noi e lei gli ha permesso di scegliere io non sapevo di loro e l ho subita . Ha avuto più riguardo verso lui che verso me .Forse ti sembra assurdo tutto questo . Ma io lo vivo come una violenza .


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Promiscuità . Hai detto bene non riuscivo a trovare il termine adatto. Una promiscuità *imposta* , lui sapeva di noi e lei gli ha permesso di scegliere io non sapevo di loro e l ho subita . Ha avuto più riguardo verso lui che verso me .Forse ti sembra assurdo tutto questo . Ma io lo vivo come una violenza .


E' l'imposizione ad essere vessatoria. La mancanza di consensualità e di condivisione. 

Può essere che tu senta in modo forte, violento appunto, quell'imposizione? 

Non confrontarti con lui nella tua testa franco, non siete minimamente paragonabili. Dubito lo siate mai stati per lei...chiedi a lei chiarimenti piuttosto, non interpretare nella tua testa. Diventa un discorso molto suscettibile delle distorsioni del dolore...e il dolore inganna, che va a cercare la rabbia per uscire...e se rabbia deve essere, rabbia sia. Ma per fatti concreti. Non per interpretazioni. E non tanto per lei. Quanto per te. Per il tuo sguardo su di te. 

Facendo attenzione a quel che ti ha detto anche twin...scegliere spazi e tempi in cui siete soli. Sicuramente soli.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Anche per te sarà impossibile dimenticarlo. Il ricordo resterà sempre, per entrambi. Può essere disattivato, nel senso che è possibile che in futuro non provochi più, nè in te nè in lei, forti emozioni (positive o negative che siano). Nel piacere, nel dolore, nella gioia e nella disperazione siamo sempre soli. Questo è un grande mistero, che prelude e annuncia il mistero della morte; e detto per inciso, spiega anche come mai sia possibile a una persona che ne ama un'altra tradirla, e ingannarsi dicendosi, che se appena riuscirà a nascondere il tradimento (e ci riuscirà di sicuro), la persona amata non ne subirà alcun danno.
> "Da due prospettive così diverse potrete arrivare a una sintesi condivisa" quando accetterete entrambi che non siete più le stesse persone di prima. L'evento vi ha cambiato e continuerà a cambiarvi. Come vi cambierà dipende da voi; certo, dal vostro rapporto, ma anzitutto dal rapporto che ciascuno di voi riuscirà a stabilire con il nuovo se stesso che gli si presenta: e a te, ora si presenta con questa faccia che ti fa paura.
> Fai bene ad avere timore di te stesso, ti aiuta a essere prudente. Se permetti un suggerimento, cerca di essere MOLTO prudente con i figli. Evita con la massima cura che ti scappi di bocca l'accusa di tradimento rivolta a tua moglie. Quando loro sono in casa non credere che tanto sono lontani e non possono sentirti. Se ti senti salire la rabbia piuttosto esci di casa, se vuoi parlare con tua moglie fatelo quando siete veramente soli.
> Questo, anzitutto per proteggere i figli, ma anche per proteggere te e tua moglie, che in questa difficile circostanza avete bisogno, per stabilire un legame con il passato delle vostre identità, di continuare a pensarvi come padre e madre.


Bellissimo post.

Grazie


----------



## void (5 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, certo, è così. Questo forum ha un aspetto psicologicamente positivo: vi si può scodellare, protetti dalla distanza e dall'anonimato proprio e altrui, pensieri, vicende e vissuti che si esita lungamente a comunicare a un terapeuta.
> L'aspetto che può essere psicologicamente negativo - anche molto negativo - è che chi replica inevitabilmente proietta sul vissuto altrui il proprio, mai privo di elementi conturbanti, visto il tema del forum; e suscita così in chi ha recentemente subito il trauma del tradimento pensieri che stanno sempre in agguato, e possono essere distruttivi (vero o falso che sia il contenuto della comunicazione).


Grazie per la risposta che va oltre tutto quello che avrei potuto aggiungere io.

Mi sono affacciato a questo forum per cercare di trovare nelle esperienze degli altri spunti per riempire il vuoto che ho dentro. Traditore e tradito, due esperienze che mi hanno permesso di guardare le due realtà da opposte angolazioni, eliminando nell'immediato i conflitti e i pensieri scuri che ora pervadono Franco, ma alla fine, a lungo andare mi hanno diviso dentro. Due placche tettoniche che la deriva quotidiana spinge una contro l'altra, fa sollevare il magma con la sensazione di non riuscire a più a gestire la fuoriuscita di lava, in procinto di diventare eruzione. 
Paradossalmente questo forum, se da una parte mi ha fatto riconoscere pezzi di me' nell'esperienza di altri, dall'altra ha aumentato la mia ansia. Una sorta di eccitazione delle placche tettoniche dovuta ai sovrastimoli che ricevo leggendo qui. Sto pensando infatti di cercare un aiuto esterno.

In funzione di questo, la mia domanda rivolta a te che sei (spero di non sbagliare) uno psicoanalista. 
Il dubbio quotidiano mi ha insegnato a non avere certezze, a non dare più niente per scontato; a vedere le cose da una prospettiva diversa. Ho capito per esempio cosa intendeva @_farfalla_ con quella frase che fece incazzare molti, perché ci ero passato. Sento e vivo la frustrazione di Franco, perché ci sono passato.  
E soprattutto ho imparato una cosa: non giudicare mai.

Ho già fatto tanti danni alla mia vita per poter pensare di farne in quella degli altri, soprattutto in momenti come quelli che sta passando Franco, perciò senza voler insegnare niente a nessuno, dal basso della cultura che non ho, mi pongo dei dubbi, continuamente. Per umiltà e non per arroganza.
Grazie ancora della risposta chiarificatoria, un saluto a tutti (nessuno escluso) e un abbraccio forte, anzi fortissimo a Franco.


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta che va oltre tutto quello che avrei potuto aggiungere io.
> 
> Mi sono affacciato a questo forum per cercare di trovare nelle esperienze degli altri spunti per riempire il vuoto che ho dentro. Traditore e tradito, due esperienze che mi hanno permesso di guardare le due realtà da opposte angolazioni, eliminando nell'immediato i conflitti e i pensieri scuri che ora pervadono Franco, ma alla fine, a lungo andare mi hanno diviso dentro. Due placche tettoniche che la deriva quotidiana spinge una contro l'altra, fa sollevare il magma con la sensazione di non riuscire a più a gestire la fuoriuscita di lava, in procinto di diventare eruzione.
> Paradossalmente questo forum, se da una parte mi ha fatto riconoscere pezzi di me' nell'esperienza di altri, dall'altra ha aumentato la mia ansia. Una sorta di eccitazione delle placche tettoniche dovuta ai sovrastimoli che ricevo leggendo qui. Sto pensando infatti di cercare un aiuto esterno.
> ...


Eviterò da adesso in avanti di dire la mia sui tuoi post,anche perché mi manca la non arroganza o umiltà di prendere il post di un altro,appiccicarlo al muro e dire :"ecco,secondo me,questo è ciò che non si deve fare!,ma se lo dice anche il professore,ho fatto bene a fare questa merdata".
Se non capisci che il vulnus è nel metodo e non nel merito,non è la cultura a farti difetto purtroppo...


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] per piacere ! Vi leggo entrambi con piacere ognuno con il proprio modo di vedere e di esprimersi . Entrambi vi leggo con piacere . Un grazie ad entrambi e spero di trovarvi sempre .


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] per piacere ! Vi leggo entrambi con piacere ognuno con il proprio modo di vedere e di esprimersi . Entrambi vi leggo con piacere . Un grazie ad entrambi e spero di trovarvi sempre .


Tranquillo e scusa l'ot prolungato,come ho già scritto,per me la diatriba è finita,a meno di altre "affissioni" non richieste...
Cambiando discorso,come stai?
Mi raccomando,rispondimi solo se ciò non ti causa problemi di alcun tipo


----------



## Woland (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buondì, volevo dire la mia sperando che mal non mi incolga perchè a quanto leggo qui bisogna stare attenti a quello che uno scrive, come lo scrive etc... 

Trilo secondo me detto con la massima stima ne stai facendo troppo unaquestione personale. 

Mi autodenuncio, ho quotato il messaggio di void che tanto ti ha infastidito. E l'ho fatto non perchè ho detto sai che c'è adesso faccio un dispetto a quel morbosone dell'utente Trilobita ma perchè ne condividevo il CONCETTO. Punto. In questo forum si parla di una tematica che è già di per se stessa morbosa, se poi ci aggiungiamo il nostro vissuto, i nostri conflitti irrisolti, le nostre paure, le nostre proiezioni, non volendo, ripeto in assoluta buona fede, potrebbe esserci il rischio di esacerbare l'animo già provato di una persona che ha appena scoperto un tradimento. Ma questo non vale solo per te ma per tutti. Tutto qui, guardiamo avanti e smettiamo di farne una questione personale per ogni cosa. Poi fate un pò come vi pare eh. Buona domenica a tutti.


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Buondì, volevo dire la mia sperando che mal non mi incolga perchè a quanto leggo qui bisogna stare attenti a quello che uno scrive, come lo scrive etc...
> 
> Trilo secondo me detto con la massima stima ne stai facendo troppo unaquestione personale.
> 
> Mi autodenuncio, ho quotato il messaggio di void che tanto ti ha infastidito. E l'ho fatto non perchè ho detto sai che c'è adesso faccio un dispetto a quel morbosone dell'utente Trilobita ma perchè ne condividevo il CONCETTO. Punto. In questo forum si parla di una tematica che è già di per se stessa morbosa, se poi ci aggiungiamo il nostro vissuto, i nostri conflitti irrisolti, le nostre paure, le nostre proiezioni, non volendo, ripeto in assoluta buona fede, potrebbe esserci il rischio di esacerbare l'animo già provato di una persona che ha appena scoperto un tradimento. Ma questo non vale solo per te ma per tutti. Tutto qui, guardiamo avanti e smettiamo di farne una questione personale per ogni cosa. Poi fate un pò come vi pare eh. Buona domenica a tutti.


Ho un dubbio...probabilmente sono un pazzo,minimo un visionario...
Questione personale?
Ma il post preso ad esempio era il mio o uno qualsiasi,anonimo?
Ma non mi sembra così difficile da capire....
Basta,non rispondo più,io parlo di metodo,voi di merito,quindi non ci capiamo,tempo sprecato,mio e vostro.


----------



## Woland (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho un dubbio...*probabilmente sono un pazzo,minimo un visionario*...
> Questione personale?
> Ma il post preso ad esempio era il mio o uno qualsiasi,anonimo?
> Ma non mi sembra così difficile da capire....
> Basta,non rispondo più,io parlo di metodo,voi di merito,quindi non ci capiamo,tempo sprecato,mio e vostro.


No, sei solo un pò permaloso  
Tanto intelligente quanto permaloso. E la chiudo anch'io, ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Buondì, volevo dire la mia sperando che mal non mi incolga perchè a quanto leggo qui bisogna stare attenti a quello che uno scrive, come lo scrive etc...
> 
> Trilo secondo me detto con la massima stima ne stai facendo troppo unaquestione personale.
> 
> Mi autodenuncio, ho quotato il messaggio di void che tanto ti ha infastidito. E l'ho fatto non perchè ho detto sai che c'è adesso faccio un dispetto a quel morbosone dell'utente Trilobita ma perchè ne condividevo il CONCETTO. Punto. In questo forum si parla di una tematica che è già di per se stessa morbosa, se poi ci aggiungiamo il nostro vissuto, i nostri conflitti irrisolti, le nostre paure, le nostre proiezioni, non volendo, ripeto in assoluta buona fede, potrebbe esserci il rischio di esacerbare l'animo già provato di una persona che ha appena scoperto un tradimento. Ma questo non vale solo per te ma per tutti. Tutto qui, guardiamo avanti e smettiamo di farne una questione personale per ogni cosa. Poi fate un pò come vi pare eh. Buona domenica a tutti.





trilobita ha detto:


> Ho un dubbio...probabilmente sono un pazzo,minimo un visionario...
> Questione personale?
> Ma il post preso ad esempio era il mio o uno qualsiasi,anonimo?
> Ma non mi sembra così difficile da capire....
> Basta,non rispondo più,io parlo di metodo,voi di merito,quindi non ci capiamo,tempo sprecato,mio e vostro.


Vi offro un buon piatto di lasagne e un buon vino ..cosi mangiando e chiacchierando le spigolature si limano


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi offro un buon piatto di lasagne e un buon vino ..cosi mangiando e chiacchierando le spigolature si limano



ma infatti, trilo accetta il consiglio di fiamma che mi sa essere una buona cuoca, oltre ad essere simpatica...... e di compagnia.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ma infatti, trilo accetta il consiglio di fiamma che mi sa essere una buona cuoca, oltre ad essere simpatica...... e di compagnia.


Oggi anche maialino in porchetta e patate a ricciolo in forno 
Favorite pure


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi anche maialino in porchetta e patate a ricciolo in forno
> Favorite pure


trilo io accetterei....l'invito se fossi in te.
io lavoro...........purtroppo......


----------



## Woland (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi anche *maialino in porchetta e patate a ricciolo in forno*
> Favorite pure


Apperò, complimenti_, solo a leggerti ti viene l'acquolina in bocca!__

P.S.: Cmq ci tengo a dire che non ho nulla con Trilobita, anzi se ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato chiedo scusa. Buon pranzo a tutti.


_


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> No, sei solo un pò permaloso
> Tanto intelligente quanto permaloso. E la chiudo anch'io, ciao.


Bene,pure permaloso.
Prendono un tuo post,con una spocchia mai vista lo espongono a pubblica gogna,non accetti,sei permaloso...
No,dai,finiamola,ditemi per favore che sono vittima di scherzi a parte,tra in po compare teo teocoli,spero..
Mi accorgo davvero che il mio modo di vedere le cose è abissalmente diverso da quello che comunemente vedo qui.
Giuro,pensavo che qualcuno appena visto il fatto dicesse...ok,non sei d'accordo con le argomentazioni di Trilobita,affrontalo,invece di parlare in terza persona,ma mi accorgo questi discorsi essere inutili,sto parlando solo a me stesso.


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bene,pure permaloso.
> Prendono un tuo post,con una spocchia mai vista lo espongono a pubblica gogna,non accetti,sei permaloso...
> No,dai,finiamola,ditemi per favore che sono vittima di scherzi a parte,tra in po compare teo teocoli,spero..
> Mi accorgo davvero che il mio modo di vedere le cose è abissalmente diverso da quello che comunemente vedo qui.
> Giuro,pensavo che qualcuno appena visto il fatto dicesse...ok,non sei d'accordo con le argomentazioni di Trilobita,*affrontalo,invece di parlare in terza persona*,ma mi accorgo questi discorsi essere inutili,sto parlando solo a me stesso.



trilo, trilo......questa è una "dote" non comune a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bene,pure permaloso.
> Prendono un tuo post,con una spocchia mai vista lo espongono a pubblica gogna,non accetti,sei permaloso...
> No,dai,finiamola,ditemi per favore che sono vittima di scherzi a parte,tra in po compare teo teocoli,spero..
> Mi accorgo davvero che il mio modo di vedere le cose è abissalmente diverso da quello che comunemente vedo qui.
> Giuro,pensavo che qualcuno appena visto il fatto dicesse...ok,non sei d'accordo con le argomentazioni di Trilobita,affrontalo,invece di parlare in terza persona,ma mi accorgo questi discorsi essere inutili,sto parlando solo a me stesso.


Però abbi pazienza se il tuo confronto/ scontro è  con woland perché dovrei inserirmi io ( esempio generico)? magari non sono d'accordo con nessuno dei due e ci devo rifkettere quindi per ora non credo di dover intervenire nel merito ...io al limite vi offro il pranzo per vedere se appianate le cose


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bene,pure permaloso.
> Prendono un tuo post,con una spocchia mai vista lo espongono a pubblica gogna,non accetti,sei permaloso...
> No,dai,finiamola,ditemi per favore che sono vittima di scherzi a parte,tra in po compare teo teocoli,spero..
> Mi accorgo davvero che il mio modo di vedere le cose è abissalmente diverso da quello che comunemente vedo qui.
> Giuro,pensavo che qualcuno appena visto il fatto dicesse...ok,non sei d'accordo con le argomentazioni di Trilobita,affrontalo,invece di parlare in terza persona,ma mi accorgo questi discorsi essere inutili,sto parlando solo a me stesso.


Premetto che la mia intenzione non è giustificare o altro che gli somigli. (giusto per sgombrare il campo in partenza). Ma facendo sintesi. 
 [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] ha sottolineato, usando il tuo post, il rischio che si corre in un posto come questo. Ossia che essendo tutti più o meno coinvolti in certi dolori, possiamo (tutti) travalicare, giudicare, cadere in proiezione. 

Tu avresti voluto che lui invece si rivolgesse direttamente a te, oppure che intervenissero altri "spingendo" void a confrontarsi direttamente con te anzichè "usarti" come esempio per richiamare i rischi che effettivamente si possono correre qui dentro 
(e credimi, sono anche diventati concretezza, complicati poi dai rapporti più o meno stretti, dalle alleanze, dalla confusione fra reale e virtuale...se hai letto quello che è accaduto questa estate...che è la coda di almeno due anni di proiezioni etc etc etc). 

E' questo il punto?


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] cosa è successo questa estate ?


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Premetto che la mia intenzione non è giustificare o altro che gli somigli. (giusto per sgombrare il campo in partenza). Ma facendo sintesi.
> [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] ha sottolineato, usando il tuo post, il rischio che si corre in un posto come questo. Ossia che essendo tutti più o meno coinvolti in certi dolori, possiamo (tutti) travalicare, giudicare, cadere in proiezione.
> 
> Tu avresti voluto che lui invece si rivolgesse direttamente a te, oppure che intervenissero altri "spingendo" void a confrontarsi direttamente con te anzichè "usarti" come esempio per richiamare i rischi che effettivamente si possono correre qui dentro
> ...


Il punto è questo.
No,non è che deve confrontarsi con me,ma se devi dire che bisogna fare attenzione ad intervenire su problematiche calde ed ancora in fase di sviluppo,dillo e basta.
Che bisogno c'è di affiggere come un manifesto il post di un altro utente a pubblico ludibrio come esempio di come non s'ha da fa'?
Per poi,ma solo dopo che io mi sono incazzato,me meschino,dire che,no,il mio post rappresenta solo in parte il suo intendere,anche lui si sente morboso in questo modo di interloquire con chi ha problemi,ma che comunque lui non interviene con la stessa leggerezza che si adotta per un commento su una partita di calcio,lui...
Mi fa enorme,ENORME specie che ad accorgersi della profonda scorrettezza di questa azione,sia l'unico,ma non importa,anche se sono l'unico,mi basta.
Rimango a crogiolarmi nel mio minestrone di morbosa permalosita'...


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Riporgo le mie scuse a Franco per l'estenuante o.t.
Per evitare ulteriori problemi mi defilo da questo.3d.
Ciao Franco,ti auguro le Alpi di serenità


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta che va oltre tutto quello che avrei potuto aggiungere io.
> 
> Mi sono affacciato a questo forum per cercare di trovare nelle esperienze degli altri spunti per riempire il vuoto che ho dentro. Traditore e tradito, due esperienze che mi hanno permesso di guardare le due realtà da opposte angolazioni, eliminando nell'immediato i conflitti e i pensieri scuri che ora pervadono Franco, ma alla fine, a lungo andare mi hanno diviso dentro. Due placche tettoniche che la deriva quotidiana spinge una contro l'altra, fa sollevare il magma con la sensazione di non riuscire a più a gestire la fuoriuscita di lava, in procinto di diventare eruzione.
> Paradossalmente questo forum, se da una parte mi ha fatto riconoscere pezzi di me' nell'esperienza di altri, dall'altra ha aumentato la mia ansia. Una sorta di eccitazione delle placche tettoniche dovuta ai sovrastimoli che ricevo leggendo qui. Sto pensando infatti di cercare un aiuto esterno.
> ...


Sei certo di avere fatto danni? Non posso solo essere ricerche di te, anche se qualche volta ti sarai costruito un labirinto, magari di specchi (cit. cinematografica: Il terzo uomo).


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2017)

Intanto qua non ci sono aggiornamenti da parte di Franco.
Come va oggi? Ti sei confrontato? Hai potuto capire qualcosa in pù di quello che è successo?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ cosa è successo questa estate ?


una cosa simile a questo genere di incomprensioni che emergono, periodicamente, quando ci si trova fra sconosciuti davanti al black mirror. Per dirla in sintesi. 

La risultanza di un insieme di ingredienti, insomma...conoscenze che scivolavano dal virtuale al reale, con la diffidenza che ne consegue quando si desidera comunque tener separato il virtuale dal reale, scarsa conoscenza della comunicazione web e altrettanto scarsa conoscenza delle leggi (in evoluzione) che governano la comunicazione web fra reale e virtuale, vecchi rancori mai affrontati ed esplosi, fazioni sommerse e non detti che creavano livelli impliciti della comunicazione, differenze di visione su come dovesse essere la moderazione in questo posto. 

Il forum è stato conteso, l'admin pesantemente contestato, anche con accuse gravi alla persona, e la cosa ha portato ad un allontanamento di utenti storici.

Moderazione che ad oggi non c'è. 
Se non come collegio, a cui se lo si ritiene necessario segnalare eventuali questioni. 
Si funziona su automoderazione (le reputazioni che puoi dare anche tu) e sulla discussione, o perlomeno ci si prova. 

Ma mi sembra passi chiaro il concetto che il giudizio gratuito e di valore non trova un gran accoglimento. 
Che gli insulti tanto per esprimersi un po' più fighi non siano ben accetti. 
Che si può scherzare su un sacco di cose, ma la base è comunque il rispetto della diversità e dei gusti (ad ogni livello di ognuno). 

E tu invece come stai? 
Ieri ti ho letto davvero molto provato...


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il punto è questo.
> No,non è che deve confrontarsi con me,ma se devi dire che bisogna fare attenzione ad intervenire su problematiche calde ed ancora in fase di sviluppo,dillo e basta.
> *Che bisogno c'è di affiggere come un manifesto il post di un altro utente a pubblico ludibrio come esempio di come non s'ha da fa'?*
> Per poi,ma solo dopo che io mi sono incazzato,me meschino,dire che,no,il mio post rappresenta solo in parte il suo intendere,anche lui si sente morboso in questo modo di interloquire con chi ha problemi,ma che comunque lui non interviene con la stessa leggerezza che si adotta per un commento su una partita di calcio,lui...
> ...


Ma te sei sicuro che l'intento di [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] fosse questo? 
A me, leggendo da esterna, non ha dato questa impressione. Se devo essere sincera. 

L'ho visto "usare" un tuo post per portare una sua riflessione.

Cosa che a volte faccio anche io, per la verità...anche se un po' di esperienza sul forum mi ha insegnato a specificarlo prima (mi riallaccio a questo tuo post che mi ha fatto pensare che...), in modo da non creare fraintendimenti...sullo scritto è difficilissimo fare retromarcia, accorgendosi di aver sbagliato. 
E mancando l'80% di comunicazione, è complicato intendersi. Nel senso che l'altro non mi vede in faccia, non sente il mio tono di voce...quindi si può affidare solo alle sue sensazioni o credere a ciò che io io dichiaro. 
Ma è una cosa che ho imparato dopo aver sperimentato che la gente si offende. 

Che è poi, se ci si guarda bene, una cosa che avviene normalmente nella comunicazione "reale". Ossia si prende ad esempio una cosa detta da un altro per aggiungerci riflessioni, o per costruircene sopra. 
Solo che nel reale ci si vede in faccia, si sente il tono si può "controllare" l'altro nelle sue intenzioni. 
Qui invece ci si trova esposti a se stessi, alle sensazioni di veder "affisso" un proprio scritto. Come uno specchio amplificato e potenziato. 

Quel che voglio dire è che capita di usare un registro da reale nel virtuale e questo crea non pochi casini. 
(io per esempio, dopo aver conosciuto farfalla "sento" anche nel suo scritto le sue inflessioni, so immaginare il sorriso e il tono della battuta...ergo alcune sue frasi, ti ricordi nel suo 3d?, le percepisco in modo diverso da chi non ha quegli elementi che sono fondamentali per avere una visione non dico completa ma un po' maggiore del 20% che abbiamo a disposizione scrivendo qui).

Void può anche aver sbagliato a non esplicitare anticipatamente nel prendere spunto da te. 
Che poi succede che anche avendo provato a farlo dopo non viene creduto. 

Ma io ci metterei dentro un po' di buona fede, se posso permettermi un consiglio. 
Nel senso che anche tu sei partito avendo già deciso la sua malafede e la sua intenzione, ossia il volerti esporre al pubblico ludibrio. 

E che sia chiaro. Il mio intento non è discolpare o accusare. Che non ci vedo il senso. 
Mi piacerebbe che se ne uscisse arricchiti di conoscenza.


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> una cosa simile a questo genere di incomprensioni che emergono, periodicamente, quando ci si trova fra sconosciuti davanti al black mirror. Per dirla in sintesi.
> 
> La risultanza di un insieme di ingredienti, insomma...conoscenze che scivolavano dal virtuale al reale, con la diffidenza che ne consegue quando si desidera comunque tener separato il virtuale dal reale, scarsa conoscenza della comunicazione web e altrettanto scarsa conoscenza delle leggi (in evoluzione) che governano la comunicazione web fra reale e virtuale, vecchi rancori mai affrontati ed esplosi, fazioni sommerse e non detti che creavano livelli impliciti della comunicazione, differenze di visione su come dovesse essere la moderazione in questo posto.
> 
> ...


Non so come mi sento ma sicuramente diverso da ieri. Sto aspettando che torni ha portato i figli ad un compleanno .


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come mi sento ma sicuramente diverso da ieri. Sto aspettando che torni ha portato i figli ad un compleanno .


E' un momento di svelamento...quello che state attraversando...

Immagino tu sia stanco...il dolore stanca. Molto. 

Se ci pensi, in fondo, non siamo mai uguali a ieri e neanche a come saremo domani...io penso che il fulcro sia essere fedeli e vicini a se stessi anche mentre si stanno lavando i piatti...il tradimento svela la nostra "fluidità" e ci costringe a fare i conti con lo specchio...


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come mi sento ma sicuramente diverso da ieri. Sto aspettando che torni ha portato i figli ad un compleanno .


Ciao Franco,a sto punto diventa difficile dare ulteriori consigli o pareri che,al netto della buonafede e mirati ad un supporto e a lenire il tuo stato diciamo"confusionale" , non appaiano morbosi nel contenuto o meglio, nella ricerca di ulteriori elementi ed indizi per poterli emettere. Dalla tua riposta laconica si evince che ti stia chiudendo e concentrando sulla  tua famiglia,come è giusto che sia, oppure , che questa chiusura che decifro ,sia invece frutto di una introspezione dedita ad analizzare il tuo comportamento,gli eventuali errori fatti, i momenti le circostanze.....la prima ipotesi secondo me è la più "salvifica" , in quanto non "ci" permette di indugiare costantemente sull'assillo in modo inconcludente e fine a se stesso, solo per soddisfare in fondo il nostro ego. È pur giusto metabolizzare non solo la situazione in se attraverso i dettagli messi sotto la lente del microscopio ma, dobbiamo stare attenti che questo non prenda il sopravvento annebbiando e disperdendo le energie profuse per raggiungere l'obiettivo finale, lasciandoci solo l'amaro , rischiando di ipotecare definitamente quel dolce che potremmo riassaporare se tutto ci assiste  benevolmente, a partire dal nostro lavoro e dagli sforzi necessari (che poi non dovrebbero essere tali) che dobbiamo mettere in campo e, non ultima,l'esistenza in vita della volontà (e) dell'amore del nostro partner....
Questo che dico a te, per primo lo dico a me!


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta che va oltre tutto quello che avrei potuto aggiungere io.
> 
> Mi sono affacciato a questo forum per cercare di trovare nelle esperienze degli altri spunti per riempire il vuoto che ho dentro. Traditore e tradito, due esperienze che mi hanno permesso di guardare le due realtà da opposte angolazioni, eliminando nell'immediato i conflitti e i pensieri scuri che ora pervadono Franco, ma alla fine, a lungo andare mi hanno diviso dentro. Due placche tettoniche che la deriva quotidiana spinge una contro l'altra, fa sollevare il magma con la sensazione di non riuscire a più a gestire la fuoriuscita di lava, in procinto di diventare eruzione.
> Paradossalmente questo forum, se da una parte mi ha fatto riconoscere pezzi di me' nell'esperienza di altri, dall'altra ha aumentato la mia ansia. Una sorta di eccitazione delle placche tettoniche dovuta ai sovrastimoli che ricevo leggendo qui. *Sto pensando infatti di cercare un aiuto esterno.
> ...


Non c'è di che. Sì, sono uno psicoanalista. Se senti il bisogno dell'aiuto di un terapeuta, è il caso di provare, non credi? Rivolgersi a un terapeuta non è affatto indispensabile sempre e comunque, ma quando ci si comincia a pensare seriamente, di solito è il momento giusto per tentare. Il confronto con altri che hanno vissuto esperienze simili alla tua è utile (con i caveat che dicevamo) ma il confronto più importante, naturalmente, è con se stessi. A volte, serve la presenza (reale, fisica) di un terapeuta. in bocca al lupo.


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eviterò da adesso in avanti di dire la mia sui tuoi post,anche perché mi manca la non arroganza o umiltà di prendere il post di un altro,appiccicarlo al muro e dire :"ecco,secondo me,questo è ciò che non si deve fare!,ma se lo dice anche il professore,ho fatto bene a fare questa merdata".
> Se non capisci che il vulnus è nel metodo e non nel merito,non è la cultura a farti difetto purtroppo...


La mia era una considerazione generale, non un commento ai vostri scambi. Questo non è un luogo dove si fa terapia, e neanche un telefono amico, è un forum dove ognuno dice quel che si sente di dire. Poi è inevitabile che sentire certe cose a volte possa far male a chi è ferito, turbato, etc.


----------



## void (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certo di avere fatto danni? Non posso solo essere ricerche di te, anche se qualche volta ti sarai costruito un labirinto, magari di specchi (cit. cinematografica: Il terzo uomo).


L'immagine del labirinto di specchi rende bene l'idea del non avere la percezione di quale immagine di me è quella reale.
Ma per risponderti dovrei dilungarmi a raccontare. E non voglio rubare altro spazio a Franco. Magari un giorno troverò lo stimolo di scrivere un 3D.


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La mia era una considerazione generale, non un commento ai vostri scambi. Questo non è un luogo dove si fa terapia, e neanche un telefono amico, è un forum dove ognuno dice quel che si sente di dire. Poi è inevitabile che sentire certe coqse a volte possa far male a chi è ferito, turbato, etc.


No comment


----------



## void (5 Febbraio 2017)

:up:





ipazia ha detto:


> Ma te sei sicuro che l'intento di @_void_ fosse questo?
> A me, leggendo da esterna, non ha dato questa impressione. Se devo essere sincera.
> 
> L'ho visto "usare" un tuo post per portare una sua riflessione.
> ...


Hai ragione, con specifico riferimento al neretto farò tesoro del tuo consiglio alla prossima occasione facendo molta più attenzione a questi aspetti, a cui onestamente non avevo proprio pensato.  Mi spiace.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Hai ragione, con specifico riferimento al neretto farò tesoro del tuo consiglio alla prossima occasione facendo molta più attenzione a questi aspetti, a cui onestamente non avevo proprio pensato.  Mi spiace.


La comunicazione nell'internet sembra immediata, ma in realtà è molto mediata...G. ogni tanto mi sgrida quando vede che mi confondo, e ha pure ragione 

...hai provato a chiederti come mai hai sentito l'esigenza di intervenire sottolineando la situazione e i rischi e la necessità di attenzione? 

(mi ha molto colpita la tua immagine del restare abbagliati dai flash...e unendolo a quello che hai scritto poi sulle placche tettoniche...mi sono venute in mente comunanze)

Le proiezioni sono inevitabili, saperle riconoscere e usare per stare più vicini a se stessi, secondo me è una cosa buona, nel senso che porta benessere e quiete nella confusione. In fondo, anche se mediati dal mezzo, siamo specchi uno per l'altro...e penso sia una cosa preziosa


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2017)

*...*

Quando ricevo un cliente , dal suo "buongiorno" e dalla sua espressione e tono io credo di capire una marea di cose.

Anche dal semplice "ciao" di mia moglie in verità 

Eppure qui si scrive semplicemente, senza null'altro:
"Buongiorno" 

Ecco.. Tutto quello che "manca" rispetto al reale, diciamo che ce lo mettiamo noi con noi stsssi

Può sembrare una presa di giro.. Ma io penso che quando leggo ciascuno di voi, almeno il 50% buono delle sensazioni procurate da ciò che leggo, sono assolutamente "farina del MIO sacco"


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando ricevo un cliente , dal suo "buongiorno" e dalla sua espressione e tono io credo di capire una marea di cose.
> 
> Anche dal semplice "ciao" di mia moglie in verità
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si diciamo anche un 80% 
Atteso che l'80% della reale comunicazione è data da tono..espressione e postura 
Ne parlammo credo 2 anni fa con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] qui ed io riportaivla mia esperienza di un corso sulla comunicazione diversi  anni fa


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando ricevo un cliente , dal suo "buongiorno" e dalla sua espressione e tono io credo di capire una marea di cose.
> 
> Anche dal semplice "ciao" di mia moglie in verità
> 
> ...


Quindi chi legge davvero buongiorno ha tanto bellezza dentro di sé.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente si diciamo anche un 80%
> Atteso che l'80% della reale comunicazione è data da tono..espressione e postura
> Ne parlammo credo 2 anni fa con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] qui ed io riportaivla mia esperienza di un corso sulla comunicazione diversi  anni fa


Si è cosi, il 50% diciamo che è prudenziale 

Però secondo me sta cosa indubbiamente penalizzante, ha paradossalmente anche dei vantaggi, a saperli cogliere..


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi chi legge davvero buongiorno ha tanto bellezza dentro di sé.


Diciamo che ci sono dei "buongiorno" anche minacciosi o "attaccabrighe" se vogliamo... Come dei buongiorno che dicono "abbi pietà di me!!"

Una Prof che riceve dei genitori ai colloqui, ad esempio, potrebbe facilmente confermarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è cosi, il 50% diciamo che è prudenziale
> 
> Però secondo me sta cosa indubbiamente penalizzante, ha paradossalmente anche dei vantaggi, a saperli cogliere..


Nel senso ?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso ?


È un po complesso.. Oltre che una opinione personale, magari ci apro un 3d uno di questi giorni.

Comunque ho visto ora in soggiorno il bollettino dei buoni pasto della scuola di mio figlio da pagare in posta.

E mi è venuto in mente che una impiegata della posta, quando mi tocca lei dal regola file, mi saluta con un "buongiorno" che sembra volermi dire: "ecco, ci mancavi pure te con quel cazzo di bollettino, a rompere i coglioni, stamattina"!!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un po complesso.. Oltre che una opinione personale, magari ci apro un 3d uno di questi giorni.
> 
> Comunque ho visto ora in soggiorno il bollettino dei buoni pasto della scuola di mio figlio da pagare in posta.
> 
> E mi è venuto in mente che una impiegata della posta, quando mi tocca lei dal regola file, mi saluta con un "buongiorno" che sembra volermi dire: "ecco, ci mancavi pure te con quel cazzo di bollettino, a rompere i coglioni, stamattina"!!


Si conosco  il tipo 
A me capita con una cassiera che lavora in banca :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma te sei sicuro che l'intento di [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] fosse questo?
> A me, leggendo da esterna, non ha dato questa impressione. Se devo essere sincera.
> 
> L'ho visto "usare" un tuo post per portare una sua riflessione.
> ...


Non è così,ma non importa.
Come dice Fiammetta,ci sono problemi ben più gravi,al mondo.


----------



## Frithurik (6 Febbraio 2017)

*E basta !*

Come sovente si invade il tread con stupide diatribe , chissà cosa ne pensa F ranco?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno 
Come va [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]?


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Come sovente si invade il tread con stupide diatribe , chissà cosa ne pensa F ranco?


Chiedo venia a Franco per l'ennesima invasione.
Tu...e basta....lo dici a tua sorella..


----------



## Frithurik (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chiedo venia a Franco per l'ennesima invasione.
> Tu...e basta....lo dici a tua sorella..


. Fatto detto a mia sorella.              
Dai  siamo persone adulte, non ragazzini.


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> . Fatto detto a mia sorella.
> Dai  siamo persone adulte, non ragazzini.


No comment e con questo chiudo


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

Propongo di deragliare l'ot  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]...

Che è  vero  che nulla ha a che vedere  con il 3d, ma è   comunque una discussione interessante in un modo civile e pulito da provocazioni inutili. 

Che ne dite?


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]...com'è? 

Spero nel miglior inizio settimana possibile


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Propongo di deragliare l'ot  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]...
> 
> Che è  vero  che nulla ha a che vedere  con il 3d, ma è   comunque una discussione interessante in un modo civile e pulito da provocazioni inutili.
> 
> Che ne dite?


Mi associo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Bene ...quindi puoi prendere il tuo tempo ora per leggerti dentro e capire  piano piano cosa vuoi fare del vostro futuro


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Sto guidando...e non riesco da cel a scrivere come vorrei...solo un pensiero...fidati di quel che hai sentito mentre ascoltavi quello che diceva.  

Con calma arriverà an he il resto...

Pare che lei sia stata cruda e diretta,  mi sembra una buona base,  per ovunque vi porterà questa situazione...se posso,  riservale lo stesso trattamento,  verità cruda e diretta...fa bene,  anche se fa male

La manina non la volevo!!!!  Maledetto cel...tolta


----------



## ologramma (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


.
mi dispiace molto , un consiglio fatevi aiutare  mi sembra che ci siano possibilità di ricucire lo strappo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Finalmente una che dice le cose come stanno anche se posso solo immaginare il tuo dolore.
Ora dipende da te capire se nonostante tutto questo tu voglia riprovarci, ma almeno sai da che basi ripartire.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.



In un mio post precedente il mio pensiero era proprio questo, e cioè la convinzione di qual è la persona più importante e con la quale stare. E in questo caso mi accorgo chi è, e non ho bisogno di tempo per pensarci (riferito a tuo moglie). La prima cosa perché la scelta sia paritaria (nel senso di possibilità posso stare con te o con l'altro o senza nessuno) da parte del tradito è avere le stesse possibilità (voglio stare con te o senza di te).
Penso anch'io che sia stata sincera.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Buongiorno Franco, faccio i tifo per te, anche se questo repentino pentimento mi fa un attimo pensate. Pentimento dovuto ad un msg di lui sgamato da te, e se non fosse stato sgamato? Comunque ti auguro di risolvere in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Franco, faccio i tifo per te, anche se questo repentino pentimento mi fa un attimo pensate. Pentimento dovuto ad un msg di lui sgamato da te, e se non fosse stato sgamato? Comunque ti auguro di risolvere in bocca al lupo.


Io non ho letto un repentino pentimento ma consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto e di quello che vuole ora. Non ha rinnegato nulla


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Franco. Per tanti motivi credo sia stata sincera. Col senno di poi credo che analoga sincerità da parte di mio marito mi avrebbe risparmiato un mare di fatica e dolore. Ora ti puoi concentrare su di te e cosa senti tu. Io credo che possiate farcela.

Ti suggerisco anche io un aiuto: a me è servito molto per gestire la mia rabbia e per la riparazione della ferita narcisistica che ogni tradimento porta con sé.

Non abbandonare questo posto, sarà il tuo rifugio e la tua camera di decompressione.

Ti abbraccio con stima e rispetto.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho letto un repentino pentimento ma consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto e di quello che vuole ora. Non ha rinnegato nulla


Ciao, ma il fatto scatenante è stato il msg. Forse ho una diversa  visione. Non dico che il pentimento non sia sincero, ma passare dalle farfalle al pentimento, un piccolo dubbio?


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho letto un repentino pentimento ma consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto e di quello che vuole ora. Non ha rinnegato nulla


sono d'accordo con te fiamma, il problema è che era innamorato dell'altro visto che nei suoi pensieri poteva esserci, nei tempi dovuti, una probabilità che potesse lasciare Franco, ed è strano che in pochi giorni tutto è cambiato.
adesso penso sia ancora più dura per Franco valutare cosa fare.


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ciao, ma il fatto scatenante è stato il msg. Forse ho una diversa  visione. Non dico che il pentimento non sia sincero, ma passare dalle farfalle al pentimento, un piccolo dubbio?


Blaise, il punto di rottura vero è stato il discorso che lui le ha fatto. L'altro l'ha delusa, tentando di forzare la situazione, franco si è mostrato per l'uomo che lei aveva scelto e amato.

Fine


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Blaise, il punto di rottura vero è stato il discorso che lui le ha fatto. L'altro l'ha delusa, tentando di forzare la situazione, franco si è mostrato per l'uomo che lei aveva scelto e amato.
> 
> Fine


Si, è proprio quello che mi ha detto: il punto di rottura è stato quando le ho parlato giovedì sera. Se non l avessi sgamata avrebbe continuato, l ha detto chiaramente.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Blaise, il punto di rottura vero è stato il discorso che lui le ha fatto. L'altro l'ha delusa, tentando di forzare la situazione, franco si è mostrato per l'uomo che lei aveva scelto e amato.
> 
> Fine


Uno/a che è innamorato/a non forza la situazione?


----------



## ologramma (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si, è proprio quello che mi ha detto: il punto di rottura è stato quando le ho parlato giovedì sera. Se non l avessi sgamata avrebbe continuato, l ha detto chiaramente.


.
quindi è confusa sul da farsi perchè di giorni ne sono passati pochi


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno/a che è innamorato/a non forza la situazione?


Uno può fare quello che vuole dipende poi l altro come percepisce la cosa. Ma poi di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno/a che è innamorato/a non forza la situazione?


Sinceramente, se ami una persona per davvero io credo che tu voglia stia bene, non che faccia quello che vuoi tu.

Mia opinione eh?


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> quindi è confusa sul da farsi perchè di giorni ne sono passati pochi



Mi ha detto che per lei la cosa è chiara, poi vedremo non è chiara neppure per me: e non intendo sulla sua sincerità ma su quello che voglio io, che ho capito essere la cosa più importante.


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si, è proprio quello che mi ha detto: il punto di rottura è stato quando le ho parlato giovedì sera. Se non l avessi sgamata avrebbe continuato, l ha detto chiaramente.


Un innamoramento è un po' come una ubriacatura: occorre fare una doccia fredda e tenersi per un po' il mal di testa. Poi si ricomincia a ragionare.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ciao, ma il fatto scatenante è stato il msg. Forse ho una diversa  visione. Non dico che il pentimento non sia sincero, ma passare dalle farfalle al pentimento, un piccolo dubbio?


Non c'è più "il segreto" .. Questo è sicuramente il cambiamento.

E a volte "il segreto" è un contenitore di tante cose anche belle (te lo dice chi il segreto lo ama)

Tolto il segreto, tolto un vestito

Anche lei vede diversamente quella relazione, oggi rispetto a ieri, è cambiata l'ottica.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Uno può fare quello che vuole dipende poi l altro come percepisce la cosa. Ma poi di cosa stai parlando?


Di avere qualche dubbio, di sviscerare totalmente al fine di un prosieguo vero.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno/a che è innamorato/a non forza la situazione?


No se non sei uno stronzo


----------



## ologramma (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che per lei la cosa è chiara, poi vedremo non è chiara neppure per me: e non intendo sulla sua sincerità ma su quello che voglio io, che ho capito essere la cosa più importante.


.
quindi vale ancora il mio farvi aiutare , bisogna sviscerare i motivi del suo tradimento e  dato che tu eri assente per molti versi lei invece di parlarti ha ceduto alle lusinghe dell'altro che poi l'altro sia stato colpevole del mettere fretta e un segnale che sia disposto a prendersi tutto il monte , cioè lei e figli( o) non ricordo


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te fiamma, il problema è che era innamorato dell'altro visto che nei suoi pensieri poteva esserci, nei tempi dovuti, una probabilità che potesse lasciare Franco, ed è strano che in pochi giorni tutto è cambiato.
> adesso penso sia ancora più dura per Franco valutare cosa fare.


Credo che le parole innamoramento e amore siano spesso usate più per spiegare in modo semplice e conosciuto eventi interni che fanno incontrare lo sconosciuto che è in noi (non  credevo di me che avrei potuto tradire) e per concedersi il permesso di passare all'agito del desiderio che effettivamente sentimenti

Credo che spesso siano usati per dare onore ad un qualcosa che si sa disonorevole.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No se non sei uno stronzo


Allora è uno stronzo innamorato


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che le parole innamoramento e amore siano spesso usate più per spiegare in modo semplice e conosciuto eventi interni che fanno incontrare lo sconosciuto che è in noi (non  credevo di me che avrei potuto tradire) e per concedersi il permesso di passare all'agito del desiderio che effettivamente sentimenti
> 
> Credo che spesso siano usati per dare onore ad un qualcosa che si sa disonorevole.


Ti quoto con rispetto


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che per lei la cosa è chiara, poi vedremo non è chiara neppure per me: e non intendo sulla sua sincerità ma su quello che voglio io, che ho capito essere la cosa più importante.


Inizia un percorso lungo ora. Molto lungo, purtroppo. 
Prenditi cura di te!


----------



## void (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si, è proprio quello che mi ha detto: il punto di rottura è stato quando le ho parlato giovedì sera. Se non l avessi sgamata avrebbe continuato, l ha detto chiaramente.


Non ha chiesto sconti, ne dato giustificazioni fantasiose. Non è così comune.
Qualunque saranno le tue decisioni è una buona base per partire. Fidati di quello che senti, come hai fatto fino ad ora.


----------



## ologramma (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che le parole innamoramento e amore siano spesso usate più per spiegare in modo semplice e conosciuto eventi interni che fanno incontrare lo sconosciuto che è in noi (non  credevo di me che avrei potuto tradire) e per concedersi il permesso di passare all'agito del desiderio che effettivamente sentimenti
> 
> Credo che spesso siano usati per dare onore ad un qualcosa che si sa disonorevole.


.
cioè siamo governati dal nostro desiderio sessuale?
chi non si ferma ne giustifica il tradimento come innamoramento sempre desiderio è


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che per lei la cosa è chiara, poi vedremo non è chiara neppure per me: e non intendo sulla sua sincerità ma su quello che voglio io, che ho capito essere la cosa più importante.


Franco, per quanto l'elemento di partenza di tutta questa brutta storia sia qualcosa di orribile per te, sta accadendo dal mio punto di vista quanto di meglio potesse succedere: lei è sincera. Adesso. Certo, il parallelismo con l'amante che ti vede vincente in quanto a maturità e Amore e la forzatura della tua casuale scoperta hanno giocato a favore della decisione di tua moglie di cercare di ristabilire la relazione con te, ma il fatto che abbia ammesso che avrebbe continuato se tu non fossi intervenuto, il non scaricare su di te nessuna responsabilità e la confessione dei dettagli della storia clandestina raccontati nei particolari mi danno l'idea di una donna che sa fatto il suo, che ha sbagliato e che è pronta ad assumersene tutte le responsabilità. Non è poco.
Credo tu abbia bisogno di tempo per capire cosa vuoi, è davvero troppo presto ora, ma sembri una persona davvero dotata di grandi capacità di ascolto ed elaborazione, e anche lei da quello che racconti è alla tua altezza. Per me, magari anche previo aiuto, potreste farcela a superare. Un abbraccio.


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

è stato un pomeriggio con un su e giù di emozioni incredibili. abbiamo parlato, l ho insultata, abbiamo pianto ci siamo abbracciati..ad un certo punto l ho presa quasi di forza, le ho strappato l intimo e lei mi ha graffiato la schiena io le ho dato uno schiaffo e lei mi ha morsicato una tetta eravamo 2 animali che cercavano di riconoscersi..poi siamo andati a prendere i ragazzi ed abbiamo fatto finta di nulla


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Non voglio essere la solita voce fuori dal coro ma c'è qualcosa che mi suona di stonato in tutto questo.... adesso non posso scrivere....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Buongiorno, tua moglie avrebbe potuto risparmiarsi di dirti la verità (da quanto durava etc.), probabilmente ha deciso di non prendersi tempo dopo la tua reazione quando ti ha sfiorato i capelli e tu hai reagito male. Credo abbia voluto metterti al corrente di un quadro generale più ampio, per farti scegliere, perchè credo che la scelta spetti solo a te. E' evidente che lei ha vissuto la relazione in modo combattuto, giusto o sbagliato che sia, il fatto che ti abbia detto che in qualche modo sentiva più vicino un estraneo che non te nel confidare notizie, evidenzia un disagio di coppia che lei viveva. Entrare nel merito di quello che lei ha provato scegliendo di iniziare una relazione e in quello che provi tu adesso non è cosa semplice soprattutto per noi spettatori. Conosco una coppia e la moglie ebbe una relazione con un collega. Scoperta perchè l'amante (sposato) voleva una relazione seria e alla luce del sole.Il marito ha fatto come te, lei ha scelto di restare nel matrimonio. Era un matrimonio di 5 anni senza figli.Ora dopo 33 anni sono ancora felicemente sposati con figli grandi. Come vedi ognuno fa le sue scelte. C'è chi riesce a superare e ricostruire, c'è chi non riesce a perdonare.


----------



## ologramma (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> è stato un pomeriggio con un su e giù di emozioni incredibili. abbiamo parlato, l ho insultata, abbiamo pianto ci siamo abbracciati..ad un certo punto l ho presa quasi di forza, le ho strappato l intimo e lei mi ha graffiato la schiena io le ho dato uno schiaffo e lei mi ha morsicato una tetta eravamo 2 animali che cercavano di riconoscersi..poi siamo andati a prendere i ragazzi ed abbiamo fatto finta di nulla


.
stesi copioni di persone che si sono comportati come voi , se leggi ce ne sono ,prima vi prende il desiderio di far vedere quando sei meglio tu e lei che cerca di darti il meglio di se, i problemi nascono  quando i sensi si acquietano , lo stesso consiglio che ti dava qualcuno di andare al mare o montagna e sentire il tuo cuore.
State sulla buona strada:up: ma se inizi a fare paragoni o tu o lei in segreto la vedo dura


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora è uno stronzo innamorato


.
Se sono innamorata tutto faccio tranne mettere in difficoltà la persona di cui sono innamorata


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> cioè siamo governati dal nostro desiderio sessuale?
> chi non si ferma ne giustifica il tradimento come innamoramento sempre desiderio è


È  un discorso complesso è anche un po' ot...magari ci si apre un 3d...

Però in effetti il desiderio,  non sensuale e basta,  il desiderio è un motore imponente nella motivazione (pensa al desiderio di ottenere una promozione,  un avanzamento,  un titolo di studio cosa può fare)  e governarlo quando fa lo sgambetto (devo studiare ma voglio andare a ballare) non è facilissimo.  È parte degli apprendimenti che si fanno,  governare e dirigere il desiderio. 

Il tradimento è per certi versi entrare nell'ombra.  La propria ombra.  Che fa spesso paura,  per tanti motivi.  

Io penso,  generalizzando,  che '' usare'' emozioni conosciute e luminose sia un po' come entrare nell'ombra ma coi soliti vestiti.  Un trucco per non incontrare direttamente quel noi. 

Se penso a me quando tradito tenevo rigidmente separato il tutto proprio perché nell'ombra ci entravo nera.  Non vestita di luce.  E godevo esattamente dell'opera in me.  Sapevo che ero '' cattiva'' ed era parte del piacere e del l'eccitazione. 

Parte che cercavo fuori perché non sapevo e probabilmente non potevo,  allora,  cercare dentro.  Che avrebbe voluto dire scoprire parti di me che non ero pronta a guardare insieme a qualcun altro.  

Ovviamente gendralizzo...ma mi fido poco dell'innamoramento che non desidera essere urlato e goduto alla luce del sole,  ma che anzi,  si nasconde nel segreto e nei conflitti interiori...


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è più "il segreto" .. Questo è sicuramente il cambiamento.
> 
> E a volte "il segreto" è un contenitore di tante cose anche belle (te lo dice chi il segreto lo ama)
> 
> ...




Questo è un punto di vista interessante: quante storie extra ci sarebbero se fossero alla luce del sole? io penso tantissime meno..


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> è stato un pomeriggio con un su e giù di emozioni incredibili. abbiamo parlato, l ho insultata, abbiamo pianto ci siamo abbracciati..ad un certo punto l ho presa quasi di forza, le ho strappato l intimo e lei mi ha graffiato la schiena io le ho dato uno schiaffo e lei mi ha morsicato una tetta eravamo 2 animali che cercavano di riconoscersi..poi siamo andati a prendere i ragazzi ed abbiamo fatto finta di nulla


Successe qualcosa di simile anche a me, nei primi tempi dopo scoperto il suo tradimento. Forse ero arrabbiato

Dirò di più: lei mi sussurrava che le piaceva esser presa con violenza e brutalità, che "mi voleva cosi"

Forse l altro la prendeva cosi, non so

Ma io non sono questo, non ero questo.

E non vedo perché devo (dovevo) cambiare x far contenti altri, a quel livello.

Andavo in disagio io, e forte. Dopo

Se devo prender gli applausi x snaturarmi, meglio i fischi .... 

Lo abbiamo fatto in quella modalità solo poche settimane


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se sono innamorata tutto faccio tranne mettere in difficoltà la persona di cui sono innamorata


Chiudiamola invertendo un innamorato stronzo.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Franco, faccio i tifo per te, anche se questo repentino pentimento mi fa un attimo pensate. Pentimento dovuto ad un msg di lui sgamato da te, e se non fosse stato sgamato? Comunque ti auguro di risolvere in bocca al lupo.


Eh... Blaise, ciao; insinui il dubbio dall'alto (o basso?) della tua "attività"  ultradecennale?
E tu sei, un uomo di esperienza!


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Successe qualcosa di simile anche a me, nei primi tempi dopo scoperto il suo tradimento. Forse ero arrabbiato
> 
> Dirò di più: lei mi sussurrava che le piaceva esser presa con violenza e brutalità, che "mi voleva cosi"
> 
> ...



Anche a me è successo uguale, un sesso completamente diverso. 

Però lo chiamerei primitivo. 

Il sesso è l'espressione selvaggia di quei sentimenti forti, primari che si scatenano dopo il tradimento. Paura, bisogno di possesso, rabbia, dolore. Il punto di sfogo, in una comunicazione a due, reale è vera proprio come l'istinto. 

Ecco, io non ci vedo niente di male... stanno solo comunicando. Dove porterà quella comunicazione ancora non si sa...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh... Blaise, ciao; insinui il dubbio dall'alto (o basso?) della tua "attività"  ultradecennale?
> E tu sei, un uomo di esperienza!


Faccio solo l'avvocato del diavolo. Nient'altro. Un saluto.


----------



## insane (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> è stato un pomeriggio con un su e giù di emozioni incredibili. abbiamo parlato, l ho insultata, abbiamo pianto ci siamo abbracciati..ad un certo punto l ho presa quasi di forza, le ho strappato l intimo e lei mi ha graffiato la schiena io le ho dato uno schiaffo e lei mi ha morsicato una tetta eravamo 2 animali che cercavano di riconoscersi..poi siamo andati a prendere i ragazzi ed abbiamo fatto finta di nulla


Ciao Franco, io fossi in te eviterei gli schiaffi e ogni tipo di violenza fisica.

Non si sa mai.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Anche a me è successo uguale, un sesso completamente diverso.
> 
> Però lo chiamerei primitivo.
> 
> ...


Non c'era assolutamente niente di male, ma andavo in disagio io. Dopo, sul resto

Io sono il marito, e devo fare anche il marito.

L amante saluta e se ne va

Io resto li


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che le parole innamoramento e amore siano spesso usate più per spiegare in modo semplice e conosciuto eventi interni che fanno incontrare lo sconosciuto che è in noi (non  credevo di me che avrei potuto tradire) e per concedersi il permesso di passare all'agito del desiderio che effettivamente sentimenti
> 
> Credo che spesso siano usati per dare onore ad un qualcosa che si sa disonorevole.



Anche questo è vero, però tu credi che in questo caso specifico la moglie di Franco non fosse coinvolta emotivamente (va meglio così....) dall'altro???


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche a me è successo uguale, un sesso completamente diverso.
> 
> Però lo chiamerei primitivo.
> 
> ...


Idem. Anche per me è stato lo stesso.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Idem. Anche per me è stato lo stesso.


Uguale uguale.


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'era assolutamente niente di male, ma andavo in disagio io. Dopo, sul resto
> 
> Io sono il marito, e devo fare anche il marito.
> 
> ...


Forse lei voleva essere punita. E' stato il suo modo per dimostrarti che era tua... e che con lei tutto potevi. 
Non lo so, solo un ipotesi. 

Forse per te non era necessario. Hai quindi fatto quello di cui realmente avevi bisogno. 
E' sempre un comunicare.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è più "il segreto" .. Questo è sicuramente il cambiamento.
> 
> E a volte "il segreto" è un contenitore di tante cose anche belle (te lo dice chi il segreto lo ama)
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno; direi che la leggerezza della trasgressione è stata irrimediabilmente compromessa, anticipando quella che sarebbe potuta divenire (visto l'assillo dell'uomo della panchina e l'eventuale decisione di lei nell'assecondarlo)  una relazione "ufficiale" , con bollette,spese, condivisione del quotidiano e del suo eventuale piattume...Mi sa che si sia salvata lei! Poi , in tutto questo, i figli non sono entrati nel dibattito.... Ed è giusto che sia così; non devono essere merce di scambio: il focus va' centrato sulla coppia...,sull'amore che c'è ancora, oppure che è ricomparso (parlo di lei, perché Franco evidentemente....).
Ora è solo questione di volontà dell'amore .


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Propongo di deragliare l'ot  @_perplesso_...
> 
> Che è  vero  che nulla ha a che vedere  con il 3d, ma è   comunque una discussione interessante in un modo civile e pulito da provocazioni inutili.
> 
> Che ne dite?


basta che mi dici da che post a che post devo deragliare.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Forse lei voleva essere punita. E' stato il suo modo per dimostrarti che era tua... e che con lei tutto potevi.
> Non lo so, solo un ipotesi.
> 
> Forse per te non era necessario. Hai quindi fatto quello di cui realmente avevi bisogno.
> E' sempre un comunicare.


È anche possibile...

Ma non è che io sono l'addetto a infliggere punizioni, e pure scegliendo lei il tipo di punizione

Se proprio devo punire, il "come" lo voglio scegliere io

Sono un bel caratterino....


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È anche possibile...
> 
> Ma non è che io sono l'addetto a infliggere punizioni, e pure scegliendo lei il tipo di punizione
> 
> ...


Appunto è un bel comunicare anche questo. 

Forse invece Franco ha proprio bisogno di comunicare altro in questo momento. Forse vuole comunicare la sua rabbia e infliggere punizioni. 
Questo lo sa Franco. O forse non lo sa, andrà un po' per istinto nei primi tempi.


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, però tu credi che in questo caso specifico la moglie di Franco non fosse coinvolta emotivamente (va meglio così....) dall'altro???


Coinvolgimento di sicuro,  il desiderio in senso lato è coinvolgimento...solo volevo sottolineare che quelle emozioni sono inedita,  e tradurre lo sconosciuto con il conosciuto non è un metodo funzionale... 

Il fuoco,  secondo me,  è su cosa lei cercava in se  stessa e cosa ha trovato in se  stessa che l'ha coinvolta...l'altro, senza togliere dignità e rispetto,  è una passerella..nel senso che ha '' attivato'' cose che erano in lei,  non gliele ha messe dentro con l'amore...erano già lì,  in lei

Adesso è condividere quel che ha scoperto,  il difficile...ma a riuscirci,  al netto di come andrà,  sarà crescita per entrambi... 

Sono nuovi adesso...e anche la comunicazione e il linguaggio avranno la necessità di essere rifondati...con calma e senza fretta...e cercando più lo sconosciuto che il conosciuto..anche nell'ombra,  che non possono più escludere...adesso è a pieno titolo visibile insieme alla luce...


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta che mi dici da che post a che post devo deragliare.


Te lo dico oggi appena ho il pc allora... Se provo da cel,  lo lancio dalla finestra! :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Appunto è un bel comunicare anche questo.
> 
> Forse invece Franco ha proprio bisogno di comunicare altro in questo momento. Forse vuole comunicare la sua rabbia e infliggere punizioni.
> Questo lo sa Franco. O forse non lo sa, andrà un po' per istinto nei primi tempi.


Certo!

Io credo che Franco si possa concentrare sulnfatto di quanto la "rottura del segreto" abbia depotenziato nei fatti tutti quegli slanci che la moglie ha scoperto con l altro. Se le crede.

Questo x riflettere su di lei...

E ovviamente anche x riflettere su di se in relazione a lei e non solo... In chiave futura


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> è stato un pomeriggio con un su e giù di emozioni incredibili. abbiamo parlato, l ho insultata, abbiamo pianto ci siamo abbracciati..ad un certo punto l ho presa quasi di forza, le ho strappato l intimo e lei mi ha graffiato la schiena io le ho dato uno schiaffo e lei mi ha morsicato una tetta eravamo 2 animali che cercavano di riconoscersi..poi siamo andati a prendere i ragazzi ed abbiamo fatto finta di nulla


Parlate di quel sesso...non fate finta di nulla...c'eravate voi.  

Il sesso è anche pulsione animale.  
È mette i fatti dove le parole a volte non sanno arrivare. 

Si tratta poi di condividere il racconto di quei fatti,  cucire la storia di voi due anche in quel modo del comunicare.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Faccio solo l'avvocato del diavolo. Nient'altro. Un saluto.


Del diavolo ...appunto!
Un abbraccio anche a te.Namaste


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Del diavolo ...appunto!
> Un abbraccio anche a te.Namaste


Yogaiolo?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



stany ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno; direi che la leggerezza della trasgressione è stata irrimediabilmente compromessa, anticipando quella che sarebbe potuta divenire (visto l'assillo dell'uomo della panchina e l'eventuale decisione di lei nell'assecondarlo)  una relazione "ufficiale" , con bollette,spese, condivisione del quotidiano e del suo eventuale piattume...Mi sa che si sia salvata lei! Poi , in tutto questo, i figli non sono entrati nel dibattito.... Ed è giusto che sia così; non devono essere merce di scambio: il focus va' centrato sulla coppia...,sull'amore che c'è ancora, oppure che è ricomparso (parlo di lei, perché Franco evidentemente....).
> Ora è solo questione di volontà dell'amore .


Si.. Penso che in una percentuale grossa sia cosi, se togli l'ingrediente segretezza, tutto si sgonfia in maniera impressionante.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Yogaiolo?


No...Attualmente: sega.... Yolo....


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No...Attualmente: sega.... Yolo....


----------



## twinpeaks (6 Febbraio 2017)

[/MENTION]





francoff ha detto:


> è stato un pomeriggio con un su e giù di emozioni incredibili. abbiamo parlato, l ho insultata, abbiamo pianto ci siamo abbracciati..ad un certo punto l ho presa quasi di forza, le ho strappato l intimo e lei mi ha graffiato la schiena io le ho dato uno schiaffo e lei mi ha morsicato una tetta eravamo 2 animali che cercavano di riconoscersi..poi siamo andati a prendere i ragazzi ed abbiamo fatto finta di nulla


Buon segno. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## zagor (6 Febbraio 2017)

non mi è piaciuta. Ha atteso parecchi giorni per rivederlo e chiarirsi con lui,  sicuramente confidando nel fatto che la tempesta l'avesse solo sfiorata. Ha aspettato per maggior sicurezza che tu non ci fossi. Ha litigato con l'amante non per te, ma per se stessa, perchè lei aveva rischiato una bufera a causa del messaggio che lui le aveva inviato in modo incauto. Non giudica (giudicava) i tempi maturi per un distacco definitivo dal matrimonio, ma non l'aveva neanche escluso. Improvvisamente, ma neanche tanto, (ha impiegato 2 giorni, in cui ha avuto modo di ragionare e forse sentirsi con qualcuno), sceglie te sulla base di un discorso onesto e sincero. Oppure sceglie te, perchè l'alternativa non offre certezze? Vedo, attraverso la tua descrizione e sulla base delle mie sensazioni, una persona molto pragmatica.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> non mi è piaciuta. Ha atteso parecchi giorni per rivederlo e chiarirsi con lui,  sicuramente confidando nel fatto che la tempesta l'avesse solo sfiorata. Ha aspettato per maggior sicurezza che tu non ci fossi. Ha litigato con l'amante non per te, ma per se stessa, perchè lei aveva rischiato una bufera a causa del messaggio che lui le aveva inviato in modo incauto. Non giudica (giudicava) i tempi maturi per un distacco definitivo dal matrimonio, ma non l'aveva neanche escluso. Improvvisamente, ma neanche tanto, (ha impiegato 2 giorni, in cui ha avuto modo di ragionare e forse sentirsi con qualcuno), sceglie te sulla base di un discorso onesto e sincero. Oppure sceglie te, perchè l'alternativa non offre certezze? Vedo, attraverso la tua descrizione e sulla base delle mie sensazioni, una persona molto pragmatica.


Analisi perfetta


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> non mi è piaciuta. Ha atteso parecchi giorni per rivederlo e chiarirsi con lui,  sicuramente confidando nel fatto che la tempesta l'avesse solo sfiorata. Ha aspettato per maggior sicurezza che tu non ci fossi. Ha litigato con l'amante non per te, ma per se stessa, perchè lei aveva rischiato una bufera a causa del messaggio che lui le aveva inviato in modo incauto. Non giudica (giudicava) i tempi maturi per un distacco definitivo dal matrimonio, ma non l'aveva neanche escluso. Improvvisamente, ma neanche tanto, (ha impiegato 2 giorni, in cui ha avuto modo di ragionare e forse sentirsi con qualcuno), sceglie te sulla base di un discorso onesto e sincero. Oppure sceglie te, perchè l'alternativa non offre certezze? Vedo, attraverso la tua descrizione e sulla base delle mie sensazioni, una persona molto pragmatica.


Inevitabilmente  quando vi sia stato coinvolgimento sentimentale, ristabilire il rapporto ufficiale richiede una "strategia" , che si realizza attraverso la mediazione dei gesti,dei modi , dei tempi. Non è un interruttore l'atto (che non può essere unico) che azzera e ristabilisce l'equilibrio antecedente il tradimento; perché tradire è un po' abbandonare, e dopo un abbandono ci si deve ripresentare, non con l'involucro del corpo oramai corrotto e succube della psiche, come dicevo, con tutta una ritualità oramai ammantata da ipocrisia e tattiche alla bisogna.....quindi, per nulla "naturali". Ritrovare quella originaria naturalezza e sincronizzarla con l'eventuale genuinità del sentimento, è la parte più difficile. Forse più semplice permanere negli atteggiamenti precedenti, soprattutto quando vi sia calcolo ed opportunismo; tenendo conto che il traditore, per antonomasia e fine prefissato, sia predisposto alla menzogna ed allenato a perseguirla.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Ma solo a me, prima di riprendermi nel letto (cioè, a dormire mi avevano ripreso, nell'altro senso...) hanno mandato dal dottore per farmi fare gli esami?


Certo, il sesso d'impulso è molto più romantico e cinematografico, ma mia moglie mi disse, secondo me giustamente, "io l'altra non so neanche chi sia..."


Vabbè...


Sul confronto io sono a metà tra i due campi, c'eri tu li, quindi sei più qualificato di altri a valutarne la sincerità, certo però che un amore così profondo da fare prendere in seria considerazione l'ipotesi di lasciare un matrimonio di anni che svanisce con un sms... Non dico che non sia possibile, ma io un po' ci rifletterei su, mi sembra una svolta a 180 gradi un po' repentina, quasi una fulminazione sulla via di Damasco, 10 mesi non sono tantissimi ma nemmeno pochi, lui manda un msg fuori luogo e l'ammmore passa?... Boh.

Ti invito unicamente a valutare bene le cose prima di stappare lo champagne. Lei ha scelto te, ma se l'altro avesse gestito le cose benissimo, quale sarebbe stata la sua scelta?
Io non accetterei molto volentieri la logica secondo la quale devo sempre mostrarmi più "degno" del tizio o di chi dovesse arrivare in futuro...


Ultima cosa: lui sai chi sia? Si sono conosciuti e sono rimasti in contatto come? La situazione che li ha fatti conoscere si ripeterà nel futuro?


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma solo a me, prima di riprendermi nel letto (cioè, a dormire mi avevano ripreso, nell'altro senso...) hanno mandato dal dottore per farmi fare gli esami?
> 
> 
> Certo, il sesso d'impulso è molto più romantico e cinematografico,
> ...


Come dicevo, il voler approfondire a tutti i costi, si presta al fraintendimento sull'intenzione.Certi aspetti,intimi, che attengono alla sfera personale ed alla liturgia della coppia , spudoratamente messi in piazza , alla mercé di qualunque commento, anche il più morboso , giocoforza ,come qualcuno già ha detto, vengono sottoposti al vaglio delle esperienze soggettive che, ciascuno nella propria individualità può elaborare per questo solo in chiave del tutto esclusiva e quindi, forse parziale e limitata. Poi sono d'accordo che esista un paradigma generale che contempli cause ed effetti di una data situazione/circostanza. Ma, attenzione, se ho il 44 di piede posso calzare scarpe 45, ma non 43.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma solo a me, prima di riprendermi nel letto (cioè, a dormire mi avevano ripreso, nell'altro senso...) hanno mandato dal dottore per farmi fare gli esami?
> 
> 
> Certo, il sesso d'impulso è molto più romantico e cinematografico, ma mia moglie mi disse, secondo me giustamente, "io l'altra non so neanche chi sia..."
> ...



La tua stessa riflessione l'ho fatta per me stesssa ai tempi in cui mi si diceva che comunque lui aveva scelto me. Tipo ti piace vincere facile quando l'antagonista è di fatto una pippa. I "se" in questi casi irrompono nella testa come uragani, ma non avendo soddisfazione sono costretti a dileguarsi. Se l'altro/a fosse stato/a di altra pasta sarei stato/a messa da parte? Dunque non sono stato scelto perchè sono IO ma perchè migliore, ai suoi occhi, dell'altro? E  se non avessi scoperto nulla fino a quando e quanto l'altra relazione sarebbe vissuta? Non lo sa nessuno, dunque è tutto destinato a rimanere nel limbo delle riflessioni alle quali attingere per decidere cosa è meglio per sè.

A proposito della sfera sessuale, in quei momenti drammatici il pensiero di preservarmi fisicamente mi venne, ma fui rassicurata da alcuni dettagli che lui mi fornì, sbagliando. Il riprendersi e riconoscersi attraverso la fisicità ebbe il sopravvento, come capita quasi sempre, ma non so se è un bene, soprattutto per il tradito, riconcedersi anche se in modalità animale.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come dicevo, il voler approfondire a tutti i costi, si presta al fraintendimento sull'intenzione.Certi aspetti,intimi, che attengono alla sfera personale ed alla liturgia della coppia , spudoratamente messi in piazza , alla mercé di qualunque commento, anche il più morboso , giocoforza ,come qualcuno già ha detto, vengono sottoposti al vaglio delle esperienze soggettive che, ciascuno nella propria individualità può elaborare per questo solo in chiave del tutto esclusiva e quindi, forse parziale e limitata. Poi sono d'accordo che esista un paradigma generale che contempli cause ed effetti di una data situazione/circostanza. Ma, attenzione, se ho il 44 di piede posso calzare scarpe 45, ma non 43.


Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, cioè come quel che dici sia collegato al post che hai citato.

Direi che gli ho solo consigliato di pensarci e valutare con attenzione, e di approfondire alcuni aspetti che mi sembrano abbastanza sostanziali (se si vedono comunque tutti i giorni, la scelta annunciata "a voce" sarebbe da verificare) quindi il minimo sindacale per tentare una riconciliazione... 

Belli gli aspetti romantico/filosofici ma un minimo di senso pratico in queste cose ci vuole, a mio parere


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La tua stessa riflessione l'ho fatta per me stesssa ai tempi in cui mi si diceva che comunque lui aveva scelto me. Tipo ti piace vincere facile quando l'antagonista è di fatto una pippa. I "se" in questi casi irrompono nella testa come uragani, ma non avendo soddisfazione sono costretti a dileguarsi. Se l'altro/a fosse stato/a di altra pasta sarei stato/a messa da parte? Dunque non sono stato scelto perchè sono IO ma perchè migliore, ai suoi occhi, dell'altro? E  se non avessi scoperto nulla fino a quando e quanto l'altra relazione sarebbe vissuta? Non lo sa nessuno, dunque è tutto destinato a rimanere nel limbo delle riflessioni alle quali attingere per decidere cosa è meglio per sè.
> 
> A proposito della sfera sessuale, in quei momenti drammatici il pensiero di preservarmi fisicamente mi venne, ma fui rassicurata da alcuni dettagli che lui mi fornì, sbagliando. Il riprendersi e riconoscersi attraverso la fisicità ebbe il sopravvento, come capita quasi sempre, ma non so se è un bene, soprattutto per il tradito, riconcedersi anche se in modalità animale.


Non ho scritto che "visto che" lui le deve dare un calcio nel culo, ho raccomandato di rifletterci bene perché, da come è raccontata, la scelta potrebbe essere data dalle circostanze e non dalla persona. Si potrebbe venire a creare un precedente secondo il quale mi devo sempre confrontare con il "campione" del momento - Non dico che sia necessariamente così - ma resta qualcosa da valutare da parte sua, poi questa valutazione spetta a lui. 

Io la farei...

Nel senso che, raccontata così come l'ha detta, io la percepirei come "credevo di avere trovato uno meglio, ma poi non lo era, quindi ho scelto te". Io la vivrei così, ma io non c'ero, francoff si...


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si, è proprio quello che mi ha detto: il punto di rottura è stato quando le ho parlato giovedì sera. *Se non l avessi sgamata avrebbe continuato*, l ha detto chiaramente.


Per quanto mi riguarda c'è poco da dire. Il pentimento è arrivato dopo che l'hai beccata, è la scelta tra te o lui è una scelta di comodo che non viene da cuore, leggasi il neretto.

In bocca l lupo per tutto :up:


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> non mi è piaciuta. Ha atteso parecchi giorni per rivederlo e chiarirsi con lui,  sicuramente confidando nel fatto che la tempesta l'avesse solo sfiorata. Ha aspettato per maggior sicurezza che tu non ci fossi. Ha litigato con l'amante non per te, ma per se stessa, perchè lei aveva rischiato una bufera a causa del messaggio che lui le aveva inviato in modo incauto. Non giudica (giudicava) i tempi maturi per un distacco definitivo dal matrimonio, ma non l'aveva neanche escluso. Improvvisamente, ma neanche tanto, (ha impiegato 2 giorni, in cui ha avuto modo di ragionare e forse sentirsi con qualcuno), sceglie te sulla base di un discorso onesto e sincero. Oppure sceglie te, perchè l'alternativa non offre certezze? Vedo, attraverso la tua descrizione e sulla base delle mie sensazioni, una persona molto pragmatica.


+1


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> +1


Tipo voto ?


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo voto ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No carissima Fiammetta, nel gergo "forumense" sta a significare che quoti il messaggio, come se l'avessi riscritto tu (generico) identico.

:amici::amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No carissima Fiammetta, nel gergo "forumense" sta a significare che quoti il messaggio, come se l'avessi riscritto tu (generico) identico.
> 
> :amici::amici:


Pensa ...questa mi mancava...ma grazieeee


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa ...questa mi mancava...ma grazieeee



:inlove:


----------



## mistral (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma solo a me, prima di riprendermi nel letto (cioè, a dormire mi avevano ripreso, nell'altro senso...) hanno mandato dal dottore per farmi fare gli esami?
> 
> 
> Certo, il sesso d'impulso è molto più romantico e cinematografico, ma mia moglie mi disse, secondo me giustamente, "io l'altra non so neanche chi sia..."
> ...



Una storia segreta e nascosta ,vive di fantasie di entrambi gli amanti,ha pochi riscontri ed interferenze con la realtà  e non è nemmeno detto che le interpretazioni siano uguali per entrambi.A maggior ragione in questo caso in cui i due amanti se andava bene si vedevano una volta settimana  avevano l'illusione che lo stare  insieme fosse leggero,scremato da ogni contaminazione e problema.Un micro cosmo nel quale ognuno puo coltivare la sua illusione. Quando questo micro cosmo si scontra con la vita reale spesso arriva il disincanto, e l'idillio si trasforma in un problema da risolvere.Anche solo l'inopportuno sms si può  davvero trasformare in motivo di rottura perché non è affatto una cosuccia da poco.Lui con il suo menefreghismo casuale o voluto poteva ,come poi è successo procurare a lei un danno incalcolabile .Non dubito che lo abbia classificato come un coglione stellare.Sia che lei lo abbia interpretato come una leggerezza (che a lei sarebbe costata cara) sia che abbia percepito che lui lo avesse fatto di proposito per farla mettere alla porta dal marito.Ecco,l'sms è stato la botta contro l'iceberg chiamato realtà .


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda c'è poco da dire. Il pentimento è arrivato dopo che l'hai beccata, è la scelta tra te o lui è una scelta di comodo che *non viene da cuore*, leggasi il neretto.
> 
> In bocca l lupo per tutto :up:


Secondo me, tutte le scelte in merito alla coppia, matrimonio o convivenza compresi, hanno una componente razionale importante, a volte più di quella passionale.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una storia segreta e nascosta ,vive di fantasie di entrambi gli amanti,ha pochi riscontri ed interferenze con la realtà  e non è nemmeno detto che le interpretazioni siano uguali per entrambi.A maggior ragione in questo caso in cui i due amanti se andava bene si vedevano una volta settimana  avevano l'illusione che lo stare  insieme fosse leggero,scremato da ogni contaminazione e problema.Un micro cosmo nel quale ognuno puo coltivare la sua illusione. Quando questo micro cosmo si scontra con la vita reale spesso arriva il disincanto, e l'idillio si trasforma in un problema da risolvere.Anche solo l'inopportuno sms si può  davvero trasformare in motivo di rottura perché non è affatto una cosuccia da poco.Lui con il suo menefreghismo casuale o voluto poteva ,come poi è successo procurare a lei un danno incalcolabile .Non dubito che lo abbia classificato come un coglione stellare.Sia che lei lo abbia interpretato come una leggerezza (che a lei sarebbe costata cara) sia che abbia percepito che lui lo avesse fatto di proposito per farla mettere alla porta dal marito.Ecco,l'sms è stato la botta contro l'iceberg chiamato realtà .


Ci può stare, ma anche no. Io non correrei verso il tramonto tenendola per mano, non in questo momento. Merita una riflessione. Quello che hai detto tu sarebbe perfetto se si trattasse di una storia (per me più breve, ma è discutibile) e se adesso, fatta la sua scelta, lei definisse la nuova coppia una fantasia, ma lei nello spiegarsi ha parlato di progetti non di fantasie. Difficile che un sms mandi in fumo progetti (facile che mandi in fumo fantasie).

E comunque resta la questione di fondo, lei sembrerebbe aver scelto lui perché l'altro non era abbastanza affidabile. Io, se fosse roba mia,  due pensieri o anche tre ce li farei, non mi basterebbe "ha scelto te", sai che culo!


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci può stare, ma anche no. Io non correrei verso il tramonto tenendola per mano, non in questo momento. Merita una riflessione. Quello che hai detto tu sarebbe perfetto se si trattasse di una storia (per me più breve, ma è discutibile) e se adesso, fatta la sua scelta, lei definisse la nuova coppia una fantasia, ma lei nello spiegarsi ha parlato di progetti non di fantasie. Difficile che un sms mandi in fumo progetti (facile che mandi in fumo fantasie).
> 
> E comunque resta la questione di fondo, lei sembrerebbe aver scelto lui perché l'altro non era abbastanza affidabile. Io, se fosse roba mia,  due pensieri o anche tre ce li farei, non mi basterebbe "ha scelto te", sai che culo!


E' solo un punto d'inizio. 
Vedrai che sicuramente non gli basterà "ho scelto te".

E' solo un primo di molti e molti passi ancora che dovrà fare. 
Si sta muovendo a tentoni, ma credo che il tempo delle domande arriverà bene presto...


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' solo un punto d'inizio.
> Vedrai che sicuramente non gli basterà "ho scelto te".
> 
> E' solo un primo di molti e molti passi ancora che dovrà fare.
> Si sta muovendo a tentoni, ma credo che il tempo delle domande arriverà bene presto...


Chiaro,

non mi pare di aver scritto "mollala".

Ho scritto valuta bene prima di tuffarti, perché secondo me qualche tornante da verificare in questa storia c'è...

E ci sono domande da fare e argomenti da approfondire, a mio parere;


notavo un'atmosfera da brindisi che allo stato attuale mi pareva eccessiva...


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Chiaro,
> 
> non mi pare di aver scritto "mollala".
> 
> ...


Oddio anche se lei lo amasse alla follia non ci sarebbe atmosfera da brindisi. 

Però non l'ho sentita in Franco, anzi. Mi sembrava la sua una cruda lucidità. 

Ed hai ragione, c'è molto da valutare. Soprattutto perchè a breve sarà lui che dovrà scegliere...


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oddio anche se lei lo amasse alla follia non ci sarebbe atmosfera da brindisi.
> 
> Però non l'ho sentita in Franco, anzi. Mi sembrava la sua una cruda lucidità.
> 
> Ed hai ragione, c'è molto da valutare. Soprattutto perchè a breve sarà lui che dovrà scegliere...


Non tanto in Franco, che mi è sembrato forse comprensibilmente euforico (però io non so se avrei fatto sesso dopo questa rivelazione senza conoscere lo stato dell'arte), ma non poco lucido.


Intendevo il forum in generale, mi sembrava molto propenso a festeggiare per quanto riguarda alcuni e a vedere il bicchiere vuoto per quanto riguarda altri-


Secondo me ci troviamo in un momento a metà con, come dicevi. giustamente, tu, tante cose da fare...


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non tanto in Franco, che mi è sembrato forse comprensibilmente euforico (però io non so se avrei fatto sesso dopo questa rivelazione senza conoscere lo stato dell'arte), ma non poco lucido.
> 
> 
> Intendevo il forum in generale, mi sembrava molto propenso a festeggiare per quanto riguarda alcuni e a vedere il bicchiere vuoto per quanto riguarda altri-
> ...


Il sesso era una dichiarazione di possesso. 
Il fatto che sia riuscito subito a farlo secondo me è positivo almeno non diventa il suo tabù.


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci può stare, ma anche no. Io non correrei verso il tramonto tenendola per mano, non in questo momento. Merita una riflessione. Quello che hai detto tu sarebbe perfetto se si trattasse di una storia (per me più breve, ma è discutibile) e se adesso, fatta la sua scelta, lei definisse la nuova coppia una fantasia, ma lei nello spiegarsi ha parlato di progetti non di fantasie. Difficile che un sms mandi in fumo progetti (facile che mandi in fumo fantasie).
> 
> E comunque resta la questione di fondo, lei sembrerebbe aver scelto lui perché l'altro non era abbastanza affidabile. Io, se fosse roba mia,  due pensieri o anche tre ce li farei, non mi basterebbe "ha scelto te", sai che culo!


Quoto te come uno degli istigatori del dubbio e non per altro motivo 

Non voglio dare chiavi di lettura ottimistiche ma nemmeno disfattiste. Peggio di quel che è capitato non saprei cosa immaginare ....

A me la situazione sembra chiara, quasi da manuale. Una donna che veleggia verso la mezza età, intraprende un'amicizia "leggera" con un uomo e si fa prendere nel gioco. 

Da da quel che ha detto Franco - e solo a questo mi vorrei attenere - lei non ha dichiarato di aver perso la testa o di essere "innamorata". Ha detto che col tempo (nell'arco di 10 mesi) la cosa è diventata emotivamente coinvolgente per lei e che LUI si è innamorato, iniziando a fare pressioni per portare la storia alla luce del sole.

Lei ci ha pensato ma non è mai stata convinta. Tanto che la faccenda del sms inopportuno l'ha fatta sentire pressata e inoltre le ha fatto sentire che non voleva rischiare. Il che non significa che non avrebbe continuato, ma solo che forse - una volta sbollita l'irritazione - avrebbe lasciato le cose come stavano, nel segreto, fino ad esaurimento della storia. Cosa che fanno quasi tutti i traditori. In questo scenario si è presentato il discorso di Franco, che si è comportato come sappiamo: poche domande, ascolto e dichiarazione d'intenti.

Perchè? Perché anche se non riconosciamo come "ammore" il rapporto con l'amante ho seri dubbi che una donna che ha sposato uno come Franco possa stare in una relazione con un altro uomo senza essere emotivamente coinvolta, senza creare un legame. Per dire, Neruda piace a tutti e due .....

Secondo me tu marietto hai ragione a dire che deve chiarire alcune (poche) cose: chi è costui, da dove salta fuori, per avere garanzie che non avrà occasioni ulteriori di vederlo, e non solo la sua promessa di escluderlo dalla sua vita.

Lei avrà bisogno del suo tempo per mettere in campo  il necessario distacco emotivo, e Franco per iniziare il lavoro su di sè, che sarà il grosso della fatica e comunque senza esito scontato. Credo si debba fidare del suo sentire. A me il campanello ha suonato in testa per tanto tempo finché non è stato tutto chiaro. Se Franco che la conosce dice che gli è sembrata sincera .....

Poi se quello che si voleva era una Maddalena pentita e piangente, che confessa e si straccia le vesti prima di essere scoperta ..... eh, le favole le abbiamo finite.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, cioè come quel che dici sia collegato al post che hai citato.
> 
> Direi che gli ho solo consigliato di pensarci e valutare con attenzione, e di approfondire alcuni aspetti che mi sembrano abbastanza sostanziali (se si vedono comunque tutti i giorni, la scelta annunciata "a voce" sarebbe da verificare) quindi il minimo sindacale per tentare una riconciliazione...
> 
> Belli gli aspetti romantico/filosofici ma un minimo di senso pratico in queste cose ci vuole, a mio parere


Lungi da me era il voler far polemica....ho preso il tuo,come avrei potuto prendere uno qualunque, anche uno mio dello sesso tenore (che peraltro in linea di massima condivido,dunque)  , ma quello che volevo dire è che le variabili sono talmente vaste , che restringere la considerazione al generale, quando il dettaglio è pur sempre insito nel particolare, diventerebbe credo, un mero esercizio di scontata retorica.
Capisco che "il sentire comune" ed una "normale" logica ci spinga a considerare gli eventi, le azioni e le corrispondenti reazioni ascrivibili ad  un quadro codificato e condiviso, ma perlappunto, attingere ad esso non mi pare possa portare niente di più a ciò che i soggetti in questione possano, di per loro, aver già individuato come azione da compiere.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto te come uno degli istigatori del dubbio e non per altro motivo
> 
> Non voglio dare chiavi di lettura ottimistiche ma nemmeno disfattiste. Peggio di quel che è capitato non saprei cosa immaginare ....
> 
> ...


Diciamo che le cose da chiarire ci sono, di ordine pratico e motivazionale - e, per me, nemmeno così poche.

Le garanzie nella vita non esistono, ma quando conosci circostanze e motivazioni, hai la possibilità di valutare in modo un po' più "a ragion veduta" se trattasi di episodio...  

Io mi sono solo permesso di dire che non sarei tra chi gli grida "Vai, galoppa!"


Mi muoverei con un poco più di circospezione....


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non tanto in Franco, che mi è sembrato forse comprensibilmente euforico (però io non so se avrei fatto sesso dopo questa rivelazione senza conoscere lo stato dell'arte), ma non poco lucido.
> 
> 
> Intendevo il forum in generale, mi sembrava molto propenso a festeggiare per quanto riguarda alcuni e a vedere il bicchiere vuoto per quanto riguarda altri-
> ...


Vedere dall'esterno elementi che fanno pensare di avere a che fare con persone di una certa caratura intellettuale non significa che in automatico si pensi che tutto si aggiusterà, ma solo che ci sono dei presupposti affinchè inizi un percorso costruttivo per entrambi. Sono solo all'inizio dell'inizio.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Il sesso era una dichiarazione di possesso*.
> Il fatto che sia riuscito subito a farlo secondo me è positivo almeno non diventa il suo tabù.



Su questo il mio dubbio era esclusivamente sanitario. 

Mia moglie mi mandò dal dottore, a suo tempo. vedo che qui la preoccupazione sembra non esistere...


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Diciamo che le cose da chiarire ci sono, di ordine pratico e motivazionale - e, per me, nemmeno così poche.
> 
> Le garanzie nella vita non esistono, ma quando conosci circostanze e motivazioni, hai la possibilità di valutare in modo un po' più "a ragion veduta" se trattasi di episodio...
> 
> ...


Lo capisco. Nemmeno io stappo lo champagne. Soprattutto perché so cosa lo aspetta. Mi sembra che rispetto a me e ad altri qui (Danny, ad esempio, o anche Homer, che infatti è scettico) parta lievemente avvantaggiato. Un po' come tua moglie 

Baci.


----------



## iosolo (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Su questo il mio dubbio era esclusivamente sanitario.
> 
> Mia moglie mi mandò dal dottore, a suo tempo. vedo che qui la preoccupazione sembra non esistere...


Devo essere sincera, anch'io ci ho pensato dopo. Era così naturale... così idiota direi oggi.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lungi da me era il voler far polemica....ho preso il tuo,come avrei potuto prendere uno qualunque, anche uno mio dello sesso tenore (che peraltro in linea di massima condivido,dunque)  , ma quello che volevo dire è che le variabili sono talmente vaste , che restringere la considerazione al generale, quando il dettaglio è pur sempre insito nel particolare, diventerebbe credo, un mero esercizio di scontata retorica.
> Capisco che "il sentire comune" ed una "normale" logica ci spinga a considerare gli eventi, le azioni e le corrispondenti reazioni ascrivibili ad  un quadro codificato e condiviso, ma perlappunto, attingere ad esso non mi pare possa portare niente di più a ciò che i soggetti in questione possano, di per loro, aver già individuato come azione da compiere.


Se consideri che non siamo un "telefono amico" ne un gruppo di professionisti, se togli anche la possibilità di dire "occhio a quello" e "hai pensato a quell'altro" cosa resterebbe?


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vedere dall'esterno elementi che fanno pensare di avere a che fare con persone di una certa caratura intellettuale non significa che in automatico si pensi che tutto si aggiusterà, ma solo che ci sono dei presupposti affinchè inizi un percorso costruttivo per entrambi. Sono solo all'inizio dell'inizio.


Ecco è proprio qui il punto per me, non sono all'inizio di un percorso... Sono alla valutazione dei danni e dell'opportunità di costruire di nuovo e su quali basi, un passo prima, insomma.


Siamo alle perizie di parte, secondo me


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Nemmeno io stappo lo champagne. Soprattutto perché so cosa lo aspetta. Mi sembra che rispetto a me e ad altri qui (Danny, ad esempio, o anche Homer, che infatti è scettico) parta lievemente avvantaggiato. Un po' come tua moglie
> 
> Baci.


Da fuori sembrerebbe, ma io raccomanderei comunque piedi di piombo


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto te come uno degli istigatori del dubbio e non per altro motivo
> 
> Non voglio dare chiavi di lettura ottimistiche ma nemmeno disfattiste. Peggio di quel che è capitato non saprei cosa immaginare ....
> 
> ...



così mi confondi


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco è proprio qui il punto per me,* non sono all'inizio di un percorso*... Sono alla valutazione dei danni e dell'opportunità di costruire di nuovo e su quali basi, un passo prima, insomma.
> 
> 
> *Siamo alle perizie di parte, secondo me  *


*


*verissimo i 2 neretti


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> così mi confondi


Perché non penso che sia una donna senza cuore?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> lei sembrerebbe aver scelto lui perché l'altro ,......!


Oddio... Io non ho letto approfonditamente, ma.... 

Se in una simile situazione dovessi pure venir "SCELTO"..... 

Aho!! Ma siamo mbriachi??

Io scelto??? Iooo????...

Me la darei a gambe alla velocità della luce, ridendo come un matto dalla gioia, di ogni metro che metto tra me e lei


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lungi da me era il voler far polemica....ho preso il tuo,come avrei potuto prendere uno qualunque, anche uno mio dello sesso tenore (che peraltro in linea di massima condivido,dunque)  , ma quello che volevo dire è che le variabili sono talmente vaste , che restringere la considerazione al generale, quando il dettaglio è pur sempre insito nel particolare, diventerebbe credo, un mero esercizio di scontata retorica.
> Capisco che "il sentire comune" ed una "normale" logica ci spinga a considerare gli eventi, le azioni e le corrispondenti reazioni ascrivibili ad  un quadro codificato e condiviso, ma perlappunto, attingere ad esso non mi pare possa portare niente di più a ciò che i soggetti in questione possano, di per loro, aver già individuato come azione da compiere.


Stante che siamo tutti qui, in buona fede credo, col compito o meglio la missione di voler alleggerire,aiutare a riflettere chi, nella fattispecie Franco, ha subito una devastazione, voglio a titolo di esempio citare una delle molteplici variabili che distolgono la situazione dallo standard più o meno diffuso; e cito me per tutte le analogie del caso: 
Possibile che tra tutti i traditi,traditori,ripresi e ritornati all'ovile che qua dentro si son auto descritti, possibile dico che pur confermando la regola, la mia eccezione, mi porti ad essere l'unico (sempre qua dentro e sempre nei confronti degli autocitati) che ad oggi, dopo un anno non sia stato in grado di provocare la catarsi ? Niente sesso selvaggio,romantico, minimo sindacale (e di questo in questi termini,"minimo sindacale" , con lei ne parlai,ma era provocatorio) random,convenzionale,familiare, ecc....niente di niente! Sarà troppo tardi? Alberto Manzi diceva di no!
Mah! Qualcuno mi consiglia fuor di schema e convenzioni?....


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Perché non penso che sia una donna senza cuore?



allora non avevo capito....avevo inteso un complimento a me


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> allora non avevo capito....avevo inteso un complimento a me


Certo. Non può essere senza cuore se vi siete scelti


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Stante che siamo tutti qui, in buona fede credo, col compito o meglio la missione di voler alleggerire,aiutare a riflettere chi, nella fattispecie Franco, ha subito una devastazione, voglio a titolo di esempio citare una delle molteplici variabili che distolgono la situazione dallo standard più o meno diffuso; e cito me per tutte le analogie del caso:
> Possibile che tra tutti i traditi,traditori,ripresi e ritornati all'ovile che qua dentro si son auto descritti, possibile dico che pur confermando la regola, la mia eccezione, mi porti ad essere l'unico (sempre qua dentro e sempre nei confronti degli autocitati) che ad oggi, dopo un anno non sia stato in grado di provocare la catarsi ? Niente sesso selvaggio,romantico, minimo sindacale (e di questo in questi termini,"minimo sindacale" , con lei ne parlai,ma era provocatorio) random,convenzionale,familiare, ecc....niente di niente! Sarà troppo tardi? Alberto Manzi diceva di no!
> Mah! Qualcuno mi consiglia fuor di schema e convenzioni?....


"Consiglio" è forte, la maggior parte di noi non è in grado di nemmeno di "consigliarsi"

Possiamo darti una libera opinione, che è sicuramente, però, influenzata dalle esperienze, da quello che abbiamo vissuto direttamente o per conto terzi, se ti accontenti... 

Però dovrei leggere la tua storia, l'hai già scritta da qualche parte?


----------



## patroclo (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Stante che siamo tutti qui, in buona fede credo, col compito o meglio la missione di voler alleggerire,aiutare a riflettere chi, nella fattispecie Franco, ha subito una devastazione, voglio a titolo di esempio citare una delle molteplici variabili che distolgono la situazione dallo standard più o meno diffuso; e cito me per tutte le analogie del caso:
> Possibile che tra tutti i traditi,traditori,ripresi e ritornati all'ovile che qua dentro si son auto descritti, possibile dico che pur confermando la regola, la mia eccezione, mi porti ad essere l'unico (sempre qua dentro e sempre nei confronti degli autocitati) che ad oggi, dopo un anno non sia stato in grado di provocare la catarsi ? Niente sesso selvaggio,romantico, minimo sindacale (e di questo in questi termini,"minimo sindacale" , con lei ne parlai,ma era provocatorio) random,convenzionale,familiare, ecc....niente di niente! Sarà troppo tardi? Alberto Manzi diceva di no!
> Mah! Qualcuno mi consiglia fuor di schema e convenzioni?....


Sai che non capisco assolutamente nulla di quello che scrivi. Non capisco se non sono sufficientemente preparato o sei tu che metti paroloni random....non offenderti ( non ne ho intenzione) ma mi fai venire in mente il conte mascetti


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco assolutamente nulla di quello che scrivi. Non capisco se non sono sufficientemente preparato o sei tu che metti paroloni random....non offenderti ( non ne ho intenzione) ma mi fai venire in mente il conte mascetti


:nuke:

Ah...ah.  Ah....la supercazzola prematurata....
Volevo dire...cercherò di essere intelligibile: 
Che non scopo mia moglie da un anno! Nemmeno a random, nel senso quindi, in alcuna delle modalità citate, per periodi alternati ma contigui (citando qualcuno qui che aveva intrapreso una modalità,a lui non congeniale e ,pertanto interrotta e sostituita con altre) : nada de Nada!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> :nuke:
> 
> Ah...ah.  Ah....la supercazzola prematurata....
> Volevo dire...cercherò di essere intelligibile:
> Che non scopo mia moglie da un anno! Nemmeno a random, nel senso quindi, in alcuna delle modalità citate, per periodi alternati ma contigui (citando qualcuno qui che aveva intrapreso una modalità,a lui non congeniale e ,pertanto interrotta e sostituita con altre) : nada de Nada!


Male ...molto male 
Peraltro tocca esser in due ..quindi 
Ma come mai questa astinenza ?


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> :nuke:
> 
> Ah...ah.  Ah....la supercazzola prematurata....
> Volevo dire...cercherò di essere intelligibile:
> Che non scopo mia moglie da un anno! Nemmeno a random, nel senso quindi, in alcuna delle modalità citate, per periodi alternati ma contigui (citando qualcuno qui che aveva intrapreso una modalità,a lui non congeniale e ,pertanto interrotta e sostituita con altre) : nada de Nada!


Lo hai scritto sopra, non c'è stata la catarsi, sei bloccato, per questo niente sesso.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> "Consiglio" è forte, la maggior parte di noi non è in grado di nemmeno di "consigliarsi"
> 
> Possiamo darti una libera opinione, che è sicuramente, però, influenzata dalle esperienze, da quello che abbiamo vissuto direttamente o per conto terzi, se ti accontenti...
> 
> Però dovrei leggere la tua storia, l'hai già scritta da qualche parte?


Si e son stufo di raccontare.
Se trovo il link lo pubblico, ciao.


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> :nuke:
> 
> Ah...ah.  Ah....la supercazzola prematurata....
> Volevo dire...cercherò di essere intelligibile:
> Che non scopo mia moglie da un anno! Nemmeno a random, nel senso quindi, in alcuna delle modalità citate, per periodi alternati ma contigui (citando qualcuno qui che aveva intrapreso una modalità,a lui non congeniale e ,pertanto interrotta e sostituita con altre) : nada de Nada!


Ma l'hai tradita tu o lei? E come andava prima del fatto?


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Male ...molto male
> Peraltro tocca esser in due ..quindi
> Ma come mai questa astinenza ?


Lei non vuole. Dopo avermi tradito!


----------



## patroclo (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> :nuke:
> 
> Ah...ah.  Ah....la supercazzola prematurata....
> Volevo dire...cercherò di essere intelligibile:
> Che non scopo mia moglie da un anno! Nemmeno a random, nel senso quindi, in alcuna delle modalità citate, per periodi alternati ma contigui (citando qualcuno qui che aveva intrapreso una modalità,a lui non congeniale e ,pertanto interrotta e sostituita con altre) : nada de Nada!


e questa sarebbe la versione intellegibile?

nelle tue condizioni forse scriverei strano anch'io.....


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma l'hai tradita tu o lei? E come andava prima del fatto?


Andava già male;ma la storia è lunga.....comunque come ho detto a Marietto se trovo il link in cui descrivevo la mia storia lo pubblico.Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei non vuole. Dopo avermi tradito!


Pure...quindi lei sostiene di essere in astinenza ?


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto sopra, non c'è stata la catarsi, sei bloccato, per questo niente sesso.


Che poi "catarsi", dalle mie parti, sembrerebbe una specie di italianizzazione del dialetto "cateres" (trovarsi), se mia nonna avesse dovuto dire "trovarsi" in italiano probabilmente avrebbe detto catarsi (il centro per anziani più famoso di qui si chiama "catomes tot" (troviamoci tutti), quindi l'uso di questa parola mi fa sempre un po' ridere...


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei non vuole. Dopo avermi tradito!


Non sarebbe un bellissimo segno... attendiamo di sapere il resto


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei non vuole. Dopo avermi tradito!


Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Blaise53  Visualizza Messaggio
Buongiorno Franco, faccio i tifo per te, anche se questo repentino pentimento mi fa un attimo pensate. Pentimento dovuto ad un msg di lui sgamato da te, e se non fosse stato sgamato? Comunque ti auguro di risolvere in bocca al lupo.
Stany risponde
Eh... Blaise, ciao; insinui il dubbio dall'alto (o basso?) della tua "attività" ultradecennale?
E tu sei, un uomo di esperienza!
   Multi-Cita Questo Messaggio  

Troppo incazzato


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei non vuole. Dopo avermi tradito!


Ok, scusa..avevo capito che tu eri bloccato.

La domanda sorge spontanea...lei era innamorata del tizio?


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure...quindi lei sostiene di essere in astinenza ?


Lei non sostiene alcunché!Almeno con me .
Non c'è il mutuo, ma il figlio si.....e poi il suo lavoro di m.


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Che poi "catarsi", dalle mie parti, sembrerebbe una specie di italianizzazione del dialetto "cateres" (trovarsi), se mia nonna avesse dovuto dire "trovarsi" in italiano probabilmente avrebbe detto catarsi (il centro per anziani più famoso di qui si chiama "catomes tot" (troviamoci tutti), quindi l'uso di questa parola mi fa sempre un po' ridere...


Magari è un ri-trovarsi dopo avere vagato nel nulla...chissà


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei non sostiene alcunché!Almeno con me .
> Non c'è il mutuo, ma il figlio si.....e poi il suo lavoro di m.


Io chiederei...quindi? Hai  rinunciato ad un uomo ?


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Che poi "catarsi", dalle mie parti, sembrerebbe una specie di italianizzazione del dialetto "cateres" (trovarsi), se mia nonna avesse dovuto dire "trovarsi" in italiano probabilmente avrebbe detto catarsi (il centro per anziani più famoso di qui si chiama "catomes tot" (troviamoci tutti), quindi l'uso di questa parola mi fa sempre un po' ridere...


Nel centro per anziani forse si usa di più il termine "catetere"....per rimanere in assonanza.


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei non sostiene alcunché!Almeno con me .
> Non c'è il mutuo, ma il figlio si.....e poi il suo lavoro di m.


Se non chiarisci la situazione non possiamo darti consigli.

Hai scritto che prima non andava bene...cosa intendi dire?


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io chiederei...quindi? Hai  rinunciato ad un uomo ?


E quello che sto cercando di capire..  
Ma avendo già dato molto in gioventù ....credevo avesse capitalizzato....Anche perché (con me) l'atto  in se era diventato un'impresa, data la secchezza di quelle parti,da tempo...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E quello che sto cercando di capire..
> Ma avendo già dato molto in gioventù ....credevo avesse capitalizzato....Anche perché (con me) l'atto  in se era diventato un'impresa, data la secchezza di quelle parti,da tempo...


Vabbè non è che se hai già dato tanto poi smetti di colpo 
Se invece ci sono problemi di salute/fisiologici è  un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E quello che sto cercando di capire..
> Ma avendo già dato molto in gioventù ....credevo avesse capitalizzato....Anche perché (con me) l'atto  in se era diventato un'impresa, data la secchezza di quelle parti,da tempo...


La psiche ha un certo potere


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè non è che se hai già dato tanto poi smetti di colpo
> Se invece ci sono problemi di salute/fisiologici è  un altro paio di maniche


Sai che mi sono convinta che i problemi fisiologici dipendano molto dalla psiche e che si possono ovviare se si trova lo stimolo giusto...certo devo ancora dimostrare la mia ipotesi


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè non è che se hai già dato tanto poi smetti di colpo
> Se invece ci sono problemi di salute/fisiologici è  un altro paio di maniche


Riposto :
Non fisiologici; spesi fior di quattrini per certificarne la sanità.
Psicologico!


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai che mi sono convinta che i problemi fisiologici dipendano molto dalla psiche e che si possono ovviare se si trova lo stimolo giusto...certo devo ancora dimostrare la mia ipotesi


Eh....infatti l'aveva trovato....lo stimolo giusto


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Riposto :
> Non fisiologici; spesi fior di quattrini per certificarne la sanità.
> Psicologico!


Mi sembra che basti fare due più due..o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Riposto :
> Non fisiologici; spesi fior di quattrini per certificarne la sanità.
> Psicologico!


Psicologico con chiunque


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai che mi sono convinta che i problemi fisiologici dipendano molto dalla psiche e che si possono ovviare se si trova lo stimolo giusto...certo devo ancora dimostrare la mia ipotesi


Ma credo ci possano essere anche problemi fisiologici 
Certo la psiche da un notevole contributo


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh....infatti l'aveva trovato....lo stimolo giusto


Ecco. 
Poco fa ti avevo chiesto se lei si fosse innamorata.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Magari è un ri-trovarsi dopo avere vagato nel nulla...chissà


Si....nel centro per anziani col catetere catartico.....


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma credo ci possano essere anche problemi fisiologici
> Certo la psiche da un notevole contributo


Forse per alcuni problemi non c'è soluzione ma per molti altri, credo di sì


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi sembra che basti fare due più due..o no?


Veramente era due più  uno!


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si....nel centro per anziani col catetere catartico.....


Capisco la tua rabbia, ma stiamo cercando di focalizzare il problema e la mia era una domanda seria


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Veramente era due più  uno!


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Psicologico con chiunque


Non so...dovrei chiedere a lui...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non so...dovrei chiedere a lui...


L'altro? Lo conosci?


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Poco fa ti avevo chiesto se lei si fosse innamorata.


Sicuramente , o meglio, credo lo fosse (o sia ancora!?)...
Comunque scoperta subito, in quanto sotto al naso ed inequivocabile...lui molto più visibile di lei, nel coinvolgimento 
Pareva fatto apposta!
Se trovo quel link ....


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'altro? Lo conosci?


Si...ho anche il suo telefono e so più o meno dove abita....


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là. Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. *Ha rivisto quello chi ero*, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Stamattina avevo scritto che c'era qualcosa di dissonante, ci ho pensato un po su' e mi sono venute delle domande:

Primo: Cosa ha impedito in questi 10 mesi a tua moglie di vederti per quello che in realtà sei? Perchè è del tutto chiaro che lei dovrebbe primariamente capire perchè tu non eri più "sufficente", capire perchè ha concesso a se stessa di lasciarsi andare ad un rapporto che avrebbe distrutto il "Voi".

Secondo: ma davvero è il tuo modo di porti in un unico frangente che le ha chiarito cosa eravate te e lui?
Cioè è possibile ascrivere ad un unico episodio la "scelta" di una persona? E se ti incazzavi cosa succedeva, faceva le valigie?

Inoltre io ritengo personalmente insopportabile una cosa, il fatto di essere messo in "competizione" con un altro.
Chi cazzo sei tu, donna che cancelli il nostro "noi", tutto quello che siamo stati per affidarti alla attrazione di un estraneo con il quale poi mi metti in competizione, come fossi un trofeo?

Ecco queste sono le mie perplessità, mica cose insuperabili per capirsi, ma una risposta al primo punto, in special modo, al tuo posto davvero la vorrei.
Non è che in generale, a parte questo, vi vedo male.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Blaise53  Visualizza Messaggio
> Buongiorno Franco, faccio i tifo per te, anche se questo repentino pentimento mi fa un attimo pensate. Pentimento dovuto ad un msg di lui sgamato da te, e se non fosse stato sgamato? Comunque ti auguro di risolvere in bocca al lupo.
> Stany risponde
> Eh... Blaise, ciao; insinui il dubbio dall'alto (o basso?) della tua "attività" ultradecennale?
> ...


Vabbè..passami un po' di sarcasmo.


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stamattina avevo scritto che c'era qualcosa di dissonante, ci ho pensato un po su' e mi sono venute delle domande:
> 
> Primo: Cosa ha impedito in questi 10 mesi a tua moglie di vederti per quello che in realtà sei? Perchè è del tutto chiaro che lei dovrebbe primariamente capire perchè tu non eri più "sufficente", capire perchè ha concesso a se stessa di lasciarsi andare ad un rapporto che avrebbe distrutto il "Voi".
> 
> ...


Hai espresso benissimo quello che ho dentro . Ne parleremo in pratica non abbiamo ancora iniziato. Io ci vedo male invece . Trovo insopportabile il successo .


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stamattina avevo scritto che c'era qualcosa di dissonante, ci ho pensato un po su' e mi sono venute delle domande:
> 
> Primo: Cosa ha impedito in questi 10 mesi a tua moglie di vederti per quello che in realtà sei? Perchè è del tutto chiaro che lei dovrebbe primariamente capire perchè tu non eri più "sufficente", capire perchè ha concesso a se stessa di lasciarsi andare ad un rapporto che avrebbe distrutto il "Voi".
> 
> ...


Poi mi sono tornati in mente i pensieri di sabato . Non tanto la promiscuità imposta ma come faremo a trovare una sintesi comune partendo da una percezione così diversa dell accaduto .


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Poi mi sono tornati in mente i pensieri di sabato . Non tanto la promiscuità imposta ma *come faremo a trovare una sintesi comune partendo da una percezione così diversa dell accaduto *.


Dovrete confrontarvi a lungo, molto a lungo, penso.
Però sembri partire da una buona posizione, sembra che lei non si sottragga al confronto.
Penso inoltre che la percezione di quello che è accaduto varierà dentro te stesso, nella tua consapevolezza.
E varierà molto anche nella sua, ci scommetto, non credo ceh ora come ora lei afferri fino in fondo quello che è successo.
Ma faccio fatica a ragionare di queste cose, non ho esperienze dirette....


----------



## Fairman (6 Febbraio 2017)

*Anch'io*

Anch'io la scoprii per caso, dopo trentanni di matrimonio.
Voglio dirti francoff, che ogni coppia è un caso a sè, ciascuno di noi perdona, ricostruisce o rompe, ma il dolore e la 
cicatrice della ferita che apre un tradimento non passa. Io provai a ricostruire, 30 anni insieme tre figli, ma non c'è la feci. Il dolore è passato? No, ma non vederla mi consente ogni tanto uno spazio di oblio. Io pensai a me stesso, come lei del resto.
Buona fortuna


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha voluto affrontare la nostra situazione, non havoluto altro tempo, a me ha detto di prendermi il tempo che mi occorre ma citeneva dire. La storia è di lungo corso circa 10 mesi. Prima solo unaconoscenza poi sempre più affascinata e poi una relazione. In questi mesifantasie di lasciarmi e andare con lui ne ha ne hanno avute ma poi non sisentiva pronta o c era qualcosa dentro di lei che la fermava. Non sempre èstato così, a volte l ha vissuta con vergogna e sensi di colpa mentre *a voltesentiva che il suo posto era là.* Non ha mai avuto il coraggio di scegliere. Luinel frattempo si era innamorato. Si vedevano a casa di lui. Si è arrabbiata peril messaggio mandato in modo inopportuno e il lasciarlo era dovuto alla suaarrabbiatura. Probabilmente passata l arrabbiatura avrebbero ripreso a vedersi.C è però una cosa : il modo in cui l ho affrontata quella sera. Le cose che leho detto e come le ho dette. Parole piene di dolore ma piene anche di amore egenerosità verso di lei. Parole di un uomo solido, vero. Non ha potuto nonconfrontare i nostri comportamenti. Lui: il tentativo di metterla in difficoltàe farle fare ciò che non voleva o non si sentiva pronta con il msg . Io : dicendoledi raggiungere la sua felicità ovunque fosse, anche se dicendolo avevo la voceche tremava. La differenza tra un desiderio egoistico e l amore che mette lamato al primo posto. Ha rivisto quello chi ero, e che non vedeva più, le èricomparso davanti tutto quello per cui mi amava e mi ama. Mi ha chiesto scusaper la sofferenza, le menzogne e anche perché ha fatto entrare nella nostravita un altro: lei con lui si confidava , a volte ha comunicato a lui prima chea me una bella o brutta notizia. Che lui è uscito definitivamente e senzapossibilità di rientrare e questo perché io ho rioccupato il mio posto. Penso siastata sincera avrebbe potuto sminuire invece no non ha sminuito , non mi hadato colpe.


Questa frase può indicare che anche lei si sia innamorata. Mi chiedo quanto si possa razionalizzare l'amore.
Se lei si è veramente innamorata siamo sicuri che possa razionalmente scegliere di stare con te per tutte le cose belle che hai scritto? Magari sì può, ma a quale prezzo?


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Dovrete confrontarvi a lungo, molto a lungo, penso.
> Però sembri partire da una buona posizione, sembra che lei non si sottragga al confronto.
> Penso inoltre che la percezione di quello che è accaduto varierà dentro te stesso, nella tua consapevolezza.
> E varierà molto anche nella sua, ci scommetto, non credo ceh ora come ora lei afferri fino in fondo quello che è successo.
> Ma faccio fatica a ragionare di queste cose, non ho esperienze dirette....


Purtroppo quello che è successo e già successo non si può tornare indietro . Oltre alla diversa visione vi è L esclusione e essere sostituito come una cosa vecchia da una cosa nuova


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questa frase può indicare che anche lei si sia innamorata. Mi chiedo quanto si possa razionalizzare l'amore.
> Se lei si è veramente innamorata siamo sicuri che possa razionalmente scegliere di stare con te per tutte le cose belle che hai scritto? Magari sì può, ma a quale prezzo?


Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? È una Troia e me ne vado ? Facendomi violenza ho cercato un dialogo tenere aperto uno spiraglio di comunicazione per capirci e riflettere . Le ho detto vai , va con lui se la tua felicità e con lui. Lei mi ha chiesto di riprovarci e prendi per buone le motivazioni , non ho ad ora altre basi su cui reiniziare o cercare di farlo .


----------



## Frithurik (6 Febbraio 2017)

*Non dico un confronto ma:*

Io un sassolino dalle scarpe lo toglierei, andrei a trovare il personaggio(l,uomo fine) solo per guardarlo negli occhi, per vedere come citava una vecchia Canzone l,effetto che fa,


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Purtroppo quello che è successo e già successo non si può tornare indietro . Oltre alla diversa visione vi è L esclusione e essere sostituito come una cosa vecchia da una cosa nuova


Lo so, immagino sia lancinante.
Però è un po' più accettabile se concediamo a lei un errore di valutazione, che sicuramente nel vostro caso c'è. Non penso che tutto quello che hai passato con lei, la profondità del vostro "Voi" come coppia sia o possa essere considerato poco, qualcosa di facilmente superabile. Credo invece che la "novità" abbia portato a sottostimarlo, a darlo per scontato, sempre recuperabile e fruibile, cosa che in effetti non è.
Sai quanti uomi e donne conosco che si arrovellano come disgraziati per rientrare nella vita di persone che hanno tradito e perduto?
Molti. 
Una pletora di persone che si sono smarrite inseguendo nuovi improbabili amori, rivelatisi neanche lontanamente al livello di quello che vivevano prima. Una quantità di persone che difendono nuovi rapporti fatti di poco di carta velina e di disperazione tenuta insieme con lo sputo.
Una legione di infelici.


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Io un sassolino dalle scarpe lo toglierei, andrei a trovare il personaggio(l,uomo fine) solo per guardarlo negli occhi, per vedere come citava una vecchia Canzone l,effetto che fa,


Ma anche no ! Non voglio mettermi in competizione con nessuno e poi cosa dovrei dirgli senza rischiare il ridicolo ? Di starle lontano ? Ma se lei non vorrà starle lontano ?


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? È una Troia e me ne vado ? Facendomi violenza ho cercato un dialogo tenere aperto uno spiraglio di comunicazione per capirci e riflettere . Le ho detto vai , va con lui se la tua felicità e con lui


No,scusami ho esagerato.
Tu  hai fatto quello che sentivi di fare, hai parlato con il cuore in mano e lei lo ha apprezzato.
Se ci credete tutt'e due potete ricominciare, magari con l'aiuto di un terapista


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? È una Troia e me ne vado ? *Facendomi violenza* ho cercato un dialogo tenere aperto uno spiraglio di comunicazione per capirci e riflettere . Le ho detto vai , va con lui se la tua felicità e con lui. Lei mi ha chiesto di riprovarci e prendi per buone le motivazioni , non ho ad ora altre basi su cui reiniziare o cercare di farlo .


franco...tira un respiro...non sono cose che si fanno in apnea queste... 

Metti i punti e non muoverli. Poi fai comunque a tempo a ribaltare il banco. Non pensi? 

Hai deciso che vuoi provare a capire e vedere se insieme potete trovare un punto di incontro per guardarvi nuovi e appena nati come siete, giusto? 

Allora questo è un punto. Hai deciso. (potrai cambiare idea un milione di volte, ma fissa un punto.) 

E poi ascoltati tu. Cerca le domande. Quello che non ti torna. Non tenere indietro nulla. 

Questa è una di quelle cose che non si fa tutta in un balzo...servono tanti piccoli passi, e a ogni passo controllare di aver messo bene il piede prima di spostare l'altro.


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> No,scusami ho esagerato.
> Tu  hai fatto quello che sentivi di fare, hai parlato con il cuore in mano e lei lo ha apprezzato.
> Se ci credete tutt'e due potete ricominciare, magari con l'aiuto di un terapista


Non mi pongo limitazioni


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> franco...tira un respiro...non sono cose che si fanno in apnea queste...
> 
> Metti i punti e non muoverli. Poi fai comunque a tempo a ribaltare il banco. Non pensi?
> 
> ...


È quello che intendevo


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È quello che intendevo


dimenticando per un momento lei, il risultato, le aspettative...come ti fa sentire aver preso questa posizione in te?


----------



## insane (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? È una Troia e me ne vado ? Facendomi violenza ho cercato un dialogo tenere aperto uno spiraglio di comunicazione per capirci e riflettere . Le ho detto vai , va con lui se la tua felicità e con lui. Lei mi ha chiesto di riprovarci e prendi per buone le motivazioni , non ho ad ora altre basi su cui reiniziare o cercare di farlo .


Franco, mi semri molto vulnerabile, e ti capisco benissimo.

Prenditi il tuo tempo, assimila, metabolizza e poi decidi a mente lucida. Posso consigliarti di provare a vederla come una coinquilina per un po' di tempo se non puoi proprio separarti fisicamente. E niente strapparsi le mutande e darsi sberle. Personalmente ci ho provato ma dopo 24 ore l'ho sbattuta fuori lo stesso, ma ognuno di noi reagisce in maniera diversa


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Trovo insopportabile il successo .


eh direi... qui "vincere" è davvero "perdere" e viceversa... (se l'ha messa proprio così)


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh direi... qui "vincere" è davvero "perdere" e viceversa... (se l'ha messa proprio così)


Il successo è L accaduto mica una vittoria . Forse hai equivocato i termini


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Il successo è L accaduto mica una vittoria . Forse hai equivocato i termini


temo di si
avevo capito il "successo" dell'esser stato "scelto"


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dimenticando per un momento lei, il risultato, le aspettative...come ti fa sentire aver preso questa posizione in te?


Anche se può non sembrare mi sento forte molto più che nei giorni scorsi in cui ero fragile ed impaurito . Incazzato anche


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> temo di si
> avevo capito il "successo" dell'esser stato "scelto"


L avevo immaginato . Un discorso come l avevi inteso sarebbe finito con un calcio nel culo


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche se può non sembrare mi sento forte molto più che nei giorni scorsi in cui ero fragile ed impaurito . Incazzato anche


Si percepisce, invece.


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche se può non sembrare *mi sento forte* molto più che nei giorni scorsi in cui ero fragile ed impaurito . Incazzato anche


immaginavo ..bene!

Se non senti stridere, se non senti fratture tue in te (sempre lasciando fuori lei dal discorso per quel che si può)...sei vicino a te. Ed è l'unica cosa che conta. credo che in queste situazioni la cosa più complessa sia tornare al centro di sè. Da lì si può decidere ogni cosa. 

Mi sembra il minimo che tu sia incazzato. Ne hai tutti i motivi.


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> immaginavo ..bene!
> 
> Se non senti stridere, se non senti fratture tue in te (sempre lasciando fuori lei dal discorso per quel che si può)...sei vicino a te. Ed è l'unica cosa che conta. credo che in queste situazioni la cosa più complessa sia tornare al centro di sè. Da lì si può decidere ogni cosa.
> 
> Mi sembra il minimo che tu sia incazzato. Ne hai tutti i motivi.


Quoto in toto il post,anche perché sono riuscito a capirlo...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto in toto il post,anche perché sono riuscito a capirlo...


Trilo quando è  che indossi un avatarro?


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trilo quando è  che indossi un avatarro?


È possibile farlo dal cellulare?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> È possibile farlo dal cellulare?


Penso di si seleziono un immagine la metti in archivio o album e poi la inserisci dal tuo profilo


----------



## mistral (6 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Devo essere sincera, anch'io ci ho pensato dopo. Era così naturale... così idiota direi oggi.


LEI fece fare a mio marito tutti gli esami del caso prima di eleggerlo amante ufficiale in più spergiura che mai ci sia stato qualcosa senza preservativo.
Lei i suoi glieli aveva già mostrati. E a quanto pare ha una corsia preferenziale al centro analisi.
Per quanto sia stato meglio,questa cosa di organizzare le scopate in modo così calcolato un po' perplessa  mi ha lasciata.Diciamo che le scalmane tra due amanti le vedrei più guidate dalla passione che non fìda calcoli ed appuntamenti fissi..Boh


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Penso di si seleziono un immagine la metti in archivio o album e poi la inserisci dal tuo profilo


Provato,nisba


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provato,nisba



 [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION]


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> immaginavo ..bene!
> 
> Se non senti stridere, se non senti fratture tue in te (sempre lasciando fuori lei dal discorso per quel che si può)...sei vicino a te. Ed è l'unica cosa che conta. credo che in queste situazioni la cosa più complessa sia tornare al centro di sè. Da lì si può decidere ogni cosa.
> 
> Mi sembra il minimo che tu sia incazzato. Ne hai tutti i motivi.


L incazzatura e' anche perché non mi ha dato colpe ma perché innamorata . Come se tutto si risolve con un e capitato. Vi giuro che sono un bell uomo e con una capacità di empatia con il mondo femminile notevole . Lo noto dalle colleghe dalle sconosciute che incontro in treno . Se avessi voluto avrei potuto .Ma da stare bene nel parlare con una persona a passare ad una relazione c'è ne corre ! Come quando vai a ballare e qualcuno ti invita . C è quel momento in cui alzi e vai in pista in cui ti puoi fare domande . Soprattutto se a casa va bene . Poi lo so che una volta iniziato a ballare tutto viene percepito in modo diverso . Ma è una rappresentazione di noi quella che diamo non siamo noi , non è il reale . Noi siamo il reale non la rappresentazione effimera di ciò che siamo in quel momento . E ripeto c è sempre quel tratto in cui ti puoi e riesci ancora a tirarti indietro . Ecco e quel è capitato che non riesco ad accettare . Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi sto scrivendo a getto con lo smartphone .


----------



## lorella89 (6 Febbraio 2017)

*Zio trilo!*



trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto in toto il post,anche perché sono riuscito a capirlo...


Perché ti butti giù così ? Sai che sei il mio preferito !


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perché ti butti giù così ? Sai che sei il mio preferito !


Ciao,mia disinibita nipotina,tutto ok?


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L incazzatura e' anche perché non mi ha dato colpe ma perché innamorata . Come se tutto si risolve con un e capitato. Vi giuro che sono un bell uomo e con una capacità di empatia con il mondo femminile notevole . Lo noto dalle colleghe dalle sconosciute che incontro in treno . Se avessi voluto avrei potuto .Ma da stare bene nel parlare con una persona a passare ad una relazione c'è ne corre ! Come quando vai a ballare e qualcuno ti invita . C è quel momento in cui alzi e vai in pista in cui ti puoi fare domande . Soprattutto se a casa va bene . Poi lo so che una volta iniziato a ballare tutto viene percepito in modo diverso . Ma è una rappresentazione di noi quella che diamo non siamo noi , non è il reale . Noi siamo il reale non la rappresentazione effimera di ciò che siamo in quel momento . E ripeto c è sempre quel tratto in cui ti puoi e riesci ancora a tirarti indietro . Ecco e quel è capitato che non riesco ad accettare . Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi sto scrivendo a getto con lo smartphone .


Questi pensieri dovresti rovesciarli su di lei,credo,anche perché questo dovrebbe essere parte integrante del vostro percorso


----------



## lorella89 (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,mia disinibita nipotina,tutto ok?


Insomma ! Ho visto questo 3D che non avevo mai visto e con un numero di interventi elevatissimo e mi sono incuriosita . Immaginavo di trovarti e di leggerti un po' minchione . Hai discusso ancora ! Fa il bravo


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Insomma ! Ho visto questo 3D che non avevo mai visto e con un numero di interventi elevatissimo e mi sono incuriosita . Immaginavo di trovarti e di leggerti un po' minchione . Hai discusso ancora ! Fa il bravo


Smack!!!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oddio... Io non ho letto approfonditamente, ma....
> 
> Se in una simile situazione dovessi pure venir "SCELTO".....
> 
> ...


:up:
Quello che ho pensato io.
Ci mancherebbe!


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto te come uno degli istigatori del dubbio e non per altro motivo
> 
> Non voglio dare chiavi di lettura ottimistiche ma nemmeno disfattiste. Peggio di quel che è capitato non saprei cosa immaginare ....
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

Provo a dire la mia,nella speranza che,se qualcuno non condivide,si confronti direttamente con me.
Ora io volevo solo rilevare alcuni punti che non sono stati messi in evidenza,ma che a mio modesto parere,hanno una loro rilevanza.
Il fatto,per esempio,che una relazione,lunga,pesante dal punto di vista del coinvolgimento sentimentale,sia stata nascosta talmente bene che,non fosse per l'sms "Malandrino",non sarebbe mai stata scoperta,la dice lunga,secondo me,sul livello di bravura a fingere e mentire della moglie.
Di qui le mie perplessità sul dipinto che la moglie gli ha esibito a riguardo della sua relazione.
A volte,chi mente,per rendere più credibile la balla,aggiunge particolari ritenuti inconfessabili,a suo discapito,ma che,a ben vedere,alla fine della fiera,a suo discapito non sono.
Questo mi farebbe stare ben poco tranquillo per il futuro.
Non vorrei essere nei suoi panni tutti i prossimi mercoledi sera o i giovedì in cui lui sarà via per lavoro,perché la relazione,a tutt'oggi,risulta finita solo nella versione di lei,che,scusatemi,in questo momento non è quella più accreditata....detto questo,spero di sbagliarmi su tutta la linea e che lei sia stata,sia e sarà,sincera con lui


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provo a dire la mia,nella speranza che,se qualcuno non condivide,si confronti direttamente con me.
> Ora io volevo solo rilevare alcuni punti che non sono stati messi in evidenza,ma che a mio modesto parere,hanno una loro rilevanza.
> Il fatto,per esempio,che una relazione,lunga,pesante dal punto di vista del coinvolgimento sentimentale,sia stata nascosta talmente bene che,non fosse per l'sms "Malandrino",non sarebbe mai stata scoperta,la dice lunga,secondo me,sul livello di bravura a fingere e mentire della moglie.
> Di qui le mie perplessità sul dipinto che la moglie gli ha esibito a riguardo della sua relazione.
> ...


La penso anch'io come te (adesso saremo in due ad essere messi alla gogna ) aggiungerei anche il fatto che se non scoperta la storia sarebbe proseguita. E poi per il discorso che in caso di tradimenti la verità detta corrisponde nella norma al 50% del vero la durata si presume possa essere più lunga. Poi possiamo tutti sbagliarci, ma comunque ai ripensamenti repentini io non ci credo, possono essere nel lungo periodo compromessi.


----------



## zagor (7 Febbraio 2017)

Aggiungo di mio che la versione che ti ha raccontato sa molto di precotto. Sarebbe strano se così non fosse, dal momento che ha avuto diversi giorni per prepararla con attenzione. Solo scavando a fondo, secondo me, riuscirai ad avvicinarti alla verità. Il suo stupore per la tua reazione è, probabilmente, genuino. Tuttavia, questo significa che il suo racconto, all'occorrenza potrebbe essere estremamente più particolareggiato, in modo da darti tutte quelle effimere pseudo-soddisfazioni che una persona ferita cerca disperatamente in queste situazioni per dare un senso a quello che gli è successo. In soldoni, secondo il mio modesto parere, solo pressandola con decisione e continuità, potrai provocare delle crepe nel racconto che si è preparata, un misto di verità e bugie che spesso diventa inestricabile anche per chi l'ha ideato. Come non considerare il benservito dato all'amante come l'ultimo tassello del suo piano di recupero. L'"Uomo Innamorato", come lei stesso l'ha definito, in questo momento può solo fare danni: quindi meglio chiudere la storia, forse in modo definitivo e forse no, per ora è solo un dettaglio. L'importante era che non avvenissero nuovi incidenti di percorso, cosa che poteva scongiurare solo con un colloquio durissimo di persona. Un rischio che aveva scelto di correre perchè costretta dagli eventi, ma che ha cercato di minimizzare, come ho scritto in un post precedente, prendendo molte precauzioni.


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

*P.S.*

Dimenticavo di dire che,al netto di tutto quello che può aver combinato o combinerà lei,se lui riesce a tenere un gradino sopra in ordine di importanza i figli e se stesso,rispetto a lei,ha buone possibilità di uscirne con le ossa non troppo rotte,comunque vada.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provo a dire la mia,nella speranza che,se qualcuno non condivide,si confronti direttamente con me.
> Ora io volevo solo rilevare alcuni punti che non sono stati messi in evidenza,ma che a mio modesto parere,hanno una loro rilevanza.
> Il fatto,per esempio,che una relazione,lunga,pesante dal punto di vista del coinvolgimento sentimentale,sia stata nascosta talmente bene che,non fosse per l'sms "Malandrino",non sarebbe mai stata scoperta,la dice lunga,secondo me,sul livello di bravura a fingere e mentire della moglie.
> Di qui le mie perplessità sul dipinto che la moglie gli ha esibito a riguardo della sua relazione.
> ...


Buongiorno, ti quoto. In un mio post a iniziò 3D avevo espresso che era troppo repentino il ritorno all'ovile della pecorella.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che,al netto di tutto quello che può aver combinato o combinerà lei,se lui riesce a tenere un gradino sopra in ordine di importanza i figli e se stesso,rispetto a lei,ha buone possibilità di uscirne con le ossa non troppo rotte,comunque vada.


Trilo,in modo altalenante è la via che cerco di tenere;ma questo richiede che si riesca a scindere la propria dignità e responsabilità del e  nel  rapporto di coppia, da quelle "familiari" quando vi siano dei figli. E lo dicevo in un post precedente quando affermavo che i figli non debbano costituire merce  di scambio .
Questa scissione necessariamente  deve portarci a porsi fuori dall'emotività del rapporto di coppia che, inevitabilmente condiziona l'aspetto familiare,già quando le cose vanno bene, e si può ben capire  in una situazione di ricostruzione, influenzata dai fantasmi,rancori,spirito di rivalsa ,quanto devastante possa essere.
Per questo l'altalena! Credo che per concentrarsi sui figli si debba partire dall'abbandonare l'idea quotidiana della possibilità definitiva della ricostruzione del rapporto di coppia.Quando la volontà sarà stabilizzata,la dignità asseverata al progetto familiare,allora, ci si potrà guardare a fianco,oppure indietro, e verificare se l'altra metà della coppia riesce a stare al passo. Solo così si potrà essere guida per se stessi e per l'altro.
Quasi un anno fa la pensavo diversamente: davo per scontato che se non vi fossero più i presupposti per ricostruire sarebbe stato meglio "abbandonare"; per ora sono a tratti ancora sull'altalena....


----------



## Divì (7 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], quanti anni avete?


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L incazzatura e' anche perché non mi ha dato colpe ma perché innamorata . Come se tutto si risolve con un e capitato. Vi giuro che sono un bell uomo e con una capacità di empatia con il mondo femminile notevole . Lo noto dalle colleghe dalle sconosciute che incontro in treno . Se avessi voluto avrei potuto .Ma da stare bene nel parlare con una persona a passare ad una relazione c'è ne corre ! Come quando vai a ballare e qualcuno ti invita . C è quel momento in cui alzi e vai in pista in cui ti puoi fare domande . Soprattutto se a casa va bene . Poi lo so che una volta iniziato a ballare tutto viene percepito in modo diverso . Ma è una rappresentazione di noi quella che diamo non siamo noi , non è il reale . Noi siamo il reale non la rappresentazione effimera di ciò che siamo in quel momento . E ripeto c è sempre quel tratto in cui ti puoi e riesci ancora a tirarti indietro . Ecco e quel è capitato che non riesco ad accettare . Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi sto scrivendo a getto con lo smartphone .


Ti sei spiegato benissimo.
Tu stai camminando in mezzo alla strada ed hai due Lei al tuo fianco che camminano insieme a Te. Una a sinistra e una destra. Una è la donna che amavi, con la quale hai fatto sesso selvaggio l’altro giorno, l’altra è la donna che ti ha escluso da un pezzo della sua vita. Lascia stare le promiscuità, non ce ne sono.
A seconda di dove giri la testa vedi una oppure l’altra. Ma non puoi vederle tutte e due contemporaneamente.
 E continui a girare la testa da una parte e dall’altra, nell’illusione che una delle due sparisca, possibilmente quella che ti ha escluso. E a seconda di dove volgi lo sguardo, la ami o la odi.
Forse devi fermarti un attimo, respirare, rimanere qualche passo indietro per poter riavere la visuale congiunta delle due Lei. Perché non c’è niente da fare, quelle due Lei le devi ricomporre in una sola, a prescindere da come vada a finire. 
Ti ha raccontato e detto delle cose, (alcune le poteva omettere, alcune le hai verificate con la tua presenza) senza chiedere sconti. Non so se le sue intenzioni e i suoi sentimenti sono veri o no, ma tu questo avrai tutto il tempo di verificarlo, con calma, niente è per sempre. 
Ma prima di tutto devi ricomporre in te stesso la visione di quelle due parti di Lei e devi capire se quella visione la puoi accettare, trasformandola in una nuova e unica Lei. E poiché la trasformazione passa da te stesso, cambiando anche Te, dovrà essere un nuovo inizio.
Ovunque ti porti, buona strada Franco.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> @_francoff_, quanti anni avete?



48 io 45 lei


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> 48 io 45 lei


.
aldilà della situazione non proprio bella anzi merdosa c'è da dire che puoi sempre affrontare nuove conoscenze sentimentali se  decidi di troncare , hai ancora anni davanti a te :up:


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> 48 io 45 lei


Franco ti dico la mia : devi solo capire se l'ami, è davvero l'unica discriminante. Se la risposta è si allora ti aspetta un lavorone ma la cosa è fattibile (se anche lei ti ama, ovvio), se la risposta è no lascia perdere, c'è gente che passa parecchi anni a cercare di ricucire in nome di qualcosa o qualcuno che non c'è piu', o per i figli, o per svariati altri motivi...io mi sto' separando dopo oltre 4 anni, e qui ce ne sono altri. A meno che tu non voglia un rapporto alla "così fan tutti" tipo matrimoni di facciata, dove si sta' assieme ma ognuno fa' un po' quel che gli pare, e non mi sembri il tipo.


----------



## Homer (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Franco ti dico la mia : devi solo capire se l'ami, è davvero l'unica discriminante. Se la risposta è si allora ti aspetta un lavorone ma la cosa è fattibile (se anche lei ti ama, ovvio), se la risposta è no lascia perdere, c'è gente che passa parecchi anni a cercare di ricucire in nome di qualcosa o qualcuno che non c'è piu', o per i figli, o per svariati altri motivi...io mi sto' separando dopo oltre 4 anni, e qui ce ne sono altri. A meno che tu non voglia un rapporto alla "così fan tutti" tipo matrimoni di facciata, dove si sta' assieme ma ognuno fa' un po' quel che gli pare, e non mi sembri il tipo.


+1 

Fiammetta.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> +1
> 
> Fiammetta.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


esatto...non volevo far nomi ma proprio a te pensavo compare


----------



## Homer (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> esatto...non volevo far nomi ma proprio a te pensavo compare


infatti....io non faccio testo però :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Quoto entrambi e faccina innamorata per entrambi


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi e faccina innamorata per entrambi


ciao patata :inlove:


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Trilo,in modo altalenante è la via che cerco di tenere;ma questo richiede che si riesca a scindere la propria dignità e responsabilità del e  nel  rapporto di coppia, da quelle "familiari" quando vi siano dei figli. E lo dicevo in un post precedente quando affermavo che i figli non debbano costituire merce  di scambio .
> Questa scissione necessariamente  deve portarci a porsi fuori dall'emotività del rapporto di coppia che, inevitabilmente condiziona l'aspetto familiare,già quando le cose vanno bene, e si può ben capire  in una situazione di ricostruzione, influenzata dai fantasmi,rancori,spirito di rivalsa ,quanto devastante possa essere.
> Per questo l'altalena! Credo che per concentrarsi sui figli si debba partire dall'abbandonare l'idea quotidiana della possibilità definitiva della ricostruzione del rapporto di coppia.Quando la volontà sarà stabilizzata,la dignità asseverata al progetto familiare,allora, ci si potrà guardare a fianco,oppure indietro, e verificare se l'altra metà della coppia riesce a stare al passo. Solo così si potrà essere guida per se stessi e per l'altro.
> Quasi un anno fa la pensavo diversamente: davo per scontato che se non vi fossero più i presupposti per ricostruire sarebbe stato meglio "abbandonare"; per ora sono a tratti ancora sull'altalena....


E non vorrei, colto dalla sindrome di amok , scendere precipitosamente da quell'altalena.....
Eh...eh...scherzo!


----------



## iosolo (7 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo.
> Tu stai camminando in mezzo alla strada ed hai due Lei al tuo fianco che camminano insieme a Te. Una a sinistra e una destra. Una è la donna che amavi, con la quale hai fatto sesso selvaggio l’altro giorno, l’altra è la donna che ti ha escluso da un pezzo della sua vita. Lascia stare le promiscuità, non ce ne sono.
> A seconda di dove giri la testa vedi una oppure l’altra. Ma non puoi vederle tutte e due contemporaneamente.
> E continui a girare la testa da una parte e dall’altra, nell’illusione che una delle due sparisca, possibilmente quella che ti ha escluso. E a seconda di dove volgi lo sguardo, la ami o la odi.
> ...



E' tanto vera questa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Volevo solo fare notare che da tradito 10 mesi sembrano un tempo lungo, ma non è così. I primi mesi si saranno sentiti poco, ma una volta alla settimana non è una gran condivisione. È il tempo di andare dal parrucchiere.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo solo fare notare che da tradito 10 mesi sembrano un tempo lungo, ma non è così. I primi mesi si saranno sentiti poco, ma una volta alla settimana non è una gran condivisione. È il tempo di andare dal parrucchiere.


O dall estetista per una ceretta inguinale ! Grazie mi hai fatto ridere


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> O dall estetista per una ceretta inguinale ! Grazie mi hai fatto ridere


Guarda che è una riflessione seria. Chi tradisce non lo vive come una cosa drammatica, ma spesso in modo ludico.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che è una riflessione seria. Chi tradisce non lo vive come una cosa drammatica, ma spesso in modo ludico.


ho capito che eri seria...ma a me è venuta ugualmente da sorridere...non ti offendere scusa


----------



## iosolo (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo solo fare notare che da tradito 10 mesi sembrano un tempo lungo, ma non è così. I primi mesi si saranno sentiti poco, ma una volta alla settimana non è una gran condivisione. È il tempo di andare dal parrucchiere.


.
Purtroppo per un tradito dieci mesi, sono tante cose. 
Un compleanno, l'anniversario, una gita, un momento particolare vissuto... 

Dieci mesi e anche di più nel mio caso, è proprio tanto tanto tempo.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Purtroppo per un tradito dieci mesi, sono tante cose.
> Un compleanno, l'anniversario, una gita, un momento particolare vissuto...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Purtroppo per un tradito dieci mesi, sono tante cose.
> *Un compleanno, l'anniversario, una gita, un momento particolare vissuto...*
> 
> Dieci mesi e anche di più nel mio caso, è proprio tanto tanto tempo.


.
Io continuo a ripetermi da anni ormai e mi rendo conto che è inutile ma a qualcuno è servito quindi continuo a farlo

Il grassetto c'è stato? ci sono stati compleanni, anniversari, gite, momenti particolari? SI
capisco che non sembra possibile ma quei momenti possono essere stati vissuti con la massima sincerità


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io continuo a ripetermi da anni ormai e mi rendo conto che è inutile ma a qualcuno è servito quindi continuo a farlo
> 
> *Il grassetto c'è stato? ci sono stati compleanni, anniversari, gite, momenti particolari? SI*
> capisco che non sembra possibile ma quei momenti possono essere stati vissuti con la massima sincerità


c è tutto ma ha un sapore diverso...non sai se quei sorrisi erano veri o finti se fatti a te o pensati per qualcuno d' altro..ti mentiva, perchè non anche su questo?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> c è tutto ma ha un sapore diverso...non sai se quei sorrisi erano veri o finti se fatti a te o pensati per qualcuno d' altro..ti mentiva, perchè non anche su questo?


.
Questi dubbi sono leggitimi e ci mancherebbe altro
Quello che secondo me invece non ci sta è la certezza che non fossero veri. Su questo io lavorerei
Io ho fatto cose per mio marito durante il mio tradimento che mi hanno riempito di gioia e che ho fatto con il cuore. 
Certo se scoprisse avrebbe i tuoi stessi dubbi, io però so cosa sentivo e il beneficio del dubbio mi piacerebbe mi fosse dato.


----------



## iosolo (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> iosolo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Questi dubbi sono leggitimi e ci mancherebbe altro
> Quello che secondo me invece non ci sta è la certezza che non fossero veri. Su questo io lavorerei
> Io ho fatto cose per mio marito durante il mio tradimento che mi hanno riempito di gioia e che ho fatto con il cuore.
> Certo se scoprisse avrebbe i tuoi stessi dubbi, io però so cosa sentivo e il beneficio del dubbio mi piacerebbe mi fosse dato.



sai vediamo la stessa cosa ma attraverso lenti diverse, quello che dici sarà vero ma mai creduto fino in fondo, perchè oltre a fare le cose che ti riempivano di gioia facevi anche altro: lo escludevi da una parte della tua vita e la condividevi cin un altro. Non voglio giudicare nessuno anzi, i tuoi post mi sono piaciuti molto, mi hanno fatto riflettere 

e li ho trovati molto miei....


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> francoff ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fa male a scriverlo e anche a dirlo: estate 2014 (ma secondo me i giochi cominciano prima) fino ad aprile 2016 giorno della scoperta.
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Questi dubbi sono leggitimi e ci mancherebbe altro
> Quello che secondo me invece non ci sta è la certezza che non fossero veri. Su questo io lavorerei
> Io ho fatto cose per mio marito durante il mio tradimento che mi hanno riempito di gioia e che ho fatto con il cuore.
> Certo se scoprisse avrebbe i tuoi stessi dubbi, io però so cosa sentivo e il beneficio del dubbio mi piacerebbe mi fosse dato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ho capito che eri seria...ma a me è venuta ugualmente da sorridere...non ti offendere scusa


Va bene! Magari ci riuscissi più spesso, anche involontariamente.
La mia intenzione era di alleggerire il peso di quanto avvenuto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> guarda che non deve essere una giustificazione per lui....anzi: avrebbe dovuto esserti vicino e supportarti...il bimbo non è tuo ma vostro


Concordo


----------



## Frithurik (7 Febbraio 2017)

Attualmente come eil dialogo con lei


----------



## iosolo (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> iosolo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > guarda che non deve essere una giustificazione per lui....anzi: avrebbe dovuto esserti vicino e supportarti...il bimbo non è tuo ma vostro
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *sai vediamo la stessa cosa ma attraverso lenti diverse*, quello che dici sarà vero ma mai creduto fino in fondo, perchè oltre a fare le cose che ti riempivano di gioia facevi anche altro: lo escludevi da una parte della tua vita e la condividevi cin un altro. Non voglio giudicare nessuno anzi, i tuoi post mi sono piaciuti molto, mi hanno fatto riflettere
> 
> e li ho trovati molto miei....


.
Eh certo 
Però è il bello di questo posto

Grazie per l'apprezzamento. E' il mio destino, vado più d'accordo con i traditi che con i traditori:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusa alleggerisco un po'


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Eh certo
> Però è il bello di questo posto
> 
> ...



farfallina!


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> francoff ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si, ma forse il nostro rapporto non funziona nemmeno da prima, chissà.
> ...


----------



## iosolo (7 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> iosolo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per questo è più facile lasciare...per non vivere nel dubbio e nell'incertezza perenne. Però se il non vedere il nostro partner ci fa soffrire più del dubbio , che si fa?
> ...


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> francoff ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si, ma forse il nostro rapporto non funziona nemmeno da prima, chissà.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> iosolo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per questo è più facile lasciare...per non vivere nel dubbio e nell'incertezza perenne. Però se il non vedere il nostro partner ci fa soffrire più del dubbio , che si fa?
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Io vi avverto: quando [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] si collega vi banna tutti


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi avverto: quando @_perplesso_ si collega vi banna tutti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quote maledetti, e sapevateli una volta per tutte !! :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi avverto: quando @_perplesso_ si collega vi banna tutti


i quote....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> i quote....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma cosa èsuccesso? non capisco più nulla....compaio ovunque...mentre non ho quotato quasi nulla


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma cosa èsuccesso? non capisco più nulla....compaio ovunque...mentre non ho quotato quasi nulla


sbagliandone uno, poi si trascinano, e chi ci finisce dentro...non ha scampo ...a quanto ho capito :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:

mi ha sempre fatta ridere un sacco questa cosa!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma cosa èsuccesso? non capisco più nulla....compaio ovunque...mentre non ho quotato quasi nulla


 un po' di confusione non fa mai male:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi avverto: quando @_perplesso_ si collega vi banna tutti


secondo me, ricomincia coi lanciafiamme e con le minacce delle isole Svalbard:carneval:


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L incazzatura e' anche perché non mi ha dato colpe ma perché innamorata . Come se tutto si risolve con un e capitato. Vi giuro che sono un bell uomo e con una capacità di empatia con il mondo femminile notevole . Lo noto dalle colleghe dalle sconosciute che incontro in treno . Se avessi voluto avrei potuto .Ma da stare bene nel parlare con una persona a passare ad una relazione c'è ne corre ! Come quando vai a ballare e qualcuno ti invita . C è quel momento in cui alzi e vai in pista in cui ti puoi fare domande . Soprattutto se a casa va bene . Poi lo so che una volta iniziato a ballare tutto viene percepito in modo diverso . Ma è una rappresentazione di noi quella che diamo non siamo noi , non è il reale . Noi siamo il reale non la rappresentazione effimera di ciò che siamo in quel momento . E ripeto c è sempre quel tratto in cui ti puoi e riesci ancora a tirarti indietro . Ecco e quel è capitato che non riesco ad accettare . Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi sto scrivendo a getto con lo smartphone .


Se ci avesse pensato,se si fosse tirata indietro,se..non saremmo qui a parlare del tradimento che hai subito,del mio e di tutti gli altri.Il tradimento avviene  perche si verificano le condizioni che hai citato.
Posso capirti quando dici che fai fatica ad accettare visto che tra di voi andava tutto bene.
Se sei empatico,presente,solido,innamorato,ingrifato,sei prevedibile e quindi noioso,sei la routine e puoi essere tradito.Se sei stronzo,egoista,distante,e centellini il pisello ti puo toccare la stessa  sorte.
La morale è che ti tirano le pietre sia che tu sia bello oppure brutto per citare la famosa canzone.
Quando smetterai di farti tante domande arriverai semplicemente al sunto che la differenza la fa l'aver avuto la fortuna  di sposare un certo tipo di persona oppure uno stronzo/a.
A noi è toccato il secondo ,e nella carta di identità oltre ad altezza,colore degli occhi,dei capelli ,nei segni particolari si aggiunge "stronzo".Una caratteristica come un'altra,senza dimenticare che quel campo da compilare esiste anche nella nostra carta di identità quindi meglio non infierire troppo.


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Purtroppo quello che è successo e già successo non si può tornare indietro . Oltre alla diversa visione vi è L esclusione e essere sostituito come una cosa vecchia da una cosa nuova


No,sei stato affiancato ad un altro modello.Ne meglio né peggio ,quello era ancora tutto da scoprire e sicuramente prima o poi saltava fuori che non faceva le puzzette  all' odor di violetta nemmeno lui.


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provo a dire la mia,nella speranza che,se qualcuno non condivide,si confronti direttamente con me.
> Ora io volevo solo rilevare alcuni punti che non sono stati messi in evidenza,ma che a mio modesto parere,hanno una loro rilevanza.
> Il fatto,per esempio,che una relazione,lunga,pesante dal punto di vista del coinvolgimento sentimentale,sia stata nascosta talmente bene che,non fosse per l'sms "Malandrino",non sarebbe mai stata scoperta,la dice lunga,secondo me,sul livello di bravura a fingere e mentire della moglie.
> Di qui le mie perplessità sul dipinto che la moglie gli ha esibito a riguardo della sua relazione.
> ...


Beh,mi tranquillizzi.Mio marito si era trasformato in una cacca.Gli si leggeva in faccia ,pareva un cane a cui avevano pizzicato la coda nella porta.
Tanto che io che non ho mai avuto minimamente intenzione di controllare alcun che ,sono stata costretta a farlo perché non lo reggevo più .All'inizio in realtà cercavo prove per liberarmi di lui.Le conservo ancora


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provo a dire la mia,nella speranza che,se qualcuno non condivide,si confronti direttamente con me.
> Ora io volevo solo rilevare alcuni punti che non sono stati messi in evidenza,ma che a mio modesto parere,hanno una loro rilevanza.
> Il fatto,per esempio,che una relazione,lunga,pesante dal punto di vista del coinvolgimento sentimentale,sia stata nascosta talmente bene che,non fosse per l'sms "Malandrino",non sarebbe mai stata scoperta,la dice lunga,secondo me,sul livello di bravura a fingere e mentire della moglie.
> Di qui le mie perplessità sul dipinto che la moglie gli ha esibito a riguardo della sua relazione.
> ...


Mi riallaccio a questa analisi e chiedo a [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] ,ma lei in questi mesi non ha lasciato trasparire nulla? 
Non passi falsi,ma proprio dal punto di vista comportamentale ,gesti,parole,dimostrazioni di affetto.Sempre tutto normale ?


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> La penso anch'io come te (adesso saremo in due ad essere messi alla gogna ) aggiungerei anche il fatto che se non scoperta la storia sarebbe proseguita. E poi per il discorso che in caso di tradimenti la verità detta corrisponde nella norma al 50% del vero la durata si presume possa essere più lunga. Poi possiamo tutti sbagliarci, ma comunque ai ripensamenti repentini io non ci credo, possono essere nel lungo periodo compromessi.


Non credo che i cambiamenti repentini non siano possibili.Se la scoperta avviene quando  il traditore meditava già la fuga ,puo essere una provvidenziale palla presa al balzo.Ma mi pare di capire che non sia questo il caso.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non credo che i cambiamenti repentini non siano possibili.Se la scoperta avviene quando  il traditore meditava già la fuga ,puo essere una provvidenziale palla presa al balzo.Ma mi pare di capire che non sia questo il caso.



Quando si vede sfuggire da sotto il muso la mangiatoia bassa, hai voglia se non si cambia all'improvviso!


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quando si vede sfuggire da sotto il muso la mangiatoia bassa, hai voglia se non si cambia all'improvviso!


Ma non solo per la mangiatoia.
A volte dell'amante ad un certo punto si può anche averne i maroni pieni ma  mica si può agire da persona libera.
Immagino sia molto difficile scaricare chi conosce i nostri altarini più segreti.
É come voler lasciare la banda di Al Capone,un pensierino al pilastro di cemento che potrebbe avvolgerti  lo fai.Si rischia sempre che scappi una pulce che si infila nell'orecchio del tradito.Ed è questo che il tradito non considera quando inizia la storiella ludica.
Come quando rimani incinta,sai che non ci sarà scampo e in qualunque  modo finirà ti farà sempre un male cane.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi riallaccio a questa analisi e chiedo a [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] ,ma lei in questi mesi non ha lasciato trasparire nulla?
> Non passi falsi,ma proprio dal punto di vista comportamentale ,gesti,parole,dimostrazioni di affetto.Sempre tutto normale ?


Scusa se rispondo io...
Mia moglie nel durante (siccome l'ho sgamata quasi subito ed il confronto comportamentale è stato ravvicinato),era impropriamente attenta ai miei bisogni, e non mi riferisco a quelli (anche,però!) , metteva più attenzioni e, soprattutto, i toni erano direi, quasi melliflui...cosa che percepii come stonata,visto il carattere e la deriva che aveva preso il nostro rapporto....una sensazione  innaturale: di falsità!


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ci avesse pensato,se si fosse tirata indietro,se..non saremmo qui a parlare del tradimento che hai subito,del mio e di tutti gli altri.Il tradimento avviene  perche si verificano le condizioni che hai citato.
> Posso capirti quando dici che fai fatica ad accettare visto che tra di voi andava tutto bene.
> Se sei empatico,presente,solido,innamorato,ingrifato,sei prevedibile e quindi noioso,sei la routine e puoi essere tradito.Se sei stronzo,egoista,distante,e centellini il pisello ti puo toccare la stessa  sorte.
> La morale è che ti tirano le pietre sia che tu sia bello oppure brutto per citare la famosa canzone.
> ...


Sei fortissima! Lasciatelo dire.
E anche molto saggia.


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ci avesse pensato,se si fosse tirata indietro,se..non saremmo qui a parlare del tradimento che hai subito,del mio e di tutti gli altri.Il tradimento avviene  perche si verificano le condizioni che hai citato.
> Posso capirti quando dici che fai fatica ad accettare visto che tra di voi andava tutto bene.
> Se sei empatico,presente,solido,innamorato,ingrifato,sei prevedibile e quindi noioso,sei la routine e puoi essere tradito.Se sei stronzo,egoista,distante,e centellini il pisello ti puo toccare la stessa  sorte.
> La morale è che ti tirano le pietre sia che tu sia bello oppure brutto per citare la famosa canzone.
> ...


Dimentichi che c'è anche un altro spazietto in cui lo scritto si può modificare


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dimentichi che c'è anche un altro spazietto in cui lo scritto si può modificare


Cioè?

ah,dici lo stato civile?


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

Se intendi quello ,non ci penso per niente.
Ti pare che dopo tre anni che leggo questo forum mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello di mettermi a cercare il partner perfetto? É più che chiaro che non esista.Esiste quello perfetto per un determinato periodo della propria vita.Quello che ci ispira sposarci,il fare figli,il sesso,l'amicizia ,il divertimento ,la complicità ,e non è scontato che una sola persona riesca a ricoprire quei ruoli per tutta la nostra vita
Al massimo farò come fan tutti . Mi prendo  l'amante confezionato su misura che per finta o per davvero mi compiaccia ,lusinghi ed allisci.
La promessa di una scopata sortisce sempre il suo buon effetto.
Dopodiche ,tutti a casa.A meno che non decida di invitarlo a casa mia ,allora dovrà tornare a casa solo lui :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo io...
> Mia moglie nel durante (siccome l'ho sgamata quasi subito ed il confronto comportamentale è stato ravvicinato),era impropriamente attenta ai miei bisogni, e non mi riferisco a quelli (anche,però!) , metteva più attenzioni e, soprattutto, i toni erano direi, quasi melliflui...cosa che percepii come stonata,visto il carattere e la deriva che aveva preso il nostro rapporto....una sensazione  innaturale: di falsità!


Furba anche la tua eh...dovrebbe farsi assumere nella squadra  antintaccheggio dei supermercati  .Sicuro che non darebbe nell'occhio.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Furba anche la tua eh...dovrebbe farsi assumere nella squadra  antintaccheggio dei supermercati  .Sicuro che non darebbe nell'occhio.


Eppure....senti,è dotata di un ottimo autocontrollo, salvo poi pagare successivamente lo stress...
Guarda, la mia storia è nel forum di questa sezione:

Stany ed il cane (l'hanno messa così!)

Ma forse l'hai già visitato....


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se intendi quello ,non ci penso per niente.
> Ti pare che dopo tre anni che leggo questo forum mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello di mettermi a cercare il partner perfetto? É più che chiaro che non esista.Esiste quello perfetto per un determinato periodo della propria vita.Quello che ci ispira sposarci,il fare figli,il sesso,l'amicizia ,il divertimento ,la complicità ,e non è scontato che una sola persona riesca a ricoprire quei ruoli per tutta la nostra vita
> Al massimo farò come fan tutti . Mi prendo  l'amante confezionato su misura che per finta o per davvero mi compiaccia ,lusinghi ed allisci.
> La promessa di una scopata sortisce sempre il suo buon effetto.
> Dopodiche ,tutti a casa.A meno che non decida di invitarlo a casa mia ,allora dovrà tornare a casa solo lui :rotfl:


Eh....brava tu , parli dall'altro lato della barricata...per un maschietto una simile promessa ha ben poco spazio....


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh....brava tu , parli dall'altro lato della barricata...per un maschietto una simile promessa ha ben poco spazio....


Ma mica vero.
Se leggi qui sono tante le donne che hanno mariti o compagni con il pisello fuori servizio..
L'amante di mio marito cercava scopamici perché non le piaceva più il sesso con il marito quindi da due anni non lo faceva con lui (a detta sua,ma si sa è la scusa regina per giustificarsi con l'amante ) e pare che lui avesse di meglio da fare.
Una donna con quell'esigenza,con la promessa di rivoltarla a letto ,qualche punto lo prendi di sicuro.


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma mica vero.
> Se leggi qui sono tante le donne che hanno mariti o compagni con il pisello fuori servizio..


Ecco, definire "fuori servizio" please. 

Una delle scuse addotte dalla mia era che non lo facevamo abbastanza spesso. Chiaro che dopo 8 anni non puoi fare ancora il coniglio (almeno non io, magari sono anormale) ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi una volta alla settimana mi dedicavo a lei.

Ne avevamo parlato un po' e io avevo compreso la sua frustrazione e le avevo chiesto di fare anche lei qualche passo verso di me, per esempio chiedendole di comprarsi qualche cazzo di completino sexy, cosi' per ravvivare il rapporto. Quanti ne ha comprati? Uno. Quante volte l'ha messo? Una (e mi e' piaciuto!)

Io l'avrei rivoltata come un calzino ogni volta, se solo lei avesse dimostrato non solo un desiderio passivo di essere rivoltata, ma anche la volonta' di farsi rivoltare


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ecco, definire "fuori servizio" please.
> 
> Una delle scuse addotte dalla mia era che non lo facevamo abbastanza spesso. Chiaro che dopo 8 anni non puoi fare ancora il coniglio (almeno non io, magari sono anormale) ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi una volta alla settimana mi dedicavo a lei.
> 
> ...


Ma non era rivoltata?


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non era rivoltata?


Sei rivoltante...


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sei rivoltante...


qua vicino c'e' la base delle frecce tricolori a Rivolto, conta? :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sei rivoltante...


Nel senso di rivoltare? Molte volte modestamente.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non solo per la mangiatoia.
> A volte dell'amante ad un certo punto si può anche averne i maroni pieni ma  mica si può agire da persona libera.
> Immagino sia molto difficile scaricare chi conosce i nostri altarini più segreti.
> É come voler lasciare la banda di Al Capone,un pensierino al pilastro di cemento che potrebbe avvolgerti  lo fai.Si rischia sempre che scappi una pulce che si infila nell'orecchio del tradito.Ed è questo che il tradito non considera quando inizia la storiella ludica.
> Come quando rimani incinta,sai che non ci sarà scampo e in qualunque  modo finirà ti farà sempre un male cane.



Si. Mangiatoia e, guarda un po', conseguenze, responsabilità.. Sai, quelle cose da adulti che da innamorati ci si dimentica di essere.




stany ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo io...
> Mia moglie nel durante (siccome l'ho sgamata quasi subito ed il confronto comportamentale è stato ravvicinato),era impropriamente attenta ai miei bisogni, e non mi riferisco a quelli (anche,però!) , metteva più attenzioni e, soprattutto, i toni erano direi, quasi melliflui...cosa che percepii come stonata,visto il carattere e la deriva che aveva preso il nostro rapporto....una sensazione  innaturale: di falsità!



Paracula.



insane ha detto:


> Ecco, definire "fuori servizio" please.
> 
> Una delle scuse addotte dalla mia era che non lo facevamo abbastanza spesso. Chiaro che dopo 8 anni non puoi fare ancora il coniglio (almeno non io, magari sono anormale) ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi una volta alla settimana mi dedicavo a lei.
> 
> ...



Paraculissima.


(scusami)


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Paraculissima.
> 
> 
> (scusami)


Ma figurati, ho bisogno di riportare la mia vita nel piano umano, e il sarcasmo aiuta


----------



## Divì (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Eh certo
> Però è il bello di questo posto
> 
> ...


Tanto amore, farfie


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sei rivoltante...


Embè....certo era lui che rivoltava (rivoltante)


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nel senso di rivoltare? Molte volte modestamente.


Senza leggerti ti avevo anticipato!


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ecco, definire "fuori servizio" please.
> 
> Una delle scuse addotte dalla mia era che non lo facevamo abbastanza spesso. Chiaro che dopo 8 anni non puoi fare ancora il coniglio (almeno non io, magari sono anormale) ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi una volta alla settimana mi dedicavo a lei.
> 
> ...


Ecco,a me darebbe un po' fastidio se mio marito mi dicesse che non lo stimolo abbastanza .Sará che lui mi è sempre saltato addosso sia che fossi in tuta che in completo di intimissimi . Cioè,non mi piace molto il discorso di doversi mettere in tiro per l'occasione ,quella è forse più una cosa da amanti.Normalmente tifo per la spontaneità .
Nulla toglie che volte mi sono anche presentata con le coulottes aperte nei punti strategici degne dei migliori sexy shop e qualche sex toy.Ma è un gioco,non che senza quello non ci si diverta.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco,a me darebbe un po' fastidio se mio marito mi dicesse che non lo stimolo abbastanza .Sará che lui mi è sempre saltato addosso sia che fossi in tuta che in completo di intimissimi . Cioè,non mi piace molto il discorso di doversi mettere in tiro per l'occasione ,quella è forse più una cosa da amanti.Normalmente tifo per la spontaneità .
> Nulla toglie che volte mi sono anche presentata con le coulottes aperte nei punti strategici degne dei migliori sexy shop e qualche sex toy.Ma è un gioco,non che senza quello non ci si diverta.


Ma quando non avete intimismi o simili....cosa avete?
Voglio dire che non vendono più le mutande ascellari a costine è il cris cros.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco,a me darebbe un po' fastidio se mio marito mi dicesse che non lo stimolo abbastanza .Sará che lui mi è sempre saltato addosso sia che fossi in tuta che in completo di intimissimi . Cioè,non mi piace molto il discorso di doversi mettere in tiro per l'occasione ,quella è forse più una cosa da amanti.Normalmente tifo per la spontaneità .
> Nulla toglie che volte mi sono anche presentata con le coulottes aperte nei punti strategici degne dei migliori sexy shop e qualche sex toy.Ma è un gioco,non che senza quello non ci si diverta.


Comunque sì. Se non ti piaccio... :kick:


----------



## insane (8 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco,a me darebbe un po' fastidio se mio marito mi dicesse che non lo stimolo abbastanza .Sará che lui mi è sempre saltato addosso sia che fossi in tuta che in completo di intimissimi . Cioè,non mi piace molto il discorso di doversi mettere in tiro per l'occasione ,quella è forse più una cosa da amanti.Normalmente tifo per la spontaneità .
> Nulla toglie che volte mi sono anche presentata con le coulottes aperte nei punti strategici degne dei migliori sexy shop e qualche sex toy.Ma è un gioco,non che senza quello non ci si diverta.


Esatto, e' un gioco, ogni tanto fa bene anche giocare no? Ogni tanto almeno..


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ecco, definire "fuori servizio" please.
> 
> *Una delle scuse addotte dalla mia* era che non lo facevamo abbastanza spesso. Chiaro che dopo 8 anni non puoi fare ancora il coniglio (almeno non io, magari sono anormale) ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi una volta alla settimana mi dedicavo a lei.
> 
> ...



Ma vedi, magari non era una scusa...
Può essere che lei sia di temperamento più passionale, più focosa e qui ci si fa poco, uno dei due deve adeguarsi.
Oppure fare come ha fatto lei...guarda che non la sto giustificando (vorrei vedere), la mia è solo una osservazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi, magari non era una scusa...
> Può essere che lei sia di temperamento più passionale, più focosa e qui ci si fa poco, uno dei due deve adeguarsi.
> Oppure fare come ha fatto lei...guarda che non la sto giustificando (vorrei vedere), la mia è solo una osservazione.


N'giorno. Io sono il più passionale: mi giustifichi?


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> N'giorno. Io sono il più passionale: mi giustifichi?



L'ho appena scritto che non era una giustificazione...ma un motivo che potrebbe non essere una scusa.
Tutto qui!
E poi, guarda, gira che rigira ha ragione Mistral quando dice che non va mai bene.
Si fa poco sesso = tradimento
Si fa del buon sesso = tradimento perché è comunque sempre la solita minestra.
E allora ditelo...


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho appena scritto che non era una giustificazione...ma un motivo che potrebbe non essere una scusa.
> Tutto qui!
> E poi, guarda, gira che rigira ha ragione Mistral quando dice che non va mai bene.
> *Si fa poco sesso = tradimento
> ...


.
Per cui come la metti la metti sempre lì si va ha finire
io ho optato per la prima , magari c'era la seconda non credo che sarei caduto pensa sono abitudinario quella minestra mi piaceva e mi piacerebbe ancora ahimè


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Per cui come la metti la metti sempre lì si va ha finire
> io ho optato per la prima , magari c'era la seconda non credo che sarei caduto pensa sono abitudinario quella minestra mi piaceva e mi piacerebbe ancora ahimè


Se poi assaggi le "ostriche"...........


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se poi assaggi le "ostriche"...........


.
che dici mi farebbero cadere in tentazione?
Anche se preferisco altri frutti di mare :up:


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> che dici mi farebbero cadere in tentazione?
> Anche se preferisco altri frutti di mare :up:


Tartufo o "taratufolo" ?


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tartufo o "taratufolo" ?


.
mi trovi impreparato


----------



## Frithurik (8 Febbraio 2017)

Franco come va.


----------



## trilobita (8 Febbraio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Franco come va.


Come vuoi che gli vada?
Oggi è mercoledì,domani è il giorno di libera uscita,puoi immaginare con che animo,sto male io a pensarci,figurati lui...


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come vuoi che gli vada?
> Oggi è mercoledì,domani è il giorno di libera uscita,puoi immaginare con che animo,sto male io a pensarci,figurati lui...


Un po' un azzardo un'uscita dopo quello che è successo, da demente o da innamorata persa


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come vuoi che gli vada?
> Oggi è mercoledì,domani è il giorno di libera uscita,puoi immaginare con che animo,sto male io a pensarci,figurati lui...


Tutto ciò che gli si può dire da ora in avanti può dare l'idea di una curiosità morbosa; e ben lo capisco,io!
Aspettiamo quando e se, avrà lui l'esigenza di metterci a parte degli sviluppi.


----------



## trilobita (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un po' un azzardo un'uscita dopo quello che è successo, da demente o da innamorata persa


No.
Non intendevo questo,non credo assolutamente lei si incontri ancora domani con l'amante.
Ma,il giovedì,per lui sarà per sempre il giorno della memoria,mentre per l'amante il giovedì sarà la festa di ringraziamento.
Comunque credo che lei in questi giorni l'abbia sentito,se non altro per comunicargli gli sviluppi della situazione,visto che erano rimasti che lei era arrabbiata e voleva lo stop,ma niente di definitivo.
Ora,se è stata sincera,gli avrà comunicato la fine dei giochi,altrimenti di rimanere in stand-by fino ad acque più calme.
Difatti io,al posto suo,tra un paio di mesetti,un giovedì libero dal lavoro me lo prenderei...


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No.
> Non intendevo questo,non credo assolutamente lei si incontri ancora domani con l'amante.
> Ma,il giovedì,per lui sarà per sempre il giorno della memoria,mentre per l'amante il giovedì sarà la festa di ringraziamento.
> Comunque credo che lei in questi giorni l'abbia sentito,se non altro per comunicargli gli sviluppi della situazione,visto che erano rimasti che lei era arrabbiata e voleva lo stop,ma niente di definitivo.
> ...


Si può essere vero, ma Franco mica può "vivere" pensando sempre questo, ne tantomeno può limitare la "liberta" della moglie. Poi le cose se devono succedere, succederanno. Il primo passo è rifidarsi di lei (cosa non semplice in questo momento).


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Io ho tradito 
Credo potrei perdonate uno scivolone un paio di volte 
Non una storia di mesi perché so X esperienza che subentrando X forza sentimenti e Stati D animo che io non potrei tollerare mi conosco 
Anche la moglie di Franco lo ha ammesso infatti 
Credo potrei provare a lavorarci su se sapessi di avere tanto mancato nel mio rapporto anche se nulla Giustifica rapporti extra di anni nemmeno la mancanza di sesso della serie amo te ma scopo fuori X necessita'

Poi bisogna trovarsi lo so e se si ama ancora chiudere non è certo facile crolla un mondo 
Io ho fatto fatica che di fatto eravamo separati non oso immaginare qnd condividi una vita tutti i gg 
Durissima .


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si può essere vero, ma Franco mica può "vivere" pensando sempre questo, ne tantomeno può limitare la "liberta" della moglie. Poi le cose se devono succedere, succederanno. Il primo passo è rifidarsi di lei (cosa non semplice in questo momento).


Il primo passo? L'unico direi!


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho tradito
> Credo potrei perdonate uno scivolone un paio di volte
> Non una storia di mesi perché so X esperienza che subentrando X forza sentimenti e Stati D animo che io non potrei tollerare mi conosco
> Anche la moglie di Franco lo ha ammesso infatti
> ...


Quanto dici il vero!


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

*Carolina*

........Credo potrei provare a lavorarci su se sapessi di avere tanto mancato nel mio rapporto anche se nulla Giustifica rapporti extra di anni nemmeno la mancanza di sesso della serie amo te ma scopo fuori X necessita'........


Sempre il ciuccio chiama cornuto il bue.....mah!!!!!


----------



## trilobita (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ........Credo potrei provare a lavorarci su se sapessi di avere tanto mancato nel mio rapporto anche se nulla Giustifica rapporti extra di anni nemmeno la mancanza di sesso della serie amo te ma scopo fuori X necessita'........
> 
> 
> Sempre il ciuccio chiama cornuto il bue.....mah!!!!!


Sarebbe il contrario...


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ........Credo potrei provare a lavorarci su se sapessi di avere tanto mancato nel mio rapporto anche se nulla Giustifica rapporti extra di anni nemmeno la mancanza di sesso della serie amo te ma scopo fuori X necessita'........
> 
> 
> Sempre il ciuccio chiama cornuto il bue.....mah!!!!!


Va be lascia perdere 

Comunque sarebbe il contrario


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sarebbe il contrario...


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be lascia perdere
> 
> Comunque sarebbe il contrario


Giusto come il tuo post


----------



## trilobita (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


>


Ormai.....empatia pura...


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Per cui come la metti la metti sempre lì si va ha finire
> io ho optato per la prima , magari c'era la seconda non credo che sarei caduto pensa sono abitudinario* quella minestra mi piaceva e mi piacerebbe ancora ahimè*



Mah, dipende da quante minestre hai assaggiato...perché se ne hai sentita solo una, anche se è ottima, finisci col chiederti che gusto abbiano le altre, e se te lo chiedi troppo può finire che decidi di provarne almeno una, giusto per curiosità.
Penso che sia così.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si può essere vero, ma Franco mica può "vivere" pensando sempre questo, ne tantomeno può limitare la "liberta" della moglie. Poi le cose se devono succedere, succederanno. Il primo passo è rifidarsi di lei (cosa non semplice in questo momento).



Ma infatti non la limita mica la libertà della moglie.
Si tratterà di fare un controllino ogni tanto.
E' indubbio che la traditrice o il traditore quando è scoperto, è sotto sorveglianza per un tot tempo.
E' una cosa antipatica, ma questo è.


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, dipende da quante minestre hai assaggiato...perché se ne hai sentita solo una, anche se è ottima, finisci col chiederti che gusto abbiano le altre, e se te lo chiedi troppo può finire che decidi di provarne almeno una, giusto per curiosità.
> Penso che sia così.


ma se so passato all'altra parte cioè traditore come pensi ne abbia assaggiato solo una e poi la mia vita è lunga e qualcosa di diverso c'è stato non molto ma altro gusto in bocca l'ho sentito


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho tradito
> Credo potrei perdonate uno scivolone un paio di volte
> Non una storia di mesi perché so X esperienza che subentrando X forza sentimenti e Stati D animo che io non potrei tollerare mi conosco
> Anche la moglie di Franco lo ha ammesso infatti
> ...



Mi chiedo perché si debba chiudere se si ama ancora.
L'Amore non dovrebbe arrivare a scalare le montagne?
A rendere tutto possibile?


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se so passato all'altra parte cioè traditore come pensi ne abbia assaggiato solo una e poi la mia vita è lunga e qualcosa di diverso c'è stato non molto ma altro gusto in bocca l'ho sentito



Appunto, ed è giusto così, ma mettiti nei panni di un uomo, e non era riferito a te, che ha avuto una sola donna nella vita che è quella che ha sposato. 
Io ne conosco almeno tre della mia cerchia e ti assicuro che, se fossi al posto della moglie, non sarei per niente tranquilla.
Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Appunto, ed è giusto così, ma mettiti nei panni di un uomo, e non era riferito a te, che ha avuto una sola donna nella vita che è quella che ha sposato.
> Io ne conosco almeno tre della mia cerchia e ti assicuro che, se fossi al posto della moglie, non sarei per niente tranquilla.
> Tu che ne pensi?


. e che ne penso, hai ragione pensando che per la mia lei ero il primo e spero solo, io non mi sia comportato bene e l'ho sempre detto ma non sono stato scoperto quindi che vuoi che faccia ?


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> . e che ne penso, hai ragione pensando che per la mia lei ero il primo e spero solo, io non mi sia comportato bene e l'ho sempre detto ma non sono stato scoperto quindi che vuoi che faccia ?


Continuare a goderti la tua famiglia e il tuo matrimonio come hai fatto finora!


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se so passato all'altra parte cioè traditore come pensi ne abbia assaggiato solo una e poi la mia vita è lunga e qualcosa di diverso c'è stato non molto ma altro gusto in bocca l'ho sentito


Però a noi vecchietti la  minestrina ci tocca......


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Continuare a goderti la tua famiglia e il tuo matrimonio come hai fatto finora!


Sempre idealist


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perché si debba chiudere se si ama ancora.
> L'Amore non dovrebbe arrivare a scalare le montagne?
> A rendere tutto possibile?


A volte, queste montagne sono di vetro, perpendicolari.....


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A volte, queste montagne sono di vetro, perpendicolari.....



Vero, e sai come si scivola. Ci vogliono gli arpioni!


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però a noi vecchietti la  minestrina ci tocca......



Sta alla cuoca camuffarla un po'...


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sta alla cuoca camuffarla un po'...


L'additivo lo metto io.


----------



## insane (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'Amore non dovrebbe arrivare a scalare le montagne?
> A rendere tutto possibile?


Mi piace il paragone, e rispondo a tono secondo quello che penso. 

Se arrivare all'Amore e' come scalare l'Everest, allora puoi riuscire a farlo se sei ben attrezzato con ossigeno, giacche pesanti ecc. E non tutti comunque ci riescono.

Quando vieni tradito e' come se ti togliessero l'ossigeno, e allora solo se sei Messner puoi farcela. Insomma, devi essere *veramente* motivato.


----------



## iosolo (8 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mi piace il paragone, e rispondo a tono secondo quello che penso.
> 
> Se arrivare all'Amore e' come scalare l'Everest, allora puoi riuscire a farlo se sei ben attrezzato con ossigeno, giacche pesanti ecc. E non tutti comunque ci riescono.
> 
> Quando vieni tradito e' come se ti togliessero l'ossigeno, e allora solo se sei Messner puoi farcela. Insomma, devi essere *veramente* motivato.


E mettere in conto, molte cadute. 
Ti fai male mentre ci provi, se non sei motivato, è più facile buttare la spugna. Anche perchè dipende che ti aspetta alla fine della salita... magari non vale nemmeno la pena tutto quel sbattimento. 

Comunque tu come stai?! ripensamenti per un eventuale riavvicinamento?


----------



## insane (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Comunque tu come stai?! ripensamenti per un eventuale riavvicinamento?


No, niente riavvicinamento di carattere amoroso, non potrei mai prendermi in giro per il resto della mia vita. Abbiamo entrambi capito che l'unica soluzione e' il divorzio e stiamo cercando di gestire la cosa in maniera civile, chiaramente tra inevitabili alti e bassi emotivi..


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero, e sai come si scivola. Ci vogliono gli arpioni!


Meglio le ventose!
Gli arpioni possono ferire....


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mi piace il paragone, e rispondo a tono secondo quello che penso.
> 
> Se arrivare all'Amore e' come scalare l'Everest, allora puoi riuscire a farlo se sei ben attrezzato con ossigeno, giacche pesanti ecc. E non tutti comunque ci riescono.
> 
> Quando vieni tradito e' come se ti togliessero l'ossigeno, e allora solo se sei Messner puoi farcela. Insomma, devi essere *veramente* motivato.


Azz... ..un bell'ossimoro!


----------



## insane (8 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Azz... ..un bell'ossimoro!


Orpo, ossimoro? Vabbe' che non ho fatto il liceo ma mi sembra che la parola giusta sia "metafora"... o mi perdo qualcosa?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, dipende da quante minestre hai assaggiato...perché se ne hai sentita solo una, anche se è ottima, finisci col chiederti che gusto abbiano le altre, e se te lo chiedi troppo può finire che decidi di provarne almeno una, giusto per curiosità.
> Penso che sia così.


E tu?


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Orpo, ossimoro? Vabbe' che non ho fatto il liceo ma mi sembra che la parola giusta sia "metafora"... o mi perdo qualcosa?


Bene....metafora certo (scalare per raggiungere il culmine....leggasi:l'ammore)
In senso figurativo tradotto nel letterale, il tradimento che possa divenire uno stimolo "a scalare l'Everest"  effettivamente potrebbe essere più antitesi che ossimoro. Anche perché la frase non contiene in se le due parole che ne derivano (dal concetto"metaforico") , "motivazione" verso l'ammore e, "frustrazione" derivante dal tradimento; quindi doveva essere: "motivazione frustrata (o frustrante)"...


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sanremo, eh.....


----------



## Piperita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, dipende da quante minestre hai assaggiato...perché se ne hai sentita solo una, anche se è ottima, finisci col chiederti che gusto abbiano le altre, e se te lo chiedi troppo può finire che decidi di provarne almeno una, giusto per curiosità.
> Penso che sia così.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo


Buondì, e allora vai per la seconda minestra


----------



## Piperita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buondì, e allora vai per la seconda minestra


Buongiorno, perché tanto sarcasmo?


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu?



Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
> E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...


Benvenuta nel club


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Buongiorno, perché tanto sarcasmo?


Non è sarcasmo ma è incitamento a fare delle scelte e cavarsi il dente per non sentire dolore. Se poi stai bene nel dolore di una non scelta amen. Ciao


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club



Oh, menomale!


----------



## mistral (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
> E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...


Davvero oltre tuo marito nella vita non ha mai trovato qualcuno che esercitasse su di te l'effetto calamita dei sensi?
Non dico fino ad arrivare al dunque ma insomma,qualcuno che ti stuzzicasse le fantasie più nascoste?


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Davvero oltre tuo marito nella vita non ha mai trovato qualcuno che esercitasse su di te l'effetto calamita dei sensi?
> Non dico fino ad arrivare al dunque ma insomma,qualcuno che ti stuzzicasse le fantasie più nascoste?



Mai mai.
Non dico di non essere mai stata attratta da un bel ragazzo, ma le mie fugaci fantasie si limitavano ad immaginare un abbraccio romantico e niente più...
Eppure sono sempre stata una donna passionale.
Gli altri uomini mi incuriosiscono per come sono come persone, ma non dal lato fisico.


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

*Non rintracciabile*

Ma,Franco?
Qualcuno sa qualcosa?Qualche mp?


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> No, niente riavvicinamento di carattere amoroso, non potrei mai prendermi in giro per il resto della mia vita. Abbiamo entrambi capito che l'unica soluzione e' il divorzio e stiamo cercando di gestire la cosa in maniera civile, chiaramente tra inevitabili alti e bassi emotivi..





Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
> E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...



No....sei solo fortunata.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
> E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...


Peccato


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Peccato



Peccato per chi?


----------



## francoff (9 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,Franco?
> Qualcuno sa qualcosa?Qualche mp?


 ci sono


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ci sono


Come va Franco?


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ci sono


Ciao.
Mi viene da pensare,nessuna nuova,buona nuova,è così?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Peccato per chi?


Il considerarsi strana,


----------



## iosolo (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
> E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...


Sono così anch'io. Troppo innamorata dell'amore per riuscire a scindere i due elementi. Amore e sesso hanno sempre viaggiato in un unico binario. 

Ma sì, siamo strane noi.


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sono così anch'io. Troppo innamorata dell'amore per riuscire a scindere i due elementi. Amore e sesso hanno sempre viaggiato in un unico binario.
> 
> Ma sì, siamo strane noi.


A trovarne di donne così....
Quindi se non siete più innamorate, non tradite ma lasciate!


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sono così anch'io. Troppo innamorata dell'amore per riuscire a scindere i due elementi. Amore e sesso hanno sempre viaggiato in un unico binario.
> 
> Ma sì, siamo strane noi.


Il club si ingrandisce


----------



## francoff (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come va Franco?




Sono abbastanza preso con il lavoro per cui la mente è occupata. certo che quando penso a l accaduto ogni volta mi si aprono nuovi pensieri e non sono belli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A trovarne di donne così....
> Quindi se non siete più innamorate, non tradite ma lasciate!


 Io ci andrei piano con questa affermazione. Come si dice tra il dire e il fare . . . . . .


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ci andrei piano con questa affermazione. Come si dice tra il dire e il fare . . . . . .


Ben detto. Quando si lascia è perché ci si è innamorat* di un'altra persona


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ben detto. Quando si lascia è perché ci si è innamorat* di un'altra persona


Dopo quello che si legge qua dentro,essere lasciati perché la partner si è innamorata di un altro,sarebbe una mezza vittoria...


----------



## insane (9 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dopo quello che si legge qua dentro,essere lasciati perché la partner si è innamorata di un altro,sarebbe una mezza vittoria...


quoto in toto!


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dopo quello che si legge qua dentro,essere lasciati perché la partner si è innamorata di un altro,sarebbe una mezza vittoria...


N.D. Dopo le corna.


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> N.D. Dopo le corna.


Pure,constatato l'amore per la new entry,collaudato le prestazioni,comunicato al marito,valige e via,di uno o dell'altra,non anni di tradimenti prolungati in attesa..de che?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pure,constatato l'amore per la new entry,collaudato le prestazioni,comunicato al marito,valige e via,di uno o dell'altra,non anni di tradimenti prolungati in attesa..de che?


Ma chi tradisce crede di non poter essere scopert* . Il problema si ingrandisce quando c'è "l'ammore". Traditori e traditrici dateci dentro senza ammore, tanto prima o poi anche questo finisce e ritornano i soliti problemi.


----------



## Piperita (9 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sono così anch'io. Troppo innamorata dell'amore per riuscire a scindere i due elementi. Amore e sesso hanno sempre viaggiato in un unico binario.
> 
> Ma sì, siamo strane noi.


Penso la stessa cosa, non potrei andare con qualcuno che non amo. Il problema è l'esatto opposto,  non vado neanche con chi amo
Devo prendere i voti


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Penso la stessa cosa, non potrei andare con qualcuno che non amo. Il problema è l'esatto opposto,  non vado neanche con chi amo
> Devo prendere i voti


La vita è breve. Vivete l'oggi che domani è troppo tardi.......meditate gente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono una delle poche persone fuori dal coro che non hanno mai avuto, e dico mai, questa curiosità.
> E a questo punto penso di essere strana io...


Sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## Piperita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La vita è breve. Vivete l'oggi che domani è troppo tardi.......meditate gente


Ok  vado subito in monastero


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok  vado subito in monastero


Forse la trovi la pace e l'ammore giusto


----------



## Piperita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse la trovi la pace e l'ammore giusto


Da ragazza ci pensavo spesso...ma sarei finita come la monaca di Monza:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Da ragazza ci pensavo spesso...ma sarei finita come la monaca di Monza:carneval:


Non credo. Saresti stata una nuova Santa chiara innamorata di san Francesco: ammore asessuato


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A trovarne di donne così....
> Quindi se non siete più innamorate, non tradite ma lasciate!


Ma non è detto neanche quello, cioè lasciare.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe anche ora.


Di che o per cosa Brunetta?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Di che o per cosa Brunetta?


Per provare un altro.
Tu non credi che ti farebbe bene. Io sì. Ma tanto bene.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per provare un altro.
> Tu non credi che ti farebbe bene. Io sì. Ma tanto bene.


Ma `provare` in senso fisico?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma `provare` in senso fisico?


In tutti i sensi.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In tutti i sensi.


Per carità...ne ho fin sopra i capelli di uomini.
Sto bene così, non manco di nulla.


----------



## Piperita (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non credo. Saresti stata una nuova Santa chiara innamorata di san Francesco: ammore asessuato


L'amore platonico mi è congeniale a quanto pare


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per carità...ne ho fin sopra i capelli di uomini.
> Sto bene così, non manco di nulla.





[video=youtube;YK4WxXL762w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK4WxXL762w[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per carità...ne ho fin sopra i capelli di uomini.
> Sto bene così, non manco di nulla.


Peggio per te.
Il mio era un consiglio sincero.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per provare un altro.
> Tu non credi che ti farebbe bene. Io sì. Ma tanto bene.


D'accordissimo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo


Lo dico a Diletta. Non a tutti.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico a Diletta. Non a tutti.


Chissà perché lo dici a me...come fai se non mi conosci come persona?
Come puoi sapere di cosa ha bisogno il mio animo o il mio fisico?
O è una proiezione di qualcosa di tuo?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico a Diletta. Non a tutti.


Lo faccio lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chissà perché lo dici a me...come fai se non mi conosci come persona?
> Come puoi sapere di cosa ha bisogno il mio animo o il mio fisico?
> O è una proiezione di qualcosa di tuo?


Facciamo finta che ti ho letto oggi per la prima volta.
Stai serena.


----------



## francoff (9 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri sera l ho adiata e oggi tornato a casa prima dal lavoro gliel ho detto


----------



## marietto (9 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Da ragazza ci pensavo spesso...ma sarei finita come la monaca di Monza:carneval:


La mia mamma c'era davvero... Poi é uscita e ha sposato il mio papá...


----------



## trilobita (9 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera l ho adiata e oggi tornato a casa prima dal lavoro gliel ho detto


Adiata sta per odiata?
Cosa è successo ieri sera per suscitarti odio verso di lei?


----------



## francoff (9 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Adiata sta per odiata?
> Cosa è successo ieri sera per suscitarti odio verso di lei?


Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare . Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare . Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .


Ne avete da piangere tanto soli e insieme per superare. Poi tutto si ridimensiona.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare . Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .


Franco....non indulgere al risentimento, lo so che è molto difficile; ogni battuta,ogni insinuazione azzereranno il lavoro fatto, facendoti apparire, come dice mia moglie : "tarantolato"....come se fosse semplice mantenere un equilibrio ed una serenità di fatto compromessi.Meno si pensa al dettaglio, più facilmente si vedrà l'insieme


----------



## void (10 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare . Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .


Capisco che è dura Franco. Ci si sente spezzati, da una parte e dall'altra. Da quel che hai raccontato, Lei ti ha detto cose crude, non ha nascosto quello che ha provato, in quello è stata sincera. Guarda che non è affatto così comune.
 Siilo anche tu, parlale dei tuoi stati d'animo, non te li tenere dentro, altrimenti generano odio e inutile aggressività. Una aggressività che cancella ogni sforzo che fai.


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Franco....non indulgere al risentimento, lo so che è molto difficile; ogni battuta,ogni insinuazione azzereranno il lavoro fatto, facendoti apparire, come dice mia moglie : "tarantolato"....come se fosse semplice mantenere un equilibrio ed una serenità di fatto compromessi.Meno si pensa al dettaglio, più facilmente si vedrà l'insieme


Non so,sicuramente un professionista potrebbe consigliarti per il meglio,ma credo che questi sfoghi da "stronzi",come dici tu siano fisiologici e lei dovrà imparare a conviverci fino a che la rabbia iniziale sbollira'.
Se lei avrà un comportamento tale da non alimentare ulteriori dubbi lasciando che il rancore piano piano defluisca,credo supererai questo periodo,perché vedo che la capacità analitica non ti manca e la lucidità può aiutare molto.
Coraggio,la strada probanilmente sarà lunga,ma spembra proprio quella giusta
P.s.scusa Stany,ho sbagliato aggancio,volevo rispondere a Franco


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facciamo finta che ti ho letto oggi per la prima volta.
> Stai serena.


Minchia,Bru....stai serena?Noooo


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare . Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .



Benvenuto all'Inferno che conosciamo così bene!
Sarai "stronzo" tante volte da non poterle più contare, non riuscirai a fermare le parole che come frecce avvelenate usciranno d'impeto dalla tua bocca e questo perché siamo degli umani e non dei robot.
Poi finirà anche questa fase, oguno ha i suoi tempi e ti auguro che i tuoi siano corti.


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare . Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .


Ci hanno massacrato, è ovvio che la odi. 

Hanno massacrato il nostro amor proprio, facendoci sentire manchevoli, hanno massacrato il nostro sentire, il nostro credere e il nostro progetto di vita. Ci hanno fatto credere di essere in due ma eravamo soli. 
Loro hanno smesso di amarci e noi abbiamo continuato a farlo, male o bene che sia. 

Io ancora lo odio. Sono passati 10 mesi ma ogni volta che penso al passato e a come lui mi vedeva in quel periodo sento di odiarlo fortemente. Sento tutte le sue bugie addosso, rivivo ogni momento di quel passato con occhi nuovi, e si lo odio. 
Dicono che l'odio è molto vicino all'amore, forse se non l'avessimo amati tanto, tutto questo odio non ci sarebbe. 
Forse poi un giorno riusciremo di nuovo a far diventare amore tutto questo odio.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci hanno massacrato, è ovvio che la odi.
> 
> Hanno massacrato il nostro amor proprio, facendoci sentire manchevoli, hanno massacrato il nostro sentire, il nostro credere e il nostro progetto di vita. Ci hanno fatto credere di essere in due ma eravamo soli.
> Loro hanno smesso di amarci e noi abbiamo continuato a farlo, male o bene che sia.
> ...


Mi spaventa tutto questo odio. Lo è per l'atto o per l'innamoranento del partner? Scusate la domanda.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci hanno massacrato, è ovvio che la odi.
> 
> Hanno massacrato il nostro amor proprio, facendoci sentire manchevoli, hanno massacrato il nostro sentire, il nostro credere e il nostro progetto di vita. Ci hanno fatto credere di essere in due ma eravamo soli.
> *Loro hanno smesso di amarci *e noi abbiamo continuato a farlo, male o bene che sia.
> ...


Chi tradisce non necessariamente smette di amare, lo so che si dice spesso che quando ami non tradisci, e lo penso anch'io, ma bisogna cominciare a scindere il tradimento con la relazione "ufficiale"...non c'entrano niente, il tradimento è una cosa assolutamente egoistica, non è fatto contro il partner, è fatto solo dal traditore per se' stesso. Ti tolgo il dubbio, no l'amore di prima non torna, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, anche qui dentro per esempio chi ha perdonato (dice di aver perdonato....) sta' rimuginando sull'accaduto da tanti anni, cosa che ovviamente non potrebbe essere nel caso di un perdono vero. Il perdono è una cosa che il tradito fa' per se', non verso il traditore. Con questo non voglio dire che ad ogni tradimento deve corrispondere un divorzio, ma bisogna avere una forza interiore non indifferente per ri-costruire qualcosa di solido con la persona che ha tradito. Io pensavo di poterlo fare ed invece mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi spaventa tutto questo odio. Lo è per l'atto o per l'innamoranento del partner? Scusate la domanda.



Non ne saresti affatto spaventato se ti fossi trovato ad essere un tradito.
Chi lo è lo capisce molto bene e lo capisce anche meglio chi ha amato tanto...


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non necessariamente smette di amare, lo so che si dice spesso che quando ami non tradisci, e lo penso anch'io, ma bisogna cominciare a scindere il tradimento con la relazione "ufficiale"...non c'entrano niente, il tradimento è una cosa assolutamente egoistica, non è fatto contro il partner, è fatto solo dal traditore per se' stesso. Ti tolgo il dubbio, no l'amore di prima non torna, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, anche qui dentro per esempio chi ha perdonato (dice di aver perdonato....) sta' rimuginando sull'accaduto da tanti anni, cosa che ovviamente non potrebbe essere nel caso di un perdono vero. Il perdono è una cosa che il tradito fa' per se', non verso il traditore. Con questo non voglio dire che ad ogni tradimento deve corrispondere un divorzio, ma bisogna avere una forza interiore non indifferente per ri-costruire qualcosa di solido con la persona che ha tradito. Io pensavo di poterlo fare ed invece mi sbagliavo.


Quando decidi di prendere il pacchetto"Tradimento",oltre alle farfalle,c'è anche il male che fai a chi dici di amare,quindi se decidi di prenderlo,automaticamente decidi di fare quacosa contro il tuo partner


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando decidi di prendere il pacchetto"Tradimento",oltre alle farfalle,c'è anche il male che fai a chi dici di amare,quindi se decidi di prenderlo,automaticamente decidi di fare quacosa contro il tuo partner


Lo so che sembra così ma non lo è, e lo dico da tradito. Ti faccio una domanda : se un tradito non dovesse mai venire a conoscenza, starebbe male ? sai quanti ignari ci sono in giro ?


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci hanno massacrato, è ovvio che la odi.
> 
> Hanno massacrato il nostro amor proprio, facendoci sentire manchevoli, hanno massacrato il nostro sentire, il nostro credere e il nostro progetto di vita. Ci hanno fatto credere di essere in due ma eravamo soli.
> Loro hanno smesso di amarci e noi abbiamo continuato a farlo, male o bene che sia.
> ...


Noi abbiamo continuato (primo neretto)....Se veramente pensiamo che sia così, che chi ci ha traditi non riesca più ad amarci, allora c'è una sola soluzione....ed io di tempo me ne sto dando, non solo a me, ma alla relazione e, ancora devo capire, perché non è facile.

Forse un giorno....se falliamo il "recupero", allora....forse, un giorno....per qualcun altro.....forse!


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lo so che sembra così ma non lo è, e lo dico da tradito. Ti faccio una domanda : se un tradito non dovesse mai venire a conoscenza, starebbe male ? sai quanti ignari ci sono in giro ?


Il male lo fai comunque, a prescindere dalla consapevolezza di esserne vittima, da parte di chi lo subisce...
Anche solo per la compromissione della reputazione del tradito ignaro, qualora nella comunità in cui vive, si venga a sapere....e, come capita,  il cornuto è sempre l'ultimo a sapere (se mai saprà).


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non necessariamente smette di amare, lo so che si dice spesso che quando ami non tradisci, e lo penso anch'io, ma bisogna cominciare a scindere il tradimento con la relazione "ufficiale"...non c'entrano niente, il tradimento è una cosa assolutamente egoistica, non è fatto contro il partner, è fatto solo dal traditore per se' stesso. Ti tolgo il dubbio, no l'amore di prima non torna, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, *anche qui dentro per esempio chi ha perdonato (dice di aver perdonato....) sta' rimuginando sull'accaduto da tanti anni, cosa che ovviamente non potrebbe essere nel caso di un perdono vero.* Il perdono è una cosa che il tradito fa' per se', non verso il traditore. Con questo non voglio dire che ad ogni tradimento deve corrispondere un divorzio, ma bisogna avere una forza interiore non indifferente per ri-costruire qualcosa di solido con la persona che ha tradito. Io pensavo di poterlo fare ed invece mi sbagliavo.


Ho l'impressione che chi non rimugina, non rimane qui. 

Oddio non vuole essere una critica, ma secondo me, chi rimane qui, con tutte queste storie è perchè un po' vuole ancora coccolare il suo dolore. Lustrarlo ogni tanto e non dimenticarlo. 
Che per certi versi faccio ancora tanto anch'io. 

Per il sottolineato: 

Mi amava probabilmente, a modo suo. Diversamente però da come ho fatto io. Se l'amore ha tante facce, la sua di quel momento è la peggiore che può esistere. Un amore senza rispetto, senza empatia, senza coinvolgimento. 
E' come voler bene a una vecchio ricordo, a una persona cara... che però non è così importante. Certamente non così tanto da fargli venire qualche scrupolo nella soddisfazione dei suoi capricci. 

Il mio tra l'altro ha tirato parecchio la corda. Ho scoperto alcune bugie prima di arrivare a scoprire la verità... lui mi stava facendo soffrire. Lui lo sapeva che io soffrivo. Lui è arrivato a lasciarmi... a mettere in pausa il nostro matrimonio (ma già a relazione con lei ben avviata) ma tenermi buona a suo fianco. 
Lui vedeva che soffrivo, ma in realtà ha voluto non vederlo.


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lo so che sembra così ma non lo è, e lo dico da tradito. Ti faccio una domanda : se un tradito non dovesse mai venire a conoscenza, starebbe male ? sai quanti ignari ci sono in giro ?


Ti rispondo con un'altra domanda,se tu mi righi la macchina e io non me ne accorgo,la riga sulla macchina c'è lo stesso o no,me l'hai rigata o no?


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi spaventa tutto questo odio. Lo è per l'atto o per l'innamoranento del partner? Scusate la domanda.


La definizione di tradimento è : Azione delittuosa o comunque dannosa compiuta ai danni di qualcuno, profittando della sua buona fede e della sua fiducia.

Ora qui la rivoltiamo, la capiamo, cerchiamo di trovare i mille risvolti e ci autoassolviamo con "siamo essere umani". Che per carità c'è tutto... ma non perdiamo mai di vista quello che è il tradimento. 

Sono bugie, inganni, menzogne... maschere che porti ogni momento della tua giornata, con la persona che dovresti non dico amare ma almeno rispettare. Rispettare il suo di vissuto... perchè se c'è un traditore è perchè dall'altra parte c'è una persona che crede in lui, sono due facce della stessa medaglia. 

Se tu sei "umano" se tu vuoi giocare in giro, metti le carte sul tavolo, permetti di scegliere quello che anch'io voglio e se nel caso decidiamo di giocare ognuno per fatti suoi. 

Lo odi, perchè non hai avuto possibilità di scelta. Hanno manovrato la tua vita, con bugie e menzogne...


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo continuato (primo neretto)....Se veramente pensiamo che sia così, che chi ci ha traditi non riesca più ad amarci, allora c'è una sola soluzione....ed io di tempo me ne sto dando, non solo a me, ma alla relazione e, ancora devo capire, perché non è facile.
> 
> Forse un giorno....se falliamo il "recupero", allora....forse, un giorno....per qualcun altro.....forse!


Ci sto ancora lavorando Stany. 

Come dice lo psicologo... dobbiamo farlo come due individui nuovi. Come due esseri che si guardano di nuovo in viso senza maschere e capire se, senza quella maschera possiamo ancora stare insieme. 

Io non sono ancora pronta a lasciarlo andare, ma devo dire che non so nemmeno se riuscirò davvero a superare tutto questo. 

Ci sto lavorando!


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il male lo fai comunque, a prescindere dalla consapevolezza di esserne vittima, da parte di chi lo subisce...
> Anche solo per la compromissione della reputazione del tradito ignaro, qualora nella comunità in cui vive, si venga a sapere....e, come capita,  il cornuto è sempre l'ultimo a sapere (se mai saprà).





trilobita ha detto:


> *Ti rispondo con un'altra domanda,se tu mi righi la macchina e io non me ne accorgo,la riga sulla macchina c'è lo stesso o no,me l'hai rigata o no?*


Per il neretto, l'avevi fatto anche un'altra volta questo esempio, e ti rispondo la stessa cosa : che paragone è ? state parlando esclusivamente di possesso, di considerazione sociale, di reputazione "del cornuto", di "cosa diranno i paesani..." . Tutte cose che non c'entrano niente con la relazione, si tratta di orgoglio di maschio ferito, di perdita del possesso, dell'esclusività...su queste basi è ovvio che non si puo' ri-costruire niente, ci manca solo il delitto d'onore e il quadro è completo. Io dopo tutti questi anni ho capito che non volevo stare piu' con lei, ma non perchè mi aveva tradito ma perchè non l'amo piu', che è diverso, ed ho capito che non l'amavo piu' da prima del suo tradimento. Poi ci si prova, certo, per una serie infinita di ragioni, per cercare di non buttare alle ortiche 25 anni passati assieme. Ma amare è l'unica discriminante per il funzionamento di una relazione.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La definizione di tradimento è : Azione delittuosa o comunque dannosa compiuta ai danni di qualcuno, profittando della sua buona fede e della sua fiducia.
> 
> Ora qui la rivoltiamo, la capiamo, cerchiamo di trovare i mille risvolti e ci autoassolviamo con "siamo essere umani". Che per carità c'è tutto... ma non perdiamo mai di vista quello che è il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Sei a botta fresca, sei piena zeppa di rabbia. Per te è presto per qualsiasi cosa. O riesci ad indirizzare la rabbia verso qualcos'altro o devi far passare altro tempo.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La definizione di tradimento è : Azione delittuosa o comunque dannosa compiuta ai danni di qualcuno, profittando della sua buona fede e della sua fiducia.
> 
> Ora qui la rivoltiamo, la capiamo, cerchiamo di trovare i mille risvolti e ci autoassolviamo con "siamo essere umani". Che per carità c'è tutto... ma non perdiamo mai di vista quello che è il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Se non si viene scoperto tutto si riconduce ad un senso di colpa del traditore. Non avendolo tutto si risolve. Scusate il cinismo.


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se non si viene scoperto tutto si riconduce ad un senso di colpa del traditore. Non avendolo tutto si risolve. Scusate il cinismo.


Allora nascondete tutto bene. 
Cos'è la vita tanto se non una farsa che uno gioca con se stesso e gli altri? 

Se non lo scoprivo anch'io avrei vissuto la mia "falsa" vita di coppia. Chissà se non era meglio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Febbraio 2017)

Leggo. E tutto quanto si scrive ha il suo  perchè, le sue ragioni, la sua giustezza, da una parte e dall'altra. È tutto "normale". L'odio, le recriminazioni, il danno reale perpetrato con leggerezza, l'egoismo, la disperazione e la compassione del tradito verso se stesso e quella del traditore scoperto  e spiazzato degli effetti devastanti delle sue stesse azioni. Si soffre tutti, si spera nel tempo, si cade e si ricade per rialzarsi ogni volta con un livido in più,  nel cammino verso una consapevolezza nuova, tutti e due. 

Se perdono significa dimenticare, siglare il game over sull'accaduto, proprio perchè si ama ancora per me non è possibile. Si può capire, non provare più rancore, stare bene, anche meglio di quanto si sia mai stati, ma quella cicatrice è indelebile e appartiene alla coppia, come la forma di un braccio o il colore degli occhi,  e perdonarla significa sminuire la sua potenza devastante e riedificante di una vita diversa, da soli o insieme. Il traditore ad un certo punto, esausto, chiude i giochi del dialogo, il tradito non è mai sazio perchè ha voragini da colmare, ma ad un certo punto deve pensarci da sè, l'altro è esaurito, stanco, ha vergogna, e forse proprio perchè non riesce ad autoassolversi, cerca e chiede il perdono dell'amato. Che si fregia delle ritorsioni, soprattutto verbali, di ogni specie per colpire un pochino, ma sembrano i pugnetti di un bimbo contro il petto di un culturista; però si ha bisogno anche di quello, di dare cazzotti e di riceverli, per un certo periodo.

Mi ha fatto tenerezza la moglie di Franco che impasta una torta, e lo dico da tradita. Mi ha ricordato gli occhi di mio marito mentre fa cose che nella vita precedente erano molto più rare, occhi tristi ma speranzosi, spesso velati di lacrime, poche parole da dire, amore che passa attraverso piccole attenzioni, comprensione per me ma muta richiesta di accettazione del suo enorme sbaglio. Non so se sia vero che chi rimane qui lo faccia necessariamente perchè ha dell'irrisolto in corso, può essere, ma anche il contrario ha la sua ragion d'essere: si potrebbe andar via anche perchè il proprio cammino è talmente in alto mare che non si riesce a sostenere neanche da lontano la percezione del dolore altrui, quello che si conosce a menadito.


----------



## Homer (10 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si odiata . Ieri sera a cena la guardavo probabilmente in modo serio . Mia figlia mi ha chiesto cosa c è ? Perché sei così serio sei arrabbiato ? *Ecco sentire mia figlia dirmi così , vedere la spensieratezza della famiglia spazzata via me l ha fatta odiare .* Oggi tornato a casa prima , lei stava cucinando una torta e da "stronzo " le ho chiesto : hai cambiato hobby per i tuoi giovedì liberi ? Poi le ho detto della sensazione di ieri , sensazione che non passa .



La tua partenza in sordina dopo la scoperta non mi ha mai convinto, le tue sensazioni e le "prime" battutine di ieri sera sono il "vero" stato d'animo di un tradito, si sono aperte le danze....forza e coraggio :up:

Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione, mi spiace


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Per il neretto, l'avevi fatto anche un'altra volta questo esempio, e ti rispondo la stessa cosa : che paragone è ? state parlando esclusivamente di possesso, di considerazione sociale, di reputazione "del cornuto", di "cosa diranno i paesani..." . Tutte cose che non c'entrano niente con la relazione, si tratta di orgoglio di maschio ferito, di perdita del possesso, dell'esclusività...su queste basi è ovvio che non si puo' ri-costruire niente, ci manca solo il delitto d'onore e il quadro è completo. Io dopo tutti questi anni ho capito che non volevo stare piu' con lei, ma non perchè mi aveva tradito ma perchè non l'amo piu', che è diverso, ed ho capito che non l'amavo piu' da prima del suo tradimento. Poi ci si prova, certo, per una serie infinita di ragioni, per cercare di non buttare alle ortiche 25 anni passati assieme. Ma amare è l'unica discriminante per il funzionamento di una relazione.


Come dici, chiaramente il discrimine è l'amore.....Tu, non amavi più, e per te (per restare in metafora automobilistica) lei era la macchina da cambiare .
Se mi rigano l'automobile nuova mi incazso , se invece la stavo portando ln demolizione, ovviamente no! E c'entra nulla con l'onorabilità ed il rispetto che a prescindere devono sussistere : la riga non va' fatta anche se quella macchina andrà demolita e, a maggior  ragione se è nuova.Il gesto di rigarla di per se è irrispettoso.
Se non capiamo che i valori sociali non monetizzabili siano: il rispetto e l'onore, che appartengono alla considerazione del comune sentire la reputazione e la rispettabilità di in individuo, beh...allora di che parliamo?
Quindi l'occhio non vede ed il cuore non duole  , oltre che essere indice di ipocrisia sociale, denota una mancanza di amor proprio e di ignavia,passività e scarsa attenzione per l'altro , cosa che arriverei quasi a dire lo giustificherebbe a tradire. Sono convinto che una persona attenta ed "innamorata" abbia gli elementi per accorgersi del tradimento.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come dici, chiaramente il discrimine è l'amore.....Tu, non amavi più, e per te (per restare in metafora automobilistica) lei era la macchina da cambiare .
> Se mi rigano l'automobile nuova mi incazso , se invece la stavo portando ln demolizione, ovviamente no! E c'entra nulla con l'onorabilità ed il rispetto che a prescindere devono sussistere : la riga non va' fatta anche se quella macchina andrà demolita e, a maggior  ragione se è nuova.Il gesto di rigarla di per se è irrispettoso.
> Se non capiamo che i valori sociali non monetizzabili siano: il rispetto e l'onore, che appartengono alla considerazione del comune sentire la reputazione e la rispettabilità di in individuo, beh...allora di che parliamo?


Se fossi donna, e ti assicuro che tutto sembro fuorchè donna  , mi offenderei e non poco. Ma che discorso è ? la macchina nuova e la macchina da demolire ? mi manca solo di leggere "donna schiava lava e chiava" e poi sono a posto. Io sono stato male come tu non puoi neanche immaginare, altro che macchina da demolire una fava ! l'onore e la reputazione di chi ? ti preoccupi di piu' di cosa possa pensare la gente qualora si venisse a sapere che non delle motivazioni che hanno portato al tradimento ? bo'....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come dici, chiaramente il discrimine è l'amore.....Tu, non amavi più, e per te (per restare in metafora automobilistica) lei era la macchina da cambiare .
> Se mi rigano l'automobile nuova mi incazso , se invece la stavo portando ln demolizione, ovviamente no! E c'entra nulla con l'onorabilità ed il rispetto che a prescindere devono sussistere : la riga non va' fatta anche se quella macchina andrà demolita e, a maggior  ragione se è nuova.Il gesto di rigarla di per se è irrispettoso.
> Se non capiamo che i valori sociali non monetizzabili siano: il rispetto e l'onore, che appartengono alla considerazione del comune sentire la reputazione e la rispettabilità di in individuo, beh...allora di che parliamo?
> Quindi l'occhio non vede ed il cuore non duole  , oltre che essere indice di ipocrisia sociale, denota una mancanza di amor proprio e di ignavia,passività e scarsa attenzione per l'altro , cosa che arriverei quasi a dire lo giustificherebbe a tradire. Sono convinto che una persona attenta ed "innamorata" abbia gli elementi per accorgersi del tradimento.


.
Prima che vado in embolo e ultimamente mi capita spessissimo
Mi spieghi il nesso tra rigarti una cosa tua
E fare sesso con tua moglie?


----------



## void (10 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Leggo. E tutto quanto si scrive ha il suo  perchè, le sue ragioni, la sua giustezza, da una parte e dall'altra. È tutto "normale". L'odio, le recriminazioni, il danno reale perpetrato con leggerezza, l'egoismo, la disperazione e la compassione del tradito verso se stesso e quella del traditore scoperto  e spiazzato degli effetti devastanti delle sue stesse azioni. Si soffre tutti, si spera nel tempo, si cade e si ricade per rialzarsi ogni volta con un livido in più,  nel cammino verso una consapevolezza nuova, tutti e due.
> 
> Se perdono significa dimenticare, siglare il game over sull'accaduto, proprio perchè si ama ancora per me non è possibile. Si può capire, non provare più rancore, stare bene, anche meglio di quanto si sia mai stati, ma quella cicatrice è indelebile e appartiene alla coppia, come la forma di un braccio o il colore degli occhi,  e perdonarla significa sminuire la sua potenza devastante e riedificante di una vita diversa, da soli o insieme. Il traditore ad un certo punto, esausto, chiude i giochi del dialogo, il tradito non è mai sazio perchè ha voragini da colmare, ma ad un certo punto deve pensarci da sè, l'altro è esaurito, stanco, ha vergogna, e forse proprio perchè non riesce ad autoassolversi, cerca e chiede il perdono dell'amato. Che si fregia delle ritorsioni, soprattutto verbali, di ogni specie per colpire un pochino, ma sembrano i pugnetti di un bimbo contro il petto di un culturista; però si ha bisogno anche di quello, di dare cazzotti e di riceverli, per un certo periodo.
> 
> Mi ha fatto tenerezza la moglie di Franco che impasta una torta, e lo dico da tradita. Mi ha ricordato gli occhi di mio marito mentre fa cose che nella vita precedente erano molto più rare, occhi tristi ma speranzosi, spesso velati di lacrime, poche parole da dire, amore che passa attraverso piccole attenzioni, comprensione per me ma muta richiesta di accettazione del suo enorme sbaglio. Non so se sia vero che chi rimane qui lo faccia necessariamente perchè ha dell'irrisolto in corso, può essere, ma anche il contrario ha la sua ragion d'essere: si potrebbe andar via anche perchè il proprio cammino è talmente in alto mare che non si riesce a sostenere neanche da lontano la percezione del dolore altrui, quello che si conosce a menadito.


Bello e vero quello che dici, e pieno di umanità.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Se fossi donna, e ti assicuro che tutto sembro fuorchè donna  , mi offenderei e non poco. Ma che discorso è ? la macchina nuova e la macchina da demolire ? mi manca solo di leggere "donna schiava lava e chiava" e poi sono a posto. Io sono stato male come tu non puoi neanche immaginare, altro che macchina da demolire una fava ! l'onore e la reputazione di chi ? ti preoccupi di piu' di cosa possa pensare la gente qualora si venisse a sapere che non delle motivazioni che hanno portato al tradimento ? bo'....


La metafora automobilistica l'ho ripresa da un post che stavi dibattendo....
Ti dico cosa penso sull'origine o tipologia della tua sofferenza (non sul livello):tu, hai detto che già prima del tradimento non l'amavi (più), quindi presumo sia sofferenza non per amor frustrato, ma per ego (io non l'amo, ma non la lascio, lei pure non m'ama, ma mi tradisce!).
Per quanto riguarda l'onorabilità ed il rispetto, credo siano valori immutabili nel tempo, forse non percepiti o concepiti da tutti alla stessa maniera....ma, tant'è!


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Leggo. E tutto quanto si scrive ha il suo  perchè, le sue ragioni, la sua giustezza, da una parte e dall'altra. È tutto "normale". L'odio, le recriminazioni, il danno reale perpetrato con leggerezza, l'egoismo, la disperazione e la compassione del tradito verso se stesso e quella del traditore scoperto  e spiazzato degli effetti devastanti delle sue stesse azioni. Si soffre tutti, si spera nel tempo, si cade e si ricade per rialzarsi ogni volta con un livido in più,  nel cammino verso una consapevolezza nuova, tutti e due.
> 
> Se perdono significa dimenticare, siglare il game over sull'accaduto, proprio perchè si ama ancora per me non è possibile. Si può capire, non provare più rancore, stare bene, anche meglio di quanto si sia mai stati, ma quella cicatrice è indelebile e appartiene alla coppia, come la forma di un braccio o il colore degli occhi,  e perdonarla significa sminuire la sua potenza devastante e riedificante di una vita diversa, da soli o insieme. Il traditore ad un certo punto, esausto, chiude i giochi del dialogo, il tradito non è mai sazio perchè ha voragini da colmare, ma ad un certo punto deve pensarci da sè, l'altro è esaurito, stanco, ha vergogna, e forse proprio perchè non riesce ad autoassolversi, cerca e chiede il perdono dell'amato. Che si fregia delle ritorsioni, soprattutto verbali, di ogni specie per colpire un pochino, ma sembrano i pugnetti di un bimbo contro il petto di un culturista; però si ha bisogno anche di quello, di dare cazzotti e di riceverli, per un certo periodo.
> 
> Mi ha fatto tenerezza la moglie di Franco che impasta una torta, e lo dico da tradita. Mi ha ricordato gli occhi di mio marito mentre fa cose che nella vita precedente erano molto più rare, occhi tristi ma speranzosi, spesso velati di lacrime, poche parole da dire, amore che passa attraverso piccole attenzioni, comprensione per me ma muta richiesta di accettazione del suo enorme sbaglio. *Non so se sia vero che chi rimane qui lo faccia necessariamente perchè ha dell'irrisolto in corso, può essere, ma anche il contrario ha la sua ragion d'essere: si potrebbe andar via anche perchè il proprio cammino è talmente in alto mare che non si riesce a sostenere neanche da lontano la percezione del dolore altrui, quello che si conosce a menadito*.


Potrebbe essere un altra realtà, hai ragione tu.
Tu sei qui da più tempo di me. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se non si viene scoperto tutto si riconduce ad un senso di colpa del traditore. Non avendolo tutto si risolve. Scusate il cinismo.


 Non è cinismo, è realtà. Altre volte si è così rintronati che non si capisce invece quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Per il neretto, l'avevi fatto anche un'altra volta questo esempio, e ti rispondo la stessa cosa : che paragone è ? state parlando esclusivamente di possesso, di considerazione sociale, di reputazione "del cornuto", di "cosa diranno i paesani..." . Tutte cose che non c'entrano niente con la relazione, si tratta di orgoglio di maschio ferito, di perdita del possesso, dell'esclusività...su queste basi è ovvio che non si puo' ri-costruire niente, ci manca solo il delitto d'onore e il quadro è completo. Io dopo tutti questi anni ho capito che non volevo stare piu' con lei, ma non perchè mi aveva tradito ma perchè non l'amo piu', che è diverso, ed ho capito che non l'amavo piu' da prima del suo tradimento. Poi ci si prova, certo, per una serie infinita di ragioni, per cercare di non buttare alle ortiche 25 anni passati assieme. Ma amare è l'unica discriminante per il funzionamento di una relazione.


Forse sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi.
L'esempio che ho fatto vuole arrivare a dimostrare che il tradimento è un merdone a prescindere.
Tu mi tradisci,sei meschino di default,se me ne accorgo,ci soffro pure.
Non è che scoparsi un altro mentendo è  niente,ma se lo scopri è una meschinità,questo volevo dire.
Poi chiaro,chi ha una coscienza,se ne ha voglia,un esamino può farlo,ma anche no.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La metafora automobilistica l'ho ripresa da un post che stavi dibattendo....
> Ti dico cosa penso sull'origine o tipologia della tua sofferenza (non sul livello):tu, hai detto che già prima del tradimento non l'amavi (più), quindi presumo sia sofferenza non per amor frustrato, ma per ego (io non l'amo, ma non la lascio, lei pure non m'ama, ma mi tradisce!).
> Per quanto riguarda l'onorabilità ed il rispetto, credo siano valori immutabili nel tempo, forse non percepiti o concepiti da tutti alla stessa maniera....ma, tant'è!


Poi, è chiaro che se mai mi fossi interrogato sulle ragioni del tradimento subito (che per definizione avviene unilateralmente senza essere concordato), lo farei dopo la sua scoperta, ma nulla attiene agli effetti "sociali" quali rispettabilità ed onore compromessi , che ne derivano....


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Prima che vado in embolo e ultimamente mi capita spessissimo
> Mi spieghi il nesso tra rigarti una cosa tua
> E fare sesso con tua moglie?


Beh....chiaro che te non puoi capirlo!
(senza offesa eh!).


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....chiaro che te non puoi capirlo!
> (senza offesa eh!).


.
Non ho capito nemmeno questa sarò troppo poco intelligente rispetto a te.
Tranquillo che sono una che non si offende se non per insinuazioni errate e falsità
Posso richiederti di spiegarmi il nesso tra oggetto di tua proprietà danneggiato e persona non di tua proprietà e non danneggiata?


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non ho capito nemmeno questa sarò troppo poco intelligente rispetto a te.
> Tranquillo che sono una che non si offende se non per insinuazioni errate e falsità
> Posso richiederti di spiegarmi il nesso tra oggetto di tua proprietà danneggiato e persona non di tua proprietà e non danneggiata?


Credo che Stany può chiarire da solo, comunque non mi sembra che abbia in qualche modo, offendere la moglie con quel paragone. Era un esempio portato all'eccesso per far capire un concetto. 

Però è interessante l'idea del possesso. Sai che anch'io consideravo il possesso di mio marito? E' mio, mi appartiene, sono dei vocaboli che facevano parte del mio sentire. 
L'esclusività della nostra intimità, la nostra idea di noi, unica e inviolabile. 

Lo consideri sbagliato? Allora devi porre le basi del rapporto in modo diverso. 
Se io ti considero mio, inteso come l'unica persona che condivide con te certe cose, che cosa c'è di sbagliato? 

Certo è anche vero che scoperto tutto ti rendi conto che non è così. Nessuno ci appartiene. 
E quello che è danneggiato non è tanto il tuo uomo/donna ma la vostra esclusività.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che Stany può chiarire da solo, comunque non mi sembra che abbia in qualche modo, offendere la moglie con quel paragone. Era un esempio portato all'eccesso per far capire un concetto.
> 
> Però è interessante l'idea del possesso. Sai che anch'io consideravo il possesso di mio marito? E' mio, mi appartiene, sono dei vocaboli che facevano parte del mio sentire.
> L'esclusività della nostra intimità, la nostra idea di noi, unica e inviolabile.
> ...


.
Credo che non ci sia niente di più bello che sentirsi dire "sei mia". Mi piace molto. Mi fa sentire amata apprezzata desiderata
Ma se IO scopo con un altro non ti hanno rovinato una cosa tua, semplicemente io ho rotto un patto con te.
L'onore e tutto il resto io non lo posso leggere.


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Credo che non ci sia niente di più bello che sentirsi dire "sei mia". Mi piace molto. Mi fa sentire amata apprezzata desiderata
> Ma se IO scopo con un altro non ti hanno rovinato una cosa tua, semplicemente io ho rotto un patto con te.
> L'onore e tutto il resto io non lo posso leggere.


Va beh',vi siete fissati con la macchina,ma il focus era la riga....coomunque...


----------



## iosolo (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Credo che non ci sia niente di più bello che sentirsi dire "sei mia". Mi piace molto. Mi fa sentire amata apprezzata desiderata
> Ma se IO scopo con un altro non ti hanno rovinato una cosa tua, semplicemente io ho rotto un patto con te.
> L'onore e tutto il resto io non lo posso leggere.


L'onore ha un doppio riferimento. 
Lui mente e non ha onore. Lui non rispetta la sua parola, lui non ha onore. 
E' quella idea un po' malsana, di fidarci di una stretta di mano. Perchè la mia parola è sacra. Perchè essere onesti è non mentire, non ingannare. 

Conferire onore al proprio compagno è rispettarlo. E' non sminuirlo agli occhi degli altri ma davanti agli altri onorare il suo valore. 

Della mia situazione familiare, grazie al cielo, non la sanno in molti. Anzi direi nessuno a parte qualche amico molto intimo. Solo che il suo amico molto intimo ha deciso di rivelarla alla moglie, che nel suo pozzo di scienza mi ha scritto... "che gli dispiaceva per me e che se volevo era lì". 
Credo che scoprire che altri sapevano quanto poco valevo per mio marito, sia stata un ulteriore ferita. 
Non è un normale sentire?!


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

Forse questo discussione travalica il contesto del 3d,ma,questo è quello che penso.
Quando sento che tradire,tutto sommato,va bene,basta non farsi beccare,mi viene subito alla mente uno di quei luoghi comuni sugli italiani.
Tutto è lecito,basta non farsi beccare.
Ecco,io,non riconoscendomi in questa tipologia di persone,faccio fatica ad accettare che il tradimento sia considerato tale solo se scoperto,tutto qua.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Va beh',vi siete fissati con la macchina,ma il focus era la riga....coomunque...


E' assai probabile che non ci si capisca, ma non è un problemone. Ho capito della riga, del fatto che se mi rigano la macchina e io non lo so, sono contento ma la riga c'è ugualmente. Fin qui mi pare "stralunato" come concetto ma posso interpretarlo. Per me devi "elevare" il tuo sentire il rapporto ad un livello superiore, io da fuori leggo di te e un tuo rivale che ti fa' uno sgarbo. Punto. E in tutto questo tua (tua ipotetico) moglie dov'è ? E' ridotta ad una proprietà, tipo furto di bestiame ? no dai, è veramente riduttivo nei suoi confronti, traditrice o no, come se il primo che passa di lì e la vuole se la prende. Tipo bicicletta legata ad un palo. Poi,per inciso, io sono uno di quelli a cui piace dire alla propria donna "sei mia", nel senso che sento il senso di appartenenza in una relazione, ma appartenenza appunto, non possesso fine a se' stesso. E quando ha tradito ha tradito lei me. L'altro non è nessuno,non lo è mai stato.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse questo discussione travalica il contesto del 3d,ma,questo è quello che penso.
> Quando *sento che tradire,tutto sommato,va bene,basta non farsi beccare*,mi viene subito alla mente uno di quei luoghi comuni sugli italiani.
> Tutto è lecito,basta non farsi beccare.
> Ecco,io,non riconoscendomi in questa tipologia di persone,faccio fatica ad accettare che il tradimento sia considerato tale solo se scoperto,tutto qua.


Questa è una tua considerazione, non è scritto da nessuna parte, dubito qui qualcuno pensi una roba del genere.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando sento che tradire,tutto sommato,va bene,basta non farsi beccare,


Dove l'hai letto? Io è un anno che scrivo qui e non l ho mai letto.

L hanno scritto in questo 3d?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa è una tua considerazione, non è scritto da nessuna parte, dubito qui qualcuno pensi una roba del genere.


Ah... Non mi son perso nulla allora, solo fantasia galoppante

Vabbe'...   pazienza


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' assai probabile che non ci si capisca, ma non è un problemone. Ho capito della riga, del fatto che se mi rigano la macchina e io non lo so, sono contento ma la riga c'è ugualmente. Fin qui mi pare "stralunato" come concetto ma posso interpretarlo. Per me devi "elevare" il tuo sentire il rapporto ad un livello superiore, io da fuori leggo di te e un tuo rivale che ti fa' uno sgarbo. Punto. E in tutto questo tua (tua ipotetico) moglie dov'è ? E' ridotta ad una proprietà, tipo furto di bestiame ? no dai, è veramente riduttivo nei suoi confronti, traditrice o no, come se il primo che passa di lì e la vuole se la prende. Tipo bicicletta legata ad un palo. Poi,per inciso, io sono uno di quelli a cui piace dire alla propria donna "sei mia", nel senso che sento il senso di appartenenza in una relazione, ma appartenenza appunto, non possesso fine a se' stesso. E quando ha tradito ha tradito lei me. L'altro non è nessuno,non lo è mai stato.


Ora ho capito cosa intendi.
No,la macchina non rappresenta mia moglie,rappresenta me,e la riga è lei a farla sulla macchina,quindi su di me,non entra per nulla l'altro in questo...


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che Stany può chiarire da solo, comunque non mi sembra che abbia in qualche modo, offendere la moglie con quel paragone. Era un esempio portato all'eccesso per far capire un concetto.
> 
> Però è interessante l'idea del possesso. Sai che anch'io consideravo il possesso di mio marito? E' mio, mi appartiene, sono dei vocaboli che facevano parte del mio sentire.
> L'esclusività della nostra intimità, la nostra idea di noi, unica e inviolabile.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la traduzione ,anche se mi pareva abbastanza chiaro e stavo  utilizzando la metafora già in discussione.
Mi pare abbastanza improbabile che chi ama NON lo  faccia nella misura della esclusività dei due soggetti coinvolti nel rapporto (salvo i casi" "particolari" di condivisione con terzo, di cui pure qua dentro possiamo trovarne rappresentazioni).
Semmai ci si rende conto solo dopo il tradimento che così non sia; perché ciascun individuo ha/deve godere della propria soggettività e libertà nel rapporto, che però, non deve ledere la dignità e  l'onore dell'altro. E non garantire l'esclusività sentimentale ,scopando fuori dalla coppia (non volendo fare il processo alle intenzioni) , questo produce!


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'onore ha un doppio riferimento.
> Lui mente e non ha onore. Lui non rispetta la sua parola, lui non ha onore.
> E' quella idea un po' malsana, di fidarci di una stretta di mano. Perchè la mia parola è sacra. Perchè essere onesti è non mentire, non ingannare.
> 
> ...


Credo che l'accezione dei termini : "onore e rispetto" , derivi dal campo il cui ci si trova....Come per il bicchiere mezzo pieno: Se io son quello che ha bevuto, lo vedrò mezzo pieno, se devo ancora bere, o meglio se il bicchiere è il mio (possesso) lo vedrò mezzo vuoto....


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Allora nascondete tutto bene.
> Cos'è la vita tanto se non una farsa che uno gioca con se stesso e gli altri?
> 
> Se non lo scoprivo anch'io avrei vissuto la mia "falsa" vita di coppia. Chissà se non era meglio.


Era meglio credimi. Poi se lui era preso allora è un altro discorso, prima o poi gli ammori vengono sgamati dovuti alla scemenza che colpisce questi traditori


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Credo che l'accezione dei termini : "onore e rispetto" , derivi dal campo il cui ci trova....Come per il bicchiere mezzo pieno: Se io son quello che ha bevuto, lo vedrò mezzo pieno, se devo ancora bere, o meglio se il bicchiere è il mio (possesso) lo vedrò mezzo vuoto....


Quindi chi tradisce (o ha tradito) tende a giustificarsi negando sue responsabilità nell'aver compromesso appunto, l'onorabilità,   con la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Va beh',vi siete fissati con la macchina,ma il focus era la riga....coomunque...


.
Non ho capito chi ti fa fatto la riga
Mi era ben chiaro che il problema fosse la riga


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' assai probabile che non ci si capisca, ma non è un problemone. Ho capito della riga, del fatto che se mi rigano la macchina e io non lo so, sono contento ma la riga c'è ugualmente. Fin qui mi pare "stralunato" come concetto ma posso interpretarlo. Per me devi "elevare" il tuo sentire il rapporto ad un livello superiore, io da fuori leggo di te e un tuo rivale che ti fa' uno sgarbo. Punto. E in tutto questo tua (tua ipotetico) moglie dov'è ? E' ridotta ad una proprietà, tipo furto di bestiame ? no dai, è veramente riduttivo nei suoi confronti, traditrice o no, come se il primo che passa di lì e la vuole se la prende. Tipo bicicletta legata ad un palo. Poi,per inciso, io sono uno di quelli a cui piace dire alla propria donna "sei mia", nel senso che sento il senso di appartenenza in una relazione, ma appartenenza appunto, non possesso fine a se' stesso. E quando ha tradito ha tradito lei me. L'altro non è nessuno,non lo è mai stato.


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
Perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora ho capito cosa intendi.
> No,la macchina non rappresenta mia moglie,rappresenta me,e la riga è lei a farla sulla macchina,quindi su di me,non entra per nulla l'altro in questo...


.
Allora non mi inalbero e quoto


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non necessariamente smette di amare, lo so che si dice spesso che quando ami non tradisci, e lo penso anch'io, ma bisogna cominciare a scindere il tradimento con la relazione "ufficiale"...non c'entrano niente, il tradimento è una cosa assolutamente egoistica, non è fatto contro il partner, è fatto solo dal traditore per se' stesso. Ti tolgo il dubbio, no l'amore di prima non torna, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, anche qui dentro per esempio chi ha perdonato (dice di aver perdonato....) sta' rimuginando sull'accaduto da tanti anni, cosa che ovviamente non potrebbe essere nel caso di un perdono vero. Il perdono è una cosa che il tradito fa' per se', non verso il traditore. Con questo non voglio dire che ad ogni tradimento deve corrispondere un divorzio, ma bisogna avere una forza interiore non indifferente per ri-costruire qualcosa di solido con la persona che ha tradito. Io pensavo di poterlo fare ed invece mi sbagliavo.


Vedo anche tanti traditi che si sono separati e rifatti una vita e non,che nonostante tutto rimurginano  ancora e hanno la stessa rabbia del primo giorno,forse non riusciranno più a vivere una relazione con la spensieratezza che sarebbe auspicabile in un rapporto di coppia.
Il tradimento distrugge per sempre una parte di te.
Anche il traditore pentito se lo porta dentro per sempre ,se si è dotati di un minimo di empatia non si può essere insensibili  alla vista della distruzione fisica,emotiva e relazionale  che ha scatenato quella che si riteneva una leggerezza che a mente fredda si riteneva non indispensabile,anzi del tutto evitabile ed inutile.
Se esiste ancora amore ,pentimento e millemila altri presupposti in due si cerca di curarsi le ferite e forse,se ci si riesce rimane la cosa che forse dà un senso a tutto quel male .
Altrimenti si mette in conto di aggiungere al male il fallimento di tutto ,senza appello e non resta altro che cercare di ricominciare altrove.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedo anche tanti traditi che si sono separati e rifatti una vita e non,che nonostante tutto rimurginano  ancora e hanno la stessa rabbia del primo giorno,forse non riusciranno più a vivere una relazione con la spensieratezza che sarebbe auspicabile in un rapporto di coppia.
> Il tradimento distrugge per sempre una parte di te.
> Anche il traditore pentito se lo porta dentro per sempre ,se si è dotati di un minimo di empatia non si può essere insensibili  alla vista della distruzione fisica,emotiva e relazionale  che ha scatenato quella che si riteneva una leggerezza che a mente fredda si riteneva non indispensabile,anzi del tutto evitabile ed inutile.
> Se esiste ancora amore ,pentimento e millemila altri presupposti in due si cerca di curarsi le ferite e forse,se ci si riesce rimane la cosa che forse dà un senso a tutto quel male .
> Altrimenti si mette in conto di aggiungere al male il fallimento di tutto ,senza appello e non resta altro che cercare di ricominciare altrove.


Credo che più di ciò che dici null'altro potrebbe chiarire meglio, nemmeno l'accordarsi sull'etimologia di termini e parole ritenute improprie o superate, che peraltro, non riescono a spiegare la situazione emotiva,esistenziale di chi ha subito un tradimento "inaspettato"....


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora ho capito cosa intendi.
> No,la macchina non rappresenta mia moglie,rappresenta me,e la riga è lei a farla sulla macchina,quindi su di me,non entra per nulla l'altro in questo...


Non era difficile....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non era difficile....


.
Che non sia troppo intelligente infatti l'ho scritto


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa è una tua considerazione, non è scritto da nessuna parte, dubito qui qualcuno pensi una roba del genere.


Certo è una mia considerazione,se nessuno pensa questo,meglio.
Probabilmente era una sensazione sbagliata,chiedo venia per aver tolto spazio a chi magari aveva qualcosa di più verificabile o verificato da esporre.
Per castigo,il prossimo post lo salto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La metafora automobilistica l'ho ripresa da un post che stavi dibattendo....
> Ti dico cosa penso sull'origine o tipologia della tua sofferenza (non sul livello):tu, hai detto che già prima del tradimento non l'amavi (più), quindi presumo sia sofferenza non per amor frustrato, ma per ego (io non l'amo, ma non la lascio, lei pure non m'ama, ma mi tradisce!).
> Per quanto riguarda l'onorabilità ed il rispetto, credo siano valori immutabili nel tempo, forse non percepiti o concepiti da tutti alla stessa maniera....ma, tant'è!


L'onore sta nella parpaja topola? 

http://www.archivio.francarame.it/scheda.aspx?IDScheda=2274&IDOpera=61
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qcsglXSqeZk


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Che non sia troppo intelligente infatti l'ho scritto


Guarda che sulla macchina ,sulla riga e chi l'abbia fatta, mi pare siamo"tutti" d'accordo..  
È sulle parole:  onore e rispetto che dubito lo siamo...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un altra realtà, hai ragione tu.
> Tu sei qui da più tempo di me. Che ne pensi?


Io ti dico che non si finisce mai di capire l'animo umano.
Qui si capiscono tante cose. Anche di se stessi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che Stany può chiarire da solo, comunque non mi sembra che abbia in qualche modo, offendere la moglie con quel paragone. Era un esempio portato all'eccesso per far capire un concetto.
> 
> Però è interessante l'idea del possesso. Sai che anch'io consideravo il possesso di mio marito? E' mio, mi appartiene, sono dei vocaboli che facevano parte del mio sentire.
> L'esclusività della nostra intimità, la nostra idea di noi, unica e inviolabile.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Credo che non ci sia niente di più bello che sentirsi dire "sei mia". Mi piace molto. Mi fa sentire amata apprezzata desiderata
> Ma se IO scopo con un altro non ti hanno rovinato una cosa tua, semplicemente io ho rotto un patto con te.
> L'onore e tutto il resto io non lo posso leggere.


Applausi a scena aperta!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che sulla macchina ,sulla riga e chi l'abbia fatta, mi pare siamo"tutti" d'accordo..
> È sulle parole:  onore e rispetto che dubito lo siamo...


.
Io avevo frainteso il discorso della macchina e sono contenta mi sia stato chiarito
Sul il rispetto siamo secondo me d'accordo.
Non è che perchè ho mancato di rispetto a mio marito non conosco il significato della parola o non sappia applicarlo
L'onore invece non lo capico mi sa di cosa vecchia..


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Leggo. E tutto quanto si scrive ha il suo  perchè, le sue ragioni, la sua giustezza, da una parte e dall'altra. È tutto "normale". L'odio, le recriminazioni, il danno reale perpetrato con leggerezza, l'egoismo, la disperazione e la compassione del tradito verso se stesso e quella del traditore scoperto  e spiazzato degli effetti devastanti delle sue stesse azioni. Si soffre tutti, si spera nel tempo, si cade e si ricade per rialzarsi ogni volta con un livido in più,  nel cammino verso una consapevolezza nuova, tutti e due.
> 
> Se perdono significa dimenticare, siglare il game over sull'accaduto, proprio perchè si ama ancora per me non è possibile. Si può capire, non provare più rancore, stare bene, anche meglio di quanto si sia mai stati, ma quella cicatrice è indelebile e appartiene alla coppia, come la forma di un braccio o il colore degli occhi,  e perdonarla significa sminuire la sua potenza devastante e riedificante di una vita diversa, da soli o insieme. Il traditore ad un certo punto, esausto, chiude i giochi del dialogo, il tradito non è mai sazio perchè ha voragini da colmare, ma ad un certo punto deve pensarci da sè, l'altro è esaurito, stanco, ha vergogna, e forse proprio perchè non riesce ad autoassolversi, cerca e chiede il perdono dell'amato. Che si fregia delle ritorsioni, soprattutto verbali, di ogni specie per colpire un pochino, ma sembrano i pugnetti di un bimbo contro il petto di un culturista; però si ha bisogno anche di quello, di dare cazzotti e di riceverli, per un certo periodo.
> 
> Mi ha fatto tenerezza la moglie di Franco che impasta una torta, e lo dico da tradita. Mi ha ricordato gli occhi di mio marito mentre fa cose che nella vita precedente erano molto più rare, occhi tristi ma speranzosi, spesso velati di lacrime, poche parole da dire, amore che passa attraverso piccole attenzioni, comprensione per me ma muta richiesta di accettazione del suo enorme sbaglio. Non so se sia vero che chi rimane qui lo faccia necessariamente perchè ha dell'irrisolto in corso, può essere, ma anche il contrario ha la sua ragion d'essere: si potrebbe andar via anche perchè il proprio cammino è talmente in alto mare che non si riesce a sostenere neanche da lontano la percezione del dolore altrui, quello che si conosce a menadito.


 Mi sono posta anche io tante domande.
Se ami una persona,non puoi accettare il tradimento.
Se accetti il tradimento devi relegarlo ad azione possibile ,grave ma non mortale per la coppia.
Ma .
Se ami una persona non puoi seppellirla senza dargli una possibilità per farsi perdonare da te e da se stesso.
Non puoi o forse non è correttissimo farlo morire del suo stesso sbaglio.
Per accettare un tradimento subìto si deve per forza depotenziarlo e metterlo come evento accettabile da entrambe le parti.Il tradito non può non pensare che se accetto che il suo tradimento faccia parte di noi significa che inconsciamente accetto questa possibilità ,non lo vedo più come un male assoluto e che l'essere stato perdonato è un'ipoteca inconscia sulla mia futura assoluzione.
Per quanto ora ,nel ruolo di tradita io tiri calci e gomitate ,probabilmente accettarlo rivela che non ho mai messo un sigillo assoluto sulla possibilità di tradire.
Non credo che nessun tradito non  abbia mai vissuto periodi "particolari",dei periodi di insoddisfazione o non abbia mai incontrato qualcuno che ha qualcosa in più che farebbe venire voglia di esplorare.A volte ci si trattiene ,a volte semplicemente le cose a malincuore non si incastrano,a volte chi piace a noi non ci vede o noi non vediamo a chi piacciamo.
Personalmemte nel periodo in cui mio marito ha iniziato questa storia,ero in profonda crisi .É stato l'unico periodo in cui ho più volte valutato la separazione .Non riuscivo più a fare sesso con lui ,ci ho,provato,me lo sono anche imposto ma era una tortura psicologica (questo per una donna credo sia davvero il sintomo più eloquente che fa capire il grado di rottura) e a cascata tutto ai miei occhi si è piano piano sgretolato .Mi sono imposta di concentrarmi a capire cosa volevo ,ma se avessi cercato di evitare il confronto con me stessa contemplando l'ipotesi di cercare un consenso esterno,guardandomi intorno non sarebbe stato difficile pescare qualche jolly.Il fatto è che io volevo risolvere in un modo o nell'altro,non aumentare i miei problemi.
Lui non ha pensato di sforzarsi più di tanto e ha scelto la strada comoda che lo ha portato dritto in discarica.
Davanti alle giostra ci arriviamo  più o meno tutti senza tanti sforzi,ci vuole forza notevole per tornare indietro ma essere tornati indietro millemilavolte non dà garanzia che agiremo sempre in quel modo perché possono verificarsi combinazioni mai accadute prima.Io il beneficio del dubbio lo riservo anche a me .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'onore ha un doppio riferimento.
> Lui mente e non ha onore. Lui non rispetta la sua parola, lui non ha onore.
> E' quella idea un po' malsana, di fidarci di una stretta di mano. Perchè la mia parola è sacra. Perchè essere onesti è non mentire, non ingannare.
> 
> ...


Perché essere tradita per te equivale a valere poco?
Guarda che si tradisce anche chi si pensa che valga talmente tanto da non volerlo perdere per un bisogno egoistico.
Oppure tu ti sei sentita sminuita per il semplice fatto di non essere bastata?
Ma è l'idea di poter essere tutto per una persona o di volere tutto da una persona che è sbagliata.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse questo discussione travalica il contesto del 3d,ma,questo è quello che penso.
> Quando sento che tradire,tutto sommato,va bene,basta non farsi beccare,mi viene subito alla mente uno di quei luoghi comuni sugli italiani.
> Tutto è lecito,basta non farsi beccare.
> Ecco,io,non riconoscendomi in questa tipologia di persone,faccio fatica ad accettare che il tradimento sia considerato tale solo se scoperto,tutto qua.


Non l'ha detto nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' assai probabile che non ci si capisca, ma non è un problemone. Ho capito della riga, del fatto che se mi rigano la macchina e io non lo so, sono contento ma la riga c'è ugualmente. Fin qui mi pare "stralunato" come concetto ma posso interpretarlo. Per me devi "elevare" il tuo sentire il rapporto ad un livello superiore, io da fuori leggo di te e un tuo rivale che ti fa' uno sgarbo. Punto. E in tutto questo tua (tua ipotetico) moglie dov'è ? E' ridotta ad una proprietà, tipo furto di bestiame ? no dai, è veramente riduttivo nei suoi confronti, traditrice o no, come se il primo che passa di lì e la vuole se la prende. Tipo bicicletta legata ad un palo. Poi,per inciso, io sono uno di quelli a cui piace dire alla propria donna "sei mia", nel senso che sento il senso di appartenenza in una relazione, ma appartenenza appunto, non possesso fine a se' stesso. E quando ha tradito ha tradito lei me. L'altro non è nessuno,non lo è mai stato.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi chi tradisce (o ha tradito) tende a giustificarsi negando sue responsabilità nell'aver compromesso appunto, l'onorabilità,   con la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dell'altro.


Semmai ha compromesso solo cose sua.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Perfetto


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'onore sta nella parpaja topola?
> 
> http://www.archivio.francarame.it/scheda.aspx?IDScheda=2274&IDOpera=61
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qcsglXSqeZk


Questo non fa onore a te ....tradiscono anche i bigoli , le parpaje.....quindi?
Esprimi un concetto "femminista", partendo da un assunto fuorviante e maschiocentrico, che prendi a pretesto e quindi, abbassandoti ad utilizzare uno stereotipo maschilista.
Come dice Maurizio Costanzo : il 50% degli uomini sposati tradisce....con chi? Col 50% delle donne  (sposate?).
Oppure volevi solo raccontare una barzellette (favola)....La cui morale porrebbe essere: Il padrone dei greggi ha potuto lasciare una grossa eredità perché non è stato "contaminato" dal mondo femminine? In parte credo sia cosi!


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Questo non fa onore a te ....tradiscono anche i bigoli , le parpaje.....quindi?
> Esprimi un concetto "femminista", partendo da un assunto fuorviante e maschiocentrico, che prendi a pretesto e quindi, abbassandoti ad utilizzare uno stereotipo maschilista.
> Come dice Maurizio Costanzo : il 50% degli uomini sposati tradisce....con chi? Col 50% delle donne  (sposate?).
> Oppure volevi solo raccontare una barzellette (favola)....La cui morale porrebbe essere: Il padrone dei greggi ha potuto lasciare una grossa eredità perché non è stato "contaminato" dal mondo femminine? In parte credo sia cosi!


E adesso datemi del misogino!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Questo non fa onore a te ....tradiscono anche i bigoli , le parpaje.....quindi?
> Esprimi un concetto "femminista", partendo da un assunto fuorviante e maschiocentrico, che prendi a pretesto e quindi, abbassandoti ad utilizzare uno stereotipo maschilista.
> Come dice Maurizio Costanzo : il 50% degli uomini sposati tradisce....con chi? Col 50% delle donne  (sposate?).
> Oppure volevi solo raccontare una barzellette (favola)....La cui morale porrebbe essere: Il padrone dei greggi ha potuto lasciare una grossa eredità perché non è stato "contaminato" dal mondo femminine? In parte credo sia cosi!


Non so di cosa tu stia parlando.
Devi spiegare tu cosa intendi per onore perché quello che hai scritto finora sembra roba da "Sicilia" (tra virgolette perché stereotipo) anni cinquanta.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai ha compromesso solo cose sua.


Ah. ..io sono mia! /..\
Capito.


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai visto ...belle e gradite sorprese


Fia,che è successo nell'altro 3d discussione chiusa,tu ne sai qualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fia,che è successo nell'altro 3d discussione chiusa,tu ne sai qualcosa?


Quale ?


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale ?


Quello di Francoff


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quello di Francoff


Scusa per l'ot,Marina,benvenuta.


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao,Old smerciula


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quello di Francoff


Presumo lo stesso [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] 
Chi apre i 3D può anche chiuderli


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Presumo lo stesso [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]
> Chi apre i 3D può anche chiuderli


Capito,mi.eclisso,un bacione,grazie,ciaaaao


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Capito,mi.eclisso,un bacione,grazie,ciaaaao


Ciao


----------

